# Seiko 62MAS Homage, Limited Edition by Manchester Watch Works......hopefully!



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago I posted a thread about how I wished that there was an homage of the Seiko 62MAS. I was mostly day dreaming and lamenting that homages to other historic dive watches like the Oris 65, Zodiac Sea Wolf 53, or even the Seiko Turtle were being done but nothing for the 62MAS. You can tell from my signature that I gravitate towards modern vintage inspired homages. I would love to own a 62MAS homage with vintage looks and modern manufacturing!

This is Seiko's first true professional dive watch. Sort of the grand daddy of all the modern day Seiko Divers we love to wear and take pictures of ......MM300, Sumo, Turtle, SKX007, Shogun, etc.....The 62MAS is also known as the 6217-8000/1. I had to look up what the MAS stood for but it comes from the term auto*MA*tic * S*elfdater. The 62MAS was introduced in 1965 with a 37mm case, a date function, a bi-directional bezel, strong lume on the hands and markers, a sizeable crown, screw down case back, 150M of water resistance, and a non-hacking, non hand-winding 6217 movement that beat at 18,000bph.

I think it is classic Seiko design and just a very beautiful watch. This is the original. The design concept renders is below. 








(pic from Google Images)

Well after posting that thread and receiving numerous positive comments from other Seiko diver flag waiving WIS, I decided to try and reach out to some of the forum favorite micro brand owners to see if they had any thoughts on this watch. *When I contacted Doug with Manchester Watch Works he was just as enthusiastic about this model as I was and he has agreed to take a shot at making a 62MAS homage for the WIS community. *

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The 62MAS Homage is officially a viable project that Manchester Watch Works is actively pursuing. We had well over 150 interested parties and at last count 120 people that have registered for the pending survey that will be released on this project. *
*The official list of WIS that are registered for the survey are listed below in Post #2 of this thread

Questions, comments, etc - please fire away in thread*.































*Specs: **
*
*Diameter:* 
40mm

*Lug to lug: *
47mm
*
Lug Width: 
*20mm*

Thickness: *
TBD

*Movement: 
*Seiko NE15

*Bezel Insert:*
Aluminum

*Caseback:* 
Screw down

*Crown: *
Screw down

*Crystal: *
Boxed Double Domed Sapphire
*
Strap:*
Vintage Tropic Style Rubber

*Lume:*
Superluminova C3
*
Pricing:
$350+Shipping (Tentative)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SURVEY AND VOTING PROCESS

Round 1 (Simple majority wins)

Movement: Miyota 9015 ($370) -VS- Seiko NH35 ($250)

Logo: MWW text Logo -VS- MWW diamond Logo

Round 2 [70% super majority required to overtake the base option which is listed 1st for each contest]

Movement: Seiko NE15 ($350) -VS- Winner of Round 1

Logo: 62MAS text Logo -VS- Winner of Round 1

Handset: 62MAS Handset -VS- MM300 Handset


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
******ROUND 1 Voting is now Closed******


We would really appreciate it if you would take this poll!

→ https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/D1G8nK

The questionnaire will ask you for a WUS Username. You must fill in a WUS Username (ID) for the vote to be valid. 
This is just to prevent voting more than once and for the "tire kickers" from influencing the vote when they are not serious about the watch itself.

Round 1 (Simple majority wins)

Movement: Miyota 9015 ($370) -VS- Seiko NH35 ($250)

Logo: MWW text Logo -VS- MWW diamond Logo

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* _*****ROUND 2 Voting is NOW OPEN*****
*****POLLS CLOSE 10/21 @ 15:00 CST (3PM in Texas)*****_

Please use this link to Vote

https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/Kut9giPlease use this link to keep up to date with the current voting results
https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/Kut9gi/utPO

1. Please let me apologize to all the people who missed the first survey (and may possibly miss this survey) due to the fact that I originally had indicated that I would be sending the surveys out via email. Hence the reason that I collected emails in the first place. Unfortunately I didn't anticipate the restrictions that Google would put on my account to prevent that from working as anticipated. Apparently they think I am a spammer because of the high volume of emails going and coming. I have tried to find a work-around but I'm not confident in it's reliability so I have stuck with the web form survey as with Round 1. I'm sorry for the confusion.

2. I anticipate that the Round 2 voting will be much closer than round 1. IF the voting is very close to pushing Option B choice over the 70% threshhold I will go back to the "interested" list that I previously published and will pull out the votes of anyone that was not on that list. This will likely upset some people but it is the only way I know to make sure that those that have been on-board with this project from the beginning are able to have their opinion heard.

3. I have a funeral to attend on 10/20 and from around 1800 on 10/19 to 1300 on 10/21 I will be unable to do much updating on the forum regarding the Round 2 voting. I have provided a live link above that you can use to keep up with the results. If one or two of you can "BUMP" this post during that time I would appreciate it.

4. Good luck! I hope the voting goes the direction that you want it to and that you are all able to ultimately participate in this really cool project that MWW is bringing to life for us!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Round 2!

Movement: 
Seiko NE15 ($350) -vs- Seiko NH35 ($250)

Logo: 
62MAS logo -vs- MWW "diamond" logo

















Handset:
62MAS traditional handset -vs- MM300 handset


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

UPDATED @ 10/12 09:30 CST


Including Doug and I, we are now at 145 participants in the survey. I am going to temporarily stop collecting names to prep for the surveys.


 sashator35_BC_24thMED3Pedals_6Speeds59yukon01A4SAcurry
AcurryallthetimealpapilotAlpineboyamuthiniAndy ChenAndyAaronarleeartonthewristAT1984atossgAudi-WatcherBane01BDCbeelim69BigBluefishBrigalowbuldoggecagey5cerialphreakChehranchesterredCirdecCMA22inccretzloffcuthbertDadisticDaveOBriendfireflydigivandigdpagedpeetedr4ugenEarl Greyexc-hulkfearlessleaderFireMonk3yfogboundFordehouseForever8895futurepxGallegocgermy_wermyGMT AviatorgnomedroneGUYGOLFERHIPdeluxehitaninjaupHonkylipshooligansjrsHornet99HoroticushusonfirstInqItranslatorJbostonJcp311Jimbozjjohn73jmanlayJmat321jupiter6Karan Kohlikeith88KwicksylverLicumachloMalice 146MarkNDMathymatthew PmaxiangmegaMiniWmonvmentvmMototimemplsabdullahmsl_laubomtbmikenednilNewton13nickyboyoninja123No IDOnomatoOpensiderPee DeepeoplemPepcr1phcollardPiedepiumachPoxyhenprinzaugsburgpsywPtolomeo74quintenReinhardSARelo60Riddim DrivenRoach66Robberyrokai2007rwbugsabarigSampsontiSdSlSERJJSimpleWatchManSkipwilliamssmille76spekkioxlvspitfire07SquallStan Leestudiompdstusk1svendsenpT_biztaikeTaipan89Tanjecterlytc3tinitiniTombo62tommy_boyTrittoUkalventuraVismanwatchdoggiewenghingxuan87yflchoyYODAHAWKZumzum5150


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

2. Jboston


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

3 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

4 for sure


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

5 
6r15 movement would be nice


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

With good lume I'm sold.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm in. Would love to see a high quality homage - sapphire, dark grey sunray dial like the original, c3 lume, applied markers, big crown, drilled lugs, etc. 

I sold my original because I didn't want to deal with acrylic and vintage upkeep. A robust modern version would be great.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm way in.|>


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

38-40mm at the bezel and a Seiko movement and I'd probably bite. Looks awesome!


----------



## SammyJankis (May 3, 2014)

I'm in. Love to see 8 beats a second and 30 BAR WR. Fantastic look.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SammyJankis said:


> I'm in. Love to see 8 beats a second and 30 BAR WR. Fantastic look.


Seiko doesn't make a lot of 8bps movements through their non branded distribution channels.....ie Seiko 6R15 = Seiko/Epson NE15. They do make the NE20 but i think that has other complications that wont work on the 62MAS.

If someone knows of an option please post.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn, with the NTH Azores and now this, I'm going to be really scrounging around for pennies. Does anyone know if sperm banks pay cash for donations. I mean I'm still recovering from the full body transfusion of blood that I donated to pay for the NTH subs. Maybe I can get some cash from selling part of my car title? Nothing can go wrong, right? Right?


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd be interested. Given the long narrow shape of the original, I think it'd need to be 40mm or less in width. Don't forget the drilled lugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Great idea! I'm interested, depending on the price (or did I miss the part where op specified a price?).


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

robbery said:


> Great idea! I'm interested, depending on the price (or did I miss the part where op specified a price?).


Price is not yet determined. I think the goal is to be affordable but use as high quality materials as possible.

Doug will work with his factory to get a price range soon.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know how this project would compare, but the other watches MWW have on their website at the moment are in the $300-$350US range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

Needs to be at least 42mm to pique my interest


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

If it is 40mm without crown or slightly larger and price kept reasonable using a basic NH3X movement.. 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Stay true to the original as much as possible. I'm in!


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm definitely down for this.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

This may be perfect in 40mm with a 6R15.


----------



## Spekkioxlv (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd be super interested


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

I put my money where my mouth is on the last MWW project (the Morgan Chrono), and I'd happily do it again. Where's the kickstarter?!


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Gimme!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd be in for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Count me in on this project. IMO, 6r15 movement, 40mm case size would be a perfect modern interpretation, sapphire double domed crystal, big crown, solid screw down case back, waffle strap, and blasted or brushed finish variants. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

watchdoggie said:


> Needs to be at least 42mm to pique my interest


Same here. If it's at least 42mm and the price is right, I'm in.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

If the case gets larger than 40mm, is flat, and the lume is faux vintage colored, I am out.

Otherwise, I am interested since Doug is involved.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't believe an homage of this doesn't exist yet. Such a great and iconic design. 

I'm all for paying tribute to the original but adding some modern tech like ceramic or sapphire bezel insert would be pretty cool (like the Tactico Anko).


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm interested but depends on the price and specs. So I can't really commit. There are certain specs i'm anal about so if it's not available I'm out. Will wait for the almost final specs b4 I can say I'm in or out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Warning:* a movement deal breaker would be a 6r15 low beat inside. It would raise the price for no great gain.

Either inexpensive 4r35 to keep the price down, or if high priced, go for a 6r20 movement.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd be in, at anything over 40mm...assuming price remains affordable...or...a higher spec movement is chosen.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> *Warning:* a movement deal breaker would be a 6r15 low beat inside. It would raise the price for no great gain.
> 
> Either inexpensive 4r35 to keep the price down, or if high priced, go for a 6r20 movement.


I asked about the 6r20 (ne20). It is double the cost of the ne15 but i was told it had complications like a power reserve that wouldn't be appropriate for the 62mas.

Is this your understanding?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Since we live in a global economy, I don't think it's sacrilege to suggest the Swiss STP 1-11 for our Seiko homage


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I asked about the 6r20 (ne20). It is double the cost of the ne15 but i was told it had complications like a power reserve that wouldn't be appropriate for the 62mas.
> 
> Is this your understanding?


6r20 has the same PR as the 4r35. Pick one for either low price or hi-beat and skip the 6r15, which has neither.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Same here. If it's at least 42mm and the price is right, I'm in.





watchdoggie said:


> Needs to be at least 42mm to pique my interest


Never say never but i think this project is unlikely to be 42mm or larger. At this point i am projecting and not talking with any real knowledge so we'll see what the renders look like.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

petalz said:


> I'm interested but depends on the price and specs. So I can't really commit. There are certain specs i'm anal about so if it's not available I'm out. Will wait for the almost final specs b4 I can say I'm in or out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you need to have this be a yes decision? Just curious.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> What do you need to have this be a yes decision? Just curious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Size min 41, ceramic bezel, domed sapphire crystal...for me movt is not very important as long as auto handwinding n hackable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

I would be interested, would love to see this get traction as I've always loved the 62mas : )


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

petalz said:


> Size min 41, ceramic bezel, domed sapphire crystal...for me movt is not very important as long as auto handwinding n hackable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And of cos ultimately the price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm in for Doug and 40mm


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> 6r20 has the same PR as the 4r35. Pick one for either low price or hi-beat and skip the 6r15, which has neither.


He probably meant power reserve indicator, which 6r20 does have, along with sub-hands for day and date. Won't work for a date window design.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

For those calling for a >40mm case, this would probably change the watch quite a lot from the original. The original dimensions are 37x45mm. Maintaining the original ratio while increasing the width to 42mm for example would result in a 51 lug to lug - which is pretty big. Part of the charm of the original is its proportions and fairly narrow width. 
I'd think very carefully about blowing the watch up past 40mm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

40mm and I'm in


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

If done right I would be interested


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I might be in if it meets the certain ifs. Must be 40mm or smaller, Excellent Modern Lume, sorry but I think fake aged lume just looks ugly and is always not as good as modern lumed versions. No Sharp crowns. Double domed Sapphire. I wish the bezel will be sapphire + lumed but if not no biggie. I'm happy with a 4R36 as long as it hacks and adjusted to keep good time. No point of having Hi Beat if it runs 30 sec fast a day. 

and ideally around or under $300. I mean we aren't aiming for the highest of modern spec but a updated vintage feel. Wished it was Deep Blue Nato Price when it came out at $149 but I'm day dreaming here.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wouldn't it be great to put a 9015 in it?

(Dream on, I know)


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am in! Very interested in this project!


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Already signed in for iconik3. Will be interested in this one depending on the price. For now, I am in.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Stay true to the original...<40mm with good lume. I'm in!


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

I am definitely interested in this! Had a chance to get a 62MAS a while back but the relume was not up to par so I passed. 

A modern take on this classic will be awesome!


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

This would be awesome, count me in


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

I am keen but please take your time as I need some time to save for it


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I updated the "interested parties" list and we are at 34 right now

I didn't add you on the list if one of your requirements were 42mm+ because I just don't believe that this project will ultimately go in that direction. 

I also didn't add you on the list if you had a significant list of "ifs", I took that to imply you were single issue voters and the likelihood that this project would meet all of your "ifs" was not good. So I made the assumption you were out on the basis of missing a single very important issue to you. If i interpreted your post incorrectly, please reply to this post and let me know you still want in.

I will be cross posting this on other forums as soon as we get some renders up. I'm not sure what the final MOQ is but from what Doug has done in the past 100 has been a typical break point. I'm hopeful this project will sell out quickly if we can get the details right.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

I posted a link to this page on the Seiko forum. I'm sure there will be a ton of interest there. Should get to 100 easily.

I hope Manchester gets the dial marker details correct. Only the 6,9,12 have rectangle centers. The rest are more triangular, with a flat bottom.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Another thing for the wish list. The 6217 did use the fat spring bars. 2.5mm with 1.1mm pin ends. It would be perfect if the lugs were drilled for those.


----------



## peoplem (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Interested and subscribed! :-!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TripleCalendar said:


> I posted a link to this page on the Seiko forum. I'm sure there will be a ton of interest there. Should get to 100 easily.
> 
> I hope Manchester gets the dial marker details correct. Only the 6,9,12 have rectangle centers. The rest are more triangular, with a flat bottom.
> 
> View attachment 9549330


Brings up a good point. How could the markers change to still be an homage but not a 1:1 copy?

What if they used the 12 and 6 from the new turtle ....without the sword and the antennae?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dr4ugen (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd be really interest if the watch is 40min ideally 41-42. And obviously price is a factor.  350-500 ideally. 
Want a clean dial without a bunch of writing and big logos. 
But definitely interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PadZilla (May 20, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm interested. But would want it on the thin side. 40mm would be nice.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm in. Hoping for solid lume and a good price point.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is an initial render of the case ver 1.0. I think the edges are beveled and polished, will confirm that with Doug.

this is a 40x47mm case size









here is an original to compare


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is an initial render of the case ver 1.0. I think the edges are beveled and polished, will confirm that with Doug.
> 
> this is a 40x47mm case size
> 
> ...


That's looking pretty good.

It may be veering from the path a little, but I also wouldn't mind a dark charcoal sunburst dial similar to the SBDC027. I almost picked one up recently knowing that it had no chance of fitting my wrist.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Will a gilt dial give it an upgraded/limited edition feel and steering it towards a more homage vs a direct copy?


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm definitely in, what a great Idea!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Forgot to say - "I'm in!"


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> A couple of weeks ago I posted a thread about how I wished that there was an homage of the Seiko 62MAS. I was mostly day dreaming and lamenting that homages to other historic dive watches like the Oris 65, Zodiac Sea Wolf 53, or even the Seiko Turtle were being done but nothing for the 62MAS. You can tell from my signature that I gravitate towards modern vintage inspired homages. I would love to own a 62MAS homage with vintage looks and modern manufacturing!
> 
> This is Seiko's first true professional dive watch. Sort of the grand daddy of all the modern day Seiko Divers we love to wear and take pictures of ......MM300, Sumo, Turtle, SKX007, Shogun, etc.....The 62MAS is also known as the 6217-8000/1. I had to look up what the MAS stood for but it comes from the term auto*MA*tic * S*elfdater. The 62MAS was introduced in 1965 with a 37mm case, a date function, a bi-directional bezel, strong lume on the hands and markers, a sizeable crown, screw down case back, 150M of water resistance, and a non-hacking, non hand-winding 6217 movement that beat at 18,000bph.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I am leading at the moment a similar project in the Russian forum where we are trying to recreate the design of the Slava Amphibian with Vostok, perhaps few of you are aware of that:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737.html

Despite of the troubles with some people at the beginning of the project now it appears we are successful and have 200 subscribers plus a waiting list.

Few observations:

1) For a dial even 1 mm makes a big difference, in our case the diameter of the glass is 1mm more, but the original movement had a date wheel much smaller and I had to redesign everything to try to keep the proportions of the original, MOST reissues today are big and they lose the proportions between dial, hands, indexes, so my recommendation is if you want a faithful replica keep it 37 or 38mm, or consider the diameter of the glass OR you'll find out that the bezel will be twice as thick for instance (NVCh-30 reissue)

2) Thickness: I would also recommend to stay as true as possible to the original, Doxa has done a good job with the new 300 reissue (I am in that project too)

3) Movement: IMO 6R15 IMO, alternatively 4R35.

4) Caseback: can we see the original? A Dolphin will be fine, one of my favourite casebacks (Poljot Amphibia) had a Dolphin:









5) Crystal: AR coated sapphire, it's important that it follows the shape of the original

6) Strap: rubber waffle IMO, 19 or 20mm.

Oh, I forgot, I'm in.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm in too, damn it!


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm on board with that.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Can I say " In like Flint"...


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

I'm in too.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

zumzum5150 said:


> Can I say " In like Flint"...


You certainly can, but it won't make any damn sense!  ("In like Flynn")

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes it will ;-)









And if the watch is 41 - 42mm I'm definitely interested


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Not in charge of this project but I found this pic of the caseback, the dolphin is not bad at all!

In most watches it has been polished out because of the shallow engrave, but if it would be possible to have it carved deeper it might be an option.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

DaveD said:


> Yes it will ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9553866
> 
> ...


If you want to choose a movie reference over the original, be my guest...kinda like an homage watch! 

-Mark


----------



## Audi-Watcher (Dec 28, 2013)

_I'm in if it's as close as possible to the original._


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

40mm max .... Interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Definitely interested!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey all, I am so excited to be a part of project 62MAS! And I've always wanted one too. In fact, before valuewatchguy approached me, this was in my lineup as a future Iconik model. But you all beat me to it 

My vision for this is an updated and modernized homage with design closely following the original (even more so than my Iconik series). You've seen the case which is 40mm with polished beveled edges. The rest is coming soon. 
Of course, certain things can be changed...if the masses agree. 

Price is TBD but I want to keep this as 'pro bono' as possible. However, it will be running a NE15 which ain't cheap. 

Cheers,
Doug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Will this be numbered as part of Iconik series?


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, please. I'm down.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Price is TBD but I want to keep this as 'pro bono' as possible. However, it will be running a NE15 which ain't cheap.


I'm out. ne15 ain't cheap AND ain't worth it.

see ya......


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ NE15 might push it out of my budget.........................


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Please reconsider the moment choice. Don't see major advantage for NE15 for the cost difference.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

This one won't be part of Iconik series. 

We could definitely entertain other movements. But if we want to stick to Seiko it's really the NE15 or NH35. Btw - I'm trying for around $300 with the NE15 

The NE15 is not a higher beat movement but it has upgraded components, finer finishing and 50+ power reserve compared to the NH35. That's why it's more costly. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The NE15 is not worth the price difference (double?) of the NH35. 

How come several micro brands (Maratac and Tissel, to name just two) can equip their watches with the hi-beat 9015 for near $200US and Seiko has no answer?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> The NE15 is not worth the price difference (double?) of the NH35.
> 
> How come several micro brands (Maratac and Tissel, to name just two) can equip their watches with the hi-beat 9015 for near $200US and Seiko has no answer?


That is a different question for a different thread. Doug has indicated what his choice is for this model....we should either respect that or just move on to the Maratac and Tissel 62MAS homages........oh wait......

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fordehouse (Feb 6, 2014)

Looking good so far include me in.

Cheers Michael


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd be interested for sure.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

I was researching Sharkeys Apocalypse 6105 homage last night and came across the 62mas -- needless to say perfect timing! Glad first renders are showing 40 x 47mm, that will definitely work on my wrist

First project watch I'll be participating in and backing so I'm excited. Count me in!


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> The NE15 is not worth the price difference (double?) of the NH35.
> 
> How come several micro brands (Maratac and Tissel, to name just two) can equip their watches with the hi-beat 9015 for near $200US and Seiko has no answer?


As far as I can remember Maratac hasn't offered a $200 miyota 9015 powered watch in a long time, if ever. Citizen/Miyota raised the price of the 9015 by 40% somewhat recently (not sure why). Any brand selling a 9015 powered watch around 200 bucks is cutting corners, or bought the movements before the price increase.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The point is Seiko has no 28.8k competition at less than $300US and overcharges for the 21.6k NE15. 

This reissue should have the NH35 in it and keep costs down. I have several NH35 equipped new Seiko for under $110US including shipping.

This reissue should be an NH35 watch for $150US or less, and certainly under $200.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> The point is Seiko has no 28.8k competition at less than $300US and overcharges for the 21.6k NE15.
> 
> This reissue should have the NH35 in it and keep costs down. I have several NH35 equipped new Seiko for under $110US including shipping.
> 
> This reissue should be an NH35 watch for $150US or less.


150 OR LESS? HA! What microbrand watches do you have at 150 or less with an NH35?

I would expect this watch to come in around 3-350 for the project guys and 400-450 for the regular buyers. Remember he's not pulling a catalog case off the shelf. Also, micro brands like MWW aren't moving enough volume to offer watches with something like the 9015 for $200, or the NH35 for 150. You mentioned Tisell, but that's not really a fair comparison.

You'd be correct Seiko doesn't offer a 28800 outside it's higher end stuff, but beat rate isn't the only measure of a watch. There are a number of threads comparing the merits of both the NE15 and NH35. The NE15 is a better movement, though perhaps not for our purposes.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Not high volume but this "Limited Edition Homage" for $135 with NH35 + Sapphire is intriguing me too bad it is such a pain to order one.

Pic Stolen from the other thread.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Not high volume but this "Limited Edition Homage" for $135 with NH35 + Sapphire is intriguing me too bad it is such a pain to order one.
> 
> Pic Stolen from the other thread.


There are some interesting exceptions, but in my mind they aren't really exceptions. I also think being based out of Asia affects cost, but don't take my word for it....Why not ask MWW? My guess is that you'd get a no. I've had a few budget watches with nice movements go through my collection, some good, most not. I'd rather fork over a few hundred bucks and make sure MWW does it right.

But if he does want to offer a legit 62MAS Homage forum project/LE for 150 bucks you can count me in!


----------



## rokai2007 (Apr 9, 2013)

Please count me in


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

In, in, in...!


----------



## yflchoy (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm interested to get one.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Hey all, I am so excited to be a part of project 62MAS! And I've always wanted one too. In fact, before valuewatchguy approached me, this was in my lineup as a future Iconik model. But you all beat me to it
> 
> My vision for this is an updated and modernized homage with design closely following the original (even more so than my Iconik series). You've seen the case which is 40mm with polished beveled edges. The rest is coming soon.
> Of course, certain things can be changed...if the masses agree.
> ...


Hello Doug, 
not to teach your job but if you really want to increase the size to 40mm take care of the proportions of the original, if not done properly you can get results that your costumers might not like.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> Hello Doug,
> not to teach your job but if you really want to increase the size to 40mm take care of the proportions of the original, if not done properly you can get results that your costumers might not like.


Between MWW and Iconik series this would be like the 8th release for Doug. I'm sure that more than one customer has not been happy with a particular aspect of his watches in the past. This release will probably be no different. Hopefully the majority of buyers do like what he comes up with.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice cuthbert. I've been through that before so I definitely know what you're talking about!

My $0.02 regarding movements - The 9015 is a fine movement and a great competitor when it was lower cost. Now, that they're increased it to the Swiss and NE15 territory - it's lost it's luster for me. Sure it has a higher beat rate but it winds in only one direction and swings noisily in the other. And a higher beat rate = more maintenance. Bottom line here is more does not equate to better. 

That being said, I have no issue using the NH35 as that is a fine workhorse movement at an extremely competitive price. I chose the NE15 for reasons I stated earlier. Plus, more and more of my customers are asking for higher grade movements. But this is a project watch so we can let the masses choose...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I will update the "interested parties" list as soon as I can today but until then here are some new renders from Doug for you all to ponder. I for one think it is turning out magnificently.

This render is built on the concept of having a double dome sapphire with inner AR on a tropic style strap. Side profiles are pending.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow, that is stunning!

Seriously, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Not really digging the 62mas dial branding. Would prefer MWW


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

How will it look if we use seiko font on 62MAS?


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Count me in!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm interested. Or course the more things get finalized (size, movement, price, etc.) will sway me one way or the other however from what I am seeing so far I am interested. Thanks valuewatchguy for getting things in motion for this. Looks very interesting.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

the current set of specs is listed on post #1 of this thread


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm in for one. i agree that it shouldn't say 62mas but instead be MWW


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

If you use Instagram please follow me and like the post about the 62MAS Homage that we are wanting to succeed. I think it will spread the word faster that way!

*ikeepgoodtime*

that is my IG handle. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> the current set of specs is listed on post #1 of this thread


Im at work and just skimmed through all the posts of discussion and back and forth after that first post. Didn't realize that those things in the first post where decided so far. Looks great then. I am slightly with others about preferring MWW on the dial vs. the 62MAS. With 40mm size, good quality and price I don't know how will be able to resist, lol.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 9558938
> 
> 
> View attachment 9558946


I know it is the movement's problem, but the date window break the perfect circle that the indices create. A bit too deep, I think

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I'm IN! 

I think that this needs a Seiko heart, the NE15 is a fine choice. MWW branding for me too (with a chromed Seiko font  Keep it as much similar to the original!

S.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

I would be certainly interested. Although my preference would go to a "no date" variation.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks very appealing.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tinitini said:


> I would be certainly interested. Although my preference would go to a "no date" variation.


but then it wouldn't be an autoMAtic Selfdater


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

smille76 said:


> I'm IN!
> 
> ... MWW branding for me too (with a chromed Seiko font  Keep it as much similar to the original!
> 
> S.


This for sure!


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm definitely interested. 

One of my all time favourite unattainable watches. 

I'd have a date version but would be interested in seeing another font for 63mas or seeing it with MWW.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I have to agree with the masses here. The 62mas should be replaced with MWW branding on the dial. Otherwise, it looks like a home run to me! Very well done.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm interested 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm interested


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I am probably in but i dont like the logo.


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

B E A utiful! Count me in!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Count me in! Not too bothered about the small details as I'm sure Doug will do a fantastic job....... 


.....stupid question, as I'm not familiar with the original Seiko, but did it come on a bracelet?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll update the interested list and then start asking for emails. Using those emails i'll send out a survey regarding the items that may be up for discussion such as the 62Mas vs MWW. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## huhu4d (Apr 13, 2012)

I am interested


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> ...did it come on a bracelet?


AFAIK, the original came on Seiko's rubber tropic or waffle strap.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> The NE15 is not worth the price difference (double?) of the NH35.
> 
> How come several micro brands (Maratac and Tissel, to name just two) can equip their watches with the hi-beat 9015 for near $200US and Seiko has no answer?


***** H, you need therapy over this 6r thing...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

OKay we are getting close! I've updated the "interested list" and we are at 74. This is getting really close to making this a viable project!

Again if you were not confident in your desire for this watch I did not add your name to the list. Since I might have interpreseted your enthusiasm incorrectly just let me know if you are interested in this project.

You can check your id on the list here in Post #2.

Seiko 62MAS Homage, Limited Edition by Manchester Watch Works......hopefully!
Also Post #1 has the most current updated specs on the watch. These are not necessarily FINAL specs but more of a status of where it is at night now. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seiko-62mas-homage-limited-edition-manchester-watch-works-hopefully-3637738.html#post34189786

As I mentioned in the earlier post, since Doug is giving us a chance to democratically vote on some items like the movement and logo, I will be collecting emails addresses to all the interested people and then send out a Google Survey Form to collect the responses. That email list will not be used for anything else other than for Doug to collect money from people IF this thing makes it to production. But this will keep too much random email from cluttering up this Original thread.

*62mashomage* at g mail dot com will be the address you send your WUS ID and Preferred email address to. That will also be the email you see the survey come from.

I'llk start collecting those sometime next week because I need to figure out how the survey function in Google works and I don't have time to work on it this week.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Could this turn into a F74 or F21 official WUS forums project watch? 

Maybe this could help getting more exposure across the whole WUS forums and reach higher number of preorders.

S.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Horoticus said:


> AFAIK, the original came on Seiko's rubber tropic or waffle strap.


Thanks........

I've seen a few that are fitted with Seiko Stelux "H" bracelets





The fit of the SELs look atrocious, so I'm guessing this wasn't a bracelet designed to fit this watch originally?

Anyway, what are the chances of getting a bracelet? Anyone else keen on that idea?


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm interested. 
I like the idea of an H-link.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd like to join in on this project too, I'd prefer the 6r15 movt. What kind of timeline are we looking at?


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> I've seen a few that are fitted with Seiko Stelux "H" bracelets. The fit of the SELs look atrocious, so I'm guessing this wasn't a bracelet designed to fit this watch originally?


I think the Stelux bracelet was made in the 70s for the 6139 model (maybe others), and with the ill-fitting SELs it does appear to be aftermarket in your pics. However, I am no expert. ;-)


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

#58 stuiompd is missing a "d", should be studiompd

Thanks Valuewatchguy for putting this together.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Horoticus said:


> I think the Stelux bracelet was made in the 70s for the 6139 model (maybe others), and with the ill-fitting SELs it does appear to be aftermarket in your pics. However, I am no expert. ;-)


I'd read something similar, but that there were SELs made specifically for the 62mas........

......I'm certainly no expert, but I'm handy with Google!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

studiompd said:


> #58 stuiompd is missing a "d", should be studiompd
> 
> Thanks Valuewatchguy for putting this together.


Fixed it.thanks

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could this turn into a F74 or F21 official WUS forums project watch?
> 
> ...


My impression is that an "official forum" watch requires more approvals on the front end. This project went from a wishlist thread to renders in 3 weeks. I didnt go into this thinking this could be a reality. I fully expected to get turned down by the various brand owners so the concept of a forum watch was not front and center in my thinking. I just wanted a 62Mas!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

Damn you people and your beautiful watches.....count me in please


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

(Long sigh) Count me in.

On the survey, could you include an area for comments in case there's an idea not yet considered? I know there's already a lot of activity on this idea, but I wanted to throw in my $0.02. Feel free to give me change back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

A fitted end link bracelet would be a win for me, h link great choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Any thoughts on a lumed bezel insert?

Let's make it with 20mm lugs so we can use the NATO from the MWW Morgan on it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

matthew P said:


> A fitted end link bracelet would be a win for me, h link great choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.......|>

I prefer a bracelet to rubber or leather straps so it was a natural suggestion. As well look at all the efforts made by Borealis Estoril owners to get a bracelet that fits that watch, if we can lets have a bracelet right from the start!


----------



## Spekkioxlv (Mar 8, 2011)

My name is mispelled as well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

It does have 20mm lugs 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Newton13 said:


> That's looking pretty good.
> 
> It may be veering from the path a little, but I also wouldn't mind a dark charcoal sunburst dial similar to the SBDC027. I almost picked one up recently knowing that it had no chance of fitting my wrist.


My SNXS79 has a great charcoal sunray dial on it. I love the dial but the 37mm size and low water resistance makes it sit in the drawer. The sunray would be excellent.

Here's an interweb shot and my shot from my phone.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep. It's got the sunburst dark grey dial too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Count me in (#75)!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I sure hope like heck that Doug does not want to do reserved serial numbers. Though that sounds like a wonderful notion for the buyer it sounds like pure misery for the seller to have to keep up with all of that. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Spekkioxlv said:


> My name is mispelled as well
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Fixed

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mogli882 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm in too, please add me to the list  

I'd prefer 40mm maximum 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I know some guys here would like a bracelet option on this one, but keep in mind the following points:

-it will most likely add non-negligible cost to the watch
-it will add a few months of delivery time

At least, offer it as an option for those interested and a strap only package for those who want the basic kit.

Cheers and thanks OP and Doug for your time!!

S.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

In keeping with the tradition of the watch I'd have zero interest in a bracelet, but would love drilled lugs.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

It has drilled lugs and is 40mm. 

Sorry no bracelet for this one or serial numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Almost missed this one, count me in!


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)

I am in


----------



## MiniW (Mar 24, 2010)

okay definitely interested! count me in.

Any in favor of a 39mm case with 40mm bezel diameter? Bringing this up as when I looked closely the bezel of the original seemed slightly larger than the edge of the case. (may make it more functional for gripping and turning the bezel but this is a small detail)

Also I would be much more in favor of the MWW diamond logo on the dial instead the "62 mas" writing. I think an applied diamond logo in silver with printed MWW letters beneath would look stellar. A signed crown with the diamond logo would be a nice touch as well if the cost is not prohibitive.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes please...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm in :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Count me in too please ! VERY interested.


----------



## beelim69 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am interested too.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I know, I also hate about suggestions when designing something but this is a small one 

You can put the 200M and 316L marks together on the right (with one space so 9 characters on the left right side) and put the 62MAS logo at the bottom side replacing 316L. This would also keep the symmetry.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Count me in, please


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm in...!


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

interested if no bigger than 40mm


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> It has drilled lugs and is 40mm.
> 
> Sorry no bracelet for this one or serial numbers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough Doug......

.....can I ask why no to the bracelet, just for my understanding.

Still keen on this BTW!


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

Im IN


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

im in


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

This is what some of us were talkingabout, right?


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

Forever8895 said:


> This is what some of us were talkingabout, right?
> View attachment 9565578


I could be wrong but I got the impression this would be a forum project and not a MWW main release, so I wouldn't expect it to be branded as such. I actually like it as it is, I'd probably be out if this became a "branded" watch


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I actually like the mww logo


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

_BC_ said:


> I could be wrong but I got the impression this would be a forum project and not a MWW main release, so I wouldn't expect it to be branded as such. I actually like it as it is, I'd probably be out if this became a "branded" watch


Just my wild imagination on how it would be with MWW logo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brigalow (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm in .


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm IN 

...pending the final price and what will end up on the dial branding.

+1 for the applied silver MWW diamond logo instead of 62Mas text on the dial please.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll have a crack...40 mm is not my preferred ..but I've got 3 sons that could rock it..so all being all....lets see how the cards fall...


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

looks good.. I am in.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Just a suggestion : Stainless steel chapter ring for ZERO alignment issues. 
I have a 62Mas - 6309, so i'll let this one go by. 
The proportions of the 62Mas dial are top shelf ~ imo.







I am certain that there will be a truck load of happy customers at the end of this 62Mas mission.


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

I would be interested. I would prefer this over a modified Seiko with an aftermarket dial.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

I like the MWW logo much better than the 62mas. But it's not a deal breaker for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Myman said:


> Just a suggestion : Stainless steel chapter ring for ZERO alignment issues.
> I have a 62Mas - 6309, so i'll let this one go by.
> But the 62Mas dial is top shelf ~ imo.
> (I will post an image of my inferior 6309 after work, in 5,400 seconds).


The original didn't have a chapter ring and i dont think the MWW version has one either.



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Cool!
Thanks for the info.


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

If the font selection and sizing changes on the dial then I'm extremely interested. Sorry, I'm a marketing/branding guy so I'm very picky. Great project guys.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

GT27 said:


> If the font selection and sizing changes on the dial then I'm extremely interested. Sorry, I'm a marketing/branding guy so I'm very picky. Great project guys.


Since you're in that line of work can you whip up something that you think it should look like? The dial logo will be one of the items that we vote on but it would help to have something to compare the original one to as well. It does seem like the vast majority do not like to be 62 Mas logo but I'm not sure if there's a consensus on what the alternative should look like.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

How about a little dolphin on the dial?

Like the recent 6105 homage with its shark.


----------



## brew108 (Jan 13, 2013)

count me in


----------



## alpapilot (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd dig one.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Forever8895 said:


> This is what some of us were talkingabout, right?
> View attachment 9565578


I much prefer that


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I quite like the 62MAS version of the dial (especially if were applied and in the Seiko serif font). The double diamond logo isn't that bad either. Not a huge fan of the MWW that are on Doug's other pieces though (No offense, Doug), The parallel, angled lines on the left that aren't followed through on the right give an unbalanced sawtooth effect that kind of make my eyes bug out momentarily.


----------



## dfirefly (Jul 22, 2011)

Count me in


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Ahhhh, I usually avoid micros like the plague, buuuuuuut put me down please Alex.
Never heard of MWW, but looking at their other watches, looks like some nicely done stuff at nice prices.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks great !

I am definetly interested.


But a width about 42mm would be great.
40mm would be a bit too tiny for my wrist.


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm in for one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

OKAY Updated the list.......102! That's great. Of course when it comes time to put money to mouth we will have several drop out. Please check the list to see if I missed you or if your not interested anymore and let me know. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seiko-62mas-homage-limited-edition-manchester-watch-works-hopefully-3637738-post34189810.html#post34189810

*
Please don't respond to this voting request yet*
This is just to make sure that I am accounting for the items that there has been some controversy on.....and that Doug is willing to accommodate us with changes on. The only items that I think are up for discussion are as follows

1. Voting on dial configuration 
Option A: 62Mas logo
Option B: MWW Logo

2. Voting on Handset
Option A: As per initial render
Option B: With MM300 handset

3. Voting on Movement
Option A: 6R15
Option B: 4R35

***With all these options unless Option B gets 70% or better of the vote then Option A will stand. We don't want to turn off the people who jumped on board this project based on the initial direction that MWW has taken. If Option B gets 70% or better, Doug said he will make the changes for us***
_
Doug is working on getting some more renders of these alternates put together. Only people on the "I'm Interested" list will get a vote. I would like to try and do this off-line using Google survey but as I mentioned previously that would be next week. From an administrative standpoint vote tallying sucks. There will be 3 options on all votes 1) Option A, 2) Option B 3) Don't Care Either One is Fine_

Here are a few more views of the watch for you to enjoy and an updated summary of the specs

































_*Diameter:
40mm​
Lug to lug: 
47mm​
Lug Width: **
20mm**

Thickness: 
TBD

Movement: 
Seiko NE15​
Bezel Insert:
Aluminum​
Caseback:
Screw down

Crown: 
Screw down & signed​
Crystal: 
Boxed Double Domed Sapphire

Strap: ​​​**
Vintage Tropic Style Rubber​​ 
​*_*
​*


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Since you're in that line of work can you whip up something that you think it should look like? The dial logo will be one of the items that we vote on but it would help to have something to compare the original one to as well. It does seem like the vast majority do not like to be 62 Mas logo but I'm not sure if there's a consensus on what the alternative should look like.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I think you guys have done an amazing job. I was just referring to the font used on the 62MAS logo. For some reason it does not sit with me. HOWEVER, I'm a guy that will sit there for 24 hours and change the font style and size, often minutely, until what I have in front of me is "perfect" in my eyes lol. So I may not be the best person to ask.

Maybe tweak the font style itself so that it plays more into the vintage theme, and make sure it is applied in nature like the original Seiko wording? Reduce the size of the font on the word "Automatic" so that there is a greater visual disparity between that and the 62MAS logo? Reduce the size of the font on the wording underneath a tad? Just throwing my thoughts out there.

Whatever the end result, I'm more than likely in on this piece.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm in if we stay with the mww logo and 6r15.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Count me in! Been waiting for someone to homagize this one for years....


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I think MWW text needs to be an option on the dial, rather than the logo


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> I think MWW text needs to be an option on the dial, rather than the logo


I think having too many options almost ensures that none will get over the 70% threshold. But Doug is working on new renderings. We'll seen what way he goes.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm interested.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think having too many options almost ensures that none will get over the 70% threshold. But Doug is working on new renderings. We'll seen what way he goes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The impression I got was that all the support for the MWW branding was for the text, not the diamonds.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> The impression I got was that all the support for the MWW branding was for the text, not the diamonds.


I have no idea, it's been hard for me to follow

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Squall (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm interested.. count me in.. this would be awesome..


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

This is going to be tricky with votes. We have a lot of folks who are on board based on initial specs. I know we will lose some here and there with changes made. Hence, the 70% majority vote to change an element. So, it's best to have just one vs one other instead of 3 different choices. However, I am having renders made of both the applied MWW and triangle logo. That may have to be a pre-vote vote to narrow it down to just 2 choices.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> This is going to be tricky with votes. We have a lot of folks who are on board based on initial specs. I know we will lose some here and there with changes made. Hence, the 70% majority vote to change an element. So, it's best to have just one vs one other instead of 3 different choices. However, I am having renders made of both the applied MWW and triangle logo. That may have to be a pre-vote vote to narrow it down to just 2 choices.


Good decision.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> OKAY Updated the list.......102! That's great. Of course when it comes time to put money to mouth we will have several drop out. Please check the list to see if I missed you or if your not interested anymore and let me know.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seiko-62mas-homage-limited-edition-manchester-watch-works-hopefully-3637738-post34189810.html#post34189810
> 
> ]


Please put me on the list!

Thank you.....


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

I seem to have been missed on the list, so can I ask again to be counted in please?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

YODAHAWK said:


> Count me in! Been waiting for someone to homagize this one for years....


Good thing someone didn't homogenize this one

Can't wait to see the new renderings, will help visualize the different logos and hands.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Aside from all the naturally serious input from members very keen to have a watch they love I'd just like to say this really is a freaking great idea for a homage watch! Cheers to Doug and Value watch guy. 
I cannot believe that from all but two years ago I went from knowing really only of commercial quartz watches, assuming mechanical was basically Swiss luxury only and a surface level knowledge of technology to geeking out on the forum, owning microbrands and kickstarter funded and now being part of a forum started watch. Oh the joy!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Can we have M.W.W. instead of just MWW? It will fill the dial in a better way IMO...also it would be important to have raised letters like the original.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^They will be raised silver applied logos. But without the periods.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Raised as in with standoffs like the picture below?









Or raised as in thicker applied logo?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Raised as in with standoffs like the picture below?
> 
> View attachment 9570706
> 
> ...


I like the Omega logo but the Seiko style would be more "homage-ish."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Like the Omega. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

This is excellent - thanks for putting together a robust process.




> *
> Please don't respond to this voting request yet*
> This is just to make sure that I am accounting for the items that there has been some controversy on.....and that Doug is willing to accommodate us with changes on. The only items that I think are up for discussion are as follows
> 
> ...


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Forever8895 said:


> This is what some of us were talkingabout, right?
> View attachment 9565578


I hope the logo is like this render. I prefer the logo and not the text MWW. My understanding was the logo would be considered not MWW text.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Malice 146 said:


> I hope the logo is like this render. I prefer the logo and not the text MWW. My understanding was the logo would be considered not MWW text.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 Better to use a logo/icon and not text, in general, for an homage.

Also, valuewatchguy...I'm not on the list...guess my "over 40mm" comment knocked me out...please read as "40mm+, and add me to the list. Of course, I would complain if the bezel itself was 41mm, or so. 

Did I miss a render with MM300 hands, or is doug still working on that??

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

buldogge said:


> Did I miss a render with MM300 hands, or is doug still working on that??
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


Mark,

He's still working on that one......that's the one I'm hot to trot for! It should look fabulous, will help take away from the replica accusation, yet still pay homage to traditional Seiko design.

I can't wait to see it!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

I think the un-labeled MWW "diamond" logo is a good compromise between the people who want it to be a forum watch and the people who want it to be a full-blown MWW piece. Unless someone can come up with a sweet 62MAS logo...


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

valuewatchguy, Doug - I just wanted to say great job so far on this project. I can imagine it's like herding cats sometimes trying to keep us lot and our design inputs in check


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

I think it could be amazing a sapphire or ceramic bezel insert. What do you think? I remember the Táctico Anko and it looks nice


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ukal said:


> valuewatchguy, Doug - I just wanted to say great job so far on this project. I can imagine it's like herding cats sometimes trying to keep us lot and our design inputs in check


Doug gets all the credit. I'm just a minion that wants this watch the same as you guys!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*UPDATE on SURVEY Process*

Okay I just tried a test run survey with a few WUS members who sent me their email info already. I think Google Forms will work out really well to gather results quickly and efficiently. It even gives me a nice pie chart I can post results of here after the time is up.

What I need now is if you want to be part of this survey please send me

1. WUS ID 
2. Preferred email address to get the survey at

This email will not be used for any purpose other than to send out the survey and it will be used by Doug to contact you for payment whenever we get to that point

*Send this info to 
*
https://goo.gl/forms/zW6fuQb7kzl26AeN2

Thanks people

The surveys will not go out until
1. I have time to enter everyone as a contact into GMAIL....yuck
2. All necessary renders to make a choice are complete


----------



## mirrorman (Nov 25, 2008)

I ilke the work on this so far , thanks guys .. *I'm in*for this please.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I am interested!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Please note I changed the way I am collecting contact info. If you already sent me an email no need to resend. I will handle it. I am now using a form to collect the info.

UPDATE on SURVEY Process*

What I need now is if you want to be part of this survey please send me

1. WUS ID 
2. Preferred email address to get the survey at

This email will not be used for any purpose other than to send out the survey and it will be used by Doug to contact you for payment whenever we get to that point

*Send this info to 
*
https://goo.gl/forms/zW6fuQb7kzl26AeN2

Thanks people


----------



## MiniW (Mar 24, 2010)

submitted my contact info, and yes please make "applied silver Diamond logo" one of the choices, this should turn out amazing!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

I am in...survey sent.....damn this looks nice


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Newton13 said:


> I quite like the 62MAS version of the dial (especially if were applied and in the Seiko serif font)...


+1

Great work on this Doug & valuewatchguy!

'62MAS' in the applied 'SEIKO' serif would be my suggestion as well.
Keeps it non-branded for people with that concern...MWW get their logo/branding on the caseback anyway.
A '62MAS' logo in the same style as the original 'SEIKO' logo will sit with pretty much the same 'visual weight' on the dial, and will have the correct vintage 'feel'.
Fonts can help make or break a dial design I believe...
This homage is really looking nice, it would be great to get the details absolutely 'spot on'.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

HIPdeluxe said:


> +1
> 
> Great work on this Doug & valuewatchguy!
> 
> ...


+2


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Curious to see the render with the other hand choice. IMO the hands look great as they are.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Can't understand why anyone would have an issue with the watch being MWW branded. It's now a well-established brand with quite a few models out there. The official F74 project was Hexa branded.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

taike said:


> Can't understand why anyone would have an issue with the watch being MWW branded. It's now a well-established brand with quite a few models out there. The official F74 project was Hexa branded.


No issues here...MWW, MWW Logo or 62MAS, it won't be a deal-breaker for me. 
Everything else about the watch, proportions, sizing, etc. looks great...
I think the 'Tropic' rubber strap is absolutely on the mark.
If I was wanting a bracelet option, I think I would grab a 20mm straight-end 'Beads of Rice' from Yobokies...
...for that full-on '60s vibe...man! :-d


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

HIPdeluxe said:


> No issues here...MWW, MWW Logo or 62MAS, it won't be a deal-breaker for me.
> Everything else about the watch, proportions, sizing, etc. looks great...
> I think the 'Tropic' rubber strap is absolutely on the mark.
> If I was wanting a bracelet option, I think I would grab a 20mm straight-end 'Beads of Rice' from Yobokies...
> ...for that full-on '60s vibe...man! :-d


+1 on the BOR. I put my Athaya Vintage Lamalfa on one and it strikes me as a good match.










I am not a rubber strap guy. Several sit in my strap drawer, and there they will remain.


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

awesome project! so happy to see the size and proportions kept under control


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I prefer a nice Tropic styled rubber on it. Or a nice Seiko styled rubber...


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

Spot on! The 'Tropic' is perfect, and I'll get a sharkmesh as my backup.



HIPdeluxe said:


> No issues here...MWW, MWW Logo or 62MAS, it won't be a deal-breaker for me.
> Everything else about the watch, proportions, sizing, etc. looks great...
> I think the 'Tropic' rubber strap is absolutely on the mark.
> If I was wanting a bracelet option, I think I would grab a 20mm straight-end 'Beads of Rice' from Yobokies...
> ...for that full-on '60s vibe...man! :-d


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

+1

I've never been a fan of mesh, but I think this would look great on it!


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

studiompd said:


> +1
> 
> I've never been a fan of mesh, but I think this would look great on it!


I think the call has been for 1.1mm drilled through lugs. What will be the goto springbars for mesh?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Captain Koos said:


> I think the call has been for 1.1mm drilled through lugs. What will be the goto springbars for mesh?


Hi,

If they are similar to Seiko specs (1.1mm lug tips), your best bet is to get flangeless springbars with extensions (1.78mm X20mm X1.1mm is the size you'll need for this application on the MWW). You can find them from ebay seller Twente(o). I bought a few of them in 20 and 22mm size and they work great with aftermarket straps and the extra length provides added security.

Only good for drilled lugs though or you'll need some wire cutters to change your strap!!

S.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

studiompd said:


> +1
> 
> I've never been a fan of mesh, but I think this would look great on it!


Same here, but this might just be the solution to my need for a bracelet. Not sure I'd like straight ends on an aftermarket bracelet, but the mesh might just work......


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

Please count me in! (Google form submitted.) The renders look great, well done Doug and valuewatchguy!


----------



## monopola (Sep 26, 2011)

I am in! Looks great!


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

I am interested!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Just came across this. Sizing looks perfect and I'm excited about the NE15. My mkii hawkinge has an NE15 and its a very nice movement and the power reserve is awesome. Definitely worth the increase price (to me at least).

Has an estimated price range been determined? I'm in depending on price.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I like it!! Count me in


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Ukal said:


> I much prefer that


I'm with UKAL, personally like this much better than 62mas we know the roots already and the MWW
logo looks so much better IMHO.


----------



## Dadistic (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm in.

As close to the original as possible, and like the idea of the 63MAS logo. Great story to tell when showing it to the uninitiated.

Oh, and tropic strap. Works better for me.


----------



## Dadistic (Sep 24, 2015)

HIPdeluxe said:


> +1
> 
> Great work on this Doug & valuewatchguy!
> 
> ...


+ again!


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

Please count me in! (Google form submitted)


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes! 

Gotta find this Google form...wanders back thru thread....

...And found it, info submitted, waiting for the survey... 

Glad to see this one is taking off.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm not seeing the survey on Tapatalk. I thought it was going to be emailed. Let me know how I failed the interwebs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Acurry said:


> I'm not seeing the survey on Tapatalk. I thought it was going to be emailed. Let me know how I failed the interwebs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From tapatalk open the thread in a browser using the options at the top of the thread. The three dots (...). You'll then have to scroll to find the link on page 13. That's how I did it.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> *Please note I changed the way I am collecting contact info. If you already sent me an email no need to resend. I will handle it. I am now using a form to collect the info.
> 
> UPDATE on SURVEY Process*
> 
> ...


vwg - let me know if you got my message about the Google form?


----------



## stusk1 (Jan 21, 2010)

i am in too. I like the look of this.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

got it thank you and it should be fixed now.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*62MAS HOMAGE UPDATE 
**
Let me apologize in advance and say that I am running short on time today for this update. But there is some big news in this update to pay attention to.

1. I am no longer updating post #2 with WIS ID of "interested parties" we are well over 100 now and as long as at least 100 of us actually commit to paying for this project then we have met the threshhold the MWW has indicated they need.

2. All contact information for the surveys and future contact for payment will be handled through the Google Forms link that I sent out earlier. It is listed again below for your reference.

*https://goo.gl/forms/zW6fuQb7kzl26AeN2

*3. Currently we have about 65 people that have input their contact info on the Google Forms link. I will continue to collect contact info until the end of next week. Hopefully by Friday all renders that are relevant to the decision making process are complete and will be included in the survey as well as posted here.

4. Doug talked to me today about preliminary pricing estimate for the 2 movement options........all I can say is ......unbelieveable. All pricing below is tentative and subject to change based on the final outcome of this project.

NE15 Option - $350 + Shipping [This might be the cheapest 6r15 dive watch ever made including the Sumo]
NH35 Option - $250 + Shipping

International Shipping Approx: $36/Ea
Domestic USA shipping: TBD

5. Lume to be used is Superluminova C3

6. Please see the rendering below of the 62MAS with the MM300 Handset. This is the handset that I prefer. I think it is serves 2 purposes.....1) keeps the watch from being accused of a 1:1 copy (save the size) and .........2) still pays homage to traditional Seiko dive watch design.

*








*7. The surveys will not go out until the end of next week....at the earliest. I need to get all renderings together and as previously discussed we may have a Phase 1 survery to get to 2 total choices on the logo design. All Option B votes must get 70% or better of the voting in order to be considered in lieu of the original Option A.

8. Thank you all for the kind words on this project. As I mentioned before Doug deserves the credit. I am just a greedy minion wanting a cool watch!

*


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> *62MAS HOMAGE UPDATE
> *


Awesome! Thanks for the update and putting in all the effort, totally appreciate it, now go try to enjoy your Friday


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update and have a nice weekend. PS: please stick with the original handset.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Agreed - the amount of progress made on this iconic watch revival this week is unbelievable! We truly do appreciate the coordination efforts and keeping everything in check - cheers!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank for the update. 

Wait for the survey.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Valuewatchguy is very modest. He's doing a fabulous job on this project!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Inq said:


> Thanks for the update and have a nice weekend. PS: please stick with the original handset.


ya know, at first I was for the mm hands, but now that I compare the 2, the mm hands don't reach out as far as the originals. I'm gonna have to vote for the original initial hands for the moment. Any reason to go for shorter hands?

Original render with longer hands:









Vs shorter MM hands:


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

studiompd said:


> ya know, at first I was for the mm hands, but now that I compare the 2, the mm hands don't reach out as far as the originals. I'm gonna have to vote for the original initial hands for the moment. Any reason to go for shorter hands?
> 
> Original render with longer hands:
> 
> ...


Only these hand set would fit !

The minute hand has the perfect length. The hour hand is a bit too long.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

studiompd said:


> ya know, at first I was for the mm hands, but now that I compare the 2, the mm hands don't reach out as far as the originals. I'm gonna have to vote for the original initial hands for the moment. Any reason to go for shorter hands?
> 
> Original render with longer hands:
> 
> ...


I like the original hands also.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

exc-hulk said:


> Only these hand set would fit !
> 
> The minute hand has the perfect length. The hour hand is a bit too long.


So can we have the length of the original minute and the length of the mm hour lol


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> *
> *
> View attachment 9579602


I like this version very much, better looking handset.........

Well done to valuewatchguy and Doug for pulling this together, amazing job guys!


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm in the 'NH35 and original hands' camp on this one.

I'll obviously wait for the official poll but wanted to put that out there


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Also prefer the original hands. And for $100 bucks less I prefer the NH35 as well.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I would be fine with the NH35, it is very accurate.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I prefer the 6r15, the $350 price tag is unbelievable value for money. Honestly, I'd be willing to go to $500 if the bezel were ceramic.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

I think the 6R15 @ $350 is a good value, and a smart buy.

With the MM hands...as suggested, simply lengthen the minute hand 2mm (or so...matching the original render's minute hand). While we're "changing hands", you could taper the hour hand slightly, mimicking the taper of the lume on the (non 12-6-9) indices, and the seconds hand. I do like the shorter/"chunkier" hour hand though!

Looking good...

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Keep in mind - Extending or shortening hands will require custom tooling and handsets which would increase costs, in addition to delays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm going to go against the grade. 
Original handset , 
62mas branding in seiko font

The Lume on the mm300 handset looks wrong to me with its pointed end. 
Original is different enough from the real deal to be a respectable homage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roach66 (Sep 9, 2014)

I am in. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Great job valuewatchguy!! appreciate you doing all the leg work and getting this project off the ground.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

I'm in. Looks like a great watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokai2007 (Apr 9, 2013)

I know it's early stage but may I ask how strong/bright the lume is? The index markers are big so I (and I believe many too) don't want seeing this watch with weak lume. I am happy to pay a little more just to make sure we have strong lume. Is anyone in the same boat?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

rokai2007 said:


> I know it's early stage but may I ask how strong/bright the lume is? The index markers are big so I (and I believe many too) don't want seeing this watch with weak lume. I am happy to pay a little more just to make sure we have strong lume. Is anyone in the same boat?


Check the specs. It is going to have Superluminova C3. That is good lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Lume will be stellar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Form updated and very excited for this. 

Just to give an idea of the value this represents, just saw a 62 MAS pop up for sale locally. Lume's totally degraded, bezel scratched and dinged up, dolphin looks more like a blurry sea slug and we don't even know how's the movement doing. 

Price? Slightly less than USD2k...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rokai2007 said:


> I know it's early stage but may I ask how strong/bright the lume is? The index markers are big so I (and I believe many too) don't want seeing this watch with weak lume. I am happy to pay a little more just to make sure we have strong lume. Is anyone in the same boat?


Dont worry that topic has been a recurring theme in my discussions with Doug. I some times just toss it into lume the middle of a sentence even if it doesn't lume make sense.

Subliminal messages man.....that's what it's all about

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't hate the MM handset, but to me since these are already used so many times in mods, this then starts to look like one. Even with the shorter handset I like the original set better.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Keep in mind - Extending or shortening hands will require custom tooling and handsets which would increase costs, in addition to delays.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't realize we are dealing with "off the shelf hands" (only)...if so, my comments can, of course, be ignored.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

buldogge said:


> I didn't realize we are dealing with "off the shelf hands" (only)...if so, my comments can, of course, be ignored.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


I don't think that is what Doug is saying. He simply means that changes are possible but changes will cost time and money. The question is are you willing to pay more and wait longer to get this watch?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Original hands, please. The MM hands are too short.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I was part of the F71 HKED Bundeswehr project that ran in 2015-2016. There are a lot of similarities with this one; we took an iconic and out of production watch (with high priced remaining examples in good condition) and we made our version.

Same hands, same materials (acrylic crystal) and same DNA in the movement. We only changed the color of the 12 h bezel insert (red vs white) and of course the Heuer name on the dial.

I don't feel I'm wearing a copy with the watch and I like that we essentially took something that was unattainable for most of us and made it good enough to "scratch the itch".

This 62MAS should use the same handset as the original with a dial strongly inspired by the real one (Proof, #jewels). I'm okay though to make it a bit bigger than the original and 20mm lugs like proposed for easier straps availability.

If we start to change hands to make it different, it will look like most of the ebay franken mods with aftermarket 62mas dials, mostly made by filipino sellers.

S.



Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Heck yeah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was part of the F71 HKED Bundeswehr project that ran in 2015-2016. There are a lot of similarities with this one; we took an iconic and out of production watch (with high priced remaining examples in good condition) and we made our version.
> 
> ...


Its option B and i dont think it will garner 70% of the vote so it is probably just a wish list on my part and a non issue for everyone else.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> Original hands, please.


:-!


----------



## Tombo62 (Oct 8, 2016)

Horoticus said:


> :-!





hooliganjrs said:


> Agreed - the amount of progress made on this iconic watch revival this week is unbelievable! We truly do appreciate the coordination efforts and keeping everything in check - cheers!


Hi. This is my first post. I'm a long time lurker and Seiko fan. This thread and project have prompted me to register. Many thanks for this great initiative. Cheers.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Tombo62 said:


> Hi. This is my first post. I'm a long time lurker and Seiko fan. This thread and project have prompted me to register. Many thanks for this great initiative. Cheers.


Welcome Tombo62!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo62 (Oct 8, 2016)

Horoticus said:


> :-!





Acurry said:


> Welcome Tombo62!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the welcome. Very decent of you.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm in! Really interested in seeing how this turns out


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

I entered my information in the online form. Next week or so all respondants will receive further info?


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

I am also in, please.

Gesendet von meinem STV100-4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't mean to add fuel to the fire, but I'd be interested in seeing a version with the original hour and minute hands and the MM300 second hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbilford83 (Apr 2, 2010)

I came here from the wristsushi thread, and am definitely in! No particular (cough, ridiculous, cough) demands.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> "If we start to change hands to make it different, it will look like most of the ebay franken mods with aftermarket 62mas dials, mostly made by filipino sellers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marty_Wicks (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm very interested - count me in please.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Can anybody post the form we should fill?

This thread is rapidly escalating with a lot of pages, perhaps putting it in the first post would help.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

cuthbert said:


> Can anybody post the form we should fill?
> 
> This thread is rapidly escalating with a lot of pages, perhaps putting it in the first post would help.


Go back to page 24


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DP


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

pepcr1 said:


> Go back to page 24


Depending on the users settings, it may not be on page 24. I only have 7 total pages for this thread.

Placing it in the first post is a good idea for any new people to the thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> smille76 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Acurry said:


> Depending on the users settings, it may not be on page 24. I only have 7 total pages for this thread.
> 
> Placing it in the first post is a good idea for any new people to the thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what we do in the Russian Forum project, so all the people can see the updated information in the first post.


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

a small suggestion on the design the back cover:I understand that sending people to certain numbers difficulty, but can still enumerate all hours and send all the random numbers? just about mark information have become superfluous, there is number to look better


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> Can anybody post the form we should fill?
> 
> This thread is rapidly escalating with a lot of pages, perhaps putting it in the first post would help.


That's a good point and i will do a better job of updating post #1, but life is getting in the way of that this weekend. Until then please accept my thanks for wanting to be part of this project. Please see the link below.

Send this info to

https://goo.gl/forms/zW6fuQb7kzl26AeN2

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just finished reading the whole thread.

Thanks to everyone's input, ValueWatchGuy and Doug from MWW, I'm in.


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

Go ahead and add me to the list!


----------



## xuan87 (May 6, 2016)

Well I'm in so far. Liking everything about it at this point, but ultimately, my decision will still hinge on what the price is (totally understandable that it cannot be fixed right now).


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

very nice


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's a good point and i will do a better job of updating post #1, but life is getting in the way of that this weekend. Until then please accept my thanks for wanting to be part of this project. Please see the link below.
> Send this info to
> https://goo.gl/forms/zW6fuQb7kzl26AeN2
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


BLANK PAGE?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

matthew P said:


> BLANK PAGE?


Blank form for you to fill in
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScdBZ_nogizaKq9OX0MzLaF-MvOZVTurAOhQncoxBq6tTZ0tw/viewform


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

taike said:


> Blank form for you to fill in
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScdBZ_nogizaKq9OX0MzLaF-MvOZVTurAOhQncoxBq6tTZ0tw/viewform


Thank you - that link worked.
Submitted


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, so far it looks like I'm option A across the board. At 1st I didn't like the 62MAS on the dial, but its grown on me and I think I like it best. The MM seconds hand would probably improve legibility in the dark. The seconds hand on my Mako has a tendency to blend into the hour markers. It looks better with the 62MAS style seconds hand though.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm pleased that there aren't any suggested "alternate" hands/dial text/date-no date options that would cause me to run away from the project. So many of these seem to have deal-breaker elements that kill them for me. 

That said, I'd prefer the NE15, original hands, and a 62Mas logo on the dial. But if we end up with the NH35, MM300 hands, and double diamonds on the dial, I will still be in. 

(Well...OK. If you put the date 4:30, I'm out.)


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

I filled out the contact form but never got any survey. Where do I complete the actual survey?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jmat321 said:


> I filled out the contact form but never got any survey. Where do I complete the actual survey?


I didn't think the survey had been sent out yet. If it has I didn't get it either.....


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Form sent. Doesn't display full field on iPhone portrait mode. 

If I understand correctly, the cheaper movement is the original while the expensive one is a great deal. I'd opt for the cheaper one (price helps).

Hands: I don't recall a render labeled original, so I don't know which one is original. I strongly prefer the rendered shorter second hand because the lumed chip is above the hour markers regardless of the choice of the other two hands. 

I'm just not at all fond of the "62Mas" logo. "Automatic" or the MWW logo are visually much nicer.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

jmat321 said:


> I filled out the contact form but never got any survey. Where do I complete the actual survey?


In one of the earlier posts, the OP stated that the survey will go out at the end of this week, at the earliest. This form is to collect the people for the survey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Anyone else think the Blancpain Bathyscaphe bezel would look great on this?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> Form sent. Doesn't display full field on iPhone portrait mode.
> 
> If I understand correctly, the cheaper movement is the original while the expensive one is a great deal. I'd opt for the cheaper one (price helps).
> 
> ...


The Option A choices are

Std handset
NE15 movement
62Mas logo

The option B choices are

MM300 handset
NH35 movement
MWW logo

Each option b item must get 70% or better of the vote total in order to the chosen over the option A.

We currently don't have all the renders together for the survey to be put into place. Once we get those and we've had an adequate time to provide contact information for the survey then the surveys will go out.

Because there are a couple of variations on the option b logo we will probably do a pre survey to select one of those to go up against the 6-2 Mas logo.

My plan is to send out a test survey on Thursday just to make sure that you all received my email and it didn't get caught up in your spam filter.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TripleCalendar said:


> Anyone else think the Blancpain Bathyscaphe bezel would look great on this?
> 
> View attachment 9605898


That looks great! That would also look very good and ceramic. But my understanding from Doug is that the minimum order quantities for a ceramic insert are much higher than where we are at now with commitments.

Let's see if Doug weighs in on that when he surely checks in this thread later today.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Great, waiting for the renders.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Count me in for at least 2. Might take 4.

I've only just come across this thread but glad I have. I have numerous 62MAS homeage watches as it is and two SBDC027's. (I'm certain I bought the last available BNIB one on planet earth from a dealer only two days ago).

BUT PLEASE....for me, resizing the watch like Oris has with the Divers 65 would be great, but changing the handset to anything other than what would be in keeping with the original 62MAS would be a disaster.
The character appeal of this watch are the hands, the large Baton Markers and dark sunburst dial as well as the acrylic crystal but would want that now in sapphire as per Oris 65. I think the bezel would be best done in liquid metal rather than ceramic. Ceramic is too glossy in appearance when viewed straight on where as a liquid metal bezel would be the perfect material to give the watch a modern edge whilst retaining a classic appearance.

I apologise if this has already been discussed throughout this thread, but I've hammered out my interest to get on the list for this as soon as I've seen the thread. I'll go back and read the thread properly this evening but the rendering in the picture above looks just about perfect to me.

Please add me to the list and I will complete the pro-forma straight away.

I'm thrilled someone has actually decided to do this.....something Seiko should have done way before now.


----------



## quinten (Oct 9, 2016)

I am in. Please dont change the logo. The first renders were great.


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

I am a bit do not understand how the vote will take place
my choice would be:

Std hayndset
NH35 movement
MWW logo

that option will or can only select:

The Option A choices are

Std handset
NE15 movement
62Mas logo

The option B choices are

MM300 handset
NH35 movement
MWW logo

?​


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ceramic bezel inserts will definitely raise the price as we would have to buy 1000 of them. Regardless, I think we should stick to just voting on what valuewatchguy has outlined above or this will turn into an uncontrollable vote fest.

The Blancpain bezel looks nice but defeats our purpose here.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

serjj said:


> I am a bit do not understand how the vote will take place
> my choice would be:
> 
> Std hayndset
> ...


The individual components can be voted on separately.

So as it stands right now when you receive the survey it will have three questions with two options each for you to provide input on.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

TripleCalendar said:


> Anyone else think the Blancpain Bathyscaphe bezel would look great on this?
> 
> View attachment 9605898


looks great

this is another nice option.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

TripleCalendar said:


> Anyone else think the Blancpain Bathyscaphe bezel would look great on this?


No..... doesn't look like a seiko anymore.


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

now I understand, thank you


----------



## tangentE34 (Oct 3, 2016)

Count me in I love the idea of making this happen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chesterred (Dec 7, 2012)

I am extremely in. For what it's worth, I prefer the 62mas logo, although the MWW logo is very nice too and would love a 6r15, although the I have owned several 4r35/36 movements and had no issues with any. I can't wait for them to be ready, whatever the configuration.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Ok, just spent the last hour reading through the entire thread.

Option A.

Still count me in for a least 2.

Look forward to receiving survey. Have completed the email request link. (Twice I think?!)


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

To be honest I don't see the point of a ceramic bezel, MM hands on a watch that is supposed to be a reissue of a skindiver of the 60s.

For me already 40mm dia. is a stretch.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

One question to Doug: could we get this sexy thin profile?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Forever8895 said:


> One question to Doug: could we get this sexy thin profile?


I second that.

What's the total thickness of the original?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^That's what we're striving for 
Original was 12-13.5mm thick depending on where you read it.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> I second that.
> 
> What's the total thickness of the original?


About 13mm i guess

P/s: i mean, it doesn't have to be thin (like NTH subs) but I hope that we could see a thin "lug to lug" view


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^Yep, I get it.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I hop it will be as thin as the original.

Enough of thick watches, I think the Sixty Five is under 13.5mm.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Would prefer the option for Tropic straps instead of bracelet. Don't know if that's been mentioned or not. 

This is already shaping up to be a very good release.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Would prefer the option for Tropic straps instead of bracelet. Don't know if that's been mentioned or not.
> 
> This is already shaping up to be a very good release.


No bracelets as Doug has already said (.....unfortunately!).


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, Hornet99!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

UPDATE!!!!

THESE ARE THE WIS NAMES THAT ARE CURRENTLY (as of 10/10 13:00 CST) REGISTERED FOR THE SURVEY. IF YOU DON'T SEE YOUR NAME THERE PLEASE FILL OUT THE ONLINE FORM. There are a couple of WIS IDs that are numeric only. I'm not sure if those are accurate and I will be sending an email to those individuals to confirm. 



Acurrytaikesashator35rokai2007Ptolomeo74artonthewristNewton13hooligansjrsMalice 146Forever8895peoplem3Pedals_6Speedstommy_boysmille76Audi-WatcherbuldoggeamuthiniMiniWHoroticusBDCFordehouseSampsontiBrigalow HIPdeluxemaxiangTanjecterlyPoxyhenJmat321yflchoyHonkylipsmplsabdullahrokai2007exc-hulk studiompdSquallartonthewristInqHornet99Onomato_BC_Jimbozdr4ugendpageOpensiderPee DeePepcr1artonthewristItranslatorDadistic59yukon01CMA22incnednilUkaltommy_boyBigBluefishstusk1AcurryRobberytinitiniGallegocMathyventurahooliganjrstaikePtolomeo74GUYGOLFERsabarigForever8895Roach66FireMonk3ypsywgermy_wermySkipwilliamsAudi-WatcherTombo62AndyAarondpeetefuturepxJcp311dfirefly56607Taipan89sashatorPiedehusonfirstRelo60phcollardcuthbertSimpleWatchMankeith88Malice 146alpapilotxuan87MototimeZumzum5150A4SLicubeelim69jmanlay24thMEDmatthew Ppiumachjjohn73fearlessleadercagey5watchdoggiecretzloffEarl Grey1097130GMT AviatorGMT Aviatorchesterredmsl_laubo


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The link to the online contact information collection form is below: 

[/SIZE][/COLOR]https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScdBZ_nogizaKq9OX0MzLaF-MvOZVTurAOhQncoxBq6tTZ0tw/viewform

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## atossg (Jul 8, 2013)

I am in


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

My handle appears twice in error at the bottom of the list. My mistake. It should only be there the once but I'd still like to buy two of these (maybe 4) when they launch.
Regards...


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Just fill up the Google doc. I'm in!


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

I think the logo should be completely independent of movement and likewise the hands. 70% on any of the choices should put that in the final product. I am not really in the market unless price came in well below expectation. A cheaper movement may be a bigger seller if given a fair crack rather than lumping in with hands and logo.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Should probably include guidelines on prices and dealbreaker limits so you know how many will not be in at the end.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

All votes will be independent of each other. Group A are the original render items. B are the alternates. The watch may very well end up with items from both A and B. 

@GMTaviator - your handle is on there twice for 2 watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> All votes will be independent of each other. Group A are the original render items. B are the alternates. The watch may very well end up with items from both A and B.
> 
> @GMTaviator - your handle is on there twice for 2 watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you are right but that should obviate any AB poll. Color me confused.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> All votes will be independent of each other. Group A are the original render items. B are the alternates. The watch may very well end up with items from both A and B.
> 
> @GMTaviator - your handle is on there twice for 2 watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you are right but that should obviate any AB poll. Color me confused.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Djk949 said:


> All votes will be independent of each other. Group A are the original render items. B are the alternates. The watch may very well end up with items from both A and B.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's just hope it remains the watch you and "valuewatchguy" envisioned from the start. All was going super smooth, until you open the floodgates to input. You had the takers from the get go -- Very well executed "VWG"!!!!

Nice of you to offer the voting, but an unnecessary time waster, but good practice of appropriate diplomacy. LOL -- Float it, build it, ship it, DONE! -- You gentleman know what you're doing and the audience is grateful, or, a (should be grateful) 

Long winded projects.....

RD


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Captain Koos said:


> I hope you are right but that should obviate any AB poll. Color me confused.


Somehow, I think many are still confused by the nomenclature.

'A' is the "as is" choice...*however, *there are (3) additional options/choices:

B1

B2

B3

If ANY/ALL of these garner a vote at 70%+ they will replace the corresponding A1, A2, A3.

i.e. The theoretical model could = A1 B2 A3 (or any of the other permutations)

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Andy Chen (Jan 29, 2016)

I am in! 

But I would prefer it without date.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Andy Chen said:


> I am in!
> 
> But I would prefer it without date.


Lucky for you, that's easily fixed by covering it with a piece of electrical tape. That's how I took care of the check engine light on my truck.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=34249154


----------



## Chehran (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm in for the original handset. But the 62MAS logo seems a bit off to me. Maybe it's the font, or the fact that the "2" is a different font size from the "6"?


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

I am in for original render, not too fussy about the logo 

Form has been submitted.


----------



## xuan87 (May 6, 2016)

I'm really surprised by how fast this is moving, good job!

Finally caught up with the whole thread and just saying: I'm shocked that the NE15 option is only $100 more than the NH35 option, given the difference in price between the movements alone. I'm still not sure which option to go for, as the smallish gap of $100 has made the choice difficult for me personally.

For now, I'm contented to sit back and wait for the survey to be out on Friday, instead of adding more confusion to the mix with what I want.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Please, any items in the survey with a price increase must note that amount. I think it's just the movement, but...?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Actually, I am wondering about the advantage of NE15 over NH35, other than NE15 has 50 hours of power reserve.

I mean let's think about the practicality of the longer power reserve. Imagine that you are back home at 7 pm on Friday, wears a another watch over the weekend, and switch back to the NE15 watch on Monday 7 am while going to work. That's about 60 hours, which means that you still need to wind and set the time and date every Monday.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Personally I think it's important to keep the handset as per the original 62MAS as per the original render.

Seiko, over the years, have come up with some truely ghastly hands in an effort to achieve new stylised designs which haven't always been very favourable.

I think the NE15 movement has to be the movement of choice for this watch also, especially for the cost, its a no brainer.

At the end of the day we are all here because of our love of the original watch and how it was conceived in 1965.

The intent, I believe, is to produce an upscaled modern, clean, elegant design in keeping with the original watch which is timeless, as this should be.

A ceramic bezel, regardless of how many people sign up for the project would be the wrong choice for this watch IMHO. Liquid metal would be perfect for a modern re-incarnation, but that too is beyond the scope of this project so a simple aluminium bezel insert is the way to go.

A bubble sapphire crystal in the same vein as the original acrylic crystal is also the appropriate choice I feel.

Whilst we all have desires on custom tweaks we would individually like to see, that then becomes a custom watch and can be achieved elsewhere.

Having just been a part of the Mk2 Key West GMT project, there were literally hundreds of individual ideas coming through about how the watch should have been tweaked, but thankfully, Mk2 kept to the original design mantra of trying to stay faithful to the original 1950's Pan Am GMT with just a few very subtle modern cues, and it worked. The result is a beautiful watch which is already commanding very high re-sale values on the pre-owned sales. Personally I don't flip watches, and I won't be flipping one of these either, but this watch should be made the best it can be and to do that it must be representative of the original....upscaling, movement and sapphire crystal being the exception.

I would be amazed that these watches don't at least double in value once the order book closes and the project is under way, but only if it remains a modern and classic re-interpretation of the original in all its glory with a movement fitting of a one off bespoke classic.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

GMT Aviator said:


> Personally I think it's important to keep the handset as per the original 62MAS as per the original render.
> 
> Seiko, over the years, have come up with some truely ghastly hands in an effort to achieve new stylised designs which haven't always been very favourable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding me why i started this thread in the first place! Agreed on all points regarding the 62mas

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Please just keep it faithful to the the original. It's like people want a 62MAS but don't at the same time, with all the suggestions that push it further and further away from its design roots. I was signed up for the project peacock watch, but got sick of the endless discussion and voting and pulled out. Many months later they are still going with discussions and voting, the project is crawling along and more and more people are starting to jump ship.



Either you want one of these or you don't. If you want a 42mm case, a ceramic bezel with Swiss design cues and all sorts of other bits and pieces, then there are plenty of watches already out there that will fit the bill very nicely.


Just get it done.





Oh, and thanks valuewatchguy!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

GMT Aviator said:


> I think the NE15 movement has to be the movement of choice for this watch also, especially for the cost, its a no brainer.


I'm not sure I follow the logic here, apart from the fact that's its relatively cheap? Still bumping the overall cost up and only giving a longer power reserve.......

Doesn't seem worthwhile to me.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Actually, I am wondering about the advantage of NE15 over NH35, other than NE15 has 50 hours of power reserve.
> 
> I mean let's think about the practicality of the longer power reserve. Imagine that you are back home at 7 pm on Friday, wears a another watch over the weekend, and switch back to the NE15 watch on Monday 7 am while going to work. That's about 60 hours, which means that you still need to wind and set the time and date every Monday.


I think the NH35 is proving to be more accurate right out of the factory, at least that is my experience.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Personally, I want the 6r15 for the PR, better operation of the crown and no day function, which makes it a perfect match in our case. Had a Sumo and currently have a Turtle, so I have some experience with both.

I'm not looking to cut back just for the sake of cost, and the price tag for the 6r15 movement version is very good..


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Inq said:


> Personally, I want the 6r15 for the PR, better operation of the crown and no day function, which makes it a perfect match in our case. Had a Sumo and currently have a Turtle, so I have some experience with both.
> 
> I'm not looking to cut back just for the sake of cost, and the price tag for the 6r15 movement version is very good..


Ditto. I Agree on all counts.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful watch.... Really dig vintage watches, and this homage is just perfect. And the price is just right... I think additional cost (100$ more) for NH15 version is certainly justifiable. So this is real thing? Is there any way to enlist for some kind of preorder?


----------



## Visman (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm excited and hoping this becomes a reality. How do i put my name in the hat for some sort of pre order?


----------



## Visman (Aug 25, 2016)

Count me in please. I've scrolled back over this thread and found several forms , filled in at least 2 . Hope this keeps me in the loop. Great idea but I hope it doesn't get sidetracked by committee .


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Will there be a revised render with the 62MAS logo prior to the vote?


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Bane01 said:


> Beautiful watch.... Really dig vintage watches, and this homage is just perfect. And the price is just right... I think additional cost (100$ more) for NH15 version is certainly justifiable. So this is real thing? Is there any way to enlist for some kind of preorder?


Page 16, scroll down to @valuewatchguy he has provided a link to a google doc where you submit your contact info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

fogbound said:


> Page 16, scroll down to @valuewatchguy he has provided a link to a google doc where you submit your contact info.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Added my name to the list. Now waiting for the update.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

dpage said:


> I think the NH35 is proving to be more accurate right out of the factory, at least that is my experience.


Hmm ... interesting. Thank you. 

Does anyone else here knows about whether Seiko 6R15 is the equivalent of of TMI NE15?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hmm ... interesting. Thank you.
> 
> Does anyone else here knows about whether Seiko 6R15 is the equivalent of of TMI NE15?


They are both identical movements.

The NE15 is the unbranded version of the 6R15, as supplied to others.

Regards,


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hmm ... interesting. Thank you.
> 
> Does anyone else here knows about whether Seiko 6R15 is the equivalent of of TMI NE15?


The NE15 is a non branded 6R15 sold to non seiko watch makers.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same goes for the NH35. Non-branded 4r35 equivalent and both are no dates. Other than power reserve I see no accuracy advantage with the NE15.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

phlabrooy said:


> They are both identical movements.
> 
> The NE15 is the unbranded version of the 6R15, as supplied to others.
> 
> Regards,


This is correct, and it's used by a lot of higher end boutique watch makers for this very reason. Atificace Horoworks is one that springs to mind and he turns out some lovely stuff as does MWW.

I think this 62MAS project is deserving of it and will be a better watch for it, even if it's just for bragging rights.

Lets get this watch right.


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

From my personal experience NE15 is more accurate and more importantly positional invariant (probably to the more power sent through the gear train). And the real power reserve for me was 56 to 57 hours (on all three watches with this movement). And this actually matters if you tend to cycle between 2 to 3 watches. So I do prefer it.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> They are both identical movements.
> 
> The NE15 is the unbranded version of the 6R15, as supplied to others.
> 
> Regards,





dpage said:


> The NE15 is a non branded 6R15 sold to non seiko watch makers.


Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.


That's the right movement for this watch.

More power reserve, more accuracy, especially isochronism: my 4R36 LOOKS like it's gaining 3 sec per day, if you don't wear it rapidly loses 20 seconds per day...the power reserve of 45 h can't really be fully used for that.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Other than power reserve I see no accuracy advantage with the NE15.


FWIW, the 6r15's (NE15) accuracy specs are better than the 4r35:

-15/+25 vs -35/+45


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Licu said:


> From my personal experience NE15 is more accurate and more importantly positional invariant (probably to the more power sent through the gear train).


This comment is interesting, because from my own personal experience, the power reserve on the 6R15/NE15 is indeed great, but as far as accuracy is concerned, all my 4R35/NH35 watches are much more accurate straight out of the box !!!

Regards,


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Horoticus said:


> FWIW, the 6r15's (NE15) accuracy specs are better than the 4r35:
> 
> -15/+25 vs -35/+45


Yes I know, but I'm talking about real personal experience.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> This comment is interesting, because from my own personal experience, the power reserve on the 6R15/NE15 is indeed great, but as far as accuracy is concerned, all my 4R35/NH35 watches are much more accurate straight out of the box !!!
> 
> Regards,


I think it is luck of the draw. For instance all 3 people in the world that have purchased the transocean have reported exceptional accuracy from the 6R15 in that watch. The Shogun I used to have was +7/8 the Turtle I have now is -6.The ANKO I had ran +4 with the 6R15....I'm sure someone else had to send it back because their version ran out of spec. i had a MM300 that ran +1 second a day for 6 weeks then jumped to +12 then later settled at +8. If you wait long enough you will find someone who has a 6R15 that runs +30 minutes a day and a 7s26 that runs +/- 1 Second per year. This discussion about Seiko movement accuracy is really tiring because there is no rhyme or reason. And no discussion about accuracy is final without a claim of COSC accuracy from their $75 Vostok............yes I am a cynic.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Don't forget that Post #2 is now a "sticky" of sorts and the link to the contact form is there as well.



valuewatchguy said:


> UPDATED @ 10/10 13:00 CST
> 
> 
> The link to the online contact information collection form is below:
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Same goes for the NH35. Non-branded 4r35 equivalent and both are no dates. Other than power reserve I see no accuracy advantage with the NE15.


+1



Licu said:


> From my personal experience NE15 is more accurate and more importantly positional invariant (probably to the more power sent through the gear train). And the real power reserve for me was 56 to 57 hours (on all three watches with this movement). And this actually matters if you tend to cycle between 2 to 3 watches. So I do prefer it.


Actually, I was disappointed with my 6R15 in my SARB035, which was imported directly from Japan. Prior to this purchase, I read that almost everyone were singing praises about this 6R15. But the moment I received it and I tested it on my timegrapher, it shows an strange varying results of -20 to +60s for all 6 positions. I tried demagnetizing it and the result is about the same. As I researched more into this movement, I realised it has more issues related to isochronism, compared to 4R35, NH35 or even the old 7S26.

But strangely, I tried wearing my SARB035 continuously for a week. The average result is 6 sec/day.

After this case, I stopped being too OCD about accuracy for my mechanical watches. I just enjoy my watches for their asethetic.

So the bottom line for me is - I think NH35 (or 4R35) will be fine.


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Regarding accuracy, indeed luck is also involved, but statistically 6R15 should be better. It has improved components and even Seiko gives better estimations. I i just love when I left my alpinist/sumo/sarb alone for 2 days and it just keep going without much variation. Maybe I was just lucky with all 3.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

UPDATE!!!
*
My target for sending surveys out is still Friday, with a test email going to everyone on Thursday to make sure that you receive messages from me. If I can get it out faster I will. On a positive note we have nearly 140 parties parties registered for the survey now! I will update Post #2 ASAP. * 

At the risk of causing mass confusion i am going to post these renderings. Let me try to explain first.

We have an Option A for the Dial logo which is as follows.









We also had a difference of opinion on the alternative MWW logo to be used in lieu of the 62MAS. That is B & C shown below.

















Just to be clear we are not choosing between A B & C in the final survey. Option A will be put up against the winner of Option B & C.

I'm sure that I didn't explain that well but I thought i would get this info out there before the surveys go out. These options will also be added to Post #1 later today.

And just for reference, IF either B or C is more popular (70%) than A then the caseback will be changed accordingly as follows.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> +1
> 
> Actually, I was disappointed with my 6R15 in my SARB035, which was imported directly from Japan. Prior to this purchase, I read that almost everyone were singing praises about this 6R15. But the moment I received it and I tested it on my timegrapher, it shows an strange varying results of -20 to +60s for all 6 positions. I tried demagnetizing it and the result is about the same. As I researched more into this movement, I realised it has more issues related to isochronism, compared to 4R35, NH35 or even the old 7S26.
> 
> ...


+1 With the 100 dollars savings, I can spend on strap options instead. A waffle strap and a mesh maybe


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> UPDATE!!!!
> 
> THESE ARE THE WIS NAMES THAT ARE CURRENTLY (as of 10/10 13:00 CST) REGISTERED FOR THE SURVEY. IF YOU DON'T SEE YOUR NAME THERE PLEASE FILL OUT THE ONLINE FORM. There are a couple of WIS IDs that are numeric only. I'm not sure if those are accurate and I will be sending an email to those individuals to confirm.
> 
> ...


sashator35 and sashator is the same memeber, me....I sent the form twice, sorry for that (but I think both are with the same email)


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Applied, can't wait to see how this works out 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

itranslator said:


> +1 With the 100 dollars savings, I can spend on strap options instead. A waffle strap and a mesh maybe


.....exactly!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Why is the 2 so small in the "logo"?
i understand why its 62mas / 62MAS as a model name but why the 2 smaller than the other characters?

PS - 62MAS is my preferred homage branding option with MWW on the back.
I like the seiko front just not sure about the extremely small 2


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Why is the 2 so small in the "logo"?
> i understand why its 62mas / 62MAS as a model name but why the 2 smaller than the other characters?
> 
> PS - 62MAS is my preferred homage branding option with MWW on the back.
> I like the seiko front just not sure about the extremely small 2


The designer used a font with old style figures (=numerals). In such a font the numerals look like lower case letters, with 6 for example ascending like a b, and 9 descending like a p, while other numbers like the 2 are only as tall as an a or an m. I would strongly suggest using a font with full sized numerals for the logo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

itranslator said:


> +1 With the 100 dollars savings, I can spend on strap options instead. A waffle strap and a mesh maybe


+2.

100 bucks saving means more to me than 20 seconds a day accuracy (it's not going to get worn every day due to daily rotation).


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

We'll see what the poll reveals. I really like the watch and $100 is not motivating enough to go for an inferior movement. Heck, an isofrane or a custom leather/canvas strap is more expensive than that.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't mind either movement. Instead of bellyaching, maybe just wait to vote... :roll:


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

No brainer for me. NE15 all the way.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BDC said:


> I don't mind either movement. Instead of bellyaching, maybe just wait to vote... :roll:


I think they are doing it to coerce me into getting the survey done faster........it's working



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Survey: The way you've worded it, there's almost no chance that B or C will get 70% more than A. Choosing only B or C first, no A, then do that winner against A. (I'm for B over A or C)

Movements: My budget is shot, so that $100 difference is likely the go/no-go difference to me.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I hope they use the vintage lume to complement the homage!! that would be sickk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think they are doing it to coerce me into getting the survey done faster........it's working
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Tap... Tap... Tap... :-db-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> Survey: The way you've worded it, there's almost no chance that B or C will get 70% more than A. Choosing only B or C first, no A, then do that winner against A. (I'm for B over A or C)
> 
> Movements: My budget is shot, so that $100 difference is likely the go/no-go difference to me.


The idea is that there are many potential buyers who signed on based on the initial render and details. So there shouldn't be any changes to that unless the overwhelming majority of buyers wants it changed, otherwise we risk alienating the base.

I'm not sure how anyone produces micros for a business. Every potential buyer seems to have a limiting factor, a must have, a non negotiable, a wish list, an opinion, an opinion of an opinion, personal experience with X, demand, or timetable. There simply is no easy way to make everyone happy. Doug didnt have to offer choices. He's a nicer guy than most and wants to try to keep as many people happy as possible.

I hope the voting goes the way you want it and you are able to ultimately participate in this project with many of us.

Edit: when i talk about potential buyers, I'm talking about myself too.......remember i wanted the mm300 handset......which i predict will be overwhelmingly rejected in favor of the original. Cant win em all.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

The lug width was 22mm wasn't it? Don't think it says on the first post......


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

fearlessleader said:


> Survey: The way you've worded it, there's almost no chance that B or C will get 70% more than A. Choosing only B or C first, no A, then do that winner against A. (I'm for B over A or C)
> 
> Movements: My budget is shot, so that $100 difference is likely the go/no-go difference to me.


That's exactly what we're going to do.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

fearlessleader said:


> Movements: My budget is shot, so that $100 difference is likely the go/no-go difference to me.


Alas, it's the same for me


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> The lug width was 22mm wasn't it? Don't think it says on the first post......


Nope. 20mm.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> The lug width was 22mm wasn't it? Don't think it says on the first post......


20mm

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

valuewatchguy I understand fully. My point was: decide on B or C and THEN see if enough people want that change from the original. 

From my skimming through here, I think there's a lot of "keep the original plan" while at the same time a lot are saying "not fond of that 62mas logo".


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Nope. 20mm.





valuewatchguy said:


> 20mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks guys, not sure why I was thinking 22mm. Time to up the dosage.........


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> My point was: decide on B or C and THEN see if enough people want that change from the original.
> 
> ".


That is exactly what we are doing. I feared i didnt explain that well enough this morning. My apologies for the confusion.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Just like with everything else, if you like it buy it otherwise move on!


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

count me in! submitted info via the form last night..


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

ninja123 said:


> I hope they use the vintage lume to complement the homage!! that would be sickk


Noooo.....not vintage lume!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Use the KISS method or else this will get out of hand. Keep choices very limited. You will never please everyone so don't waste your time. After the survey people are either in or out..............period. You have way more patience than I do after reading all the "suggestions".


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

ninja123 said:


> I hope they use the vintage lume to complement the homage!! that would be sickk


No thank you - not a fan of "vintage" lume.


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> ...
> 
> Edit: when i talk about potential buyers, I'm talking about myself too.......remember i wanted the mm300 handset......which i predict will be overwhelmingly rejected in favor of the original. Cant win em all.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


On the plus side, with a Seiko movement you have lots of mod options to choose from ?


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> Survey: The way you've worded it, there's almost no chance that B or C will get 70% more than A. Choosing only B or C first, no A, then do that winner against A. (I'm for B over A or C)
> 
> Movements: My budget is shot, so that $100 difference is likely the go/no-go difference to me.


it's called ''how to give the plebs a say without giving them any sway''.

The only way to poll buyers on what they want is to make it tick your preferred option, right down the list. Winners go in the final design.

The 70 percent threshold would be fair if there were only one alternative for each under consideration. So you need to sort out logo preference for the alternate to go up against the original script offered. Or forget about pretending to be flexible in the design.

The solution is easy. Do a quick logo poll before doing the poll proper. Otherwise it says the designer has his mind completely made up and is practicing divide and conquer.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> valuewatchguy I understand fully. My point was: decide on B or C and THEN see if enough people want that change from the original.
> 
> From my skimming through here, I think there's a lot of "keep the original plan" while at the same time a lot are saying "not fond of that 62mas logo".


that's it in a nutshell.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Use the KISS method or else this will get out of hand. Keep choices very limited. You will never please everyone so don't waste your time. After the survey people are either in or out..............period. You have way more patience than I do after reading all the "suggestions".


Yeah...I'm guilty via a suggestion on the font styling of the 62MAS logo (can't help myself...I'm a graphic designer!), but, 'design by committee' doesn't usually end well...


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been following with interest since the first post, and have submitted the contact form. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

ninja123 said:


> I hope they use the vintage lume to complement the homage!! that would be sickk


I am out if faux vintage lume is applied.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

There will be no faux vintage lume 

It's C3 superluminova. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Captain Koos said:


> it's called ''how to give the plebs a say without giving them any sway''.
> 
> The only way to poll buyers on what they want is to make it tick your preferred option, right down the list. Winners go in the final design.
> 
> ...


Ummm...the "quick logo poll" is exactly what we're doing. For the nth time (see what I did there), there will be a preliminary vote between the 2 ManchesterWatchWorks logos. The winner of that will be put up against the 62MAS. All other votes will be one against one - original vs alternate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

I signed up. Really excited about this. Let's make this happen. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the poll...from the responses, in the thread, so far...I think the "diamond" logo + original render hands (at whatever length) + NE15 would probably pass easily enough. Just my feeling...

Pretty happy that Doug reiterated, "no faux vintage lume".

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> Ummm...the "quick logo poll" is exactly what we're doing. For the nth time (see what I did there), there will be a preliminary vote between the 2 ManchesterWatchWorks logos. The winner of that will be put up against the 62MAS. All other votes will be one against one - original vs alternate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you and VWG need to collaborate more closely on press releases because he emphatically told us otherwise despite what intentions were previously expressed multiple times.

Love your work.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Every time I read it, Doug and Valuewatchguy are describing the exact same process.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> The idea is that there are many potential buyers who signed on based on the initial render and details. So there shouldn't be any changes to that unless the overwhelming majority of buyers wants it changed, otherwise we risk alienating the base.
> 
> I'm not sure how anyone produces micros for a business. Every potential buyer seems to have a limiting factor, a must have, a non negotiable, a wish list, an opinion, an opinion of an opinion, personal experience with X, demand, or timetable. There simply is no easy way to make everyone happy. Doug didnt have to offer choices. He's a nicer guy than most and wants to try to keep as many people happy as possible.
> 
> ...


while I sympathise with the general thrusts of frustration with design by forum this does nothing to assuage the poll rigging concern.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> That is exactly what we are doing. I feared i didnt explain that well enough this morning. My apologies for the confusion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


my apologies. I missed this post.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Roughly how much with the nh35?? The figure of $100 less has been bandied about quite a lot but that would put it around $200. At that rate you could sell 1000 of them so you could have ceramic bezels. The mind boggles. Maybe it should be thrown over to a Kickstarter after the polling. Excellent track record of production already.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Captain Koos said:


> Roughly how much with the nh35?? The figure of $100 less has been bandied about quite a lot but that would put it around $200. At that rate you could sell 1000 of them so you could have ceramic bezels. The mind boggles. Maybe it should be thrown over to a Kickstarter after the polling. Excellent track record of production already.


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=34323754

More reading, less remarking, and definitely less criticism, please.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Captain Koos said:


> Roughly how much with the nh35?? The figure of $100 less has been bandied about quite a lot but that would put it around $200. At that rate you could sell 1000 of them so you could have ceramic bezels. The mind boggles. Maybe it should be thrown over to a Kickstarter after the polling. Excellent track record of production already.


Hell yes. If the nh35 resulted in a price of $200 I'd definitely favour that option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

NH35 model is $250. NE15 version is $350. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokai2007 (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone asked if the 62mas is printed or rised, but I couldn't find the answer mentioned anywhere. Can someone remind me again?


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

I searched all Dougs posts for pricing and only the $300 initial guesstimate found.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Man posts pile up quickly on this. Me suspects more WUS with 250 burning a hole in their pocket than 350.


----------



## Visman (Aug 25, 2016)

I just flicked back to page one. That's exactly what the watch should look like. it's why we're all here writing posts. It's beautiful and I want one.Please don't get swayed away from the original concept.
you got it right the first time. just my 10p worth.


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

Info submitted on Google. Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Captain Koos said:


> I searched all Dougs posts for pricing and only the $300 initial guesstimate found.





valuewatchguy said:


> *Specs: *[/FONT][/FONT]*
> *
> *Diameter:*
> 40mm
> ...


See post #1 for current info.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Captain Koos said:


> while I sympathise with the general thrusts of frustration with design by forum this does nothing to assuage the poll rigging concern.


This might not be the right project for you if poll rigging is a legitimate concern.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

I think we're all on the same page now. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

It's all in the details...


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

taike said:


> Seiko 62MAS Homage, Limited Edition by Manchester Watch Works......hopefully! - Page 27
> 
> More reading, less remarking, and definitely less criticism, please.


This. Very much this


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

_BC_ said:


> This. Very much this


Exactly. This project is what - less than a week old? - and already there are complaints about pretty much everything. This is being organised by a guy in his own time for free. He doesn't have to do it, but he does. Poll rigging accusations is a low point and if I was VWG I probably would have canned the whole thing at that point. To his credit, he hasn't. It's just a watch FFS!

The great thing is that you don't have to take part I you don't want to. That'll show the poll riggers.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

I have already apologized to VWG. Give it a rest.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it time to vote yet? ;-)


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Horoticus said:


> Is it time to vote yet? ;-)


I'm anxious too


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Subliminal message to keep everyone focused -- ;-) I'm not rigging

RD


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> Subliminal message to keep everyone focused -- ;-) I'm not rigging
> 
> RD


I'm torn between options A and B, but slightly leaning towards A


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Subliminal message to keep everyone focused -- ;-) I'm not rigging
> 
> RD


Yep, or this too. ;-)








Edit : Oops, just realised there is no lume on the second hand.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep render error. There will be seconds hand lume on the finished piece 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Yep render error. There will be seconds hand lume on the finished piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Phew ... thanks.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks again VWG and Doug. You guys are going way out of your way on this.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^Yes. Thank you VWG and Doug!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Check POst #2 for an updated list of people registered for the survey



valuewatchguy said:


> UPDATED @ 10/12 09:30 CST
> 
> 
> Including Doug and I, we are now at 145 participants in the survey. I am going to temporarily stop collecting names to prep for the surveys.
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

UPDATE!!!!!

New Miyota 9015 option see below for details. 



valuewatchguy said:


> *
> 
> Questions, comments, etc - please fire away in thread*.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yep, or this too. ;-)
> View attachment 9619810
> 
> 
> Edit : Oops, just realised there is no lume on the second hand.


Now that this is being corrected, and just to throw a little more excitement into a thread which is clearly lacking sufficient enthusiasm(ha, ha,...!) , how about a colored lume pip? Pink? Red? Green? Blue? Orange? I don't think I'd go with BGW9, as it would just look mismatched with the C3 in daylight. But a color might be cool. Just something a _little_ different from the original.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

My experience with miyota 9015 has been good but think sticking back to a seiko movement will be more appropriate for this project.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BigBluefish said:


> Now that this is being corrected, and just to throw a little more excitement into a thread which is clearly lacking sufficient enthusiasm(ha, ha,...!) , how about a colored lume pip? Pink? Red? Green? Blue? Orange? I don't think I'd go with BGW9, as it would just look mismatched with the C3 in daylight. But a color might be cool. Just something a _little_ different from the original.


At this point the changes are fixed, pending some unforseen issue with the prototype.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

This is going to make captain kooz's head explode, lmao...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I forgot to mention that the use of the Miyota 9015 could make the whole watch about 1mm thinner. Until a prototype is built I don't have an exact figure to quote.


----------



## xuan87 (May 6, 2016)

I think it's weird having a Citizen/Miyota movement in a Seiko homage watch, but well I kinda understand why, the 9015 is a really really popular movement.

Anyway I fully understand why you'll ask for the 70% majority vote in order to change the handsets and the logo from the original.

However, for the movement, I would like to respectfully suggest that you abolish the 70% majority vote and just go with the more popular vote, reasons being:

1) Unlike the handsets and logo, this is not really a design choice and won't change how the watch looks like on the outside

2) Again unlike the handsets and logo, this affects the price of the watch and might needlessly turn away buyers who would otherwise have enjoyed the homage. Afterall, $100 can be a huge chunk of change to some people while merely a drop in the ocean for others.

Lastly, I'm still on the fence of which movement to choose (not the 9015 though) so I'm not attempting to rig the poll or trying to secure an advantage for either camp.


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

I didn't see my name so I just filled out the google doc.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

itranslator said:


> My experience with miyota 9015 has been good but think sticking back to a seiko movement will be more appropriate for this project.


^ This right here. But of course that's why we get to vote.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Generally, I prefer thinner watches. If Miyota 9015 can shave off 1 - 1.5 mm, I think it will be sexier, imho.

But $370 is a hard pill for most here to swallow, I think.

Anyway, voting ahead without seeing how the prototype would look like with 9015, does seem like not giving it any chance at all in the first place, I assumed.

I think I'll be fine with using NH35 if the thickness are kept below 13 mm.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I like thinner, I don't like the free spinning rotor. 
..... Now that I've had time to get used to it the 62mas is growing on me as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Crazy taht the 9015 brings it to a higher pricepoint than the 6r15/NE15.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Test survey complete. Thanks ValueWatchGuy for the chuckle


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Ukal said:


> Test survey complete. Thanks ValueWatchGuy for the chuckle


+1


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

xuan87 said:


> I think it's weird having a Citizen/Miyota movement in a Seiko homage watch, but well I kinda understand why, the 9015 is a really really popular movement.
> 
> Anyway I fully understand why you'll ask for the 70% majority vote in order to change the handsets and the logo from the original.
> 
> ...


The 9015 is a superior movement to the 6r15, and being thinner is an excellent reason to use it, among other better qualities.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

The 9015 use to be a lot lower cost than the NE15. Then Citizen decided to increase its price into Swiss territory. Hence, the higher price for the 9015 version.

However, I don't think it's superior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> The 9015 is a superior movement to the 6r15, and being thinner is an excellent reason to use it, among other better qualities.





Djk949 said:


> The 9015 use to be a lot lower cost than the NE15. Then Citizen decided to increase its price into Swiss territory. Hence, the higher price for the 9015 version.
> 
> However, I don't think it's superior.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^This is what I had believed to be the case. Citizen/Miyota realized the bargain pricing they were giving on the 9015 and are now charging accordingly, which begs the question if its an artifical price hike or cost to manufacture has increased? Gone are the days of replacing 9015s instead of servicing them.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> The 9015 use to be a lot lower cost than the NE15. Then Citizen decided to increase its price into Swiss territory. Hence, the higher price for the 9015 version.
> 
> However, I don't think it's superior.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 9015 is certainly noisier.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm having a slight problem with the Google forms tool. Only about half the test surveys went out because Google says I exceeded my daily email quota. I may have to find another tool to use or pay for a month of service at one of the professional survey sites like Survey Monkey.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm having a slight problem with the Google forms tool. Only about half the test surveys went out because Google says I exceeded my daily email quota. I may have to find another tool to use or pay for a month of service at one of the professional survey sites like Survey Monkey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Does the clock "reset" at 12:01am? Send half out just before, and then the other half after.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Why all the wasted breath/posts on the Miyota. Two original choices were given so live with it.

Edit: I'll shut up and stand corrected.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry for yet another question Doug and valuewatchguy (.......but thankfully not on hands, movements, etc), what are the rough timescales for the watch being delivered? 

Also, I'm. Presuming like other preorders we'll pay the full amount up front?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm sleeping then, but i think it is a 24 hour limit. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Why all the wasted breath/posts on the Miyota. Two original choices were given so live with it.


Somebody didn't get the meno:



valuewatchguy said:


> UPDATE!!!!!
> 
> New Miyota 9015 option see below for details.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm sleeping then, but i think it is a 24 hour limit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well...Everyone will just have to wait a bit, then. We'll all survive.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Somebody didn't get the meno:


Open mouth insert foot......


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

I just received and completed the survey


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm having a slight problem with the Google forms tool. Only about half the test surveys went out because Google says I exceeded my daily email quota. I may have to find another tool to use or pay for a month of service at one of the professional survey sites like Survey Monkey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


VWG I've just PM'd you a possible alternative to Google Forms for this.

Cheers


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Personally I'd rather go for the NE15 and not the 9015.

To keep the watch as 'Seiko' as possible.

If Seiko actually made this watch, they wouldn't be dropping a Miyota under the hood!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

GMT Aviator said:


> Personally I'd rather go for the NE15 and not the 9015.
> 
> To keep the watch as 'Seiko' as possible.
> 
> If Seiko actually made this watch, they wouldn't be dropping a Miyota under the hood!


Cannot agree more!! I was going to post the same thing. A Seiko Homage should come with a seiko heart =)


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Whilst I think about it, once the design is finalised, has there been any thought about making an even more limited run in say, titanium?


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

NEthing from Seiko no on the 9015.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm having a slight problem with the Google forms tool. Only about half the test surveys went out because Google says I exceeded my daily email quota. I may have to find another tool to use or pay for a month of service at one of the professional survey sites like Survey Monkey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That would be a Gmail issue. Any reason to not share the survey link here, rather than by email?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Why, yes, I like Doc Vail better than Dr Christine Quinn, Medicine Woman. One is a fictional character from a craptastic 90s show and the other makes high quality affordable watches although his medical skills may be questionable and his bedside manner abrupt.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Random comment that maybe I missed somewhere else in the thread... but I have a Deep Blue Nato (SKX homage) and a no-name 6105 homage, and both of them have trouble accepting Seiko fat bars. In part this appears to be due to the lug hole size, but also the position of the hole in relation to the case not allowing enough room for the straps that are designed to take a fat bar. I assume this case wouldn't be drilled for fat bars, but then that means any of the good straps from Uncle Seiko or WJean's excellent vintage strap reproductions won't fit. Any discussion on this?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Tanjecterly said:


> Why, yes, I like Doc Vail better than Dr Christine Quinn, Medicine Woman. One is a fictional character from a craptastic 90s show and the other makes high quality affordable watches although his medical skills may be questionable and his bedside manner abrupt.


Dr Quinn is better looking!


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

It would have made a lot more sense to poll the 9015 after giving the 35 its crack at the 15. Miyota instead of the 15 would be appropriate for those with the deeper pockets to scrap over, the value seekers having been overturned already, or otherwise.

Head scratched but still intact, thankyou for your concern.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Duplicate.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dpage said:


> Dr Quinn is better looking!


From before she was a physician


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Personally, I liked Sarah Chalke in Scrubs or Olivia Wilde in House. Perhaps I'm showing my age.....



dpage said:


> Dr Quinn is better looking!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I think I found a temporary work around on the surveys. ALL 149 Respondents should have received their test survey. I may need to find a better solution for the final surveys.

If not look in your junk mail. The mail will come from 1 of 2 emails

*62MASHomage *at *g mail *dot com

OR

*62MASHomagebyMWW *at *g mail *dot com

The current scoring of the test survey is as follows.

Jordon over Jackson

Shakira over Shaq

Doc Vail over Dr. Quinn


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I voted for her!

I also vote for dropping out of the project if the watch gets the Miyota movement.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dpeete said:


> Random comment that maybe I missed somewhere else in the thread... but I have a Deep Blue Nato (SKX homage) and a no-name 6105 homage, and both of them have trouble accepting Seiko fat bars. In part this appears to be due to the lug hole size, but also the position of the hole in relation to the case not allowing enough room for the straps that are designed to take a fat bar. I assume this case wouldn't be drilled for fat bars, but then that means any of the good straps from Uncle Seiko or WJean's excellent vintage strap reproductions won't fit. Any discussion on this?


Regular springbars have 0.8mm ends. Seiko fat bars have 1.1mm ends. You can get fat bars with 0.8mm ends on ebay. Strapcode bracelets come with fat bars with 0.8mm ends. I use uncleseiko waffle and tire track on my 6105 shark homage with regular springbars. No problem.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

What's wrong with the Miyota?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Shakira > Shaq anyday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> What's wrong with the Miyota?


It ain't seiko, nuff said


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Ah, gotcha.



taike said:


> It ain't seiko, nuff said


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> What's wrong with the Miyota?


Absolutely nothing, it's a fine movement, but I'd still vote for a NE15 even if it were a lesser movement for more cost, and that's simply because I will have more inner Khama knowing it ticks to a Seiko beat, like it did in 1965.

It's a heritage thing for me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I could do that. But I want only the 149 people who have expressed interest in this project to have a say in the voting. I would hate for some "tire kickers" to drop by and unduly influence the voting. Also I am not sure if I can control people voting more than once that way either. I am looking at some of the more professional survey applications out there like "survey monkey" as well. 

This is a bit of a learning curve for me on this, so please bear with me.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

ValueWatchGuy, you are the MAN. No worries about the learning curve re surveys.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Test survey received and completed. It worked fine on my iPhone (iOS 10) if you run into any platform issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Is the survey the one about which famous person you like better?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

taike said:


> From before she was a physician


That's what I'm talking about! She is still good looking.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

I got my test survey. I got my money. Let's GO!


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Test survey completed. 

However, I resent that my vote doesn't matter. It matters, gosh darn it! It matters very much to me that Shakira is the favourite 'Sh' performer!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

for what it's worth Dr. Quinn is making a comeback against Doc Vail.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> for what it's worth Dr. Quinn is making a comeback against Doc Vail.
> 
> View attachment 9624066


I need to vote again, like you do in real life!


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Test survey done. Shakira is and will always be hot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

ValueWatchGuy, the survey is great! Thanks! Are we doing exit polls? LOL!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Who the heck muddied the waters with the 9015 suggestion? 50 pages in and someone throws that wrench in the works. Holy mackeral!

Titanium , oh man! Who said that. This watch is too light & small for titanium. And then throw out the bezel diversion on top of it. C'mon people!

See at the bottom where it says NE15???? This is the watch. Let's get this done!

RD


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Who the heck muddied the waters with the 9015 suggestion? 50 pages in and someone throws that wrench in the works. Holy mackeral!
> 
> RD


That would be VWG.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

It was a valid attempt at making my head explode. No hard feelings. VWG for President.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

studiompd said:


> That would be VWG.


Really? That's too funny. He's my true brethren. "VWG" -- Ha ha -- Sorry buddy. LOL Quit while we are ahead. No MM hands, no additional movement considerations. You had it done way back ;-)

Ha ha -- Too funny -- Cheers mate

RD


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Not VWG's fault. I put it out there as my factory has a surplus of 9015's and offered them to me. 

But I agree this should have a Seiko heart whether the NE or the NH, which is why I chose that in the first place (as you can see on the bottom of the dial). 

However, since this is a democracy and there is sway by the voting folk (and there is no vote rigging), I put it out there 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks, Djk949 for putting out the higher beat 9015 as an option. But like your first instinct, I agree that this piece should have a Seiko movement in it. My 2 cents.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

taike said:


> Regular springbars have 0.8mm ends. Seiko fat bars have 1.1mm ends. You can get fat bars with 0.8mm ends on ebay. Strapcode bracelets come with fat bars with 0.8mm ends. I use uncleseiko waffle and tire track on my 6105 shark homage with regular springbars. No problem.


I couldn't get the Uncle Seiko tire strap on the shark using the included bars. What are the "regular springbars" in your case?

And the point I didn't make very well is should the lugs on the 62mas be drill for .8 or 1.1mm spring bars?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

They're gonna be drilled for regular springbars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

1:1? Close enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fogbound said:


> 1:1? Close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahaha!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Regular Seiko drilled lugs have been 1.1mm since when? I think it would be best to make the most of the format with the larger size since you get a more robust collarless fat springbar from Seiko.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

fogbound said:


> 1:1? Close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrist overhang looks a little extreme. It wears very large! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dpeete said:


> I couldn't get the Uncle Seiko tire strap on the shark using the included bars. What are the "regular springbars" in your case?
> 
> And the point I didn't make very well is should the lugs on the 62mas be drill for .8 or 1.1mm spring bars?


That's actually an interesting question, let's see what Doug says.

edit: uggh, shoulda read through, he answered above^


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

fogbound said:


> 1:1? Close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lume shot, please?


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

tritto said:


> Wrist overhang looks a little extreme. It wears very large!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually it has very little overhang, it's just the camera angle that gives it that impression. Wrist shots are so hard to get right. Overall, I'm quite pleased with how well it wears! BTW, I have a 6.5" wrist in case some of you are wrist challenged. It is slightly heavy but just slightly. The NE15 has been very accurate and I really dig the 62mas on the dial. My apologies for not taking any lume shots but take my word for it, its beacon like. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

studiompd said:


> Lume shot, please?


Oh man, I seems to have left my LED Cree flashlight at work. I'll see what I can do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

fogbound said:


> Oh man, I seems to have left my LED Cree flashlight at work. I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now you don't need ot pull your phone out to check the time


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dpeete said:


> I couldn't get the Uncle Seiko tire strap on the shark using the included bars. What are the "regular springbars" in your case?
> ...


Any ones with 0.8mm ends, including the ones that originally came with the watch.

If you insist on fat bars, most of the aftermarket double-flanged ones on ebay have 0.8mm ends, including the ones from timepiecerepublic


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

studiompd said:


> Lume shot, please?


Here you go fellas, the Lume Shot!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

tritto said:


> Wrist overhang looks a little extreme. It wears very large!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...but somehow, still VERY flat!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

matthew P said:


> I like thinner, I don't like the free spinning rotor.
> ..... Now that I've had time to get used to it the 62mas is growing on me as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And me too...it's not unlike some of Seiko's other typographic dial logo 'flourishes' from the same period...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Have been following this thread with great interest, all the way ......

Big congrats to Doug and VWG.

This really looks to be a great project, and I know the final product is going to be spectacular ..... and yes, I know that I will no doubt be regretting not getting aboard later ....... :-( :-( :-(

Unfortunately, right now I have just too many (?) pre-orders outstanding o|

Also, this beauty reminds me too much, even down to the exact size 40 x 47, of my beautiful Prescista PRS 82 !!!

























Whatever movement ( Seiko hopefully) and dial logo/font you guys decide on in the end, I can tell it will be a fantastic little piece ! b-)

Will keep following this very closely !!!

Regards,


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

If the 6R15 is good enough for this bad boy, then the NE15 is good enough for us.

The positional variation on this watch is negligible when I drop it on the timegrapher, and it runs at +1 / day on the wrist.

.....and that's straight out the box with no regulating.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

valuewatchguy
I can tell ya true, Doug at Manchester is no less enthusiastic about the 62MAS than I.
It screams "Tool Watch" loud and clear to me.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

arogle1stus said:


> valuewatchguy
> I can tell ya true, Doug at Manchester is no less enthusiastic about the 62MAS than I.
> It screams "Tool Watch" loud and clear to me.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Thank you........i think?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I think only a SEIKO movement fits these SEIKO homage. 

A Citizen movement in a SEIKO homage, no....

I am for the Seiko 6R15 movement.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*******ROUND 1 Voting is now Active******

We would really appreciate it if you would take this poll!

→ https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/D1G8nK

The questionnaire will ask you for a WUS Username. You must fill in a WUS Username (ID) for the vote to be valid. 
This is just to prevent voting more than once and for the "tire kickers" from influencing the vote when they are not serious about the watch itself.

Round 1 (Simple majority wins)

Movement: Miyota 9015 ($370) -VS- Seiko NH35 ($250)

Logo: MWW text Logo -VS- MWW diamond Logo
















*


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Poll is done from me !


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Poll Complete!


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

VWG...How long will round 1 voting last???

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Done. When is poll ending?


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Done. Seiko movement FTW


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll let it go till

18:00 CST Friday, October 14, 2016 (6PM in Texas on Friday)

Hopefully that gives everyone plenty of time to get in on the voting.

I will start Round 2 on Monday (Oct 19) and likely let that poll run a little longer maybe till Thursday (Oct 22) afternoon. So by next week all the choosing should be done and Doug can start taking pre-orders shortly thereafter and get this thing into production.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ist round poll taken.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

My first time to ever participate in something like this and looking forward to the end result. Round 1 voting done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Poll done!

Hey, I like the 9015. Heck, I even like the 8015. But for ChrisSeiko, it's a 62MAS homage, for the love of God, use the NE15!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Woohooo! Done...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Not VWG's fault. I put it out there as my factory has a surplus of 9015's and offered them to me.
> 
> But I agree this should have a Seiko heart whether the NE or the NH, which is why I chose that in the first place (as you can see on the bottom of the dial).
> 
> ...


Just curious, how many surplus of 9015 does your factory have now? Enough for 150 pieces of 62mas?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Done.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Survey done! 

Are our votes secret? I know that they are sacred. 

I prefer diamonds over words because I am getting married in a few months time and I'll be darned if my wife-to-be is the only one wearing a diamond on OUR (not just her) big day... 

Movement-wise, the only movement that should go into this watch is a NE15 (or above). 

A lowbeat movement just like its muse would be the dream though...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Survey completed.

Since I sees a higher chance for Seiko movement to be majority, I voted NH35.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Poll done. |>
I chose A. 53mm B. Chinese Quartz. 
I think we all already agree on the rolls gold 2 tone so need to add that to vote. 
Cant wait to see how these turn out. Thank again VWG and Doug :-!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

germy_wermy said:


> Survey done!
> 
> Are our votes secret? I know that they are sacred.
> 
> ...


You're welcome to tell anyone what your own vote is but i can't reveal them. I will publish at the end of the day an update on the status including the number of votes recieved.

Right now 25 votes in and both the NH35 and the Diamond are winning over 80% of the vote.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Almost forgot: Would like to add adamantium to the list of possible alloys. And a tritium lit bezel. Thank you and good night.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Almost forgot: Would like to add adamantium to the list of possible alloys. And a tritium lit bezel. Thank you and good night.


On it!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Survey done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Voted, and thanks again for the poll.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

voted. where can we see the real time poll result?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Voted......


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

And if one doesn't care for either of the options in this vote? Do we abstain?

RD


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BUMP just to keep this info front and center to keep everyone from searching for it



valuewatchguy said:


> *******ROUND 1 Voting is now Active******
> 
> We would really appreciate it if you would take this poll!
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ninja123 said:


> voted. where can we see the real time poll result?


I'm not sure if this updates real time but here is a link to current results. Again if it looks like we have some weird results I will have to go back and check for duplicate voting or non-members voting. 
https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/D1G8nK/d6vL


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> And if one doesn't care for either of the options in this vote? Do we abstain?
> 
> RD


It's helpful but not necessary for you to vote if these choices don't matter to you. Either way I'll close the voting at 1800 CST on Friday and the results are what they are.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow, that is a surprising result on the movement! I voted Miyota in this round. Surely it can't just be me and two others that did that?!


----------



## Roach66 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for bumping the link to the poll. Made it far easier for me.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Guh. Not a fan of the diamond. Much prefer text. What happened to the 62MAS text?!

To me, the diamond looks like eyes or someone peering over a fence and not in a good way. It also has been memorably described as "a face w/stoner eyes and a flat grin."


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's not just an M and a W but the mountains of Vermont and their reflection in a lake. Can't you see that?? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Vote done.

That's one slick survey website you went with in the end VWG


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Guh. Not a fan of the diamond. Much prefer text. What happened to the 62MAS text?!
> 
> To me, the diamond looks like eyes or someone peering over a fence and not in a good way. It also has been memorably described as "a face w/stoner eyes and a flat grin."


Don't worry all is not lost. The winner of this round goes up against the 62mas font.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm not sure if this updates real time but here is a link to current results. Again if it looks like we have some weird results I will have to go back and check for duplicate voting or non-members voting.
> https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/D1G8nK/d6vL


This does update in real time!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the link. Vwg. !!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ukal said:


> Vote done.
> 
> That's one slick survey website you went with in the end VWG


I'm glad it worked. I tried a few others but either the communication aspect or feature sets were too limited or they cost too much $. This one was a good compromise. I now know way too much about the survey options available on the web.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Looks like the vote is going the right way!


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Ukal said:


> Don't worry all is not lost. The winner of this round goes up against the 62mas font.


I actually quite like the double diamond logo and was wondering if it should be left in place where it is on the render with a smaller '62MAS' as a third line with Text In the bottom half of the dial?

I think Doug is going out of his way here making a creation that will unlikely carry his company logo except on the case back where it won't be readily seen, and we should be gracious for his selflessness in offering that.

I applaud you Doug for that selfless act, and I believe the final creation will speak for itself and trust it will bring you much positive exposure in the long run.

Regards....


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm not sure if this updates real time but here is a link to current results. Again if it looks like we have some weird results I will have to go back and check for duplicate voting or non-members voting.
> https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/D1G8nK/d6vL


Good looking result so far.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> It's not just an M and a W but the mountains of Vermont and their reflection in a lake. Can't you see that?? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought everyone knew this. Everyone meaning those that have actually gone to your site and looked around


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I thought the survey was going to be emailed to only those on the list? Having a link in a thread gives anybody the chance to vote.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

After thinking about it, I think I was a little too harsh. I apologize for that. I shouldn't have overlooked Doug's willingness to work with VWG. And us. It can't be easy to design by committee.

My suggestion is a compromise. The 62MAS in large text while MWW or the logo be placed smaller text below. An example for me would be the Smiths Everest. With that one it's large text Smith and in black text in black background is Everest.

Something along those lines.

And yes, I lack diplomacy. I'm far too prone to speak my mind first withou considering the context or even polite bounds. My apologies again.



GMT Aviator said:


> I actually quite like the double diamond logo and was wondering if it should be left in place where it is on the render with a smaller '62MAS' as a third line with Text In the bottom half of the dial?
> 
> I think Doug is going out of his way here making a creation that will unlikely carry his company logo except on the case back where it won't be readily seen, and we should be gracious for his selflessness in offering that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

No worries all. I really do not mind if my logo does not win the shootout. I'm happy to be a part of this project and we will all know where it came from anyway. That's good enough for me 
Besides, I've wanted this homage for a long time now too!


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

GMT Aviator said:


> I think Doug is going out of his way here making a creation that will unlikely carry his company logo except on the case back where it won't be readily seen, and we should be gracious for his selflessness in offering that.


Completely agreed, and it shouldn't be overlooked here. I am very much for the 62mas on the dial but also I very much recognise the fact this is coming to life due to the generosity of both Doug and VWG


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Tanjecterly said:


> Guh. Not a fan of the diamond. Much prefer text. What happened to the 62MAS text?!
> 
> To me, the diamond looks like eyes or someone peering over a fence and not in a good way. It also has been memorably described as "a face w/stoner eyes and a flat grin."


Both designs other than my preferred 62MAS look like cattle brands for big ranchers 

Rd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> I thought the survey was going to be emailed to only those on the list? Having a link in a thread gives anybody the chance to vote.


The permutations of what I would have to deal with using Google forms was too much. The 24 hour limit seem to be arbitrary and in my case was not 24 hours or even 36. I even tried the option of signing up for a paid Google work account BUT just because I paid today doesn't mean they would lift the quotas on my limitation for possibly a couple of months.

But on the linked form I have asked for user IDs for a reason. I have the list of 149 people that had provided that information to me previously and if I have to I'll compare the two lists.

It isnt ideal but given my personal limitations and general desire of the group to get this show on the road, this was my best available solution. The quick glance i have done of the poll so far tells me it is only previously vetted participants that are voting. Any duplicate votes or no name votes will be removed.....at the end.....i dont have the time to do it real time.

Sorry for the change of plans. I might send the round 2 survey through my personal email that doesn't have these quota limitations ......not sure yet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> The permutations of what I would have to deal with using Google forms was too much. The 24 hour limit seem to be arbitrary and in my case was not 24 hours or even 36. I even tried the option of signing up for a paid Google work account BUT just because I paid today doesn't mean they would lift the quotas on my limitation for possibly a couple of months.
> 
> But on the linked form I have asked for user IDs for a reason. I have the list of 149 people that had provided that information to me previously and if I have to I'll compare the two lists.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, and don't blame you for doing so. I'm sure this has been a lot of work as it is.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I like the diamonds logo. I like the text logo, too; but the font seems just a bit too large. I'll get one either way..."so, yeah." (As my 12 year old ends his sentences. What is up with that? Is that the opposite of the emphatic "Full Stop!"?)

Anyway, when do we get to vote on the gray sunburst v. the meteoritic iron dial? And what about the Humboldt Squid-leather strap option?


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Tanjecterly said:


> To me, the diamond looks like eyes or someone peering over a fence and not in a good way. It also has been memorably described as "a face w/stoner eyes and a flat grin."


Really? I don't see a face nor eyes nor flat grin at all in the logo. But then again, I have trouble seeing Virgin Mary burnt onto a toast as well. Perhaps I lack the imagination but I really like the "diamond" logo. I think it's quite smart and works on multiple levels. I saw M and W of the company name. And I can see mountains and the reflection on the lake after the explanation. I think it's an excellent logo.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

RNHC said:


> Really? I don't see a face nor eyes nor flat grin at all in the logo. But then again, I have trouble seeing Virgin Mary burnt onto a toast as well. Perhaps I lack the imagination but I really like the "diamond" logo. I think it's quite smart and works on multiple levels. I saw M and W of the company name. And I can see mountains and the reflection on the lake after the explanation. I think it's an excellent logo.


Agreed...a much better graphic, than a string of text...IMHO.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> UPDATE!!!
> *
> My target for sending surveys out is still Friday, with a test email going to everyone on Thursday to make sure that you receive messages from me. If I can get it out faster I will. On a positive note we have nearly 140 parties parties registered for the survey now! I will update Post #2 ASAP. *
> 
> ...


Sorry to respond this way Valuewatchguy but I've noticed I seem to be on the list 3 times instead of 1 ... Not sure what or if I've done this and it may not matter just now but I'm interested in just 1.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Artonthewrist said:


> Sorry to respond this way Valuewatchguy but I've noticed I seem to be on the list 3 times instead of 1 ... Not sure what or if I've done this and it may not matter just now but I'm interested in just 1.


In my last update of Post #2 i caught that and took you down to 1 listing. Sorry about that

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is an update on the voting so far

[url]https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/D1G8nK/d6vL









The mountain/lake reflection logo and the Seiko NH35 are still dominating the voting. 
[/URL]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is an update on the voting so far
> 
> [url]https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/D1G8nK/d6vL
> 
> ...


This doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Is there something to vote on??? I've not seen an email ?

Dan


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> *******ROUND 1 Voting is now Active******
> 
> We would really appreciate it if you would take this poll!
> 
> ...


Bump. Sorry about the confusion. The email option did not work out well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Artonthewrist said:


> Is there something to vote on??? I've not seen an email ?
> 
> Dan


Sorry dan. The email option did not work out. The link to the poll is listed in the post above.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Put my vote in....


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been thinking about this for awhile now. If the 62MAS dial does win, I think Doug should get more recognition than the caseback and those of us in this thread. Perhaps he should replace the "Japan" to the left of the six with MMW or Manchester. It'll be a subtle change that I don't think would be a deal breaker for anyone and it'll still show up in those sweet macro shots.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> You're welcome to tell anyone what your own vote is but i can't reveal them. I will publish at the end of the day an update on the status including the number of votes recieved.
> 
> Right now 25 votes in and both the NH35 and the Diamond are winning over 80% of the vote.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


coincidentally the only combo that spins my wheels. And I fluked a sale yesterday so might have to join the party after all. Still thinking... How long before I have to commit?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Newton13 said:


> I've been thinking about this for awhile now. If the 62MAS dial does win, I think Doug should get more recognition than the caseback and those of us in this thread. Perhaps he should replace the "Japan" to the left of the six with MMW or Manchester. It'll be a subtle change that I don't think would be a deal breaker for anyone and it'll still show up in those sweet macro shots.


 I honestly don't think he will go for it but let's use this as an opportunity to emphasize that Doug is definitely one of the good guys. He's willing to produce this watch without overtly emphasizing his branding and while he will never admit it, i know he is definitely not taking the fee that he could on this watch especially considering specs and the limited edition nature of it. the next time you or a friend are looking for a watch check out Doug's offerings first.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I honestly don't think he will go for it but let's use this as an opportunity to emphasize that Doug is definitely one of the good guys. He's willing to produce this watch without overtly emphasizing his branding and while he will never admit it, i know he is definitely not taking the fee that he could on this watch especially considering specs and the limited edition nature of it. the next time you or a friend are looking for a watch check out Doug's offerings first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well said!


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

HIPdeluxe said:


> And me too...it's not unlike some of Seiko's other typographic dial logo 'flourishes' from the same period...
> 
> View attachment 9625226
> View attachment 9625234


Well that did it for me - 62MAS on the dial gets my vote 🤓


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

Voted - Seiko for the movement and logo for the dial. 
I still really like 62MAS for the dial. With the MWW logo by itself it doesn't quite look right. 
Maybe the logo a bit smaller below the top text? 
Above the bottom text like the Prospex logo? 
On the crown?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

maxiang said:


> Voted - Seiko for the movement and logo for the dial.
> I still really like 62MAS for the dial. With the MWW logo by itself it doesn't quite look right.
> Maybe the logo a bit smaller below the top text?
> Above the bottom text like the Prospex logo?
> On the crown?


Its on the crown

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MiniW (Mar 24, 2010)

I like the Diamond logo a lot! And think a signed crown with it would be sweet as well. To me it looks a bit like the fish logo on older IWC watches (used to signify water resistance.
















(taken from MMW website)


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Its on the crown
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yay! 
I'm definitely locked in with my choices then. 
62MAS - NE15 - OG style handset - 🤓


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

How about having the diamond logo, with 62MAS in smaller font immediately below (replacing "Automatic" which I think is a little superfluous)? Best of both worlds!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> *62MAS HOMAGE UPDATE
> **
> Let me apologize in advance and say that I am running short on time today for this update. But there is some big news in this update to pay attention to.
> 
> ...


Regarding point 6, sorry but for me is a NO...I much prefer the original handset, especially for what concern the seconds hand!


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

piumach said:


> Regarding point 6, sorry but for me is a NO...I much prefer the original handset, especially for what concern the seconds hand!


Same here.... Also prefer original handset, and would be disappointed if MWW went with alternate handset


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Bane01 said:


> Same here.... Also prefer original handset, and would be disappointed if MWW went with alternate handset


...and that's why there is a vote for it.


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

jupiter6 said:


> ...and that's why there is a vote for it.


And also many many posts after that which explain the progress, changes, and planned voting. Maybe read the full thread before jumping the gun


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

***REMINDER that the ROUND 1 Survey is open for another 8 hours!!******Polls will close today at 1800 CST (6PM in Texas)***

I'm sure that the change from an email survey to a web link survey threw some people off but i have 96 responses so far out of our original 149. The scoring thus far is so heavily skewed in one direction that I don't believe an additional 50 votes will affect the final decision. If anyone thinks I should keep the Round 1 survey open longer, please let me know.

Here is a link to the survey
https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/D1G8nK

Here is a link to see live results from Round 1 voting
https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/D1G8nK/d6vL









from what I can tell we have received 4 votes from "newly interested" members who were not on the original list. So maintaing the integrity of the poll seems to be in order. Thank you all again for your interest in this project. We are almost there!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> ***REMINDER that the ROUND 1 Survey is open for another 8 hours!!******Polls will close today at 1800 CST (6PM in Texas)***I'm sure that the change from an email survey to a web link survey threw some people off but i have 96 responses so far out of our original 149. The scoring thus far is so heavily skewed in one direction that I don't believe an additional 50 votes will affect the final decision. If anyone thinks I should keep the Round 1 survey open longer, please let me know. Here is a link to see live results from Round 1 votinghttps://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/D1G8nK/d6vL
> View attachment 9638010
> from what I can tell we have received 4 votes from "newly interested" members who were not on the original list. So maintaing the integrity of the poll seems to be in order. Thank you all again for your interest in this project. We are almost there!


When will round 2 take place?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dpage said:


> When will round 2 take place?


As soon as i can get the survey together. My plan is to publish it Monday if possible.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm in for sure. I need to free up some room in my salary cap by selling a watch first. I just found out I can't use the Sales Corner because of the 100 post rule (I had sold watches on it in the past) so I'll have to check out other avenues.

Mark


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

jupiter6 said:


> ...and that's why there is a vote for it.


Ok where is the vote for the hands set? Already voted for the mvt and logo...

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

piumach said:


> Ok where is the vote for the hands set? Already voted for the mvt and logo...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


Patience grasshopper, valuewatchguy already said a few posts back, if you would just read the thread, that the next one will be likely Monday. Give the guy a chance he's doing all this unselfishly


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

piumach said:


> Ok where is the vote for the hands set? Already voted for the mvt and logo...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


GOOD NEWS!!!! The project mgr of this endeavor has decided to provide a complete Kit-Watch. It's the latest offering from any micro! This is big folks!!! Nothing like this has ever been offered. Watch will come with 3 different stainless steel cases from 38mm to 45mm. An array of Seiko-esque hand sets both modern & vintage. 3 complete movements to include Seiko, Miyota, & ETA. 4 different crystals. Domed sapphire, boxed double dome sapphire, flat sapphire & domed acrylic. Not only will you get this wide array of costly parts for one low price, but the manufacturer will provide 12 dials with all your favorite text and graphics in a wide range of colors, and finishes from MOP to Sunburst! Bezel inserts!!!! Don't walk away now. Not only do you receive the dials, the movements, the handsets, and crystal set. If you stop voting right now and get your check books out, we will also throw in not 1, not 2, not 3, but one dozen bezel inserts! That's right folks. One dozen!!!! Sapphire, aluminum, ceramic, 60 click, 20 click, red, blue, yellow, and green. And theres more folks!!!! Case backs, yes that's right folks, case backs, featuring 2 sheets of appliqués with all your favorite custom logos and sea life. Can you believe this deal!!!

Act this minute and you will receive something very special. For the first 100 orders, you will receive three additional watch cases. This is unbelievable at this price point. Not only will you receive everything listed above but act now and you will receive one Grade 5 all Titanium case of your size choice, along with a DLC and Mokume Gane. Yes folks that's right -- One exclusive Mokume Gane with a special MWW / VWG engraved heart shaped rotor. Can you believe all this!!!!

Kit comes with complete instruction manual and easy to use 42 piece tool kit. All parts are carefully crafted to snap together with ease. You can even throw the tool kit and instructions to one side the minute you rip open the box.

Did we mention the price? The price my friends; if you act this minute! $199.99. Yes folks! That's it $199.99, in 4 equal payments. We will post the link in 24hrs -- Keep coming back to this page-- and click in the grey box. If you don't see it, just keep asking. It will show up.....

Order now! Operators are standing by in Guangdong China anxiously awaiting your call. Orders will ship the minute they can figure out what you are saying.

RD :-!:-!:-!


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Wow, I'm in!!! Just sent the first payment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

I called Guangdong China but all lines are busy. I guess I'm gonna miss out on this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!! The project mgr of this endeavor has decided to provide a complete Kit-Watch. It's the latest offering from any micro! This is big folks!!! Nothing like this has ever been offered. Watch will come with 3 different stainless steel cases from 38mm to 45mm. An array of Seiko-esque hand sets both modern & vintage. 3 complete movements to include Seiko, Miyota, & ETA. 4 different crystals. Domed sapphire, boxed double dome sapphire, flat sapphire & domed acrylic. Not only will you get this wide array of costly parts for one low price, but the manufacturer will provide 12 dials with all your favorite text and graphics in a wide range of colors, and finishes from MOP to Sunburst! Bezel inserts!!!! Don't walk away now. Not only do you receive the dials, the movements, the handsets, and crystal set. If you stop voting right now and get your check books out, we will also throw in not 1, not 2, not 3, but one dozen bezel inserts! That's right folks. One dozen!!!! Sapphire, aluminum, ceramic, 60 click, 20 click, red, blue, yellow, and green. And theres more folks!!!! Case backs, yes that's right folks, case backs, featuring 2 sheets of appliqués with all your favorite custom logos and sea life. Can you believe this deal!!!
> 
> Act this minute and you will receive something very special. For the first 100 orders, you will receive three additional watch cases. This is unbelievable at this price point. Not only will you receive everything listed above but act now and you will receive one Grade 5 all Titanium case of your size choice, along with a DLC and Mokume Gane. Yes folks that's right -- One exclusive Mokume Gane with a special MWW / VWG engraved heart shaped rotor. Can you believe all this!!!!
> 
> ...


Is there going to be a vote on the kits? Do we get a free meteorite dial? Are there limited edition key rings included? I'd also like a mug with the logo on, hell make it a dozen with all different logos........


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

_BC_ said:


> Patience grasshopper, valuewatchguy already said a few posts back, if you would just read the thread, that the next one will be likely Monday. Give the guy a chance he's doing all this unselfishly


Ehi boy... I Just asked since someone else pointed out that...
Just to be clear:

1. I much appreciate the efforts of the opener, since it is a very remarkable project

2. I just add my 2 cents about a proposal about the handset that has been proposed

3. It's a very highly partecipated post and it'so full of messages that it's always possible to work and read all messages...

Finish.

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Is there going to be a vote on the kits? Do we get a free meteorite dial? Are there limited edition key rings included? I'd also like a mug with the logo on, hell make it a dozen with all different logos........


The mugs are limited edition, first 50 only and have a special dual hole feature, but I refuse to buy anything with meteorite dials unless its a fluffy one


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

1 Hour left for Round 1 Voting

The results haven't changed much from earlier today.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ROUND 1 Polling is now CLOSED. 

Please see the final results below.









I expect Round 2 surveys to be released Monday morning on this thread. This will be the final voting on this project and will establish the design criteria that MWW moves forward into production with. The final matchup will be

Movement: 
NE15 ($350) vs NH35 ($250)

Handset: 
Traditional 62MAS handset vs Seiko MM300 Handset

Logo: 
62MAS logo vs MWW Diamond logo

As previously mentioned the 1st choice in each matchup listed above is the base option and will only be changed if Option B (second) receives more than 70% of the vote.

Have a good weekend folks!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the efforts and work VWG! Pretty amazing endeavor, in record time! Congrats!

RD


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> ROUND 1 Polling is now CLOSED.
> 
> Please see the final results below.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your efforts! Looking forward to Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!! The project mgr of this endeavor has decided to provide a complete Kit-Watch. It's the latest offering from any micro! This is big folks!!! Nothing like this has ever been offered. Watch will come with 3 different stainless steel cases from 38mm to 45mm. An array of Seiko-esque hand sets both modern & vintage. 3 complete movements to include Seiko, Miyota, & ETA. 4 different crystals. Domed sapphire, boxed double dome sapphire, flat sapphire & domed acrylic. Not only will you get this wide array of costly parts for one low price, but the manufacturer will provide 12 dials with all your favorite text and graphics in a wide range of colors, and finishes from MOP to Sunburst! Bezel inserts!!!! Don't walk away now. Not only do you receive the dials, the movements, the handsets, and crystal set. If you stop voting right now and get your check books out, we will also throw in not 1, not 2, not 3, but one dozen bezel inserts! That's right folks. One dozen!!!! Sapphire, aluminum, ceramic, 60 click, 20 click, red, blue, yellow, and green. And theres more folks!!!! Case backs, yes that's right folks, case backs, featuring 2 sheets of appliqués with all your favorite custom logos and sea life. Can you believe this deal!!!
> 
> Act this minute and you will receive something very special. For the first 100 orders, you will receive three additional watch cases. This is unbelievable at this price point. Not only will you receive everything listed above but act now and you will receive one Grade 5 all Titanium case of your size choice, along with a DLC and Mokume Gane. Yes folks that's right -- One exclusive Mokume Gane with a special MWW / VWG engraved heart shaped rotor. Can you believe all this!!!!
> 
> ...


GEEZ...I'm gonna jump on this...looks like ALL I need to start my own "MIC-RO BRAND"...and bypass Kickstarter!!! :-d


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome job on Round 1, thanks for your efforts VWG.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!! The project mgr of this endeavor has decided to provide a complete Kit-Watch. It's the latest offering from any micro! This is big folks!!! Nothing like this has ever been offered. Watch will come with 3 different stainless steel cases from 38mm to 45mm. An array of Seiko-esque hand sets both modern & vintage. 3 complete movements to include Seiko, Miyota, & ETA. 4 different crystals. Domed sapphire, boxed double dome sapphire, flat sapphire & domed acrylic. Not only will you get this wide array of costly parts for one low price, but the manufacturer will provide 12 dials with all your favorite text and graphics in a wide range of colors, and finishes from MOP to Sunburst! Bezel inserts!!!! Don't walk away now. Not only do you receive the dials, the movements, the handsets, and crystal set. If you stop voting right now and get your check books out, we will also throw in not 1, not 2, not 3, but one dozen bezel inserts! That's right folks. One dozen!!!! Sapphire, aluminum, ceramic, 60 click, 20 click, red, blue, yellow, and green. And theres more folks!!!! Case backs, yes that's right folks, case backs, featuring 2 sheets of appliqués with all your favorite custom logos and sea life. Can you believe this deal!!!
> 
> Act this minute and you will receive something very special. For the first 100 orders, you will receive three additional watch cases. This is unbelievable at this price point. Not only will you receive everything listed above but act now and you will receive one Grade 5 all Titanium case of your size choice, along with a DLC and Mokume Gane. Yes folks that's right -- One exclusive Mokume Gane with a special MWW / VWG engraved heart shaped rotor. Can you believe all this!!!!
> 
> ...


Wow, you're really a talented joker. Look at the length of your message and the content in it. Quite funny, imho. :-d


----------



## husonfirst (Nov 20, 2011)

The poll was open for only one day? Doesn't seem like a long time. I missed it and I'm sure others have as well.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

husonfirst said:


> The poll was open for only one day? Does't seem like a long time. I missed it and I'm sure others have as well.


Second poll opens on Monday, mark your gcal!


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

poxyhen said:


> Awesome job on Round 1, thanks for your efforts VWG.


Cosign. It's great to see decisions being made in a timely way.
Do you think production will commence before the end of the year?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I call shenanigans ....... I voted for Shaq.

Rigged


----------



## xuan87 (May 6, 2016)

I love how fast this is coming along!


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

poxyhen said:


> Awesome job on Round 1, thanks for your efforts VWG.


Yes, thanks VWG. I'm thrilled someone took the baton with this project and started running with it, and clearly there's been plenty of footwork before this thread even started to have any renderings done already.
I've mentioned this project to a few friends who I know have signed up after the names list officially closed and they're on board as well, despite missing out on the first round vote, they're happy with how it's all beeen handled before coming aboard.
Looking forward to the final poll, and seeing this bad boy come to life in due course.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

*

View attachment 9628546


*

At first I thought I'd prefer the 62MAS logo, but the Diamonds Logo is really growing on me. I think it gives the dial a classier, cleaner and less busy look.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

jupiter6 said:


> Cosign. It's great to see decisions being made in a timely way.
> Do you think production will commence before the end of the year?


At this rate - Production will definitely commence before the end of 2016 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> At this rate - Production will definitely commence before the end of 2016
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the way a project should be run:

1. Clear goals with narrow options
2. Clearly defined votes for the few options with cost impact
3. Tight timelines for responses.

Thanks to all,

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

MONVMENTVM said:


> *
> 
> View attachment 9628546
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree. Everyone who buys this knows what this watch pays tribute too.. so no need pointing that out by writing the name of the watch on the dial

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## xuan87 (May 6, 2016)

Bane01 said:


> Yes, I agree. Everyone who buys this knows what this watch pays tribute too.. so no need pointing that out by writing the name of the watch on the dial
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Well it will be written on the back anyway.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

xuan87 said:


> Well it will be written on the back anyway.


Which is where "62mas" belongs!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

I missed the previous poll  Should spend less time working and more time reading through WUS


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^priorities! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

maxiang said:


> Well that did it for me - 62MAS on the dial gets my vote 邏


I am in and to repeat what maxiang just said, 62MAS gets my vote hands-down. MWW will be recognized in eternity avoiding the self promotion of being on the dial and in fact, have more fans for disclosing his name in the caseback. His fans, including me, know he is one of the best microwatchmakers bar none. Knowing he did not need his label/logo on the dial, will make this more of a collectible item for decades to come. Kudos to VWG who started the thread and idea. Once I figure how to vote, I will. I am in for my first watch under 44mm


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Clever micro brand, quality design, well supervised production, but not watchmakers.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Captain Koos said:


> Clever micro brand, quality design, well supervised production, but not watchmakers.


It's interesting that for someone with so many (unhelpful) things to say, your name is absent from the list of people willing to commit.
Put your money where your mouth is, please.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Less than $400? Wow, count me in!


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

jupiter6 said:


> It's interesting that for someone with so many (unhelpful) things to say, your name is absent from the list of people willing to commit.
> Put your money where your mouth is, please.


my money is just fine spent where I feel the need thankyou. If that means putting rice in the bowls of Doug's contract elves I am fine with it. Just keeping it real.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

jupiter6 said:


> It's interesting that for someone with so many (unhelpful) things to say, your name is absent from the list of people willing to commit.
> Put your money where your mouth is, please.


my money is just fine spent where I feel the need thankyou. If that means putting rice in the bowls of Doug's contract elves I am fine with it. Just keeping it real.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> I am in and to repeat what maxiang just said, 62MAS gets my vote hands-down. MWW will be recognized in eternity avoiding the self promotion of being on the dial and in fact, have more fans for disclosing his name in the caseback. His fans, including me, know he is one of the best microwatchmakers bare none. Knowing he did not need his label/logo on the dial, will make this more of a collectible item for decades to come. .../QUOTE]I would have been happy with "Automatic" or the MWW logo, but to me the "62MAS" just doesn't look good. That has nothing to do with it being what the original was called, it's just that I don't like the way THIS ONE looks. And, it doesn't have anything pro/con to Doug's involvement.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Some people need to get out more.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

And your contribution is what?

I was interested from the getgo. It has waxed and waned. Something else came up. The price jumped up and the movement choice became looking more directly towards the expensive one. I sold something else but can't commit to a moving target without deeper pockets.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

And your contribution is what?

I was interested from the getgo. It has waxed and waned. Something else came up. The price jumped up and the movement choice became looking more directly towards the expensive one. I sold something else but can't commit to a moving target without deeper pockets.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

More than you my friend. You'll find my name on the list and my money ready to go.
Sorry for the digression everyone, I'll stop now. Back to the topic.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Captain Koos said:


> Clever micro brand, quality design, well supervised production, but not watchmakers.


What you give with one hand you take away with the other...........

.......what was the point of this comment? Has Doug ever said he's a watchmaker?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> What you give with one hand you take away with the other...........
> 
> .......what was the point of this comment? Has Doug ever said he's a watchmaker?


+1


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> What you give with one hand you take away with the other...........
> 
> .......what was the point of this comment? Has Doug ever said he's a watchmaker?


did I say Doug made that claim? Don't be lazy, read the post before mine.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Captain Koos said:


> did I say Doug made that claim? Don't be lazy, read the post before mine.


Fair enough, but it helps if you quote the post you're responding to, otherwise it looks like you're making a random negative comment.........


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

fearlessleader said:


> Imbiton said:
> 
> 
> > I am in and to repeat what maxiang just said, 62MAS gets my vote hands-down. MWW will be recognized in eternity avoiding the self promotion of being on the dial and in fact, have more fans for disclosing his name in the caseback. His fans, including me, know he is one of the best microwatchmakers bare none. Knowing he did not need his label/logo on the dial, will make this more of a collectible item for decades to come. .../QUOTE]I would have been happy with "Automatic" or the MWW logo, but to me the "62MAS" just doesn't look good. That has nothing to do with it being what the original was called, it's just that I don't like the way THIS ONE looks. And, it doesn't have anything pro/con to Doug's involvement.
> ...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I stand corrected - MWW is one of the best micro-watch creators or one who turns a mental idea of a specific watch to fruition, reality, into the marketplace resulting in satisfied customers, whether the journey involved outsoucing and sourcing parts from a myriad of suppliers.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

good enough for me either way. It's not such a big deal either way, although good idea to the thread organizers to vet this out via vote


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow things can turn nasty in a hurry. 

I have not signed on yet, the wallet is recovering from the Ikonik 2 and NTH flurry. 

I've had a 62mas on my want list for a long time. I was a little skeptical of the cobbled together ones on the bay and wasn't prepared to pay for a nice vintage piece. This is ideal. I realize my .02 doesn't mean much until I'm in but the logo version of the dial looks really good. 

When will preorders start? I want to jump on board hopefully I can free up some funds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> *Wow things can turn nasty in a hurry.*
> 
> I have not signed on yet, the wallet is recovering from the Ikonik 2 and NTH flurry.
> 
> ...


Yep. There's always one at every party. :roll:

Anyway, after the final vote is tallied, I'll open pre-orders via my site. Hopefully, this will happen later this week or early next 

Btw - Unlike my other models, I am only going to make enough for those who pre-order.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Will it be full payment at the onstart?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

itranslator said:


> Will it be full payment at the onstart?


Yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The poll is already closed? Have I been late for the party? The only poll I have seen was the one of the medicine woman.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> The poll is already closed? Have I been late for the party? The only poll I have seen was the one of the medicine woman.


You have missed the first poll which was to do a prevote on some options to narrow down but don't worry the two original options won by a big margin your vote would be like throwing a deck chair of the titanic. Vote was 85% in favour of NH35A versus 9015 and the 2 types of MWW logos, the diamond logo won versus text. In the next poll ready on Monday it will be NH35A versus NH15 and diamond logo versus 62mas wording

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Djk949 said:


> Yep. :roll:
> 
> Anyway, after the final vote is tallied, I'll open pre-orders via my site. Hopefully, this will happen later this week or early next
> 
> Btw - Unlike my other models, I am only going to make enough for those who pre-order.


*This statement is absolutely key and should spell it out for all those that say they are missing the progress of this project. It's a fast mover!!! Pay attention daily, coz in a very short time, it's done! Very unlike the projects participated in over the past. 
*
RD


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

What's the timeline for delivery after we decide on everything? Apologies if it's too early in the process to get such info.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^It's too early. But the NE15 is made to order and the NH35 is in stock so the latter would result in a shorter timeline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

This is obviously a complication, but if the NH35 and the NE15 are the same dimensions and layout (ie, they're interchangeable), consideration could be given to allowing people to specify their choice of movement at the preorder stage. Since the watches are essentially being built to order, you'd be able to build exactly the number required of each. Excuse my ignorance if they're not interchangeable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)

tritto said:


> This is obviously a complication, but if the NH35 and the NE15 are the same dimensions and layout (ie, they're interchangeable), consideration could be given to allowing people to specify their choice of movement at the preorder stage. Since the watches are essentially being built to order, you'd be able to build exactly the number required of each. Excuse my ignorance if they're not interchangeable.


I agree, though NH35 fans should be given an extra $100 customisation charge.


----------



## rokai2007 (Apr 9, 2013)

Before the poll go out, do we know if the 62MAS text is printed or rised the same style as Seiko logo?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

rokai2007 said:


> Before the poll go out, do we know if the 62MAS text is printed or rised the same style as Seiko logo?


Irrelevant, as it's the losing choice.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^ What's with the last few off-the-wall comments. Kids say the darnedest things 

RD


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

taike said:


> Irrelevant, as it's the losing choice.


We'll see tomorrow when we actually vote on it.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

How is this not iconik4


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> Wow things can turn nasty in a hurry.
> 
> I have not signed on yet, the wallet is recovering from the Ikonik 2 and NTH flurry.
> 
> ...












I feel you and that damn Azores

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MikeCfromLI said:


> How is this not iconik4
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Exactly


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^ What's with the last few off-the-wall comments. Kids say the darnedest things
> 
> RD


I was just thinking the same thing...noobs.

I forget some guys haven't been around long enough to see the projects that tried to be everything to everyone.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Mathy said:


> You have missed the first poll which was to do a prevote on some options to narrow down but don't worry the two original options won by a big margin your vote would be like throwing a deck chair of the titanic. Vote was 85% in favour of NH35A versus 9015 and the 2 types of MWW logos, the diamond logo won versus text. In the next poll ready on Monday it will be NH35A versus NH15 and diamond logo versus 62mas wording
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Can we keep these polls open for more than one day please? When we had polls in the F10 board we kept them open for WEEKS.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Intent to keep the next poll open longer was well stated already.

Doug, if I am ''that guy'' please confirm and I can leave.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Intent to keep the next poll open longer was well stated already.

Doug, if I am ''that guy'' please confirm and I can leave.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Can't find the link to the second poll, can it be place on post #1 please?


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> Can't find the link to the second poll, can it be place on post #1 please?


Second poll hasn't happened yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

There will only be one movement choice for this watch. 

The 62mas is printed on the dial. 

If 151 folks preorder - I will make only 151. 

I never kicked anyone out of my parties before and I'm not gonna start now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> There will only be one movement choice for this watch.
> 
> The 62mas is printed on the dial.
> 
> ...


How long will the pre-order be open? I am committed to Hamtun and if the poll go with the NE15, I may not be able save enough for it.


----------



## xuan87 (May 6, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> Can we keep these polls open for more than one day please? When we had polls in the F10 board we kept them open for WEEKS.


I prefer to keep it quick. The longer it goes on, the higher the chances that more and more people will lose interest and drop out.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

The preorder will remain open for at least 2 weeks -maybe longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Djk949 said:


> I never kicked anyone out of my parties before and I'm not gonna start now


Ha. Can't say I'd blame ya, Doug.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> There will only be one movement choice for this watch.
> 
> The 62mas is printed on the dial.
> 
> ...


One question, if a few guys of the 151 wanted to order more, are you going to limit to just 1 watch per person?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> One question, if a few guys of the 151 wanted to order more, are you going to limit to just 1 watch per person?


Nope 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> The 62mas is printed on the dial.


Only IF 62mas wins the poll. I, for one, hope it doesn't. Other homage watches don't print the name of their inspiration on their dials -- seems too obvious. I'm hoping B wins, and I wouldn't mind if MWW gave it its own name.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

_*****ROUND 2 Voting is NOW OPEN*****
*****POLLS CLOSE 10/21 @ 15:00 CST (3PM in Texas)*****_

Please use this link to Vote

https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/Kut9giPlease use this link to keep up to date with the current voting results
https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/Kut9gi/utPO

1. Please let me apologize to all the people who missed the first survey (and may possibly miss this survey) due to the fact that I originally had indicated that I would be sending the surveys out via email. Hence the reason that I collected emails in the first place. Unfortunately I didn't anticipate the restrictions that Google would put on my account to prevent that from working as anticipated. Apparently they think I am a spammer because of the high volume of emails going and coming. I have tried to find a work-around but I'm not confident in it's reliability so I have stuck with the web form survey as with Round 1. I'm sorry for the confusion.

2. I anticipate that the Round 2 voting will be much closer than round 1. IF the voting is very close to pushing Option B choice over the 70% threshhold I will go back to the "interested" list that I previously published and will pull out the votes of anyone that was not on that list. This will likely upset some people but it is the only way I know to make sure that those that have been on-board with this project from the beginning are able to have their opinion heard.

3. I have a funeral to attend on 10/20 and from around 1800 on 10/19 to 1300 on 10/21 I will be unable to do much updating on the forum regarding the Round 2 voting. I have provided a live link above that you can use to keep up with the results. If one or two of you can "BUMP" this post during that time I would appreciate it.

4. Good luck! I hope the voting goes the direction that you want it to and that you are all able to ultimately participate in this really cool project that MWW is bringing to life for us!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Round 2!

Movement: 
Seiko NE15 ($350) -vs- Seiko NH35 ($250)

Logo: 
62MAS logo -vs- MWW "diamond" logo















Handset:
62MAS traditional handset -vs- MM300 handset


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

digivandig said:


> Only IF 62mas wins the poll. I, for one, hope it doesn't. Other homage watches don't print the name of their inspiration on their dials -- seems too obvious. I'm hoping B wins, and I wouldn't mind if MWW gave it its own name.


I'm with you 50/50...definitely don't want to spell out the homage...but...KISS, no excess logo/lettering.

"Diamonds"
'automatic'
"homage depth/movement lettering"

period.

My 2c.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Voted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Where's the link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Done! Love the quick pace and excited for this project. :-!

Giddy. Up.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

fogbound said:


> Where's the link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tapatalk isn't showing the link so I opened this thread on my browser.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Acurry said:


> Tapatalk isn't showing the link so I opened this thread on my browser.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Voted. Thanks again VWG for going wayy above (letting us know your personal scheduling, etc) and beyond on this. I actually feel shy that you are going out of your way so much on this. And thanks Doug for running so far with this for us. 
When I saw the renders for the hands this time I almost swayed towards the mm300 hands however the originals still won me over. Sorry VWG as I know how you prefer those. Again thanks for putting up with all of us. If it was me I likely would have just said "this is what I want and how I want it, now pay Doug" lol.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> The preorder will remain open for at least 2 weeks -maybe longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doug,

A couple of questions that came in about the watch that I'm hoping you can shed some light on.

1. Will the hour marker frames have some depth to them like the original with the olden day vibe?

2. Are the metal parts and hands frame and date window frame polished or brushed?

Thanks,

VWG


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I may have made a mistake and clicked nh35, can I check what I voted for if I closed the browser? Sorry...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fogbound said:


> Where's the link?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See this post #716

Seiko 62MAS Homage, Limited Edition by Manchester Watch Works......hopefully! - Page 72

Good luck!


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Inq said:


> I may have made a mistake and clicked nh35, can I check what I voted for if I closed the browser? Sorry...


I just checked and the form has you recorded as voting for the NE15. Is that incorrect?


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

*We need to rally the NE15 troops!*...This is going to be a relatively limited edition watch at ~150 pieces, it deserves the "nicer" movement.

Come on people.... 

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> I just checked and the form has you recorded as voting for the NE15. Is that incorrect?


That's ok, thought I checked the 35.


----------



## peoplem (Feb 6, 2010)

NH35, 62MAS logo/handset


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

buldogge said:


> *We need to rally the NE15 troops!*...This is going to be a relatively limited edition watch at ~150 pieces, it deserves the "nicer" movement.
> 
> Come on people....
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


Hello there

Please educate me on the ne15 movement. What advantage does it have over the nh35? As far as I know they both have same beat rate, hacking second. Thanks


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

buldogge said:


> *We need to rally the NE15 troops!*...This is going to be a relatively limited edition watch at ~150 pieces, it deserves the "nicer" movement.
> 
> Come on people....
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


I agree the NE15 movement in this watch is special. Other than the SARB series, this is the least expensive watch made that would use that movement. The Tactico ANKO used the NE15 and wanted $650+ for that watch. The NH35 while a perfectly fine movement is not that special and is used in Seiko's down to $125.

This is a limited edition one time purchase and the NE15 should be in this watch. Heck it's already on the dial!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Doug,
> 
> A couple of questions that came in about the watch that I'm hoping you can shed some light on.
> 
> ...


1. The hour indices are applied and raised but the lume will fill the markers.

2. Polished - as I believe they were in the original.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

ninja123 said:


> Please educate me on the ne15 movement. What advantage does it have over the nh35? As far as I know they both have same beat rate, hacking second. Thanks


The NE15 has a longer power reserve and better accuracy.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I made my point clear about why I feel the 6r15 is the better choice for this project and especially at this price point... I'll probably opt out if it ends up with a nh35, but I accept the will of the majority.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I agree the NE15 movement in this watch is special. Other than the SARB series, this is the least expensive watch made that would use that movement. The Tactico ANKO used the NE15 and wanted $650+ for that watch. The NH35 while a perfectly fine movement is not that special and is used in Seiko's down to $125.
> 
> This is a limited edition one time purchase and the NE15 should be in this watch. Heck it's already on the dial!


100%, exactly.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

NH35, diamonds and original handset has just got my vote.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Voted- diamond logo, NE15 and original handset. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

buldogge said:


> *We need to rally the NE15 troops!*...This is going to be a relatively limited edition watch at ~150 pieces, it deserves the "nicer" movement.
> 
> Come on people....
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


I couldn't agree more. I know $100 extra can seem a lot, but it's worth the coin to make this the best it can be.
Sometimes, cutting corners is a false economy. This is a one off. Let's make it really special.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Voted:

Diamond Logo, NE15, original handset.

After looking at the renders long and hard, the diamond logo, I feel, suits the watch better, and with 62MAS on the case back, all is not lost.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Ive come around to preferring this project as it was originally conceived.

The 62Mas branding works for me because its clearly a Homage and not a MWW design.
I like the fact that the MWW will be included on the crown and case back but Im not a fan of watch companies reBranding an almost exact copy and then calling it their own.

62Mas serves the purpose of filling the brand space without it looking like MWW just copied a seiko watch with lazy design..... MWW quality without it looking like a MWW rip off - Win in my book.

I also like the idea of buying a watch that the OP/Manufacturer commissioned to personally wear, rather than a watch that they designed cheaply to sell a lot of units.

While I like the diamonds on the crown, they jump out at me too much when compared to the Seiko original and they "busy up" the dial too much IMO.

Well done guys, lots of interest for this one. I hope it comes to fruition.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^ I second the 62MAS branding. Very sporty! A great conversation starter and historical Seiko slang. And it looks happy, if there's any such thing. The logos are IMHO are quite boring, and actually detract from the significance of the project. No offense Doug on your logos. It suits YOUR watches fine. 

Keep studying those renders folks and think hard. Oh, NE15 too, most definitely.

I actually think the 1st render could have and should have been the done deal. Confidence gentleman!

and lastly, were the silver bits on the dial really "polished" on the original? I think I favor brushed. The hands and markers certainly weren't designed to catch / reflect light as in modern more dressy designs. 

Keep the markers thick & deep like the old days too please -- Some modern applied markers are too flat IMHO

Thanks
RD


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

GMT Aviator said:


> Voted:
> 
> Diamond Logo, NE15, original handset.
> 
> After looking at the renders long and hard, the diamond logo, I feel, suits the watch better, and with 62MAS on the case back, all is not lost.


same here 



matthew P said:


> Ive come around to preferring this project as it was originally conceived.
> 
> The 62Mas branding works for me because its clearly a Homage and not a MWW design.
> I like the fact that the MWW will be included on the crown and case back but Im not a fan of watch companies reBranding an almost exact copy and then calling it their own.
> ...


I fully agree with this logic and before seeing the alternative renders I had planned to vote on the 62MAS logo, but now I do find the diamonds logo more pleasing aesthetically speaking.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Inq said:


> ... I'll probably opt out if it ends up with a nh35, but I accept the will of the majority.


Not sure I get that. Isn't that like saying I'm relinquishing citizenship if my party doesn't win the election?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> _*****ROUND 2 Voting is NOW OPEN*****
> *****POLLS CLOSE 10/21 @ 15:00 CST (3PM in Texas)*****_
> 
> Please use this link to Vote
> ...


Bump.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Early check in the polls. I'm not surprised by the logo or handset vote but the movement choice has really been a shock.

I also wanted to clarify one point. I am getting a few people contacting me asking how to get in on this project. I think that is based on the "interested list" I had created in Post #2. That list was simply to determine if this project could actually have commercial viability for MWW.Doug always indicated that he needed at bewteen 100 and 150 to make this work. If we only had 57 people interested then we wouldn't be doing these polls today. Thankfully all of you responded with great enthusiasm!

I did use that list as a litmus test to determine how the voting would be evaluated. BUT even if your name is not on the list or even if you haven't voted in a single poll......*when Doug opens up the pre-orders on his website, ANYONE will be able to buy this watch*. It is not a closed list to the people that are on the "interested list". So after this poll #2 is over, tell your friends. If you participate in other Watch related forums, please link to this thread over there as well, I would love for this to be a huge success for MWW and our WIS community in terms of taking a project from conception to production in record time!

*The real number is that in the end MWW needs 140 paid committments to make this work at the prices he has quoted so far. Hopefully the majority of you all will stay on with this project no matter how the project voting turns out.

*


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Looks like original was polished markers and hands...


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

taike said:


> Not sure I get that. Isn't that like saying I'm relinquishing citizenship if my party doesn't win the election?


A bit far fetched, the comparison.... What I meant to say was I'll accept the choice and move on, no bad feelings here.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

It looks like the NE15 is starting to make up a little lost ground. Either movement works for me, same with the dials. The handset would be a deal breaker for me, but my vote on that one looks like it's firmly with the majority.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

NE15, 62mas and traditional handset

The project is looking great... thank you all.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting 2 out of 3.....Hm.


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

Guys, could you post link for voting which I could see on Tapatalk. I will be for three days only on cell phone. Thanks


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Beauty shouldn't just be skin deep...come on NE15!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

sashator said:


> Guys, could you post link for voting which I could see on Tapatalk. I will be for three days only on cell phone. Thanks


Tapatalk friendly links

Poll https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/Kut9gi

Results https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/Kut9gi/utPO


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

Voted! NH35, Diamond logo, traditional handset

Can't express how excited I am for this watch!


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

taike said:


> Tapatalk friendly links
> 
> Poll https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/Kut9gi
> 
> Results https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/Kut9gi/utPO


Thanks!!!

Voted for NE15 movement, 62MAS logo and original handset.


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> There will only be one movement choice for this watch.
> 
> The 62mas is printed on the dial.
> 
> ...


Wait, stupid question incoming: 
62MAS would be printed and not applied? 
Diamond logo would be applied?


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

maxiang said:


> Wait, stupid question incoming:
> 62MAS would be printed and not applied?
> Diamond logo would be applied?


Looks like it. Part of why the diamond logo just looks so much classier .


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes. 62MAS is printed and triangle logo is applied. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

What about that question of whether the two movements are interchangeable or not?


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

It's a shame there weren't any hands halfway between vintage authentic and eminently more readable new. In the middle of the night it's much better to have a shorter hour hand than one nearly identical to the hour hand.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Voted!

Just a question: are there any pictures of the strap?


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Captain Koos said:


> What about that question of whether the two movements are interchangeable or not?


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_fid=13788&share_type=t&share_pid=34635802


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Captain Koos said:


> What about that question of whether the two movements are interchangeable or not?


The NH and NE are swappable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

My understanding is that the NH35 is a downgrade NE15 without the proprietary Spron510 hairspring that improves isochronism and behaves better in different positions, not to mention the higher power reserve.

http://www.sii.co.jp/en/me/spron/


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

I vote NE15 and MWW logo. Ambivalent on hands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> My understanding is that the NH35 is a downgrade NE15 without the proprietary Spron510 hairspring that improves isochronism and behaves better in different positions, not to mention the higher power reserve.
> 
> http://www.sii.co.jp/en/me/spron/


My two 6r15's strongly contradicts this statement. They both differ greatly depending on position, whereas the two 4r36's I have do not. Not worth the extra $100 to me.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I agree the NE15 movement in this watch is special. ... This is a limited edition one time purchase and the NE15 should be in this watch. Heck it's already on the dial!


First, that extra $100 for some / many of us is a deal breaker. That could easily be more than half of us. So even though it's got to be 70%, if it's the more expensive NH15, it could well mean not 151 watches, but only 80 and below MOQ. Then what will Doug do???

It's not on the dial, it's on one rendering.

Second, the original was a 17 jewel movement. So if you really want to be more true to the original you'd go NH35.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> First, that extra $100 for some / many of us is a deal breaker. That could easily be more than half of us. So even though it's got to be 70%, if it's the more expensive NH15, it could well mean not 151 watches, but only 80 and below MOQ. Then what will Doug do???
> 
> It's not on the dial, it's on one rendering.
> 
> Second, the original was a 17 jewel movement. So if you really want to be more true to the original you'd go NH35.


Great, i hope the voting goes the way you would like it to. Thanks for being part of this project.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

For the price, I'll buy two just to make the required number for the 6r15.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> .Doug always indicated that he needed at bewteen 100 and 150 to make this work.


I think that it's a definite possibility to be low if we use the $100 (40% more) movement. If so, then what?


> when Doug opens up the pre-orders on his website, ANYONE will be able to buy this watch. It is not a closed list to the people that are on the "interested list".


Say what! I thought all along this was a limited project only for those of us having shown interest, voted, etc. When did that change?


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

A wholesale movement mover gives prices about THREE DOLLARS apart, neither remotely close to $100 either.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> My two 6r15's strongly contradicts this statement. They both differ greatly depending on position, whereas the two 4r36's I have do not. Not worth the extra $100 to me.


Yup, I think so too. I only got one from SARB035. But it is enough turn me off and wary of future 6R15/NE15 related buys.

And from my research, isochronism seems to be worst than 4R3x, maybe due to different hair spring being used for the main feature of 50 hrs of power reserve.

Or maybe it is a matter of me being unlucky. But I might just give this NE15 a final try for this project, out of curiosity sake. If it turns out to be no better than my current conclusion, well .....

Anyway, voted for NH35 as it is economically sensible.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Voted. NE15, diamond logo, original hands. This is the best combination for me. 

As for my experience with the 6r15, they are worth every extra dollar here. Owned the shogun and the Blumo multiple times and they were always accurate well within specs and you won't appreciate the longer PR until you start rotating. 

This is a special piece and deserves a Seiko movement that is different from the other micros out there using the 35. 

Just my 2 cents (or USD 100).


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> First, that extra $100 for some / many of us is a deal breaker. That could easily be more than half of us. So even though it's got to be 70%, if it's the more expensive NH15, it could well mean not 151 watches, but only 80 and below MOQ. Then what will Doug do???
> 
> It's not on the dial, it's on one rendering.
> 
> Second, the original was a 17 jewel movement. So if you really want to be more true to the original you'd go NH35.


Also to point out:

The original spec clearly states NE15 movement with a price tag of $350.

A poll has and is now being conducted, which allows some wriggle room to tweak this, however, I would suggest, that the original defined spec as shown on Page 1 is what anyone should expect to be the final article and price, unless the majority vote for something else. We all wait the result of the poll with great interest.

This is not trying to be copy of the original watch, but a modern day re-interpretaion of the classic as it was in 1965, with modern enhancements and updates, and I would suggest that if Seiko had bothered to do the same, they'd have likely picked the 6R15 for this watch, but I realise that could be debated all day long. In this regard I see the jewel count as having no bearing. (No pun intended)!

I like to think of this watch in the same vein as the Oris Divers 65. Look what Oris did re-imagining their iconic divers watch from the sixties with that one. They hit the ball out the park and I believe it was voted one of the best watches from Baselworld 2015 when it was released.

I understand that $100 can be a deal breaker for some, but on the other hand, I never came into this with the expectation of getting away paying $250 for it, when the base line spec was always $350 and I think it would be wrong of anyone else to expect otherwise either for fear of disappointment if the poll doesn't go that way.

But I await the result and will stick with the project whatever the outcome.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I do wonder if the final tally of 55% voted for NH35 and 45% voted for NE15, does that means this homage project will be halt?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Captain Koos said:


> A wholesale movement mover gives prices about $20 apart, neither remotely close to $100 either.


You should check and see if they will give you the rest of the watch too.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Visman (Aug 25, 2016)

Quite frankly I'm stunned by the way the vote is going. I'd so hoped it would go as was originally envisaged . I guess that's democracy for you.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I do wonder if the final tally of 55% voted for NH35 and 45% voted for NE15, does that means this homage project will be halt?


You assume that means everyone that voted for the NH35 was making a demand instead of a preference. I don't believe that everyone who voted one way or the other would back out of the project based on the final results just because they didn't get their way on one aspect. Some people certainly will. But I don't think that's the majority.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> My two 6r15's strongly contradicts this statement. They both differ greatly depending on position, whereas the two 4r36's I have do not. Not worth the extra $100 to me.


I posted the specs of the two alloys and I think there is little to say about it, the chromium content in the 510 speaks for itself.

I just a 4R36 and in the first 14 hours it's dead on (I mean less than +3 sec/day), after that it loses time significantly (-25 per day).


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Visman said:


> Quite frankly I'm stunned by the way the vote is going. I'd so hoped it would go as was originally envisaged . I guess that's democracy for you.


Err...it is so far?!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> I think that it's a definite possibility to be low if we use the $100 (40% more) movement. If so, then what?
> 
> Say what! I thought all along this was a limited project only for those of us having shown interest, voted, etc. When did that change?


Not everyone who they didn't get their way on a particular aspect of the vote will back out. But yes you are correct for some people it will be a deal-breaker. I do not believe that is the majority.

Your second point I think it was a misunderstanding and probably due to my failure to explain properly which is why I posted that comment this morning. But we can't have a limited buying pool , 50% of the people backing out because of a vote choice , and expect that MOQ will be met. Something has to give. The early interested people are getting to vote on the items and that isnt being extended to everyone.

Ultimately if we don't meet the MOQ it will be up to Doug how it is handled.....since he takes the risk in that scenario. We may have just spent a few weeks daydreaming about a 62MAS homage. Hopefully not. Hopefully we can find concensus quickly.

The sad thing is that if the project was not up any vote and just listed at $350 with the NE15 and using the original render, we would have had the MOQ already.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I really do not anyone who wants this watch to not have a fair shot at getting one due to finances. So, if the NE wins out, I will come up with a 2 part payment scheme - in addition to the full payment method. 

The only way this project will be cancelled is if enough folks do not preorder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> I posted the specs of the two alloys and I think there is little to say about it, the chromium content in the 510 speaks for itself.
> 
> I just a 4R36 and in the first 14 hours it's dead on (I mean less than +3 sec/day), after that it loses time significantly (-25 per day).


That is my experience exactly.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Captain Koos said:


> A wholesale movement mover gives prices about THREE DOLLARS apart, neither remotely close to $100 either.


Star Times. Granted there is some profit needs making but Doug said he was paring it right down to as pro bono as possible. Nothing adds up. Either Star are giving bad info or there is $97 extra in it for Doug on a Fourty buck movement. Not a bad thing but a bit different.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> My two 6r15's strongly contradicts this statement. They both differ greatly depending on position, whereas the two 4r36's I have do not. Not worth the extra $100 to me.


Thats a shame because my experience is very different. I have two 4R36 and two 6R15's. I have had all four of them on a timegrapher 1900 I possess. The beat error and positional variation on the 6R15's is noticeably less than it is on both of my 4R36's and that difference is clearly evident when any of the four are on the wrist, where the accuracy of the 6R15's knocks the socks off the 4r36's.
Also, trying to correct for positional variation, rate and beat error on a 4r36 requires the patience of a Himalayan monk and often turns into an exercise in futility. With the 6R15 not so.
There's a good reason why the NE15 costs $100 more and its not just down to the power reserve.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Captain Koos said:


> Star Times. Granted there is some profit needs making but Doug said he was paring it right down to as pro bono as possible. Nothing adds up. Either Star are giving bad info or there is $97 extra in it for Doug on a Fourty buck movement. Not a bad thing but a bit different.


You're "that guy"


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Captain Koos said:


> A wholesale movement mover gives prices about THREE DOLLARS apart, neither remotely close to $100 either.


This is the last time I will respond to you. That is utter BS.

Startime supply lists the NE as 3 times the cost of the NH.

Now I will kick you out of this party.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Voted. I recognise that my preferences might not get up, but that won't put a dampener on my enthusiasm. Thank you VWG and Doug for putting this together and for dealing with each of us putting our 2 cents in with good humour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> This is the last time I will respond to you. That is utter BS.
> 
> Startime supply lists the NE as 3 times the cost of the NH.
> 
> ...


HORAH!!!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Doug has very generously allowed us to choose some aspects of the design. He could have very well designed the whole thing with no input. Show some respect or go make your own watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Well, I'm off to bed as I have to be up to fly to Cuba tomorrow. Where I'm heading has been flattened by Hurricane Matthew and there's no internet, so by the time I return the votes will be cast and what will be, will be.

I can't wait to get back and see the final result but in the mean time I shall dream about the mountains of Vermont, glistening beneath long slender arms which move peacefully to the whisper of a NE15. 

Maybe my dream will come true? Who knows?

Keep it clean folks.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

taike said:


> Tapatalk friendly links
> 
> Poll https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/Kut9gi
> 
> Results https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/Kut9gi/utPO


Voting links bump


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

I voted but to be honest unless the 2cnd handset was the choice(which it won't be) I am in for this watch!!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Captain Koos said:


> Star Times. Granted there is some profit needs making but Doug said he was paring it right down to as pro bono as possible. Nothing adds up. Either Star are giving bad info or there is $97 extra in it for Doug on a Fourty buck movement. Not a bad thing but a bit different.


----------



## MiniW (Mar 24, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> Yes. 62MAS is printed and triangle logo is applied.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for clarifying, all the more reason for the triangle logo folks, the applied logo (no matter exactly which one but TRIANGLE in this instance) would look much more finished on the dial and similar to the original! thanks again to Doug and VWG for moving along such a hot project!


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Very sorry Doug. I got sucked in by nH15. Not the same thing by a long way.

Good idea for the two part payments but I will leave you to it.


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

5imon L said:


> Is it too late to join?


Too late to vote but not too late to buy after voting

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

I look forward to every single post/comment made in this thread. It's entertaining AF. I have 6 watches in my rotation. When I decide to wear a watch I take it out and set it. I advance my watches by 3:00 min, why? It's just my way to manage my time daily. So to me I don't really care which movement is used, NH35/NE15, accuracy is not a deal breaker. $100 difference in price point can be a deal breaker to some people. Let's just let the polls decide which iteration will be produced. The watch will be the embodiment of this entertaining thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Captain Koos said:


> Very sorry Doug. I got sucked in by nH15. Not the same thing by a long way.
> 
> Good idea for the two part payments but I will leave you to it.


And again...it's ALL in the details...


----------



## toffee67 (Mar 18, 2016)

What a great project! The original 62mas (in good condition) is one of my grails.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

I voted for the NH35, but if it doesn't go through I'm still committed. It's not a big deal for me.


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Yes. 62MAS is printed and triangle logo is applied.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Doug - I guess I'll vote logo then. I was under the impression that 62MAS would be applied/raised/shiny like the OG Seiko.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> You assume that means everyone that voted for the NH35 was making a demand instead of a preference. I don't believe that everyone who voted one way or the other would back out of the project based on the final results just because they didn't get their way on one aspect. Some people certainly will. But I don't think that's the majority.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I thought it was required to have at least 70% votes. Maybe I'm a bit confused here. But I hate to see this project stop because of even tie of votes.

I wonder whether Doug can cater for two parties, assuming there is an firm order of minimun 100 pieces each. I think it is possible some might want to buy both too. Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I thought it was required to have at least 70% votes. Maybe I'm a bit confused here. But I hate to see this project stop because of even tie of votes.
> 
> I wonder whether Doug can cater for two parties, assuming there is an firm order of minimun 100 pieces each. I think it is possible some might want to buy both too. Anyway, just a thought.


Doug already mentioned he would work on some way to appease both groups as long as he was able to meet his MOQ numbers. His comment was a few posts back.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not seeing a tie here so far.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Doug already mentioned he would work on some way to appease both groups as long as he was able to meet his MOQ numbers. His comment was a few posts back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


My bad, did not get to read the details of the last few pages posts. Just skimmed through quickly, hoping to see the production of this project starts well.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Oops, double post.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Not seeing a tie here so far.


It might, at least another 1/3 of voters have yet to vote. Let's see how close when the voting end.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Strange, double post again.

I'll stop posting for now, till I understand what is wrong with my posting.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Only 95 people have voted? That's a surprise, especially when we need 100+ to get this off the ground.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> *Hopefully the majority of you all will stay on with this project no matter how the project voting turns out.
> *


*

I was part of that 40mm HMT project. I dropped out of it because a vocal minority were not happy with the outcome of the first vote and they got their way.

I just hope everybody can participate in this fair and square and that there aren't any sore losers.*


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

fogbound said:


> Only 95 people have voted? That's a surprise, especially when we need 100+ to get this off the ground.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Come on, just about 11 hours since the voting had started. Someone might be still sleeping in other parts of the world.

Give another 13 to 37 hours more. I'm sure another 30-50 voters will be pouring in by then. 

Edit : Didn't double post this time.  Also corrected from 27 to 37 hrs.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Come on, just about 11 hours since the voting had started. Someone might be still sleeping in other parts of the world.
> 
> Give another 13 to 27 hours more. I'm sure another 30-50 voters will be pouring in by then.
> 
> Edit : Didn't double post this time.


Well just submitted my vote..


----------



## Squall (Mar 12, 2014)

I would like to thank VWG and doug for bringing this project up and running in a short time and gathering us together to make it happen. I've followed this thread since the early stages and voted for the first and second poll. From the start I've known for the fact that they had the specs up and tentative price, I joined in knowing that I'll get wat was initially rendered and planned. However, over the course of few days, different opinions came up and options were made available to decide on which type of logo and hand sets and movements to choose. To be frank, they could've not bothered and proceed with the initial renderings and specs, but out of democracy, they made a poll and let those who initially participated to have a say in what their ideal 62mas homage would look like. Although I may have voted for the lesser priced movement and the MWW triangle logo, even if it ends up not what I had voted for, I would still be committed to the final results and order one regardless (and knowing it'll be the most awesome 62mas homage watch that we've participated in)
Thanks again VWG and doug for making this happen!


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I was part of that 40mm HMT project. I dropped out of it because a vocal minority were not happy with the outcome of the first vote and they got their way.
> 
> I just hope everybody can participate in this fair and square and that there aren't any sore losers.


As stated previously, I was in the Project Peacock project but pulled out because was too much talking and not enough doing. I cannot see them starting production this year at the rate they are going. I'll stay with this one as VWG and MWW are pushing it ahead and disregarding the many distractions.


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

I would have voted but i didn't receive the email. I did receive the test email however.


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

Erg. Wish I had read more about the NE15. I would've voted for it. 

Sorry y'all! I'm in either way, still.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I wish to make very clear that I very much appreciate what VWG and Dough are doing! My comments on the movements are just that... about the movements. And I personally love the MWW logo a huge amount more than printing 52mad. 

As for that extra $100 - right now there are just so many watches (Iconik2, Morgan, NTH, Tropics to name just a few) that it does increase this a lot -- not from the original project spec, but from where I wish/hope it would/could be. I never expected any project here to end up as it started as the assumption. Close? Sure. But not a given it would be as it was initially since why have a project if you're not going to consider some changes.

Here's hoping that I'll find a way to get one regardless of the vote. But... some choices might be tougher to accept than others.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

GT27 said:


> I would have voted but i didn't receive the email. I did receive the test email however.


There was no email this final vote, Judy a posting here. So you can and should still vote.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

GT27 said:


> I would have voted but i didn't receive the email. I did receive the test email however.


Vote with this link https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/Kut9gi

Results here https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/Kut9gi/utPO


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Voted NE15, MWW, Classic handset

Gesendet von meinem STV100-4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

taike said:


> Tapatalk friendly links
> 
> Poll https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/Kut9gi
> 
> Results https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/Kut9gi/utPO


Bump for the voting links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Bumped from page 72 (#716).

Anyone haven't vote yet, please vote as per link below. Thanks.



valuewatchguy said:


> _*****ROUND 2 Voting is NOW OPEN*****
> *****POLLS CLOSE 10/21 @ 15:00 CST (3PM in Texas)*****_
> 
> Please use this link to Vote
> ...


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

diamond logo needs to happen...original vision or not.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry if this has been stated before. Could anyone advise the shipping cost to Asia?


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Btw, Www.perrinwatchparts.com is offering the NE15 at significantly less than www.startimesuppy.com. Perrin has it at $73 Canadian $55US, while Startimesupply has it at $115US (although their online price isn't visible without a log in).
Doug may have a preferred supplier, but there may be options to get a better deal or price match.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> I really do not anyone who wants this watch to not have a fair shot at getting one due to finances. So, if the NE wins out, I will come up with a 2 part payment scheme - in addition to the full payment method.
> 
> The only way this project will be cancelled is if enough folks do not preorder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A 2 part payment is very good of you Doug and will help a lot of us out. Thanks


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

tritto said:


> Btw, Www.perrinwatchparts.com is offering the NE15 at significantly less than www.startimesuppy.com. Perrin has it at $73 Canadian $55US, while Startimesupply has it at $115US (although their online price isn't visible without a log in).
> Doug may have a preferred supplier, but there may be options to get a better deal or price match.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woah! Wonder if this will be a game changer. I know I sure would have voted ne15 if it had been a mere $15 increase...


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess it would depend on whether Perrin could supply 100-150 at short notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkq


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Voted for NE15. I really hope this is picked. The watch deserves the better movement. MWW logo also looks great. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> Vote with this link https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/Kut9gi
> 
> Results here https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/Kut9gi/utPO


Thanks for sending him the link.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tritto said:


> Btw, Www.perrinwatchparts.com is offering the NE15 at significantly less than www.startimesuppy.com. Perrin has it at $73 Canadian $55US, while Startimesupply has it at $115US (although their online price isn't visible without a log in).
> Doug may have a preferred supplier, but there may be options to get a better deal or price match.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can we put this to rest please.

Whether you shop at Perrin or Star Time, I'm willing to bet neither sell a 62MAS homage. Since Doug is willing to sell a complete watch to us please don't insult him with either the idea that he doesn't know how to find the best deal on parts and suppliers or that he is somehow acting unscrupulously here.

This isnt his first rodeo. Look at his website and you will see he has a lot of experience doing this. Read the threads in the affordables forum and you will see that he has hundreds of happy customers too.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Can we put this to rest please.
> 
> Whether you shop at Perrin or Star Time, I'm willing to bet neither sell a 62MAS homage. Since Doug is willing to sell a complete watch to us please don't insult him with either the idea that he doesn't know how to find the best deal on parts and suppliers or that he is somehow acting unscrupulously here.
> 
> ...


+1. Same thing as my friend who works as a car mechanic.

Every once in a while, he gets a customer with a trunk full of parts that want to pay for the installation only (brakes, clutch, radiators, etc).

He will perform the work but offers NO warranty because he can't be sure of the origin of the parts.

I hope guys you won't go that route and ask for a watch without movement...

S.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

taike said:


> Vote with this link https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/Kut9gi
> 
> Results here https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/Kut9gi/utPO


Good morning Americas bump!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

This point has been belabored and beaten to death all over this forum and others - WATCHES ARE NOT PRICED ONLY ACCORDING TO MOVEMENT COST. There are many other factors that are involved. This would still be the lowest cost micro watch with the NE15 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Well at least we agree on the handset......lol

The Diamond logo is close enough that I will need to examine the results closer at the end of today's voting. 
the movement is very close to a even split.


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

I assume since the NH35 is not really near the 70% acceptance that the NE15 remains as the movement to be installed, since it was option A all along. I think some people may have the impression this was a direct vote with a 51% majority being enough to win.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well at least we agree on the handset......lol
> 
> The Diamond logo is close enough that I will need to examine the results closer at the end of today's voting.
> the movement is very close to a even split.
> ...


66% to 34% on the logo doesn't look like any hanging chads to me.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Current winners are NE15, 62mas logo and traditional handset. The only close race involves the logo and I don't see that changing, IMHO. As valuewatchguy shared, unless there are some voting issues, I think we have our watch.

Can't wait for the pre-orders to begin!


----------



## brew108 (Jan 13, 2013)

Are we looking at the same poll results



Horoticus said:


> ^ Current winners are NE15, 62mas logo and traditional handset. The only close race involves the logo and I don't see that changing, IMHO. As valuewatchguy shared, unless there are some voting issues, I think we have our watch.
> 
> Can't wait for the pre-orders to begin!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

brew108 said:


> Are we looking at the same poll results


NH35 and MWW diamond require 70% majority to prevail


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

brew108 said:


> Are we looking at the same poll results


Yes, as @taike posted the B choices require 70% or higher not a simple majority.


----------



## brew108 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you for insight @ taike @Horticus



Horoticus said:


> Yes, as @taike posted the B choices require 70% or higher not a simple majority.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Guess I missed that somewhere in this thread, but I'm not understanding that lack of reasoning. Nothing to do but wait, and then decide if I like how this ends up or not.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^Guess I missed that somewhere in this thread, but I'm not understanding that lack of reasoning. Nothing to do but wait, and then decide if I like how this ends up or not.


Ha ha - I agree. That's what it boils down to. You have some great Seiko's, so it really doesn't matter 

RD


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha ha - I agree. That's what it boils down to. You have some great Seiko's, so it really doesn't matter
> 
> RD


That's my thinking as well.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well at least we agree on the handset......lol
> 
> The Diamond logo is close enough that I will need to examine the results closer at the end of today's voting.
> the movement is very close to a even split.
> ...


Knowing now that the diamond logo is applied and the 62mas is written if it helps I'd switch my vote to diamond logo, I didn't realise at the time. If that helps it creep closer to 70% required as I think it's close enough to say most prefer it I'm ok with that. I'm still not sure on renders alone but dont really mind as the watch will be fantastic watch regardless

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

taike said:


> Vote with this link https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/Kut9gi
> 
> Results here https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/Kut9gi/utPO


Voting links bump.

Current poll count:


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Sounds good, i have money, can it be ordered? Please don't go all MkII on me... 


and yes, I'm waiting on a Key West...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ROUND 2 Voting update UPDATE!!
*I checked the roster and currently there are 16 people who have voted that are not on the original "interested list" from Post #2.

5 votes for the NE15
11 votes for the NH35

6 votes for the 62MAS 
10 votes for the MWW diamond

per the originally established ground rules I should remove these votes from the tally. The live feed you are seeing includes all these results so there is some error in the numbers. I will check and see if the software will allow me to make those changes on the fly and update again if I was successful.

ALSO 1 person voted twice

WUS userID zumzum5150. Please contact me and tell me which vote is accurate. If I do not hear from you I will delete the first vote and only cound the second sumbission.

*The voters that were not on the original interestd list from Post #2 are as follows. This is just being provided so that I can provide some level of assurance that the vote is being handled on the up and up. If I am mistaken about this please let me know. I posted the list of "interested" at least a half dozen times asking for people to check it and make sure they were being counted, so hopefully this is not a problem. There was a point that I had to stop collecting names and work on the surveys so there might possibly be a few people that fell through the cracks but certainly not 16.


impalassbbilford83MandoBearmaxerdoojapanlaminadsbrew108Aviator Mouse5imon LRuggsmddukelawRNHCHerrNanojahruckerskylinegtr_34Captain Koos


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> The voters that were not on the original interestd list from Post #2 are as follows. This is just being provided so that I can provide some level of assurance that the vote is being handled on the up and up. If I am mistaken about this please let me know. I posted the list of "interested" at least a half dozen times asking for people to check it and make sure they were being counted, so hopefully this is not a problem. There was a point that I had to stop collecting names and work on the surveys so there might possibly be a few people that fell through the cracks but certainly not 16.
> 
> 
> impalassbbilford83MandoBearmaxerdoojapanlaminadsbrew108Aviator Mouse5imon LRuggsmddukelawRNHCHerrNanojahruckerskylinegtr_34Captain Koos


I went back and checked the contact information form and the following people had contacted me through that form before the surveys had been released so only 14 poeple so far that were not on the original list. Yes this can be confusing. I just want to make sure that everyone's vote is counted properly and I'm trying to be as transparent about that as possible.

SdSl
jamesGee
GT27
Aviator Mouse
Patkeel466$
SNelson
arnold716
maxerdoo
jjt2
Bucherer
1Nq
ykzeir
PAM-SNOB


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

Apologies - I hadn't realised I was too late to the vote, but I didn't read all 86 pages of this thread. Didn't mean to cause confusion. Very interested in the watch though. Do I need to do anything further to register interest at this stage?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Percentages remain about the same.....
I assume you are removing the votes of the "late comers"?

I'm guessing that once final results are tallied you and Doug will figure out what variation (s?) you want to bring to market ?
At that point purchase will be open to all that want to buy in I assume?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MandoBear said:


> Apologies - I hadn't realised I was too late to the vote, but I didn't read all 86 pages of this thread. Didn't mean to cause confusion. Very interested in the watch though. Do I need to do anything further to register interest at this stage?


ditto. Apologies as well


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MandoBear said:


> Apologies - I hadn't realised I was too late to the vote, but I didn't read all 86 pages of this thread. Didn't mean to cause confusion. Very interested in the watch though. Do I need to do anything further to register interest at this stage?


No your good. Just wait till doug opens the preorder on his site.that will be soon after the voting is done. No worries. The voting was something we offered for "early adopters".

Thanks for your interest in this watch. It will be great!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> percentages remain about the same.....
> I assume you are removing the votes of the "late comers"?


YES, BUT IT HASNT BEEN DONE YET. The results you see now include the late comers.



matthew P said:


> Once final results are tallied you and doug will figure out what you want to try to bring to market ?
> At that point purchase will be open to all that want to buy in I assume.


YES open to everyone at that time. BUT as Doug indicated if he gets 183 paid commitments only 183 watches will be produced ever. After that the sales forum will be only chance of picking one of these up.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> percentages remain about the same.....
> I assume you are removing the votes of the "late comers"?
> 
> YES, BUT IT HASNT BEEN DONE YET. The results you see now include the late comers.


Copy - thx.
It wasn't a criticism, just an observation that even after those votes are removed the percentages remain about the same so no meaningful change in split with those votes in or out.



valuewatchguy said:


> YES open to everyone at that time. BUT as Doug indicated if he gets 183 paid commitments only 183 watches will be produced ever. After that the sales forum will be only chance of picking one of these up.


Seems reasonable, especially with the 2 part payment option - thx again.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Folks, the MWW logo is applied and that will make it look MUCH nicer than a painted-on 62MAS

Re-vote for the MWW. Ask VWG to update your vote accordingly. 

We're close to getting a much nicer looking dial.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I actually replied before the vote as I interested, but did not noticed the first poll so I missed it. It is on anyway poll is like what I voted for


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> Re-vote for the MWW. Ask VWG to update your vote accordingly.


And give the poor guy more work to do...


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> Folks, the MWW logo is applied and that will make it look MUCH nicer than a painted-on 62MAS
> 
> Re-vote for the MWW. Ask VWG to update your vote accordingly.
> 
> We're close to getting a much nicer looking dial.


Why? Because you'd prefer it?

Bit of an arrogant assumption that others didn't already know this when they voted.

People have voted, it should be assumed they did so according to their actual preferences.
Didn't go your way? Well you can drop out if you want, nobody's holding you to ransom over this


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I went back and checked the contact information form and the following people had contacted me through that form before the surveys had been released so only 14 poeple so far that were not on the original list. Yes this can be confusing. I just want to make sure that everyone's vote is counted properly and I'm trying to be as transparent about that as possible.
> 
> SdSl
> jamesGee
> ...


Hi vwg 

A bit confused .. do our votes count currently?

Sorry about any trouble if i may have caused any .. got a bit difficult keeping abreast of this thread.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

If we do go with the 6r15, don't we need to know how many are still interested in the project and what logo/inscription they voted for?


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Once we reach a consensus and the pre-orders go live can we PLEASE open a new thread that apparently no one will read before posting in.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I actually replied before the vote as I interested, but did not noticed the first poll so I missed it. It is on anyway poll is like what I voted for


Did you submit your info using the web form or did you just respond on the thread? I couldn't manaully enter names fast enough so I started taking names via the web form. Sorry I missed you.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SdSl said:


> Hi vwg
> 
> A bit confused .. do our votes count currently?
> 
> Sorry about any trouble if i may have caused any .. got a bit difficult keeping abreast of this thread.


No trouble. This has been confusing for everyone including me when I changed the way the votes were taken. My apologies.

You are on the early interested list so please vote your conscience and good luck.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Inq said:


> If we do go with the 6r15, don't we need to know how many are still interested in the project and what logo/inscription they voted for?


Ultimately Doug will need 140 paid purchases to go into production. Once the voting is done he will open a pre-order on his website based on the vote results. The only change maybe that he seems to be working on a way please buyers that are Budget constrained. I'm not sure what that looks like in the end but that was how I interpreted his comment about the 2-part payment structure.

If he gets 140+ purchases it goes into production. IF NOT we get a refund and sulk.........okay that might just be me doing the sulking!

Either way no need to do any more polls.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Mathy said:


> Knowing now that the diamond logo is applied and the 62mas is written if it helps I'd switch my vote to diamond logo, I didn't realise at the time. If that helps it creep closer to 70% required as I think it's close enough to say most prefer it I'm ok with that. I'm still not sure on renders alone but dont really mind as the watch will be fantastic watch regardless
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Sorry for being ignorant but the thread is moving so quickly, I'm sure I must have missed it. But is there any special reason for the B options needing a 70% majority (other than them not being the original renders/design)? I find it odd that we'd go for example for the option that only 37% of buyers would prefer. Personally it doesn't really matter to me because as it stands now if we'd go for a simple 50% majority I'd win one of my preferences but lose the other.

Again sorry if this has already been addressed.


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Sorry for being ignorant but the thread is moving so quickly, I'm sure I must have missed it. But is there any special reason for the B options needing a 70% majority (other than them not being the original renders/design)? I find it odd that we'd go for example for the option that only 37% of buyers would prefer. Personally it doesn't really matter to me because as it stands now if we'd go for a simple 50% majority I'd win one of my preferences but lose the other.
> 
> Again sorry if this has already been addressed.


I expect it's due to the fact that the expectation would be that the people who originally signed up did so based on the original renders. Providing options then to vote upon would possibly result in something the original signups didn't want, therefore to change anything from the original it needs quite a majority to vote for it rather than it being anything in a majority of 51% or more.

Personally speaking, I think Doug and VWG should have just offered the original renders and gone ahead when sufficient people signed up with interest. Design by committee I find rarely works and always results in unhappy people, moaners and begrdugers


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Only problem is, quite a few people were already in before the renders were posted.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

taike said:


> Only problem is, quite a few people were already in before the renders were posted.


Exactly, and that is the point! People were in. The needed quota would have been met regardless.

RD


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

UPDATE on ROUND 2 Voting!!!!

The results below have been corrected to account for only the people on the original list for the votes.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

If I interpret the current tally we are deadlocked re movement and the MWW logo won't be done because it's currently under the 70 percent bar.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Exactly, and that is the point! People were in. The needed quota would have been met regardless.
> 
> RD


I don't follow your logic. You seem to be assuming all who expressed interest without rendering would support the 62mas dial wording


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> If I interpret the current tally we are deadlocked re movement and the MWW logo won't be done because it's currently under the 70 percent bar.


NH35 is well below 70%, so no deadlock there.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> I was part of that 40mm HMT project. I dropped out of it because a vocal minority were not happy with the outcome of the first vote and they got their way.
> 
> I just hope everybody can participate in this fair and square and that there aren't any sore losers.


Let hope that there isn't a repeat of that debacle of a project. I'm still waiting on my HMT.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Newton13 said:


> Once we reach a consensus and the pre-orders go live can we PLEASE open a new thread that apparently no one will read before posting in.


Agree. I'd liked to have seen this thread locked to where only the op can post, much like sales posts. It would have been easier to keep up with and we wouldn't have to read through all these wasted breath posts. This one included.


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

So, quick question to clarify: if the results from the even the first 100 voters do not reach the 70% mark on the alternative options, the project will remain 62MAS/NH15/O.G. Handset? In my mind, it seems like if the sample size is pared down to that number, it makes more sense that it should go to a plurality vote. Again- either way, it's going to be gorgeous, but I think a raised logo would set this thing apart regardless of what it says (MMW or 62MAS).


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Agree. I'd liked to have seen this thread locked to where only the op can post, much like sales posts... we wouldn't have to read through all these wasted breath posts.


An excellent idea.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

taike said:


> I don't follow your logic. You seem to be assuming all who expressed interest without rendering would support the 62mas dial wording


Something like that - I realized early on the watch would have reached the necessary takers based on a design homage to the 62MAS that VWG initially queried. Logos / branding aside.

RD


----------



## MiniW (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not sure of the exact numbers but perhaps there are a dozen or so more in the original interest group that have yet to vote. Just wanted to post some pics of some fine MWW watches (from the official website) to show the different styles of logo.

1) with what seems to be applied silver diamonds logo (this is a really nice looking watch BTW, which is why I have confidence the 62mas homage will be spectacular)









2) printed diamond logo









Again IMO the applied logo looks so much more refined, and if cost is the same I can't imagine favoring a printed logo for the project watch (and this is from someone who abhors branding in general). Thanks for looking and I am excited to see the final tally.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

VWG and I had no way of knowing that this would take off like it did! If we did, there would've been no voting at all 

The way things are going, we may try to offer the 2 different logo options on the pre-order. However, as stated earlier, the NE15 is made to order. So an alternative movement will most likely not be a choice. But a two payment option may be offered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

& let's put some pics back up to keep the excitement at peek level 

RD

In no particular order --


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> UPDATE on ROUND 2 Voting!!!!
> 
> The results below have been corrected to account for only the people on the original list for the votes.
> 
> View attachment 9681418


Now I'm confused...the way the poll numbers are right now, which movement and logo will be used?

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

AT1984 said:


> Now I'm confused...the way the poll numbers are right now, which movement and logo will be used?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk





Djk949 said:


> VWG and I had no way of knowing that this would take off like it did! If we did, there would've been no voting at all
> 
> The way things are going, we may try to offer the 2 different logo options on the pre-order. However, as stated earlier, the NE15 is made to order. So an alternative movement will most likely not be a choice. But a two payment option may be offered.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Doug's latest post answers your questions.

NE15 movement with payment plan.

62mas wins, but possible choice of dial.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Is taike the only one who gets what we're saying? Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> Is taike the only one who gets what we're saying? Lol.


Edit: my 1st double post...


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> Is taike the only one who gets what we're saying? Lol.


I'm with you Doug. Just waiting for pre-orders to start. :-!


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Is taike the only one who gets what we're saying? Lol.


No. I get it - it's not difficult.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Take my money now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

What I ( at the risk of being self serving), but maybe some of you would agree...would like to have seen an option to vote on case size 40mm is ok but sort of the old standard in my opinion 42mm is the new norm. That said I own 36mm's up to 52mm's so I'm in regardless just would've been nice to have an option. Or!... go the Helson route and offer different case sizes a la Shark Diver 40,42, or 45. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

The original was 37mm!


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

The original 62mas came in at a whopping 37mm at the time so the stretch to 40mm for this project is already a modern update. I'm a 42/44 kinda guy as well but I'm sure to offer different case sizes would cost more and cause analysis paralysis.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

fogbound said:


> The original 62mas came in at a whopping 37mm at the time so the stretch to 40mm for this project is already a modern update. I'm a 42/44 kinda guy as well but I'm sure to offer different case sizes would cost more and cause analysis paralysis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Doubt!!

We don't have time to work a new algorithm and write some code to decipher more results. LOL

I'm just ready to throw down some dollars for this thing....what ever iteration materializes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

There never was and isn't going to be a 42mm option.
The options available are the options voted on. You take it or leave it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

PAM-SNOB said:


> What I ( at the risk of being self serving), but maybe some of you would agree...would like to have seen an option to vote on case size 40mm is ok but sort of the old standard in my opinion 42mm is the new norm. That said I own 36mm's up to 52mm's so I'm in regardless just would've been nice to have an option. Or!... go the Helson route and offer different case sizes a la Shark Diver 40,42, or 45.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The goal from the outset was to stay as close to the original design concept but also modernize it. 42 would have been too big for this watch. We used the Oris 65 as a benchmark in terms of sizing for this piece.

Whats funny is that Helson prices their SD at nearly $600. We had sqabbles at $350.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeasy Jupiter6 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Did you submit your info using the web form or did you just respond on the thread? I couldn't manaully enter names fast enough so I started taking names via the web form. Sorry I missed you.


I replied this thread because it was saying so. It is ok if I can still preorder right?


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

We about ready to make it rain on Doug?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I replied this thread because it was saying so. It is ok if I can still preorder right?


Yes no worries on the pre-order. Not quite time for that yet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks like the TV for my mancave at my new house will have to wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> Folks, the MWW logo is applied and that will make it look MUCH nicer than a painted-on 62MAS
> 
> Re-vote for the MWW. Ask VWG to update your vote accordingly.
> 
> We're close to getting a much nicer looking dial.


I voted for the printed 62MAS because the printed 'Automatic' text looks strange to me under the diamond logo. Without the 'Automatic' I would like the diamond logo much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

taike said:


> I think Doug's latest post answers your questions.
> 
> NE15 movement with payment plan.
> 
> 62mas wins, but possible choice of dial.


I thought one movement had to have 70% or greater response to bump the other. The results have changed several times in the past day so I am confused?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dpage said:


> I thought one movement had to have 70% or greater response to bump the other. The results have changed several times in the past day so I am confused?


NE15 was selected initially as the movement in the initial project presentation as well as the 62MAS logo and OG handset

Only way to have the NH35 instead is to have at least 70% of the votes in favor of the cheaper movement since NE15 was proposed initially and it is what made us interested in the project initially.

S.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

smille76 said:


> NE15 was selected initially as the movement in the initial project presentation as well as the 62MAS logo and OG handset
> 
> Only way to have the NH35 instead is to have at least 70% of the votes in favor of the cheaper movement since NE15 was proposed initially and it is what made us interested in the project initially.
> 
> S.


Thanks, these threads get hard to follow when they get to a hundred pages!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Bumped up again from page 72 (#716), for valuewatchguy. 

*****ROUND 2 Voting is NOW OPEN*****
*****POLLS CLOSE 10/21 @ 15:00 CST (3PM in Texas)*****

Please use this link to Vote

https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/Kut9gi

Please use this link to keep up to date with the current voting results

https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/Kut9gi/utPO


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Interesting turn of events in the voting overnight.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yup, after some filtering of voters, this result was captured less than 12 hours ago ...







Surprising % change with regards to the logo.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, after some filtering of voters, this result was captured less than 12 hours ago ...
> View attachment 9685874
> 
> Surprising % change with regards to the logo.


I'll check for any oddities but based on Dougs last post it sounds like he's trying to find a way to offer both logos so that wouldn't really mattered anymore. And the NH never looked like it was close to reaching the 70% threshold needed to overtake the NE15 .

So percentages may have changed dramatically but the end result seems to have stayed constant

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'll check for any oddities but based on Dougs last post it sounds like he's trying to find a way to offer both logos so that wouldn't really mattered anymore. And the NH never looked like it was close to reaching the 70% threshold needed to overtake the NE15 .
> 
> So percentages may have changed dramatically but the end result seems to have stayed constant
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Ok. Seems likely the end result for the actual production will be :

Movement: Seiko/TMI NE15

Logo: 62MAS text Logo

Handset: 62MAS Handset

Great. Looking forward to the following then. ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Great. Looking forward to the following then. ;-)
> View attachment 9686098


That's an understatement for me!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

A flurry of overnight voting that goes against the grain of previous trends?
I suspect shenanigans....... 10 votes for the mm300 handset render?????



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Surprising % change with regards to the logo.


Why surprising? People signed up to this based on a 62mas homage. Logic would indicate that they are probably more likely to favour that logo over a Brand logo. Certainly when the first renders appeared I would think more people jumped on board, so I would think it would be more surprising if the alternate logo had mass popularity. But that's just my take on it


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

_BC_ said:


> Why surprising? People signed up to this based on a 62mas homage. Logic would indicate that they are probably more likely to favour that logo over a Brand logo. Certainly when the first renders appeared I would think more people jumped on board, so I would think it would be more surprising if the alternate logo had mass popularity. But that's just my take on it


Well, surprising to me because, over the pass 12 hour period, 29 voted for printed 62mas logo and only 1 voted for applied diamomd logo. Statistically, it just doesn't adds up for me.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

If there were 149 people who initially showed interest, there's still 38 outstanding votes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, surprising to me because, over the pass 12 hour period, 29 voted for printed 62mas logo and only 1 voted for applied diamomd logo. Statistically, it just doesn't adds up for me.


I'm sure a Detective ValueWatchGuy is on the case with any suspected shenanigans


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, surprising to me because, over the pass 12 hour period, 29 voted for printed 62mas logo and only 1 voted for applied diamomd logo. Statistically, it just doesn't adds up for me.


I don't know why statistics would have any relation to taste, would the same theory not then say you couldn't have so many voting in the first day for the diamond logo.

As was once was said "there's lies, damned lies and then there's statistics" although I prefer Homer J Simpsons version "you can come up with statistics to prove anything, Kent. Forfty percent of all people know that."


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

_BC_ said:


> I don't know why statistics would have any relation to taste, would the same theory not then say you couldn't have so many voting in the first day for the diamond logo.
> 
> As was once was said "there's lies, damned lies and then there's statistics" although I prefer Homer J Simpsons version "you can come up with statistics to prove anything, Kent. Forfty percent of all people know that."


From your explanation, it seems like 40% of the people here rigged the results.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Ukal said:


> I'm sure a Detective ValueWatchGuy is on the case with any suspected shenanigans


To piggyback on the suspicion, I've noticed that majority of the votes over the last 12 hours were for the exact originally proposed combination. The odds of that happening is a little better than winning a lottery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

I voted for the DD simply because I like the applied look better than printed. Had the "62MAS" been applied it would have got my vote. I prefer the idea of the homage name plate vs branding... .02


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ukal said:


> I'm sure a Detective ValueWatchGuy is on the case with any suspected shenanigans


I will report back on this soon. I too suspect there might be other factors at work but hate to say that for sure. One thing to note is that we have ALOT of East Asian buyers so between the language barrier and time differences that could account for quite a bit of the flurry of votes.

I'll let you know.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> I will report back on this soon. I too suspect there might be other factors at work but hate to say that for sure. One thing to note is that we have ALOT of East Asian buyers so between the language barrier and time differences that could account for quite a bit of the flurry of votes.
> 
> I'll let you know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Someone is hacking the voting machines!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Well the explanation is simple.... I think.

The following WIS submitted a second vote. I will do as i did previously and delete the first vote and just count the second one if I don't hear from you. I am out of pocket after 3pm today so my time is a bit limited today.


AlpineboyDaveOBriendpagefururepxHoroticusJbostonjupiter6
Licumsl_lauboPAM-SNOBPiederobberySimpleWatchManSkipwilliamssvendsenptaike


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well the explanation is simple.... I think.
> 
> The following WIS submitted a second vote. I will do as i did previously and delete the first vote and just count the second one if I don't hear from you. I am out of pocket after 3pm today so my time is a bit limited today.
> 
> ...


Perhaps there is still someone messing around, as I only submitted one vote. NE15, diamond logo, original hands


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well the explanation is simple.... I think.
> 
> The following WIS submitted a second vote. I will do as i did previously and delete the first vote and just count the second one if I don't hear from you. I am out of pocket after 3pm today so my time is a bit limited today.
> 
> ...


That is strange I have only voted once for each poll?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> Perhaps there is still someone messing around, as I only submitted one vote. NE15, diamond logo, original hands


Okay i havent deleted any thing yet. So let me just assume all the new votes last night were foul play. Sorry guys.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## concla81 (Apr 6, 2016)

nice strap


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well the explanation is simple.... I think.
> 
> The following WIS submitted a second vote. I will do as i did previously and delete the first vote and just count the second one if I don't hear from you. I am out of pocket after 3pm today so my time is a bit limited today.
> 
> ...


Yup, it's confirmed. It's being rigged. :rodekaart

I did not do the second submission, at all. :-|


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

taike said:


> Perhaps there is still someone messing around, as I only submitted one vote. NE15, diamond logo, original hands


Yes, I did the same. No second vote here!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

concla81 said:


> nice strap


nice post b-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, it's confirmed. It's being rigged. :rodekaart
> 
> I did not do the second submission, at all. :-|


Anyway, for the record, my first vote is NH35, MWW applied diamond logo, and 62mas hands.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well the explanation is simple.... I think.
> 
> The following WIS submitted a second vote. I will do as i did previously and delete the first vote and just count the second one if I don't hear from you. I am out of pocket after 3pm today so my time is a bit limited today.
> 
> ...


well the time stamps are suspicious. I will delete the new submissions. I may close this poll early based on the fact that we have immature turds jacking with the voting. Secondly since Doug is wokring on a way to offer both logo choices and the NE15 was solidly is position to maintain its position as the movement of preference then any additional voting will not make a difference. Plus I have enough to do than exercise my skills in EXCEL tables to analyze this data each time someone screws with it.

I'm sorry that I couldn't come up with a more secure way to do this.


2016-10-19 04:36:58
2016-10-19 04:39:38
2016-10-19 04:40:30
2016-10-19 04:43:42
2016-10-19 04:47:21
2016-10-19 04:52:49
2016-10-19 06:49:15
2016-10-19 06:53:00
2016-10-19 06:53:23
2016-10-19 06:54:51
2016-10-19 06:57:13
2016-10-19 06:57:38
2016-10-19 06:57:59
2016-10-19 06:58:26
2016-10-19 07:05:28
2016-10-19 07:08:14


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> well the time stamps are suspicious. I will delete the new submissions. I may close this poll early based on the fact that we have immature turds jacking with the voting. Secondly since Doug is wokring on a way to offer both logo choices and the NE15 was solidly is position to maintain its position as the movement of preference then any additional voting will not make a difference. Plus I have enough to do than exercise my skills in EXCEL tables to analyze this data each time someone screws with it.
> 
> I'm sorry that I couldn't come up with a more secure way to do this.
> 
> ...


No problem, you have done more than enough. Thank you very much.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The system gave me an even better way to identify the fraud so please see the corrected results










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

ValueWatchGuy, I'm sorry you've had to go through all these efforts just to rule out foul play. I appreciate your help and support your decisions on the project. It might be time to stop the voting and move forward with what you and Doug have decided on the project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Doug, I very much appreciate the thought of offering both the logo or the 62MAS, but if this watch is truly going to be special, then they all need to be the same. I might choose to not get it because of that, but I do believe fully that they must all be the same.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

I only submitted one as well...?...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Acurry said:


> ValueWatchGuy, I'm sorry you've had to go through all these efforts just to rule out foul play. I appreciate your help and support your decisions on the project. It might be time to stop the voting and move forward with what you and Doug have decided on the project.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said and well "by the by". I also appreciate what you've done to bring this forward and have kept silent watching some of this nonsense and must say this is a great decision IMO serves the serious well. A piece of sidebar, I do hope it is possible to do both dial choices and with no offense to anyone I just prefer the MWW diamonds perhaps 62mas could be located in small font say between 630-635 where sometimes movement or country of mfg. are located in addition to being on the back as well ?

Thanks again !!!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, from a WUS actual 62MAS for sale:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

UPADTE on ROUND 2 Voting!!!!!!
ROUND 2 VOTING CLOSED !!!!!!


With 128 unique votes out of the original 149 registered voters we have

Seiko NE15 - 55% [70]
Seiko NH35 - 45% [58]

MWW logo - 56% [72]
62MAS Logo - 44% [56]

62MAS handset - 93% [119]
MM300 Handset - 7% [9]

With the movement even if all 21 remaining voters vote for the NH35 it will not bring it over the 70% threshold so the NE15 can be declared the winner in this contest.

With the logo, Doug is graciously going to offer both logos, so we are all winners in that regard!

With the handset.......was there ever a chance that the MM300 had?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pre-Orders open Monday 10/24/16 on the Manchester Watch Works webpage 

Here is how it will play out
- There will be one movement offered the Seiko NE15
- There will be 2 logo choices offered (Applied diamond logo or printed 62MAS)
- There will be one handset offered which is the traditional 62MAS version
- Caseback will have 62MAS printed on it regardless of dial choice
- The price is $350 + Shipping 
- Full payment is expected at the time of pre-order
- The NE15 is a long lead item so the faster we get the orders in the sooner we can start production

I will open a new thread for the pre-order on both the dive forum and the affordables forum. If you participate in other watch forums please let them know about this project. Our target is 140 paid committments.

Thank you Doug for helping us make this happen!


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

PAM-SNOB said:


> I voted for the DD simply because I like the applied look better than printed. Had the "62MAS" been applied it would have got my vote. I prefer the idea of the homage name plate vs branding... .02
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same for me. Though the logo is looking pretty good the more I look at it...


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

_BC_ said:


> I don't know why statistics would have any relation to taste, would the same theory not then say you couldn't have so many voting in the first day for the diamond logo.


Let say that such a massive amount of votes in favor of only one of the two options, going against the trend of the previous 100 votes, could reming us of the last presidential election in Gabon, for exemple


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> UPADTE on ROUND 2 Voting!!!!!!
> ROUND 2 VOTING CLOSED !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding job VWG and Doug for maintaining and supporting this effort. I know I didn't get all my choices but I'm more than happy with the results and the speed that this project came to completion. Let the pre-orders begin


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> UPADTE on ROUND 2 Voting!!!!!!
> ROUND 2 VOTING CLOSED !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks both VWG and Doug.

So just to confirm there will be no 2 part payment option?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ukal said:


> Thanks both VWG and Doug.
> 
> So just to confirm there will be no 2 part payment option?


No that wasn't possible after checking with the factory.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

fearlessleader said:


> Doug, I very much appreciate the thought of offering both the logo or the 62MAS, but if this watch is truly going to be special, then they all need to be the same. I might choose to not get it because of that, but I do believe fully that they must all be the same.


Good one! Veeeery funny indeed! xD


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> Doug, I very much appreciate the thought of offering both the logo or the 62MAS, but if this watch is truly going to be special, then they all need to be the same. I might choose to not get it because of that, but I do believe fully that they must all be the same.


So both choices get offered, (resulting in more work / logistics challenge for Doug), and everyone gets to order the dial that they prefer ,,,, but you want them to be "special" for you, by eliminating other peoples option to choose the dial they prefer? 
And you won't participate and order the watch you prefer because almost half the other people get to choose the dial they prefer?
I just don't understand how you come to having that opinion.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tinitini said:


> Let say that such a massive amount of votes in favor of only one of the two options, going against the trend of the previous 100 votes, could reming us of the last presidential election in Gabon, for exemple


Fyi, i had to delete about 20 records that came from 3 different IP and within minutes of each other. Really uncool behavior.

If I left the poll open One More Night I'm afraid the same perpetrators would screw with the system again just trying to be disruptive.

But I was confident of the good folks that had been recorded and as I stated before the additional 21 votes wouldn't be enough to change the end results.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

matthew P said:


> So both choices get offered, (resulting in more work / logistics challenge for Doug), and everyone gets to order the dial that they prefer ,,,, but you want them to be "special" for you, by eliminating other peoples option to choose the dial they prefer?
> And you won't participate and order the watch you prefer because almost half the other people get to choose the dial they prefer?
> I just don't understand how you come to having that opinion.


Lol it's because your not special


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Fyi, i had to delete about 20 records that came from 3 different IP and within minutes of each other. Really uncool behavior.


Vwg - Did you report these clowns to the mods?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Fyi, i had to delete about 20 records that came from 3 different IP and within minutes of each other. Really uncool behavior.
> 
> If I left the poll open One More Night I'm afraid the same perpetrators would screw with the system again just trying to be disruptive.
> 
> ...


Serious douchbaggery.

Would be fun if a mod could match up the ip's with WUS usernames.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

For the record my vote was;
NE15
62MAS Hands
Double Diamond logo



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> UPADTE on ROUND 2 Voting!!!!!!
> ROUND 2 VOTING CLOSED !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Bump

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

VWG and Doug, I graciously thank you for all your work,efforts, and diligence. I look forward to the Pre-Order and ultimate the finished product. 

Many Thanks again,
Best regards,
Richard (PAM-SNOB)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

So now the hard work begins..... getting the minimum number of people to pay in advance for the project so that it can move forward.

Im guessing some will drop out due to the more expensive buy in / movement that they don't want..... hopefully those people can be made up by late arrivals.

Time to spread the word and figure out the details.... nice work VWG and Doug.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

BDC said:


> Serious douchbaggery.
> 
> Would be fun if a mod could match up the ip's with WUS usernames.


Lol. Douchbaggery. Sounds like a hobbit's name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

taike said:


> Vote with this link https://62mashomage.typeform.com/to/Kut9gi
> 
> Results here https://62mashomage.typeform.com/report/Kut9gi/utPO


Cheers!


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

PAM-SNOB said:


> For the record my vote was;
> NE15
> 62MAS Hands
> Double Diamond logo
> ...


Same here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> tinitini said:
> 
> 
> > Let say that such a massive amount of votes in favor of only one of the two options, going against the trend of the previous 100 votes, could reming us of the last presidential election in Gabon, for exemple
> ...


Hate to open this can of worms but just checking, could you let me know if I'm one of the 121 or perhaps THE list could be posted ?

Grear work and sluthing on your end.

Dan


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

My vote was NE15, 62mas logo (although I could have gone either way), and 62mas hands.

FWIW: Modders out there can have fun with existing watches (or with this watch once produced... if you dare). I had already scratched an itch for wanting a 6217-style dial with MM hands by going the Dagaz route:








A modified Stargate isn't as nice as Doug #1's (I defer to being Doug #2... or less) but when I assemble a watch I tend to go with fun mashups of different watches to not go full knockoff. However in in this case, I am very happy that we'll be getting a modern update of a classic (and hence why I didn't vote for the MM hands).


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Artonthewrist said:


> Hate to open this can of worms but just checking, could you let me know if I'm one of the 121 or perhaps THE list could be posted ?
> 
> Grear work and sluthing on your end.
> 
> Dan


 Dan, let me check and I'll get back with you but I think your vote was recorded.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MiniW (Mar 24, 2010)

*AMAZING WORK Doug and VWG!!! *Time to close this thread and post a link to the new ones where people can be directed to the site to submit their payments for pre-order! And Hallelujah to Doug for offering two dial options which I think is extremely smart to satisfy all those interested in the project who may have dropped out otherwise. (btw I can't believe all the drama involved in this homage project, including the climax of voter fraud, LOL)


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

taike said:


> Perhaps there is still someone messing around, as I only submitted one vote. NE15, diamond logo, original hands


Same here. I voted only once too so my first vote should count. If people are fiddling the system, that really is so pathetic.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

matthew P said:


> So both choices get offered, (resulting in more work / logistics challenge for Doug), and everyone gets to order the dial that they prefer ,,,, but you want them to be "special" for you, by eliminating other peoples option to choose the dial they prefer?
> And you won't participate and order the watch you prefer because almost half the other people get to choose the dial they prefer?
> I just don't understand how you come to having that opinion.


I thought it was quite simple:

What I voted for is what I voted for.
What I will or won't buy is my choice.

But, I am still able to think that (a) it is just "right" that they should all be the same as the final vote, and (b) Doug shouldn't have to do more work.

I can't comprehend how that is laughable or difficult to understand if you look at it as an ethical question.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

BDC said:


> Serious douchbaggery.
> 
> Would be fun if a mod could match up the ip's with WUS usernames.


There always has to be "that guy". Some one who hasn't quite grown out of the adolescent stage.

Great job on getting this watch to reality. I have funds in my watch account ready to go.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

MiniW said:


> *AMAZING WORK Doug and VWG!!! *Time to close this thread and post a link to the new ones where people can be directed to the site to submit their payments for pre-order! And Hallelujah to Doug for offering two dial options which I think is extremely smart to satisfy all those interested in the project who may have dropped out otherwise. (btw I can't believe all the drama involved in this homage project, including the climax of voter fraud, LOL)


Agree with the above and truly at the end of the day the OP AND MWW get final say so and we get to give the thumbs up or down regarding if we buy or not and I understand both movement and dial decisions that they've come to for me it seems easier regarding the movements to choose the ne15 but it was pretty much an even split on the dials which should make all happy right after all I'm getting what I had hoped for as are others for the most part. And again I say great work to the team. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Someone was trying to steal the election! And here I thought that was just hyperbole. lol


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

taike said:


> Perhaps there is still someone messing around, as I only submitted one vote. NE15, diamond logo, original hands


I also submitted one vote, as I remember it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Fyi, i had to delete about 20 records that came from 3 different IP and within minutes of each other. Really uncool behavior.
> 
> If I left the poll open One More Night I'm afraid the same perpetrators would screw with the system again just trying to be disruptive.
> 
> ...


Hard to believe that someone would actually spend the time and effort to try and defraud a vote for a hobby. They clearly don't have enough to do in their life. Geez....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I have submitted no votes, as I am new here, but I am seriously interested in this watch. People trying to steal elections really grind my gears. I hope they are found out and perma-banned. I usually hang on f71 and have bought a couple of project watches there. I have seldom come to f74 in the past, but I'll be back.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

PAMSNOB - your vote was recorded as you noted
Artonthewrist - your vote was recorded without incident
jupiter6 - your first vote was recorded the second was deleted.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

skip, your vote was recorded without incident


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> I have submitted no votes, as I am new here, but I am seriously interested in this watch. People trying to steal elections really grind my gears. I hope they are found out and perma-banned. I usually hang on f71 and have bought a couple of project watches there. I have seldom come to f74 in the past, but I'll be back.


Well you're just in time for the pre-orders to start Monday

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll be going dark after I finish this post but I wanted to make sure everyone knew that I would still create a new thread for the pre-order. It will likely be Saturday by the time I have an opportunity to sit down and do that.

Thank you all again for your support of this project.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mmmm I'd love one
and yes untraditional but a bracelet would be great


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> VWG and I had no way of knowing that this would take off like it did! If we did, there would've been no voting at all
> 
> The way things are going, we may try to offer the 2 different logo options on the pre-order. However, as stated earlier, the NE15 is made to order. So an alternative movement will most likely not be a choice. But a two payment option may be offered.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won't be preordering with the 62MAS logo. It's diamond or bust.

Oops didn't see the update. Hooray!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for all your efforts VWG!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Jcp311 said:


> I won't be preordering with the 62MAS logo.


See ya.

Thanks to MWW and VWG for all their work.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

MikeyT said:


> I have submitted no votes, as I am new here, but I am seriously interested in this watch. People trying to steal elections really grind my gears. I hope they are found out and perma-banned. I usually hang on f71 and have bought a couple of project watches there. I have seldom come to f74 in the past, but I'll be back.


These projects might go bad, in the case of the one I am leading in F10 few people (three or four) tried to take away the project from my direction, accusing me to make "unbalanced" renderings of different options, then they complained about the multiple choice of details of the dial, finally they accused me to be a dictator, reported me to the moderators to ask them to ban me, and finally they went to take agreement with the supplier to have the watch as they wanted, behind the back of the subscribers.

However, my understanding is that we'll have a deposit for the $350 version and then a balance once the watch is ready, am I mistaken?


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> UPADTE on ROUND 2 Voting!!!!!!
> ROUND 2 VOTING CLOSED !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That's great. I love this watch. Can't wait to get!!!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Has the thickness of the watch been determined?
in the end it doesn't matter as I am still gonna order!!!


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> These projects might go bad, in the case of the one I am leading in F10 few people (three or four) tried to take away the project from my direction, accusing me to make "unbalanced" renderings of different options, then they complained about the multiple choice of details of the dial, finally they accused me to be a dictator, reported me to the moderators to ask them to ban me, and finally they went to take agreement with the supplier to have the watch as they wanted, behind the back of the subscribers.
> 
> However, my understanding is that we'll have a deposit for the $350 version and then a balance once the watch is ready, am I mistaken?


Hey Cuthbert...VWG pointed out a couple pages back...*Single $350 (+shipping) payment*, _choice of 62MAS or Diamond logo_.

Doug couldn't work out a supply timeline with his factory, which affected the split payment scheme...so no-go there.

Looking forward to DD/NE15/62MAS hands!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

62mas logo will be a choice. Triangle logo will be another separate choice. So 2 choices for the dial. 

Full prepayment of $350 (plus $10 US shipping or $36 int'l shipping) is required to rsvp your piece. I will only make the exact number ordered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thickness is not known yet. But we will try to keep it as thin as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Thickness is not known yet. But we will try to keep it as thin as possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So those who originally signed up will be informed via email to pre-order? Just don't want to miss out having signed up early on


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Here's the noob coming out of me. F10? F71? What do these mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Just completed the survey. The original is 38mm. I'm a buyer at 40mm x 47mm or less.
Wish list:
drilled lugs please
If the MW logo is on the face, can we get "62MAS" on the case back? That would make for a more direct reference to the heritage than the styling alone.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Acurry said:


> Here's the noob coming out of me. F10? F71? What do these mean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forum designations in address bar. Look at your address bar and you'll see the dive watch forum is f74.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Russian forum is f10. 

Watch is 40mm has drilled lugs and 62mas engraved on caseback. 

Preorder links will be posted here, my website, IG and FB 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So approximately how long are we talking for completion? Best estimate anyway. That may be the deciding factor if I'm in or out


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> Russian forum is f10.
> 
> Watch is 40mm has drilled lugs and 62mas engraved on caseback.
> 
> ...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Watch19 said:


> Just completed the survey. The original is 38mm. I'm a buyer at 40mm x 47mm or less.
> Wish list:
> drilled lugs please
> If the MW logo is on the face, can we get "62MAS" on the case back? That would make for a more direct reference to the heritage than the styling alone.


62MAS will be engraved on all the casebacks for both dials.

You can start saving your pennies!!

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> So approximately how long are we talking for completion? Best estimate anyway. That may be the deciding factor if I'm in or out


Hi,

It depends on each project. Usually some drawings, hands, dials and cases are made, then a prototype.

After the prototype is shown and deemed acceptable without any flaws, full production is started, then QC by the seller.

This is how it worked for the HKED Bundeswehr project on f71; the whole thing took about a year but we had a few hiccups (the bezel had to be remade, etc).

If this takes 6 months or less, consider this a new record from start to finish. Anyways, from scratch to preorders in 3 weeks has to be a new WUS record!!

S.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> So those who originally signed up will be informed via email to pre-order? Just don't want to miss out having signed up early on


As stated 2 posts above you, the amount of watches made will be the amount ordered. There is no fixed amount, so they can't sell out. If you front up with money, you will get one. I thought everyone kind of got that, but I guess not.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

jupiter6 said:


> As stated 2 posts above you, the amount of watches made will be the amount ordered. There is no fixed amount, so they can't sell out. If you front up with money, you will get one. I thought everyone kind of got that, but I guess not.[/QUOTE
> 
> Don't be so denigrating and smug in your superiority. My concern was for " Johnny come lately" ordering ahead of those who signed on. It was an honest question with no malice towards others. Get off your high horse.


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

matthew P said:


> So now the hard work begins..... getting the minimum number of people to pay in advance for the project so that it can move forward.
> 
> Im guessing some will drop out due to the more expensive buy in / movement that they don't want..... hopefully those people can be made up by late arrivals.
> 
> Time to spread the word and figure out the details.... nice work VWG and Doug.


I too would like to take this opportunity to thank Doug and ValueWatchGuy very much for all the time and effort they've put into this project so far. Thanks Gents!!

Doug - I have one question / observation if you don't mind: I note, when comparing the applied hour markers in the render to those on the original watch as pictured above, that the markers in the render are a little "chunkier" and wider than on the original watch. i.e. on the original watch the markers are less than two second indicies wide. In the render of "our" (if I may call it that!) project watch, the markers are a full two seconds wide. They just look a little too large to my non-expert eyes. Is this something that you might look at, from a design point of view? Likewise the hour and minute hands look chunkier and wider than the original. (I appreciate the watch is scaled-up from 37mm but might we not want the proportions to stay the same?)

Just something I noticed...... Hopefully I'm not being too picky.....

Thanks again!


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Chill. Anyone and his monkey with a spare $350 will be able to order off the MWW site when the page is created. VWG will be making a new thread in this forum linking directly to that page probably later on Monday, if I read it all right. Doug might even get ahead and do it himself, or he might wind up short on details from suppliers to get the offer finalised until next Monday and everyone can kick the ball around for another week.


----------



## Squall (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi doug.. just wanna ask, how long would the pre order last when it starts on Monday?


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't wait to add this one to my 'classic' Seiko diver (& 'pre-diver') collection...

















*Apologies for the Aquastar 'photo-bomb'...


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

This is great. I'm going to order one of each dial type.

Thanks again VWG and Doug for your sterling efforts in making this happen and providing each of us with the watch we want.

Rarely does this kind of thing materialise where everyone can be pleased with most aspects of a watch, but in this case it has.

Well done.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

I only voted once and my name is in the list of two voters. Don't know what happened there?

Still the results are very nice and I want to congratulate the project! Now to find funds.....


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Has been keen on the project from the start but the decision to go with NE15 without the option to split payment may mean that I cannot go through with this project. Hopefully the pre-order period will be open long enough for me to still jump in *finger cross*


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

itranslator said:


> Has been keen on the project from the start but the decision to go with NE15 without the option to split payment may mean that I cannot go through with this project. Hopefully the pre-order period will be open long enough for me to still jump in *finger cross*


Unfortunately I'm in a similar boat as you.

I may look to sell a kidney between now and Monday to fund this.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

In like Flint. 

In like Flynn.

However you care to go, I'm in.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My thoughts each time I read new posts here.


----------



## Blue_Hayes (Apr 22, 2015)

Opensider said:


> I too would like to take this opportunity to thank Doug and ValueWatchGuy very much for all the time and effort they've put into this project so far. Thanks Gents!!
> 
> Doug - I have one question / observation if you don't mind: I note, when comparing the applied hour markers in the render to those on the original watch as pictured above, that the markers in the render are a little "chunkier" and wider than on the original watch. i.e. on the original watch the markers are less than two second indicies wide. In the render of "our" (if I may call it that!) project watch, the markers are a full two seconds wide. They just look a little too large to my non-expert eyes. Is this something that you might look at, from a design point of view? Likewise the hour and minute hands look chunkier and wider than the original. (I appreciate the watch is scaled-up from 37mm but might we not want the proportions to stay the same?)
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. This was the first thing I noticed when I saw the original render, but like you, I thought I was probably being overly picky. The indices and hands are definitely narrower on the original 62 MAS. The scaling up from 37mm to 40mm shouldn't affect the relationship between the minute markers on the dial and the hour indices or handset as all aspects of the watch are scaled up. I know we are talking about maybe 1mm on the indices and hands, but the effect on the overall appearance of the watch is massive. In my opinion, the wider indices and handset on this homage give it a very different look and feel. Having said that, I do appreciate that this is not supposed to be a direct 1:1 copy of the original and this watch will be a beautiful thing in its own right.

Well done Doug and VWG!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Squall said:


> Hi doug.. just wanna ask, how long would the pre order last when it starts on Monday?


I'm thinking of doing this one differently...so it may remain open until we get the minimum required to get this going - 140 preorders. Of course, the longer the preorder takes - the later the delivery date.


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> I'm thinking of doing this one differently...so it may remain open until we get the minimum required to get this going - 140 preorders. Of course, the longer the preorder takes - the later the delivery date.


Do you have a rough guesstimate of how long delivery would take after you make the order?


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> My thoughts each time I read new posts here.


Ha, I've held off posting that pic SO many times.

ValueWatchGuy & Doug, I feel like I owe you guys a beer for seeing this through so well. Can we add that to the pre-paymet options.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

We're gonna start prototyping regardless of preorder outcome as that takes 60-90 days. After prototype approval, another 90 days for mass production. But we will run into Chinese New Year in February of 2017. So best case scenario - fulfillment begins 6/2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for that. I'm hung between this and one of Doc Vail's Tropics, which is about $150 more, but will deliver in April....


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^He's got prototypes already. We got started a little over a week ago. Lol. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> We're gonna start prototyping regardless of preorder outcome .. So best case scenario - fulfillment begins 6/2017.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent! A new dive watch arriving the beginning of summer '17.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> ^He's got prototypes already. We got started a little over a week ago. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I wasn't meaning that a a criticism of you or your timeline. It's just that if I had had a bit more cash on hand a week or so ago, I'd have already ordered one from him. Now, I think I'm ready to jump to yours. It's just that waiting sux. Big-time.



Djk949 said:


> ^He's got prototypes already. We got started a little over a week ago. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^I didn't take it as one. No worries 

Go Blue!


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> We're gonna start prototyping regardless of preorder outcome as that takes 60-90 days. After prototype approval, another 90 days for mass production. But we will run into Chinese New Year in February of 2017. So best case scenario - fulfillment begins 6/2017.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect! That way it won't seem like I just bought another watch to the wife. Unless of course I do by that time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

The two choices...preorder link coming soon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Inquiring minds want to know... what version will you pick Doug #1?


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

dpeete said:


> Inquiring minds want to know... what version will you pick Doug #1?


Both! :-!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ Hey Doug!
I ended up voting for the diamond logo 
Someone swayed me with their post that we all know what it's an homage to - so no need to have it on the dial.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

The heck with that Go Blue stuff. Keep calm and Sparty on!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ Oh no you didn't :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Even on a forum, I'm stuck in B1G country. Where are the buckeye references?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ the way things are going this season - that's gonna be a showdown! MICH VS OSU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I bet Bama, Clemson, or Washington may have something to say about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

A Buckeye? That's some kind of a nut, isn't it?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Hee-hee-hee. I have insults for every occasion!


I hope no one is offended. All were meant in good humor.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Can someone post pictures of a double domed sapphire watch especially from the side so I have an idea of what we're trying to accomplish here. TIA!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Can someone post pictures of a double domed sapphire watch especially from the side so I have an idea of what we're trying to accomplish here. TIA!


Found this on the web
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=34590538


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Based on the profile rendering










I think we're looking for more of something like this










Or










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, VWG!

Taike, that one is mine!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks!!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Thanks, VWG!
> 
> Taike, that one is mine!


What? Huh? Lol


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope the dome is exactly as ValueWatchGuy posted. That's what I think of a vintage inspired piece like this one. The NTH is gorgeous but it's not domed like VWG's pictures.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, high dome is preferred, but I believe more costly. Many double domed crystals end up being nearly flat.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Actually, I kind of preferred nearly flat (slight dome) sapphire crystal. I'm always worried that one of these days, my arm is going to hit against the door frame or lift door, and shattered that expensive (and hard to find) high dome sapphire crystal. But that is just me.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> ... But that is just me.


Indeed


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

taike said:


> Indeed


Yup, that's why I ordered the 4 pieces of Nth.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, that's why I ordered the 4 pieces of Nth.
> View attachment 9699346


All keepers? I have one of those plus nacken blue


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

taike said:


> All keepers? I have one of those plus nacken blue


Yup, all keepers. At 11.5 mm height, it's like heaven-sent to me. 

Surprisingly, the Näcken Modern, or Mini Pelagos which I like to call it, turned to be my top favourite among the 4, even though I'm sort of a Sub homages junkie.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I'm always worried that one of these days, my arm is going to hit against the door frame or lift door, and shattered that expensive (and hard to find) high dome sapphire crystal. But that is just me.


Gimme some of that high dome.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

tommy_boy said:


> Gimme some of that high dome.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I be divin' with my two-tone, yo.



brandon\;347661
78 said:


>


:-d


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tommy_boy said:


> Gimme some of that high dome.


Not all high domes are equal, i hope the one for the 62Mas is more like the render and less like what Helberg uses










Different styles for different watches

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^ I fully agree, VWG. I have had experience with the high dome as pictured (different watch) and it just catches too much reflection due to the angle of the dome. Would be very happy if the crystal is as rendered.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

MarkND said:


> Perfect! That way it won't seem like I just bought another watch to the wife. Unless of course I do by that time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Mine can't tell. All black divers look the same to her ;-)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^Occasionally the wife does cotton to the fact that there are differences in my black dialed watches. So you need to be careful about that!


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Watch19 said:


> Mine can't tell. All black divers look the same to her ;-)


Same here. But once in awhile she gets the mail before I do.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

MarkND said:


> Same here. But once in awhile she gets the mail before I do.


I have that problem too. I dodged a bullet recently. Three preorders arrived in about a week's time. She got the first one. Fortunately it was a generic enough label. Janis Trading Company. I got the other two. Four watches in a week probably would have ruffled her feathers a bit.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha the old time honored tradition of the race to the beat the old lady to the mailbox. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Haha the old time honored tradition of the race to the beat the old lady to the mailbox.
> 
> Anyone do the same with their report cards?
> 
> That said, waiting for Doug to get the 62MAS up on his site.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Echo...echo...echoooo...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

PRE-ORDERS are NOW OPEN!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/62mas-mww-pre-orders-now-open-3691514.html#post34789490

*I wanted to let you all know that the Pre-Orders for the 62MAS homage by Manchester Watch Works is now officially open. *
*
This watch is priced at $350 + Shipping
$10 for domestic USA shipping
$36 for International Shipping*

*The important thing to note about this pre-order is that MWW will only produce the exact number of watches ordered and paid for. So there WILL NOT an opportunity to buy this watch once the pre-order closes. *

Please follow this link to the MWW pre-order page and complete your order 

USE THIS LINK https://goo.gl/2tGS1x


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update - great news!

Any idea what date pre-order closes, as I couldn't find it on the MWW pre-order page?



valuewatchguy said:


> PRE-ORDERS are NOW OPEN!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/62mas-mww-pre-orders-now-open-3691514.html#post34789490
> 
> ...


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the head up, nice to see MWW offers both dial designs 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 D5833 發送


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

poxyhen said:


> Thanks for the update - great news!
> 
> Any idea what date pre-order closes, as I couldn't find it on the MWW pre-order page?


My understanding is that Doug will assess the timing of the preorder in about a week. Once the 140 MOQ is reached, the preorder could close. Only the amount ordered will be made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ what he said 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

As much as I am likely to regret this I'm not going to be ordering one of these. . . . . .:-(



. . . . . .something else has come up at a price I can't refuse. And I can unsubcribe and not have to read the endless debates on the ne15 vs nh35, etc :-db-)



Well done to valuewatchguy and Doug for such an amazing effort in getting this off the ground and I'm sure that everyone that orders one won't be disappointed. I'll be looking forward to the teasing next year when these start appearing . . . . . . |>


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Make sure I have this right, the preorder opens this Monday 11:00am est and will remain open for 2 weeks. Is this accurate, the above from your Instagram or did this change ?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Artonthewrist said:


> Make sure I have this right, the preorder opens this Monday 11:00am est and will remain open for 2 weeks. Is this accurate, the above from your Instagram or did this change ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Look at the post by ValueWatchGuy. The preorder is open NOW! Click on the link from VWG to order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Djk949 said:


> ^ what he said
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apologies from this dense one, I am one of the original folks that made the list and I'm curious as to when the preorder closes?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Artonthewrist said:


> Apologies from this dense one, I am one of the original folks that made the list and I'm curious as to when the preorder closes?





Djk949 said:


> ^ what he said
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Acurry said:


> My understanding is that Doug will assess the timing of the preorder in about a week. Once the 140 MOQ is reached, the preorder could close. Only the amount ordered will be made.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Acurry is correct about the close of pre-orders

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Pre-Order complete and paid.

One in Double Diamond Logo and One in 62MAS Logo.

Thanks guys.

(will these carry Ltd edition serial numbers?)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

GMT Aviator said:


> Pre-Order complete and paid.
> 
> One in Double Diamond Logo and One in 62MAS Logo.
> 
> ...


Not that i know of........Doug?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Will someone kindly keep a running tally of the preorders? I want to pop a champagne bottle when the magic number of 140 is passed. TIA.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Will someone kindly keep a running tally of the preorders? I want to pop a champagne bottle when the magic number of 140 is passed. TIA.


That would probably need to be Doug as some may order without posting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll look into RANDOM serial numbers 

I'll post a tally soon. I don't have access right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Djk949 said:


> I'll look into RANDOM serial numbers
> 
> I'll post a tally soon. I don't have access right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Serial numbers would be great.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> I'll look into RANDOM serial numbers
> 
> I'll post a tally soon. I don't have access right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take one with a random serial number as long as mine is the lowest! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirrorman (Nov 25, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> PRE-ORDERS are NOW OPEN!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/62mas-mww-pre-orders-now-open-3691514.html#post34789490
> 
> ...


SWEET!! Thanks for the heads-up.

Pre-ordered and PAID ...


----------



## MiniW (Mar 24, 2010)

add 1 to the tally! (diamond logo all the way!)


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Pre-ordered one of each. 
Thanks to VWG and Doug for getting this off the ground so quickly. Concept proposal to pre-production in a less than month must be some kind of record.
Just joined the forums and my wallet takes a major hit on my 6th post.
Is that normal here at WUS? At this rate, you could end up a street person, but be the one with the nice watch.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Watch19 said:


> Pre-ordered one of each.
> 
> Is that normal here at WUS? At this rate, you could end up a street person, but be the one with the nice watch.


Oh Yes! That's normal alright! Lucky for you you've stumbled straight across a timeless classic in the making with this one.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> I have that problem too. I dodged a bullet recently. Three preorders arrived in about a week's time. She got the first one. Fortunately it was a generic enough label. Janis Trading Company. I got the other two. Four watches in a week probably would have ruffled her feathers a bit.


Ah, finally I understand why Doc chose JTC for his company name!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Artonthewrist said:


> Serial numbers would be great.


I second the serial number idea, especially for a one time production run.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Serial numbers make sense on limited run like this. I don't have a preference for a low number since Doug will build #140 and #001 equally well.
VWG and Doug should retain Serial numbers 001 and 002.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Done and done. Double diamond for me (I flipped... Dougs need to stick together).


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> I'm thinking of doing this one differently...so it may remain open until we get the minimum required to get this going - 140 preorders. Of course, the longer the preorder takes - the later the delivery date.


I do hope that you will keep the pre-order open beyond 140 pieces -- as in, if you hit that number in five days, I hope that you keep it a full two weeks. I'll need at least two weeks (ideally a few days after election day) to figure out if I can afford it or not.

And, for everyone else here who can afford it with no question, it would be too bad if "civilians" bought 'em up and "we" didn't get a chance to get into the MOQ of 140 pieces.

Perhaps a 2-4 day warning before closing the pre-orders?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> I do hope that you will keep the pre-order open beyond 140 pieces -- as in, if you hit that number in five days, I hope that you keep it a full two weeks. I'll need at least two weeks (ideally a few days after election day) to figure out if I can afford it or not.
> 
> And, for everyone else here who can afford it with no question, it would be too bad if "civilians" bought 'em up and "we" didn't get a chance to get into the MOQ of 140 pieces.
> 
> Perhaps a 2-4 day warning before closing the pre-orders?


I'm having similar issue as you. So I'm thinking the same as you.


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I'm having similar issue as you. So I'm thinking the same as you.


Me too. I can only afford it after Nov 1st. So hoping for an warning before preorder closes.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Couldn't resist after reading all the postings in this thread and ordered diamond dial.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

There will be ample warning before the preorder closes. It will be open at least 2 weeks...maybe more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

I just saw the thread.. how can we join the project ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

kakefe said:


> I just saw the thread.. how can we join the project ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out the preorder link on manchesterwatchworks website.

You just missed the voting part, but since you can choose between 2 dials, you can probably get the version you prefer.

S.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kakefe said:


> I just saw the thread.. how can we join the project ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*
This watch is priced at $350 + Shipping
$10 for domestic USA shipping
$36 for International Shipping*

*The important thing to note about this pre-order is that MWW will only produce the exact number of watches ordered and paid for. So there WILL NOT an opportunity to buy this watch once the pre-order closes. *

Please follow this link to the MWW pre-order page and complete your order 

USE THIS LINK https://goo.gl/2tGS1x

There will be 2 choices of dial logo (no change in price for either selection) that can be picked for this watch. The two options are shown below as either the '62MAS' text logo or the 'MWW' diamond logo:

The MWW Diamond logo is an applied logo and the 62MAS logo will be printed.










Specifications:
- 40mm x 47mm 316L stainless steel case
- Seiko NE15 automatic movement, 21,600 bph, 50+ hour power reserve, finely finished, quickset date, hack setting, manual winding capability
- 200m water resistance
- Double domed sapphire crystal with inner AR
- 120 click unidirectional bezel with aluminum insert
- Superluminova C3 lumed dial, hands and bezel 12:00 marker
- Screwed down and engraved crown and caseback
- Black tropic style rubber strap, 20mm drilled through lugs
- Sunburst grey dial finish with choice of '62mas' logo or MWW triangle logo
- See renders for additional details
- Please read all additional details on the MWW pre-order page

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Licu said:


> Me too. I can only afford it after Nov 1st. So hoping for an warning before preorder closes.


Lol, funny thing is, like you, I'm more comfortable financially after Nov 1st too.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

46 confirmed preorders so far after only 1 day. 94 left to go 

Spread the word!

Btw - The MWW triangle logo is more popular right now by about 20 orders. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

So, 13 and 33+/-?


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> So, 13 and 33+/-?


He means 46 are sold, 94 unsold. So if you haven't preordered yet there are 94 left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

fogbound said:


> He means 46 are sold, 94 unsold. So if you haven't preordered yet there are 94 left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And MikeyT is taking about the DD vs 62mas split. 33+13


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

But he also said about 20 more MWW logos than 62MAS dials, thus the 13/33 comment. I will order soon. 140 is not the max, though. It is the minimum.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Any set date for when the pre-order closes ?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

No


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Edit: the lazy millennial has been helped. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> *
> This watch is priced at $350 + Shipping
> $10 for domestic USA shipping
> $36 for International Shipping*
> ...


Bump for spoon - fed millenials and others too lazy to read


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

taike said:


> Bump for spoon - fed millenials and others too lazy to read


Thanks man  I was too busy vaping to go back and read through the 55 pages

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

how long is the pre-order supposed to run for? Definitely interested but spread too thin with watch funds and will need some time to replenish


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

rhaykal said:


> how long is the pre-order supposed to run for? Definitely interested but spread too thin with watch funds and will need some time to replenish


Hi,

On the other thread, Doug (MWW) said the objective is to get the required 140 preorders.

Once the number is reached, he will decide how longer will the preorder will stay open.

We got about 45 preorders in the 1st 24 hours, an excellent start!!

S.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My worry is that we won't get 140 preorders. I'm thinking of Graeme's SAS preorder that fell short just a while ago.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

60 now rsvpd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> 60 now rsvpd
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be looking to get one in a weeks time or so. I understand a few others are waiting for funds to become available too.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm one of those. Maybe tomorrow, maybe Tuesday.



Ukal said:


> I'll be looking to get one in a weeks time or so. I understand a few others are waiting for funds to become available too.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Random serial numbers are confirmed 

Emphasis on the word RANDOM!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope that this version has a high dome like this one.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Nicely played Gentlemen.
Nice thick raised printing on the 62MAS is what I'm hoping for..... plus the nice thin case but I know thats been mentioned.
I will now try to put this whole project out of mind while waiting for the prototype although thats going to be hard with the amount of bumps / comments this thread gets.
Maybe official updates on the MWW 62MAS page?


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Slippery slope, I know, but PayPal's credit system is how I deal with bringing a new one in and then needing to send 1 or 2 out. 6 months no interest credit.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

fearlessleader said:


> &#8230;(ideally a few days after election day) to figure out if I can afford it or not.


Do you have money riding on the elections or something? Lol.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Do you have money riding on the elections or something? Lol.


Maybe he'll have to cover international shipping if the wrong candidate wins?


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Big thanks to Valuewatchguy and Doug for all the effort and making this project happen. It is never easy and the speed from the scratch to the preorder here is incredible. Placed my order and now just impatiently waiting...
THANK YOU!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Random serial numbers are confirmed
> 
> Emphasis on the word RANDOM!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My recommendation is based on alphabetical order. With the initials AC I'm bound to get a low number!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Full Definition of random
1
a : lacking a definite plan, purpose, or pattern
b : made, done, or chosen at random


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm also thinking about order processing. Totally random rarely happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

You get what you get and you don't throw a fit


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

taike said:


> You get what you get and you don't throw a fit


You must have kids too. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> My worry is that we won't get 140 preorders. I'm thinking of Graeme's SAS preorder that fell short just a while ago.


Although the SAS fell a little short it is still going into production.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3510386


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

taike said:


> You get what you get and you don't throw a fit


My son tells his little sister that when he takes her toy...which is why I'm not surprised when she clocks him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Halfway to 140 as of this morning


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I got mine in, finally. Paypal was being cantankerous.
Now the wait begins...


Djk949 said:


> Halfway to 140 as of this morning


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

From what I'm reading there will be another flurry of preorders come pay day.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

GMT Aviator said:


> From what I'm reading there will be another flurry of preorders come pay day.


+1


----------



## Tombo62 (Oct 8, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> Halfway to 140 as of this morning


Hi - add one more order for the 62MAS dial.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This project was picked up by the oceanic time blog.

http://oceanictime.blogspot.tw/2016/10/manchesterwatchworks-62mas.html?m=1

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I just ordered mine. One closer to 140.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

That should be good for some sales....... The next 40 are going to be the hardest..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Just ordered one with the 62MAS dial. 
Hmmm. Maybe I should get one for my dad, too.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

I haven't ordered yet either, but will do in the next few days .


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Haven't ordered mine either. Trying to discreetly come up with the funds. I told myself no more watches this year but can't let this go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

To mas or no mas.......that is the question.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks sweet. Never done a pre-order. Not sure if I can pay $360 and wait that long.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

jtaka1 said:


> Looks sweet. Never done a pre-order. Not sure if I can pay $360 and wait that long.


I thought the same thing when I got the MWW Morgan on Kickstarter. Doug's communication and prompt delivery on the exact product envisioned earned my trust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> To mas or no mas.......that is the question.


Tomas said no mas


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

We're at 70% of our goal now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Ordered one today! :-d

Michael


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

So 99 bottles of beer on the wall.....


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Tanjecterly said:


> So 99 bottles of beer on the wall.....


Love it, we sang this around the camp
fire a time or three : )


----------



## IBNR (Aug 23, 2011)

Take another one down! I just saw Doug's post about this project on the Diver's Watches page on FB and pretty much fell in love immediately. The DD dial looks perfect to me, so that's what I ordered. Can't wait to see if this thing really flies!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

100 bottles of beer on the wall!


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

*EDIT: Question answered on other social media - order placed!*

After reading a bit through this thread, it doesn't seem as if we will see a prototype before preorder closes. Is this correct? I have been following MWW for a while now and don't doubt Doug's work but I've not pre-ordered something like this before.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

....


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Inq said:


> [email protected] q42


What's that for?


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Don t know how that happened, really...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Inq said:


> [email protected] q42


My browser warns me this is a scamming site..... I didn't open?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

They have a forum here, I copied their email and posted by mistake while browsing on tapatalk. My appologies.


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

How are we travelling with the preorder Doug?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sabarig said:


> How are we travelling with the preorder Doug?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Doug told me very close to 80%.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Cmon guys we're so close. Spread the word...and if nothing else double down and snag two!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Cmon guys we're so close. Spread the word...and if nothing else double down and snag two!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Add a white dial version (red & blue MWW logo) and I'd grab a second lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

80% + 1 ;-)


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Just do a Padi version, that's Seikos new business model for 234% growth! Ha ha. Seriously though I can't afford to buy two and all the people I know on the forum are already linked to this project nearly. Come on other WUS members!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Doug told me very close to 80%.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info VWG.. I hope the numbers keep moving up..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

So, uh, 113 bottles of beer on the wall?


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Cmon guys we're so close. Spread the word...and if nothing else double down and snag two!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already have! Maybe I need a third?


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

GMT Aviator said:


> I already have! Maybe I need a third?


I also ordered two. Classic styling, Sapphire and a NE15 movement. Not easy finding a brand new Seiko diver with those features for $350.00.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Finally got my order in. One step closer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

114 bottles of beer on the wall....!!!!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Very nice project!
I really like this grey sunray-dial b-) 

A 62MAS to Northern Germany??? :think:


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

brunemto said:


> A 62MAS to Northern Germany??? :think:


Do it! There's already one going to the south!

Michael


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

Samwatch said:


> Do it! There's already one going to the south!
> 
> Michael


...and one to the west!;-)


----------



## chesterred (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

Sorry to be tardy. Just placed mine.

CUT ME SOME SLACK BRO, I'M POOR!


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Jimboz said:


> Sorry to be tardy. Just placed mine.
> 
> CUT ME SOME SLACK BRO, I'M POOR!


With one of these on you're wrist, you are no longer poor and will be wearing riches fit for a king.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's another shout out to our little project...

https://www.wristwatchreview.com/2016/11/03/introducing-the-manchesterwatchworks-62mas/


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

******UPDATE on Pre-Orders*****

Prototypes are expected before the end of the year.

Prices for the 62MAS will remain $350+shipping until the end of November.

Starting December 1 the price will increase to $400+Shipping.

Pre-Orders will close once the prototype is made public. 
*


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Dis I miss it? How do we stand in regards to the MOQ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> Dis I miss it? How do we stand in regards to the MOQ?


A little over 80%

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Please don’t shoot me over this: I’m just “throwing it out there” as I’m genuinely interested in everyones opinion and thoughts. I appreciate Doug and ValueWatchGuy have ultimate design-rights and they will do what they consider best and I’m sure the finished article will be fantastic. And of course Doug and ValueWatchGuy may have finalised design plans leaving no-room for any (even subtle) changes. 

One concern I have is the polished index markers and hands. It sounds strange to say I’m not a fan of the current Rolex Submariner but I’m not; it seems to be very “blingy” and one reason for that is the brightly polished (white gold I believe) hands and hour markers/index lume surrounds. 

Given the indicies/hour markers on the 62MAS are quite large, I’m wondering if anyone else thinks brushed/matt indicies (and even hands) might be nicer option than highly polished?

I appreciate such a change does not 100% faithfully recreate the original but as I say, I think it’s a very subtle change and I do not think we have to copy the original absolutely exactly if we think something may be an improvement. 

Again – just throwing this out there and definitely not wanted to cause offence or frustration etc to anyone. Thanks!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

The watch was mostly made to look like the 62 MAS; most of the guys here like the classic '60s look but we are unable to afford the real thing (and actually use it underwater). The final design is decided and at this point won't change.

One thing you can do however, is get one and then change the dial and hands to your liking. Plenty of options out there since this is a Seiko NE15. You will still have a solid value with a proven movement, sapphire crystal and superb retro-cool case.

S.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's not "ultimate design rights". Lol. I do not personally own an original 62mas, but all photos I studied (that were in focus enough) of the original watch showed polished hands and markers. Hence the design on the homage version. This also fits the design aesthetic of the time period this was released in (1960's). Someone posted a pic in this thread also showing the polished finishes on the original. On a personal note, every watch I have with polished hands and/or indices does not appear "blingy" IMHO. We're talking millimeters of bling. Not swathes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

The design is perfect! I'm ok with the "bling" it's what the original had and if it was good enough 40 years ago it's good enough for me today. Kudos Doug and VWG!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Polished lume curbs are now blingy?

The end is near.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Opensider said:


> . I appreciate Doug and ValueWatchGuy have ultimate design-rights and they will do what they consider best and I'm sure the finished article will be fantastic. !


Um...... you give me way too much credit.....seriously, I'm a watch nerd who got REALLY REALLY lucky that i found a company as good as Manchester Watch Works to help make a wish of mine come true. Then I found 140 other people to pony up their money to join in. Not much design going on here.......just a guy who feels really fortunate.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> It's not "ultimate design rights". Lol. I do not personally own an original 62mas, but all photos I studied (that were in focus enough) of the original watch showed polished hands and markers. Hence the design on the homage version. This also fits the design aesthetic of the time period this was released in (1960's). Someone posted a pic in this thread also showing the polished finishes on the original. On a personal note, every watch I have with polished hands and/or indices does not appear "blingy" IMHO. We're talking millimeters of bling. Not swathes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Doug! I agree, not all watches with polished hands and indicies appear blingy; but some sure do (at least to my eyes!). Thanks for the feedback. I'm sure the watch will look fantastic!


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Um...... you give me way too much credit.....seriously, I'm a watch nerd who got REALLY REALLY lucky that i found a company as good as Manchester Watch Works to help make a wish of mine come true. Then I found 140 other people to pony up their money to join in. Not much design going on here.......just a guy who feels really fortunate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well.... OK... if you say so......but thanks for all your hard work so far!


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

This is bling...


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Drawing on my experience of owning and flipping far too many divers, including a Sub 14060, and spending more time than I care to admit trying on the SubC at my local AD (114060), I believe the polished hands and indices are not the primary reason for the SubC's "bling." It's the combination of a very glossy black dial and a flat sapphire crystal with no AR. Trust me on this. There're many divers out there that also have polished hands and indices but aren't anywhere near as blinding as the SubC because they have AR and matte dials. The Tudor BB Blue is a great example.

As long as this watch has a matte dial and a coat of AR it should be fine. The domed crystal will also eliminate the blinding reflection you can get from a flat crystal.

But a glossy dial would probably kill this for me. In fact, if I decide against the upcoming Halios Seaforth (still on the fence) it will be because of the gloss dial, as I love everything else about the watch. I've owned two divers with glossy black dials and it's something I just can't get around. Both were flipped pretty quickly.



Opensider said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please don't shoot me over this: I'm just "throwing it out there" as I'm genuinely interested in everyones opinion and thoughts. I appreciate Doug and ValueWatchGuy have ultimate design-rights and they will do what they consider best and I'm sure the finished article will be fantastic. And of course Doug and ValueWatchGuy may have finalised design plans leaving no-room for any (even subtle) changes.
> 
> ...


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

PAM-SNOB said:


> The design is perfect! I'm ok with the "bling" it's what the original had and if it was good *enough 40 years ago *it's good enough for me today. Kudos Doug and VWG!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.
Try 50 years (I still think of the 90's as 10 years ago too)


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Here's another shout out to our little project...
> 
> https://www.wristwatchreview.com/2016/11/03/introducing-the-manchesterwatchworks-62mas/


Hi Doug,

What's the bezel insert made of?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

FWIW: the dial isn't matte or glossy... it is a sunburst.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

40mm, paper thin, I'll pass. Good luck though.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

petalz said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> What's the bezel insert made of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Edit: Brushed steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Edit: Brushed steel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Say whaaaaaaaat, if it's anything like my nth, it could tip me over....


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

If NTH subs have brushed steel bezel inserts, then you have a very good idea of how the 62mas bezel insert will look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Opensider said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please don't shoot me over this: I'm just "throwing it out there" as I'm genuinely interested in everyones opinion and thoughts. I appreciate Doug and ValueWatchGuy have ultimate design-rights and they will do what they consider best and I'm sure the finished article will be fantastic. And of course Doug and ValueWatchGuy may have finalised design plans leaving no-room for any (even subtle) changes.
> 
> ...


the design horse bolted about page 3, everything since has been vain attempts to chase it down and give it a groom and new shoes but it's long since running free in the ranges and looking good doing it.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

So - we're running out of steam on preorders? I certainly hope not!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Opensider said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please don't shoot me over this: I'm just "throwing it out there" as I'm genuinely interested in everyones opinion and thoughts. I appreciate Doug and ValueWatchGuy have ultimate design-rights and they will do what they consider best and I'm sure the finished article will be fantastic. And of course Doug and ValueWatchGuy may have finalised design plans leaving no-room for any (even subtle) changes.
> 
> ...


I think you made a good point. I agree it'd look better with brushed marker surrounds & hands as well. Obviously a matter of taste. I am not a fan of shiny SS typically and find it blingy in many applications too. 
Here the group wants to copy the style of the original staying as close to it for this homage. The 62MAS is rare bird and expensive so this allows WIS to obtain a faithful homage without breaking the bank. For me the polished SS is not a deal breaker here imho and it suits the watch fine even if I'd prefer brushed as well. 
It's a very cool piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

The original 62mas was also known for leaking underwater but we're NOT going to recreate that. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> The original 62mas was also known for leaking underwater but we're NOT going to recreate that. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's part of the charm  :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> .....Here the group wants to copy the style of the original staying as close to it for this homage. The 62MAS is rare bird and expensive so this allows WIS to obtain a faithful homage without breaking the bank. For me the polished SS is not a deal breaker here imho and it suits the watch fine.....
> It's a very cool piece.


this ^^^^^^
I searched for an original for a while and never found anything I wanted to spend my money on, or would have felt comfortable wearing.
A Seiko re issue would be great but until that happens this one will happily scratch the itch and be a stress free wearer, especially in the water.

I don't usually find the room for direct homages but the limited run / non branded / WIS generated nature of this project has bought me on board..... i look forward to the prototype.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

There's an original for sale in the sales forum asking $1500! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

We're at almost 85%. 
I'm confident we'll get there. As you know, I already ordered the prototypes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think you made a good point. I agree it'd look better with brushed marker surrounds & hands as well. Obviously a matter of taste. I am not a fan of shiny SS typically and find it blingy in many applications too.
> Here the group wants to copy the style of the original staying as close to it for this homage. The 62MAS is rare bird and expensive so this allows WIS to obtain a faithful homage without breaking the bank. For me the polished SS is not a deal breaker here imho and it suits the watch fine even if I'd prefer brushed as well.
> It's a very cool piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also, acrylic crystals as on the original "soften" the bling, unlike the clinical clarity of sapphire.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I stand corrected - Looks like our 62mas homage hands and indices will be brushed after all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> There's an original for sale in the sales forum asking $1500!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...and SOLD! ...leaky disposition and all...


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> I stand corrected - Looks like our 62mas homage hands and indices will be brushed after all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Doug

Thanks for the update. Just for clarification, is that on both dial options, or just those with the 62MAS logo on the dial?

Im not bothered either way, it'll look stunning I'm sure.

Regards


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I am very interested but... can anyone convince me that it won't look silly on my 8.5" wrist?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^both dial options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polished or brushed, it'll be a winner 
It's nice to see a 62MAS homage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Polished or brushed, it'll be a winner
> It's nice to see a 62MAS homage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I concur.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Silmatic said:


> I am very interested but... can anyone convince me that it won't look silly on my 8.5" wrist?


This is very anecdotal and sidetracked. But here is a 33mm watch on my 7 1/2 - 7 3/4 inch wrist. Watches that are small relative to your wrist can be pulled off. A nato usually helps. And in this instance, the all-dial design helps, which you won't have with a diver.

Besides, 8-inch plus wrists are not new and there was a time that 37mm was considered "oversized".

And if you wanted a better idea of a small diver on large wrists, you could post a thread asking for pics of the SKX013 on large[r] wrists.

Anyway, here's my pic.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Silmatic said:


> I am very interested but... can anyone convince me that it won't look silly on my 8.5" wrist?


It will look vintage sized on your wrist I suspect.
Whether or not it looks silly to you will have more to do with what sized divers you are used to wearing.
If you are used to wearing 45mm plus sized divers on bracelet then this one may feel strange..... I know personally that with my 7 inch wrist a 37mm vintage cushion cased diver looks small initially but perfectly acceptable to me on wrist after the initial adjustment moment

EDIT - see pictures below


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I suspect this bulova manufactured watch is a 62mas ripoff from 1973.... 37mm at the bezel. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

matthew P said:


> I suspect this bulova manufactured watch is a 62mas ripoff from 1973.... 37mm at the bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The case shape helps take up more space on the wrist to give the appearance of a larger watch imo.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Silmatic said:


> I am very interested but... can anyone convince me that it won't look silly on my 8.5" wrist?


Of course it won't look silly.......


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> I stand corrected - Looks like our 62mas homage hands and indices will be brushed after all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's funny the way things work out sometimes! I'm sure it will look superb. Thanks for the update Doug.


----------



## dmaria1120 (Sep 7, 2016)

Beautiful watch, I would definitely purchase for my husband if it comes to fruition. Just a thought, in addition to the size listed, a 36mm would be nice for the ladies or a man that prefers a smaller watch.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ We're at 90% with preorders open until the end of 2016 (although at a higher price come 12/1) - So it's safe to say it's gonna be made 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

126 bottles of beer on the wall and counting!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Are we there yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

matthew P said:


> I suspect this bulova manufactured watch is a 62mas ripoff from 1973.... 37mm at the bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the Caravelle. In the end it wore too small at 37mm even with a NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I had the Caravelle. In the end it wore too small at 37mm even with a NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't remember you owning that one Brice though I'm hardly surprised.

Its not a large watch and side by side with any of my other divers and it always seems too small, I have to admit being sold by its vintage charm and on the person nato its a fun wear.

Will the 62Mas be too small for some?.....at 40 mm its conceivable but I suspect the vintage vibe may swing some big wristed people into trying it.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

dmaria1120 said:


> Beautiful watch, I would definitely purchase for my husband if it comes to fruition. Just a thought, in addition to the size listed, a 36mm would be nice for the ladies or a man that prefers a smaller watch.


Don't wait too long, only the watches pre ordered will be produced.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

matthew P said:


> didn't remember you owning that one Brice though I'm hardly surprised.
> 
> Its not a large watch and side by side with any of my other divers and it always seems too small, I have to admit being sold by its vintage charm and on the person nato its a fun wear.
> 
> Will the 62Mas be too small for some?.....at 40 mm its conceivable but I suspect the vintage vibe may swing some big wristed people into trying it.


It wore pretty small. It was short too. 
I think the 62MAS will wear great for many. Seems to have a large dial opening, bezel isn't too thick and it's pushed to the edge. Case shape seems elongated enough. Also this style watch isn't meant to be worn large. 
It'll be great I'm sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I had the borealis scorpionfish which is very similar to this in terms of case and dial design. I sold it because of the 50mm straight lug to log. I ordered this since it looks very promising 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> ^ We're at 90% with preorders open until the end of 2016 (although at a higher price come 12/1) - So it's safe to say it's gonna be made
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot to remind everyone that I will only make the exact number ordered so there will be none destined for sale in my webstore after preorders close.

Ie., if 151 are rsvpd, then I will make 151 (but I will have extra spare parts for possible warranty work).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Posted this thread on slickdeals, and at least one member there said he purchased one


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ This deal is too slick for members of the slickdeals forum!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^^ This deal is too slick for members of the slickdeals forum!


 Not sure what to say to that, but I will say Brazil is in my top 10 best films


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Loved that movie. And Terry Gilliam's other works too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Loved that movie. And Terry Gilliam's other works too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 +1
His unofficial film "trifecta" of Brazil, Time Bandits and Adventures of Baron Von Munchausen is classic!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

What's about the target of 140?

I am so indecided.......the size, the look..... it's great.......


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Doug has said he wants to do it with the current count, but remember that he is only making the exact amount ordered, so don't miss out.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ what he said 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Heyyyy. Just noticed this thread... please count me in!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Heyyyy. Just noticed this thread... please count me in!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


"Do or not do...there is no try"
Yoda, Jedi master

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Heyyyy. Just noticed this thread... please count me in!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/62mas-mww-pre-orders-now-open-3691514.html

Nail it down: )


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I wanna see the prototype now!!😢


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

brunemto said:


> What's about the target of 140?
> 
> I am so indecided.......the size, the look..... it's great.......


Na, los jetzt! Kaufst oane!

Michael


----------



## Hemi Jim (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't usually go for homages, but this one is just right. I've got my order in!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

UPDATE: Since the NE15 is made to order (takes 6 months), I am starting mass production now to get these on your wrists  So, I'm limiting the 62mas series to 150 total pieces. That means we have 20 spots up for grabs. Price will increase 12/1 and pre-orders will close end of 2016. 

Prototype will be in hand sometime next month.

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Samwatch said:


> Na, los jetzt! Kaufst oane!
> 
> Michael


:-!

okay, überredet ;-)

Done. One more to Germany b-) . My choice: 62MAS-Logo!


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> UPDATE: Since the NE15 is made to order (takes 6 months), I am starting mass production now to get these on your wrists  So, I'm limiting the 62mas series to 150 total pieces. That means we have 20 spots up for grabs. Price will increase 12/1 and pre-orders will close end of 2016.
> 
> Prototype will be in hand sometime next month.
> 
> ...


I hope this means that the movements are already ordered? Or is that yet to happen? My heart sinks a little when I think that it will be June or July (or later) before arrival. But you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I gave my factory the deposit to order the NE15s already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

This piece ticks so many boxes for me. Without reading through 60+ pages, can someone tell me what I need to do to jump on this train before it leaves the station?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Go here: '62MAS' (pre-orders now open)


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

I have placed an order for one of these. Very unlike me to dive into these sorts of things without seeing a finalised product but from what I've seen, both renderings and Doug's previous work I am confident that I won't be disappointed. 

A few questions regarding aesthetics of the final version:

The rendering shows the dial as a light grey sunburst. Will the project aim to replicate a darker grey, like that seen on an actual 62MAS? Similarly, is the bezel insert grey or black?

Next question is regarding the sapphire crystal. Is the plan to have the dome protrude above the bezel like in the renderings? (Very Oris 65  ) 

Finally, the tropic strap. Looks fantastic. The diamond shapes also match the MWW logo which breathes a little modern flair into the whole ting. Any more details would be great.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Do you think I could pull off this strap on the 62MAS?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Do you think I could pull off this strap on the 62MAS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could work! I'm thinking I'll go with a shark mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Do you think I could pull off this strap on the 62MAS?


Interesting. Does it come with half links?

I have had a couple such bracelets and miss having a clasp with micro adjustment holes.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tommy_boy said:


> Interesting. Does it come with half links?
> 
> I have had a couple such bracelets and miss having a clasp with micro adjustment holes.












The strap has 8 removable links each measuring 8mm in length, and 4 micro adjustment holes on the buckle, which makes the minimum adjusted length of this strap 109mm. The removable links are fastened with split pins.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tommy_boy said:


> Interesting. Does it come with half links?
> 
> I have had a couple such bracelets and miss having a clasp with micro adjustment holes.


Here it is on a different watch










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Toathus said:


> I have placed an order for one of these. Very unlike me to dive into these sorts of things without seeing a finalised product but from what I've seen, both renderings and Doug's previous work I am confident that I won't be disappointed.
> 
> A few questions regarding aesthetics of the final version:
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard!

The dial is a charcoal sunburst so should be darker.

Bezel insert is black.

Crystal is double domed so it will rise above the case.

Hope this helps.

And if anything' "off" on the protos, we'll correct them in mass production.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here it is on a different watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Valuewatchguy, I like that bracelet! I was going to go with a east tech fishbone bracelet but that is much better looking. Where can I source this bracelet.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ looks like Watch Gecko 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

That bracelet actually looks very similar to a late 60s Seiko bracelet (so appropriate to a 62MAS homage). Here is my similar bracelet off a 5606 7070(?) Lordmatic and fitted to my Silverwave. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> The dial is a charcoal sunburst so should be darker.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making this happen, Doug!

About the crystal, is it relatively flat across the surface or does it have a high curvature point? The former would be preferable for me as it does not catch as much reflection.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> ^ looks like Watch Gecko
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

pepcr1 said:


> Hey Valuewatchguy, I like that bracelet! I was going to go with a east tech fishbone bracelet but that is much better looking. Where can I source this bracelet.


Doug is correct, that is watchgecko. Either that or Yokobies beads of rice is what i am targeting. I think he sells it with straight end links as well.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Alpineboy said:


> Thanks for making this happen, Doug!
> 
> About the crystal, is it relatively flat across the surface or does it have a high curvature point. The former would be preferable for me as it does not catch as much reflection.


Has a curvature but with inner anti reflective coating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

^^^All questions I've been wanting to ask.... waiting with baited breath....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> The dial is a charcoal sunburst so should be darker.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It's going to be very long 6 months!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I was also looking at that Watchgecko bracelet recently and thinking it would likely look good on this 62mas homage. Only issue for me is Im not really into straight end links.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Working on technical drawings...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks good.... Love the beveled edges on the Bezel and the big crown. 
How thick is this drawing? ( with/ without Chrystal?)

Happy thanksgiving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Without crystal is 11.7mm. With double domed crystal is 12.9mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Without crystal is 11.7mm. With double domed crystal is 12.9mm.


Great.... happy to see those low numbers.
Super thin case back ( 200 meters) going to be great - cheers.

I see a MM300 bezel resemblance - fantastic.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Do you think I could pull off this strap on the 62MAS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES..........STOP SPENDING MY MONEY


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

matthew P said:


> YES..........STOP SPENDING MY MONEY


HAHA!!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Buceoman said:


> I'm guessing this will fit slightly smaller than a skx007. I have small wrists(6.25in) and found the skx007 I used to own to be just bearable but most of the time wished it was smaller. Does the price listed include shipping to Canada? I live in Toronto.


IIRC it is about 40$ extra to ship this here.

S.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

$36 to Canada (and any other country outside the USA). 

Will definitely fit smaller than an SKX. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Working on technical drawings...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see you guys working on that watch : )

Do you want to have the coin edge going all the way down to the bottom of the bezel, to where it meets the case? Just asking, because the 6217 bezel was kind of recessed on the lower part:

http://cdn.fratellowatches.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/Seiko62MAS003.jpg


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

kristo said:


> Good to see you guys working on that watch : )
> 
> Do you want to have the coin edge going all the way down to the bottom of the bezel, to where it meets the case? Just asking, because the 6217 bezel was kind of recessed on the lower part:
> 
> http://cdn.fratellowatches.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/Seiko62MAS003.jpg


I may be wrong, but I think I have read that there were a couple of different variations to the coin edge for the 62MAS. The coin edge all the way to the bottom may be correct in some cases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

@kristo - There are some design elements that are not 100% copied from the original as I like to humor myself and think that we're improving/updating a classic design not just copying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

tritto said:


> I may be wrong, but I think I have read that there were a couple of different variations to the coin edge for the 62MAS. The coin edge all the way to the bottom may be correct in some cases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I didn't know that. They are too rare...



Djk949 said:


> @kristo - There are some design elements that are not 100% copied from the original as I like to humor myself and think that we're improving/updating a classic design not just copying
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get it: )

I was just asking because I liked it, looked kind of unique to me.

Cheers,
Christoph


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

matthew P said:


> YES..........STOP SPENDING MY MONEY


You guys are in my head ! I had this one on my short list as well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ioja (Nov 26, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> @kristo - There are some design elements that are not 100% copied from the original as I like to humor myself and think that we're improving/updating a classic design not just copying
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One doubt: The hour marks in the original seem quite thinner than in the design, is the final design going to maintain the original width of the marks?

Many thanks in any case...
Iñaki


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Ioja said:


> One doubt: The hour marks in the original seem quite thinner than in the design, is the final design going to maintain the original width of the marks?
> 
> Many thanks in any case...
> Iñaki


You answered your own question with that quote...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

A suggestion for consideration perhaps: I think it would be a nice touch to have a silver date wheel to compliment the indices and colour palette of the watch. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Toathus said:


> A suggestion for consideration perhaps: I think it would be a nice touch to have a silver date wheel to compliment the indices and colour palette of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


The silver date wheel on the MM300 is magnificent but Id be surprised if it was an option at this price point?


----------



## Mr_Katt (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm going to have to reach into the student budget for this one. I have 2 questions for you guys tho, the domed sapphire, will that look like the oris 65? And is there a good bracelet for it somewhere, the H-style would be cool to get.

Cheers


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Toathus said:


> A suggestion for consideration perhaps: I think it would be a nice touch to have a silver date wheel to compliment the indices and colour palette of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk





matthew P said:


> The silver date wheel on the MM300 is magnificent but Id be surprised if it was an option at this price point?


Man..that would be nice!

Any chance of this Doug?

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ sorry but I did not calculate my preorder pricing with a custom date wheel included. So, it's too late to do it now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

I serendipitously ran into this project yesterday while looking at micro brand Black Friday specials. Having read through this thread has given me a great appreciation of the whirlwind development of this watch. After sleeping on it, I ordered one this afternoon. I am looking forward to the excitement of seeing the prototypes and following the production.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

calcisme said:


> I serendipitously ran into this project yesterday while looking at micro brand Black Friday specials. Having read through this thread has given me a great appreciation of the whirlwind development of this watch. After sleeping on it, I ordered one this afternoon. I am looking forward to the excitement of seeing the prototypes and following the production.


Welcome aboard! ....the waiting is the hardest part as Tom P. tells us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Doug,

I am new to the WUS Forum and this thread! After much research on the Net, I was not able to find any "62MAS" homage products out there which was ashamed! That was until I bumped into your conceptual sketches and eventually this thread on your creation in this forum.

As the original "62MAS" represented Seiko's effort in venturing into the professional divers arena, it definitely deserves to be "recreated" and enjoyed by Seiko enthusiasts and other interested watch collectors alike.

I pulled the trigger on one with the "62MAS" logo on the dial and I am so looking forward to wearing this unique watch. Now, the bottle-counting begins!

Just curious about the percentage of the total order with the "62MAS" logo on the dial. An approximation would be fine, that is if you don't mind disclosing!

Many thanks.....


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Welcome aboard! ....the waiting is the hardest part as Tom P. tells us.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is very true and is only just beginning to sink in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

@strom trooper - we all agree!!

Btw - there are about 90 triangle logo choices to about 50 62mas logo choices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> @strom trooper - we all agree!!
> 
> Btw - there are about 90 triangle logo choices to about 50 62mas logo choices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's interesting, wasn't the vote about even?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

It's a good thing that we have the choice, then, innit?


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Any chance of offering a matching bracelet at extra charge? If so, I'd definitely buy in addition to my preorder.


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> @strom trooper - we all agree!!
> 
> Btw - there are about 90 triangle logo choices to about 50 62mas logo choices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doug,

Got it and thanks for your quick response!

Hopefully, the prototype could be made available for viewing around the Christmas holiday!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes the dial vote was about even. I am glad we made the decision to offer both too 

Steel straps have an MOQ of 500. This is something I also did not figure into the preorder cost so there will be no custom steel straps at this point. However, the lugs are straight ends so there are a multitude of aftermarket choices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

tsteph12 said:


> Any chance of offering a matching bracelet at extra charge? If so, I'd definitely buy in addition to my preorder.


I second the bracelet option! Is throw down extra for one... otherwise on the mesh it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

PAM-SNOB said:


> I second the bracelet option! Is throw down extra for one... otherwise on the mesh it goes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guys,

Doug said a few times that the 62Mas will not come with a bracelet. Only rubber strap. If you want a fitted custom bracelet for this one, you'd have to order 500 of em!

So, enjoy the project as it is and do not expect a miracle at this point with a custom made bracelet because it won't happen.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

Got in on this late. Pre-order (logo dial) placed this morning...the wait begins.

- AleSKX


----------



## Mr_Katt (Jul 27, 2015)

I ordered one too. Gonna be tight. 
I feel like it's gonna be like if a seiko alpinist and an oris 65 had an illegitimate child. In a good way. I really like the 6r15 movement i had in an alpinist but not the rest!


----------



## molteberg (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello

Watch looks great, im very interested. If the price is right 

Why does it say "*water 200 proof*" instead of just 200m? seems kinda cluttered? Not really loving that 62mas wrinting either, other than that it looks awesome.. Hope im not too late, will have another read on firstpage..


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

molteberg said:


> Hello
> 
> Watch looks great, im very interested. If the price is right
> 
> Why does it say "*water 200 proof*" instead of just 200m? seems kinda cluttered? Not really loving that 62mas wrinting either, other than that it looks awesome.. Hope im not too late, will have another read on firstpage..


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3691514


----------



## molteberg (Jan 14, 2016)

ahh  thx


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

molteberg said:


> Hello
> 
> Watch looks great, im very interested. If the price is right
> 
> Why does it say "*water 200 proof*" instead of just 200m? seems kinda cluttered? Not really loving that 62mas wrinting either, other than that it looks awesome.. Hope im not too late, will have another read on firstpage..


You are not too late.

http://www.manchesterwatchworks.com/store/p33/'62MAS'_(pre-orders_now_open).html

This is why the text is written that way










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Doug said a few times that the 62Mas will not come with a bracelet. Only rubber strap. If you want a fitted custom bracelet for this one, you'd have to order 500 of em!
> 
> ...


This. A page or so ago he posted about the date wheel. *NOTHING* can be changed at this point. The ship has sailed. The turnip has ripened. The shoe has dropped. The fat lady has sung. The mouse ate the cheese. The dynamite went boom. The duck has quacked. The tree has fallen. The bird has chirped. The clown has been punched. The tail has been pinned on the donkey. The crank has been cranked. The water has boiled. The cord has been cut. The page has been turned. The days have been numbered. The bear is hibernating. The baby has been burped. The boots are tied. The cat has been skinned. The bath has been drained. The steak is cooked. The pants are pulled up. The book has been closed. The fuse has been burned. The socks are on both feet. The kids are at the pool. The tie has been tied. The crow has cawed. The cow has been milked. The cat has meowed. The cowboy lost his hat. The chowder has curdled. The bean has jumped. The cheese is cut. The money is in the mattress. The moon is out. It's a done deal.

EDIT: I am now taking requests.

The bacon's been fried. The turkey's been stuffed.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

"The pants are pulled up." Lol. Nice and so very classy


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> The cat has been skinned.(...)The cat has meowed.


Did it meow before or after the skinning?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

kristo said:


> Did it meow before or after the skinning?


Yes. And during.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

I want a pony. No, a unicorn pony. Actually... I want to fly too... so make it a pegasus unicorn pony! And I'll give you three hundred and fifty whole dollars for it.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> This. A page or so ago he posted about the date wheel. *NOTHING* can be changed at this point. The ship has sailed. The turnip has ripened. The shoe has dropped. The fat lady has sung. The mouse ate the cheese. The dynamite went boom. The duck has quacked. The tree has fallen. The bird has chirped. The clown has been punched. The tail has been pinned on the donkey. The crank has been cranked. The water has boiled. The cord has been cut. The page has been turned. The days have been numbered. The bear is hibernating. The baby has been burped. The boots are tied. The cat has been skinned. The bath has been drained. The steak is cooked. The pants are pulled up. The book has been closed. The fuse has been burned. The socks are on both feet. The kids are at the pool. The tie has been tied. The crow has cawed. The cow has been milked. The cat has meowed. The cowboy lost his hat. The chowder has curdled. The bean has jumped. The cheese is cut. The money is in the mattress. The moon is out. It's a done deal.


...what?...the bacon's been fried or the turkey's been stuffed didn't want any of that?!.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> This. A page or so ago he posted about the date wheel. *NOTHING* can be changed at this point.


"The clown has been punched." :-d

I have to use that. Where do I send the royalty checks?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I call shenanigans ...... And I happen to think that the white date wheel with the SS frame is going to look just fine....... Probably better in the sunlight than a silver date wheel. 

The wombat eats, roots and leaves....... And he's done all that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in as of last night, logo dial. I had the preorder page open on one of my tabs since it first went up. Been looking at it all this time trying to decide and after a recent disappointment with on of the new Seiko turtles, finally just went for it. As someone with a smaller wrist, well-proportioned pieces like this don't come by that often. Looking forward to the prototypes!


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

PAM-SNOB said:


> ...what?...the bacon's been fried or the turkey's been stuffed didn't want any of that?!.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a vegetarian option, or is it too late for that, as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

calcisme said:


> Is there a vegetarian option, or is it too late for that, as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That field has been plowed. The hay is in the barn. The apples have been picked. The well has run dry.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

...the toaster has popped up, the clothes are on the line, cards have been dealt,...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

....the die has been cast....


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

The egg has been fertilized


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

The horse has bolted.. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

The ship has sailed. The sun has set.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Enough already!


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

This is now the loony bin where we shall wait out our days for the 62Mas

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Well, by the looks of it, it will be a fun wait! LOL


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey, who's been beating my dead horse?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you all for some laughs these last few posts! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Resistance has proven to be futile and my preorder is in, one 62MAS dial incoming.

A very big THANK YOU to VWG and Doug for making this happen in record time !


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Must be close to filling up the 150 spot order list????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Elvis has left the building.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Must be close to filling up the 150 spot order list????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8 left out of 150 total pieces


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> 8 left out of 150 total pieces


So, Elvis may have left the building but the band lingers.

Does anything magical happen if you sell out? Nothing speeds up or anything for those who have joined, correct? Still, I want to see a clean sweep

...at the end of the day
...when it's all said and done
...all things considered
...when you get right down to it
...in all seriousness
...bottom line
...all kidding aside.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I sped things up already by giving the green light to my factory before we hit the magic number 

...the toilet has been flushed.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, it is what it is. No stone was left unturned. I await with bated breath. The anticipation is killing me. 




Actually, the cliches are killing me. ;-)


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Finally purchased it. The current USD conversion rate is killing me, but a bargain nevertheless. 

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Private Message sent


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

Any possibility of non Paypal payment? Apart from my dislike of them they wont allow my USD card, and the scandalous charges I need to pay on exchange with my regular card pushes this past my limit considering I'm also likely to pay import and Vat when its delivered


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

_BC_ said:


> Any possibility of non Paypal payment? Apart from my dislike of them they wont allow my USD card, and the scandalous charges I need to pay on exchange with my regular card pushes this past my limit considering I'm also likely to pay import and Vat when its delivered


If it were me i would accept gold bullion and bit-coin but since Doug is selling the watch you might try contacting him directly to see what he can do for you.

http://www.manchesterwatchworks.com/contact.html

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

_BC_ said:


> Any possibility of non Paypal payment? Apart from my dislike of them they wont allow my USD card, and the scandalous charges I need to pay on exchange with my regular card pushes this past my limit considering I'm also likely to pay import and Vat when its delivered


Pm sent!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Not a fan of PayPal either. Did the PayPal cash thing to add to what was already in the account on Friday. The cash just posted to the account overnight. Hopefully there's a watch still available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

There are 4 left and I won't raise the price until noon EST 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

10....9.....8....7...


----------



## _BC_ (Jan 31, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Pm sent!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


non PM response sent


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

SO tempted to buy another!!....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

3 pieces left...price goes up in 45 minutes.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Make that 2


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> 3 pieces left...price goes up in 45 minutes.


ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGHHH!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

6 min left!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Last 2 pieces will now go for $400 each. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Last 2 pieces will now go for $400 each.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Doug!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> Last 2 pieces will now go for $400 each.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The eagle has flown!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Finally snatched mine (at 350 still). The month went by so quickly... and I was hoping for the USD to fall not rise due to the election (especially since Trump won). But well, what can you do, what can you do...


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Now to sit for six months and read bad cliches, drool over prototype photos, and laugh at about seven people who ask if it'll get a bracelet.

This whole endeavor has been pretty amazing. Doug, I never did see a payment option to buy you and valuewatchguy a pint.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Newton13 said:


> Now to sit for six months and read bad cliches, drool over prototype photos, and laugh at about seven people who ask if it'll get a bracelet.
> 
> This whole endeavor has been pretty amazing. Doug, I never did see a payment option to buy you and valuewatchguy a pint.


mmm...beer...


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Of course, those last two watches will now be sitting there...like frozen embryos or something, waiting...waiting...until they are what...purchased and implanted? OK, forget it...that analogy sucks. But they'll be hanging around there and nagging Doug and this whole thread until they are snapped up.


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm really glad most of the watches sold! Unfortunately, due to having to get a new nebulizer for my son and his recent hospitalization, I wasn't able to snatch one of these up. 
Enjoy your awesome 62MAS's all! 

~Sent via turtle~


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

maxiang said:


> I'm really glad most of the watches sold! Unfortunately, due to having to get a new nebulizer for my son and his recent hospitalization, I wasn't able to snatch one of these up.
> Enjoy your awesome 62MAS's all!
> 
> ~Sent via turtle~


Dude, that sucks. I hope your kiddo is doing ok. We had to give my daughter nebs.

I doubt this will get any traction, but I'd throw some dollars in a pool to get you this watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

maxiang said:


> I'm really glad most of the watches sold! Unfortunately, due to having to get a new nebulizer for my son and his recent hospitalization, I wasn't able to snatch one of these up.
> Enjoy your awesome 62MAS's all!
> 
> ~Sent via turtle~


I hope your son is doing better. Sorry to hear about you not being able to get this watch but i can understand why it became a lower priority in light of what you told us.

I don't know how fancy the nebulizer is but we saved a couple hundred $ by sourcing one ourselves instead of going with the one the doctor's office wanted to sell us for our son.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

brandon\ said:


> I doubt this will get any traction, but I'd throw some dollars in a pool to get you this watch.


Burnin' some rubber - I'm in! :-!


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Dude, that sucks. I hope your kiddo is doing ok. We had to give my daughter nebs.
> 
> I doubt this will get any traction, but I'd throw some dollars in a pool to get you this watch.


I really appreciate the thought. 
If people want to toss dollars into something, I'd rather it go to www.cff.org 
Almost everything that keeps my boy alive is because of the foundation and their research ?

~Sent via turtle~


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

maxiang said:


> I really appreciate the thought. If people want to toss dollars into something, I'd rather it go to www.cff.org


Done


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I hope your son is doing better. Sorry to hear about you not being able to get this watch but i can understand why it became a lower priority in light of what you told us.
> 
> I don't know how fancy the nebulizer is but we saved a couple hundred $ by sourcing one ourselves instead of going with the one the doctor's office wanted to sell us for our son.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


He's out of the hospital early actually. We discovered that 2 year olds have an amazing ability to remove IV lines ? He pulled so many that they ran out of places to put them lol!

As far as the neb, we're using the Pari that his team suggested because it puts Pulmozine into a better droplet size. Insurance will probably end up reimbursing it, we just don't like to wait if we don't have too ?

~Sent via turtle~


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

Back on topic: somebody better buy the last ones!!! 
I want action shots 🤓 









~Sent via turtle~


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

One left as of this morning


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

Last time I'll hijack the thread, I swear. 
I wanted to say thank you for all of the PM's and support. The offers make me feel like I may have given a wrong impression - my wife and I aren't in need of anything, except maybe time 😆 My watch fund is a back burner area for me, so sometimes what I want doesn't work out when I want, but I do have a nice little affordable collection. There are many who can't afford even one watch. 

Peace to you and yours and thank you all 

~Sent via turtle~


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

The last 62mas homage watch has been rsvpd! Congrats to all who will be the proud owners of the first ever (as far as I know) homage to the original Seiko dive watch 

I'll post plenty of prototype pics once I get it. 

Btw - the triangle logo version was selected 2:1 over the 62mas version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Cheers, Doug!!


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> The last 62mas homage watch has been rsvpd! Congrats to all who will be the proud owners of the first ever (as far as I know) homage to the original Seiko dive watch
> 
> I'll post plenty of prototype pics once I get it.
> 
> ...


Hey Doug...Is there an ETA for the prototype?

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> The last 62mas homage watch has been rsvpd! Congrats to all who will be the proud owners of the first ever (as far as I know) homage to the original Seiko dive watch
> 
> I'll post plenty of prototype pics once I get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

buldogge said:


> Hey Doug...Is there an ETA for the prototype?
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


Hopefully by end of 2016.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Katt (Jul 27, 2015)

The suspense


----------



## WatchDAniel (Dec 31, 2011)

pinkybrain said:


> 38-40mm at the bezel and a Seiko movement and I'd probably bite. Looks awesome!


+1


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

WatchDAniel said:


> +1


You're a day late and a dollar short. The design has been finalized, the pre-order is done, and the issue is all sold out.


----------



## WatchDAniel (Dec 31, 2011)

MikeyT said:


> You're a day late and a dollar short. The design has been finalized, the pre-order is done, and the issue is all sold out.


Round 3. Huzzah!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

The horse has left the barn. The tree has been cut. There is no dirt under the rug. The gas tank is full.


----------



## Mr_Katt (Jul 27, 2015)

not again please, it was cringe the first time


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry, I was just making the point for someone who quoted a post from October. I had no wish to start _that _again.



Mr_Katt said:


> not again please, it was cringe the first time


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am super excited about this one. Looking forward to prototype pics. 


Anyone going to wear this on a tropic strap?


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am super excited about this one. Looking forward to prototype pics. Anyone going to wear this on a tropic strap?


I share your excitement! And YES, a tropic strap is definitely in order. :-!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am super excited about this one. Looking forward to prototype pics.
> 
> Anyone going to wear this on a tropic strap?


I assume many will, as that is what it is shipping with.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

taike said:


> I assume many will, as that is what it is shipping with.


Oops. My bad. :-( am a bit off these days. 
Didn't even know or remember it shipped with a tropic. 
Sorry. Forget my silly question then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oops. My bad. :-( am a bit off these days.
> Didn't even know or remember it shipped with a tropic.
> Sorry. Forget my silly question then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can ask all the silly questions you want Brice and you'll always be forgiven here 

S.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oops. My bad. :-( am a bit off these days.
> Didn't even know or remember it shipped with a tropic.
> Sorry. Forget my silly question then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL..... Thank you Brice, I got a good chuckle out of that exchange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Any update on the prototype?! 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Anticipation....


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

watchninja123 said:


> Any update on the prototype?!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Earlier he posted that he hopes to have a prototype by the end of the year. I wouldn't expect to see anything until the first week of the new year. I'm as anxious as you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Acurry said:


> Earlier he posted that he hopes to have a prototype by the end of the year. I wouldn't expect to see anything until the first week of the new year. I'm as anxious as you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...then we gotta suffer through the Chinese New Year.... Summer cannot get here soon enough!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like the completed proto will be ready early 2017 now. But I'll post component pics before year end 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Looks like the completed proto will be ready early 2017 now. But I'll post component pics before year end
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew that some delay in the prototypes was inevitable, but I wasn't quite prepared for my impatient anticipation. I feel like a kid at Christmas again.


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

PAM-SNOB said:


> ...then we gotta suffer through the Chinese New Year.... Summer cannot get here soon enough!!
> 
> For 2017, the Chinese New Year falls on Jan. 28. I've read some where that, for a period of about 10 days, nothing much will be done due mainly to the fact that a lot of workers will have to travel great distances back to their home towns to celebrate the New Year (of the Chicken!) with their folks and relations. A lot of businesses will probably not restart until Monday,Feb. 7, at the earliest!
> 
> I, for one, will just have to be patience and "ride it out"! Yes, summer cannot come soon enough! :-(


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

It just occurred to me. "how's the lume?" is going to be my new Tapatalk sig. But on the 62MAS we'll be going with C3, but will it be octuple-applied like on modern Seikos? I have admitted I'm a lume whore but haven't yet owned a c3-lumed watch. I think that would be the proper cherry on top of it was Monster-like lumes. 

IDK, just keeping up the excited chatter til spring...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

From my experience, lume with applied indices is a crapshoot that has more to do with the binder used than C1 vs C3 s non-superlinova. I have a Dagaz C3 Typhoon TII and the lume is very weak; I have a Dagaz C1 Tsunami (painted dial) which is bright and a cheap 6105 knockoff that is non-superlumimova that is bright. So my take is the prototype will tell all.

With all of that said, NOTHING beats Seiko lume, not even full C3 - I have that on various Maratec and Dagaz watched and my Sumo blows their doors.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dpeete said:


> From my experience, lume with applied indices is a crapshoot that has more to do with the binder used than C1 vs C3 s non-superlinova. I have a Dagaz C3 Typhoon TII and the lume is very weak; I have a Dagaz C1 Tsunami (painted dial) which is bright and a cheap 6105 knockoff that is non-superlumimova that is bright. So my take is the prototype will tell all.
> 
> With all of that said, NOTHING beats Seiko lume, not even full C3 - I have that on various Maratec and Dagaz watched and my Sumo blows their doors.


The Pelagos beats any Seiko I've had but Seiko is a great benchmark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd give it a showdown. My Sumo is stronger than any of my SKX or Monsters, but seems as strong as my one Swiss-lumed watch. But I've never tried the experiment. I should give it a go.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^Bring it on.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

If it's anything like the helson and armida that would be awesome!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm a tool watch lume freak too and my factory knows it. So, I have confidence they will deliver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> I'm a tool watch lume freak too and my factory knows it. So, I have confidence they will deliver


In Doug we trust


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> I'm a tool watch lume freak too and my factory knows it. So, I have confidence they will deliver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the assurance.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Prototype parts are trickling out 

These are factory pics - so you know the drill...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Prototype parts are trickling out
> 
> These are factory pics - so you know the drill...
> 
> ...


Wow, they need to invest in a better camera, but great to see the photos, anyway. I am happy with my logo choice (62MAS).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

The 62mas dial does look better than the diamond logo in real life. The diamonds logo is very underwhelming.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchninja123 said:


> The 62mas dial does look better than the diamond logo in real life. The diamonds logo is very underwhelming.


Agreed. Kinda wish I had gone that way now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

watchninja123 said:


> The 62mas dial does look better than the diamond logo in real life. The diamonds logo is very underwhelming.


I would not go so far to say its underwhelming. However the 62MAS-dial looks more harmonic, bec. the "62MAS" dominates the "WATER 200 PROOF", so it looks more natural to the eye (focus on the upper side of the dial). In case of the diamond-dial the "WATER 200 PROOF" dominates the diamonds and therefore it does not feel "right".
I have also the feeling, that "WATER 200 PROOF" is written thicker then "AUTOMATIC" below the diamonds - which, compared to the original renderings, should not be the case.
Probably there is a chance to change this and use thinner or smaller fonts for "WATER 200 PROOF", then I think there would be a better balance on the dial (probably also changing the font-color into more greyish would work).

But most important is, that the dial itself looks really great! The color, the sunburst brushing and also the indicies looks really close to the original :-!.
Cant wait to see the other parts and the prototype!


----------



## Mr_Katt (Jul 27, 2015)

-


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

kecsmade said:


> I would not go so far to say its underwhelming. However the 62MAS-dial looks more harmonic, bec. the "62MAS" dominates the "WATER 200 PROOF", so it looks more natural to the eye (focus on the upper side of the dial). In case of the diamond-dial the "WATER 200 PROOF" dominates the diamonds and therefore it does not feel "right".
> I have also the feeling, that "WATER 200 PROOF" is written thicker then "AUTOMATIC" below the diamonds - which, compared to the original renderings, should not be the case.
> Probably there is a chance to change this and use thinner or smaller fonts for "WATER 200 PROOF", then I think there would be a better balance on the dial (probably also changing the font-color into more greyish would work).
> 
> ...


I agree with this post. I think 62MAS is more balanced, but I think the diamonds gives the dial more presence. I'm not a fan of a lot of text on dials. The Seiko Prospex line has made the dials look busy, so I prefer my pre-Prospex Blumo and my Zelos Hammerhead dials over my PADI dial. I'm still pleased with my choice of the diamonds and both look good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Love the dials, regardless of the picture quality keep the teasers coming.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Remember - things will appear differently when fully cased up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

The 62MAS does look great, but I have no regrets with the MWW dial, it is fantastic in its subtlety. Thanks for making both! I'd buy just the dial if it was an option.


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow at 62mas version. When do we get more tease pics?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

As soon as I get 'em 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Remember - things will appear differently when fully cased up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reminder. Looking back at the original renderings, I remember why I made the choice that I did. I don't think I would be unhappy with either logo, though.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Prototype parts are trickling out
> 
> These are factory pics - so you know the drill...
> 
> ...


I like the diamonds...both are nice though


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

finslayer83 said:


> tag for updates, I'm interested in this


You mean in jumping on board or in how the watches turn out. Production is in progressed and I assume locked in so don't think you can get an actual watch but certainly you can follow progress

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Mathy said:


> You mean in jumping on board or in how the watches turn out. Production is in progressed and I assume locked in so don't think you can get an actual watch but certainly you can follow progress
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


True. I have backed several microbrand campaigns and all of them have watches come up on the used market. I bet finslayer83 will be able to find one soon after they ship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Acurry said:


> True. I have backed several microbrand campaigns and all of them have watches come up on the used market. I bet finslayer83 will be able to find one soon after they ship.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck. I dunno what the final number was but 150 was MOQ

So how's the lume?


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Acurry said:
> 
> 
> > True. I have backed several microbrand campaigns and all of them have watches come up on the used market. I bet finslayer83 will be able to find one soon after they ship.
> ...


From the MWW Website:

Specifications:
- 40mm x 47mm 316L stainless steel case
- Seiko NE15 automatic movement, 21,600 bph, 50+ hour power reserve, finely finished, quickset date, hack setting, manual winding capability
- 200m water resistance
- Double domed sapphire crystal with inner AR
- 120 click unidirectional bezel with brushed steel insert
- Superluminova C3 lumed dial, hands and bezel 12:00 marker
- Screwed down and engraved crown and caseback
- Black tropic style rubber strap, 20mm drilled through lugs
- Sunburst grey dial finish with choice of '62mas' logo or MWW triangle logo
- Hands and dial hour indices are brushed steel
- Each piece will be individually numbered; random numbers will be assigned upon fulfillment.

Dan


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Acurry said:


> True. I have backed several microbrand campaigns and all of them have watches come up on the used market. I bet finslayer83 will be able to find one soon after they ship.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I imagine you will be able to get one. For so many buyers it's the chase and not the ownership. But I wouldn't count on much of a discounted price second hand.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

As requested...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yowza! I love the evenness. A lot of times there's a fall off from the center to the edges.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> As requested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug those look great. If your factory didn't doctor Those pictures then we could probably use your watch has an emergency Beacon that night.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

The lume shots are fantastic. Can't wait to see the first pictures of the slim case.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Doug those look great. If your factory didn't doctor Those pictures then we could probably use your watch has an emergency Beacon that night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You've seen factory pics. I don't think they even know how to doctor anything. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> You've seen factory pics. I don't think they even know how to doctor anything. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true! Looking forward to seeing this come together. Any idea how the dome sapphire will look?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm pressing them for case shots...they tell me "soon."


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like they did a great job with even lume application. 

Can't wait. Are we there yet ?? (Kid voice )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks for sharing. Looks like they did a great job with even lume application.
> 
> Can't wait. Are we there yet ?? (Kid voice )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Brice,

Are you in on this one and if so which dial or dare I say it dials : ) did you pick ?

kind regards,
Dan


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Artonthewrist said:


> Hello Brice,
> 
> Are you in on this one and if so which dial or dare I say it dials : ) did you pick ?
> 
> ...


Hi 
Yes I am in  couldn't resist, I tried. 
I went with the logo dial. But couldn't decide. Flipped a coin 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> As requested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

looking good so far.

Is the lume painted onto a solid hour marker or does the lume sit into a hour marker frame?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> looking good so far.
> 
> Is the lume painted onto a solid hour marker or does the lume sit into a hour marker frame?


The prototype pics a few posts back show a frame

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ What he said


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Guess I was expecting it to look more like a square dog bowl full of lume. 
62mas dial looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

That dial looks great! 

~Something witty here~


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Guess I was expecting it to look more like a square dog bowl full of lume.
> 62mas dial looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Like this?

I agree I was hoping to see some depth to the markers as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Like this?
> 
> I agree I was hoping to see some depth to the markers as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes..... that "vintage, hand applied /imperfect / thick bowls of lume" look.

Trusting in Dougs stated lume obsession ..... and also acknowledging that the lighting is so flat in those two dial shots that they may indeed be just like the original pictured above. 
Date window looks real good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

From what I understand, the vintage Seiko lume looks "cupped" due to lume breakdown over time. So give the 62mas homage about 20-30 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

^Great minds think alike. I was going to say that the luminous particles and epoxy or binder probably breakdown at different rates leaving a concave shape over time. I'm no chemist though.


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Doug,

I have gathered that Chinese New Year (Year of the Chicken) falls on Jan. 28. I suspect nothing much would happen with our 62MAS project at the factory in China starting a few days before New Year Eve extending all the way to Monday, Feb. 6 or there about!

I am dying to see the prototype......

Anyone else care to chime in!


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Strom Trooper said:


> Doug,
> 
> I have gathered that Chinese New Year (Year of the Chicken) falls on Jan. 28. I suspect nothing much would happen with our 62MAS project at the factory in China starting a few days before New Year Eve extending all the way to Monday, Feb. 6 or there about!
> 
> ...


Same here, waiting patiently to see the prototype.

The waiting game was always going to be the hardest part of this, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been promised case shots this week...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry if I missed something, but are the indexes hollowed out and filled with lume or do they instead have lume painted on top?


----------



## shiraz (Jun 15, 2011)

Friends:
Please fill me in on this. Was there a registration that has closed already? Will there be a chance to get in on ordering one of these?
Regards,


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shiraz said:


> Friends:
> Please fill me in on this. Was there a registration that has closed already? Will there be a chance to get in on ordering one of these?
> Regards,


All sold out. Production in progress. Check sales forum after order fulfillment.


----------



## shiraz (Jun 15, 2011)

Friends:
Please fill me in on this project. Is the ordering on this closed? Will I get a chance to order one?
Regards,


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

shiraz said:


> Friends:
> Please fill me in on this project. Is the ordering on this closed? Will I get a chance to order one?
> Regards,


It is closed.
No, you won't.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

shiraz said:


> Friends:
> Please fill me in on this project. Is the ordering on this closed? Will I get a chance to order one?
> Regards,


Hi,

Check out here the used section (f29) when this watch will be released in a few months. There will be early flippers as always with preorders.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

The markers are concave and filled with lume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

So glad to hear this and so glad I got in on this watch. My favorite entry level movement (6r15), vintage domed sapphire, and great aesthetics. I got out of homages for a couple years but this has sucked me back in!



Djk949 said:


> The markers are concave and filled with lume.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

man missed the boat on this one. I hope they do another run or something. anyway, I will have to be content with my new seiko version of the 62mas


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

There is a seller on eBay who has a SKX031 modified to look like a 62MAS. It looks pretty sharp.

SEIKO RARE VINTAGE DIVER, SKX031, MODIFIED TO "62 MAS", AUTO, 21J, SS, EXCELLENT | eBay


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

HerrNano said:


> There is a seller on eBay who has a SKX031 modified to look like a 62MAS. It looks pretty sharp.
> 
> SEIKO RARE VINTAGE DIVER, SKX031, MODIFIED TO "62 MAS", AUTO, 21J, SS, EXCELLENT | eBay


Yeah, beware of those. I bought one. Looks great. Didn't keep good time so opened the back. Silicon grease everywhere, crown didn't operate as I expected it would, so took it to my local watchmaker for a tune up. The list of jobs the movement needs are long....basically it was knackered.
The summary....it's costing me a packet to get it sorted out. It'll be good to go when I get it back now it's been properly overhauled but I'll be flipping it shortly thereafter now I've got one of MWW on order.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

My personal experience with that seller would lead me to advise anyone to stay away. YMMV, of course.



HerrNano said:


> There is a seller on eBay who has a SKX031 modified to look like a 62MAS. It looks pretty sharp.
> 
> SEIKO RARE VINTAGE DIVER, SKX031, MODIFIED TO "62 MAS", AUTO, 21J, SS, EXCELLENT | eBay


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

HerrNano said:


> There is a seller on eBay who has a SKX031 modified to look like a 62MAS. It looks pretty sharp.
> 
> SEIKO RARE VINTAGE DIVER, SKX031, MODIFIED TO "62 MAS", AUTO, 21J, SS, EXCELLENT | eBay


It's a big NO.
I bought it (or a similar one) last year. I had to send it back because the dial is misallined.
The funny thing is that he knows it, and it's normal for him, because the dial is not made for that movement, he said.
I don't know if it's true, but I quickly (from Italy nothing is quick - except sportscars  ) sent it back and fortunately got my money back.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Good news! Protos will be completed before CNY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome. Im psyched 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> Good news! Protos will be completed before CNY


Double like! |>


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Djk949 said:


> Good news! Protos will be completed before CNY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pardon please but what does CNY mean ?

thanks,
Dan


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Chinese new year


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Look what's on its way to me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Now that is some lume!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Look what's on its way to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooohooo!










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks AMAZING, I'm so glad I'm in on this one !


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

We know you have some more shots, give us a full frontal!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

OMG...it's beautiful!!! 

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh Dear......... 😍

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Full frontal shots to come once I have them in hand


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

taike said:


> Chinese new year


Thank you.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Man, that's attractive. Just from those pics I can tell this is going to be a homerun. So glad I got in on this.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Look at those applied indices, coin edge bezel, domed crystal, drilled lugs, and those chamfered edges! This piece is going to be fantastic!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks good, but don't be a tease; post some frontal pictures!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

LUME!!!










Djk949 said:


> Look what's on its way to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I wish I could get as worked up as some of you guys do about lume.


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> Good news! Protos will be completed before CNY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doug,

Thank you, thank you and thank you for the good news!

I'm pumped! .........


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> Look what's on its way to me OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! It looks awesome!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HerrNano said:


> I wish I could get as worked up as some of you guys do about lume.


We are still 12 year olds at heart!

Am I the only one who charges up my lume before bed just to look at it in the dark? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^No, you are not alone.


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

The machining looks precise with clean edges. Nice distinct crown etching. The dial glass looks fantastic!
It's hard to judge the lume by a photo, depending on the camera settings. Looks very good, though. Hope it's in the ballpark of my daily workhorse Seiko Kinetic that is (all too!) readable in the dark at 430am. 

Again, thanks Doug! It looks like you have a very nice "unique homage" as anticipated.


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh Yeah!! Looking great, looking forward to full frontal.



Djk949 said:


> Look what's on its way to me


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow....so glad I got in on this one. This will make #3 of MWW for me


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

This looks so cool. Can't wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Doug, do you have the 62mas dial prototype?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I had sworn of preorders, but I may regret that decision on this one.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> I had sworn of preorders, but I may regret that decision on this one.


Agreed.

Someone shoot me a dibs...


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

pepcr1 said:


> Hey Doug, do you have the 62mas dial prototype?


I will 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Doug, your killing us here!! You don't have to tease us, we already bought it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I think he said they're on their way to him few posts back. So he can't take pics yet.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Awesome!! I hope it's the picture angle but the lugs look kinda straight.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> I will
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Doug!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you very much for sharing the pics. 
Is there any curve to the lugs at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

I've kind of like that the lugs are straight, probably the same as the original. Straight exterior edges gives it a tool look, while straight at the end of the links allow aftermarket bracelets. 

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

looks great...... looks to be holding true to the early images?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

There's a slight curve as in the renders. But I'll know better once I have them in hand. Also, remember the lug to lug distance is only 47mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> There's a slight curve as in the renders. But I'll know better once I have them in hand. Also, remember the lug to lug distance is only 47mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
Yeah I remember.  I just recalled the drawing having a curve to them and wanted to make sure that hadn't changed. I think it's just the angle of the photo. I think that little curve in the initial rendering is important to the overall design and how it'll wear. But like I said I assume it's the photo. Either way I'm sure it'll be stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Ok.
I'm going to buy a Yobokies BOR bracelet with straight endlinks, just to pass the time. 
Every time I look at this topic my wallet starts shaking.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

gabbro said:


> Ok.
> I'm going to buy a Yobokies BOR bracelet with straight endlinks, just to pass the time.
> Every time I look at this topic my wallet starts shaking.


Do you know if anyone else makes a BOR bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Acurry said:


> Do you know if anyone else makes a BOR bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, sorry.
I was looking for something here in Europe, possibly less expensive, but I couldn't find anything.
Someone here in Italy suggested me to purchase an originale Doxa bracelet...295$ plus VAT and custom fess. Ah, ah, ah. -_-

I'm opened to suggestions too.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much for sharing the pics.
> Is there any curve to the lugs at all?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Looks to me that both the top and bottom of the lugs have a slight curve.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

To add to this discussion, I also want to confirm the crystal has a slight dome in the center, per the drawings. The drawings seem pretty self-explanatory to me, so hopefully we have nothing to worry about. And of course, this is why the factory makes a prototype!



BigBluefish said:


> Looks to me that both the top and bottom of the lugs have a slight curve.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

If anyone wants to flip the MWW dial version keep me in mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> To add to this discussion, I also want to confirm the crystal has a slight dome in the center, per the drawings. The drawings seem pretty self-explanatory to me, so hopefully we have nothing to worry about. And of course, this is why the factory makes a prototype!


Exactly. Can't wait to see more pics of the prototype

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

If there are things that need to be changed after prototype evaluation, we will change them for the production models 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaah! That's one sweet looking little set up. Finally a diver I can love that's not too big and has reasonable lug to lug, cannot wait to get this gem.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

I didn't like it with the 62mas logo and didn't order it. With the MWW logo though, wow, I really regret not placing the order


----------



## maxerdoo (Dec 8, 2009)

what's the difference between a chamfered edge and a beveled edge ?


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

I really like the dial and the crown. But to me, the body and bezel seem to be kind of less delicate than the 62mas. I know it is bigger than the original, but something's odd about the proportions. Looks like the height of the bezel should decrease or drop a little towards the outside, doesn't it? Imo the beveled and polished edges are too prominent.

Looking forward to more pics. Hard to tell from only one shot.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

maxerdoo said:


> what's the difference between a chamfered edge and a beveled edge ?


From what I've read the terms bevel and chamfer are fairly interchangeable. There are the die hard vintage guys who will only call them chamfers. I'm sure there are technical differences maybe in the engineering and architecture fields..probably woodworking too.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

maxerdoo said:


> what's the difference between a chamfered edge and a beveled edge ?


Google says: bev·elˈbevəl/
_noun_


*1*.
a slope from the horizontal or vertical in carpentry and stonework; a sloping surface or edge.

synonyms:slope, slant, angle, cant, miter, chamfer, bezel"the bevel that borders the mirror"







_verb_


*1*.
reduce (a square edge on an object) to a sloping edge.
"a beveled mirror"


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I had always thought a bevel was on an exterior surface, like the edge of table or picture frame, while a chamfer was applied to an interior surface of a tube or valve, to make insertion of another component easier.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

It is my understanding that this project is not supposed to be an exact copy of the original in regards to both size and proportions. The drawings don't copy the proportions of the original exactly. The dial is also a little different.



kristo said:


> I really like the dial and the crown. But to me, the body and bezel seem to be kind of less delicate than the 62mas. I know it is bigger than the original, but something's odd about the proportions. Looks like the height of the bezel should decrease or drop a little towards the outside, doesn't it? Imo the beveled and polished edges are too prominent.
> 
> Looking forward to more pics. Hard to tell from only one shot.


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> It is my understanding that this project is not supposed to be an exact copy of the original in regards to both size and proportions. The drawings don't copy the proportions of the original exactly. The dial is also a little different.


Sure. I guess everyone of us has her/his own perception of what to expect in the perfect 62mas homage and what makes the allurement of the seiko 2mas. Kind of a surprise bag...

The decision about if the watch meets the expectations and turns out to be a keeper will be made once it's been on the wrist for a few weeks.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Loving this one:



__ https://www.facebook.com/mww802/posts/1298493146883338



Finally something for my 7016 itch. Is there a thread for this one?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

dpeete said:


> Loving this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah the general MWW thread, you will find details. Also check el_geek on instagram

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

dpeete said:


> Loving this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Seiko 7016 provided me with some great inspiration (especially with the 6:00 subdial) amongst some others too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Oh yeah the general MWW thread, you will find details. Also check el_geek on instagram
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here it is - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/manc...leases-3088706.html#/topics/3088706?_k=w0drv1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Here it is - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/manc...leases-3088706.html#/topics/3088706?_k=w0drv1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That H-Link bracelet standard with all versions? Looks great Doug.

I realize i was cheerleader #1 for the 62mas but thanks for doing watches that are not typical releases. The Equinox is a perfect example of bringing classic design elements to peoples attn that they may never have seen without your watches.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ yes, all versions come with the steel h link strap and carbon fiber patterned leather strap. 

Thanks! I still make watches I want (and Ive always loved vintage pieces) which is also why I agreed to make the 62mas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I just received the standard MWW "what's going on" email, and while I sort of knew it already, it says these will ship in June or thereabouts. Deep, deep, deeeep sigh. I know, I know, be patient, but that's just...discouraging. Guess I'll have to go shopping to make myself feel better.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmmm. I was still on the April timeline. I don't get an email.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> Hmmm. I was still on the April timeline. I don't get an email.


From MWW:

Finally, to all of our 62mas and Iconik 3 pre-order customers, production is still on track for 6/2017 and 3/2017 delivery commencements respectively. All component parts are completed for the Iconik 3, we are only awaiting the Seiko NE15 movement delivery. 62mas prototypes will be received next week and mass production will begin after approval.

Enjoy your time,
Douglas Kim
www.ManchesterWatchWorks.com
MWW Facebook


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> Hmmm. I was still on the April timeline. I don't get an email.


From the preorder page:
***This is for pre-orders only. Delivery expected to begin in the first half of 2017. ***

I'm being conservative as the NE15 takes 6 months from order to delivery (and I really really dislike sending out delay emails). However, I ordered the movements long before we hit the magic preorder production green light number 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry, Doug, but I was thinking of a different pre-order and delivery. One, in fact, that I passed on in order to buy this one. And---I often counsel patience, but less often practice it.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Patience is virtue. A watched kettle never boils. Good things come to those...


...carry on.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

If anyone is looking to get rid of their pre-order spot, please message me.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Look what arrived 

Photo deluge below. Btw - all pics are taken with iPhone and completely untouched.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Bada bing! :-!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Those look great


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Beautiful dial. This one is gonna be fun.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Horoticus said:


> ^ Bada bing! :-!


Bada BOOM !!!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Hell yeah!! And yes...MWW logo look beatiful!!

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

piumach said:


> Hell yeah!! And yes...MWW logo look beatiful!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


....but not as nice as the 62MAS dial. ;-)


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Looks awesome Doug!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello Doug,

Will you be regulating each movement or relying on factory settings ?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Wow....just, wow. 

One question: Are the straps going to be real rubber or silicone? Just curious, you could send this to me without a caseback and I'd still be happy.


----------



## stusk1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Arggghhh! I am pig sick as I ummed and aahhhed over this one.

Doug - any chance you can d more of these? Or anyone who drops out please message me and I will take the spot.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Artonthewrist said:


> Hello Doug,
> 
> Will you be regulating each movement or relying on factory settings ?


Factory settings.



wakemanna4 said:


> Wow....just, wow.
> 
> One question: Are the straps going to be real rubber or silicone? Just curious, you could send this to me without a caseback and I'd still be happy.


I specified rubber but I will confirm.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

stusk1 said:


> Arggghhh! I am pig sick as I ummed and aahhhed over this one.
> 
> Doug - any chance you can d more of these? Or anyone who drops out please message me and I will take the spot.


Sorry. This is it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Not sure how I'd feel about making more (given I pre-ordered), but some variant models would be cool... picture the other models Seiko would make if this were released now. A blue dial maybe with a pepsi insert, a white dial version and a gold gilt model. Yum!


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

cool homage.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks aaweeesome. For the price it's almost too good to be true: 6r15; vintage-domed sapphire; lume-filled applied indexes. The drilled lugs are the cherry on top!

One question (apologies in advance if this was already answered): does it take standard or the fatter tip Seiko spring bars?

back to the painful wait...


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^standard spring bars.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

@dpeete "Not sure how I'd feel about making more (given I pre-ordered), but some variant models would be cool... picture the other models Seiko would make if this were released now. A blue dial maybe with a pepsi insert, a white dial version and a gold gilt model. Yum! 

I'm def not making more of the 62mas.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone else prefer the stouter Seiko spring bars that have thicker tips? Too late to change? Regardless, I'm glad I got in on this one.



Djk949 said:


> ^standard spring bars.


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> Anyone else prefer the stouter Seiko spring bars that have thicker tips?


Yes.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

A definite hit. Good job Doug!


----------



## Ioja (Nov 26, 2016)

It is nice, but there are two things that could be improved:

the hour markings are too thick in my opinion and,
the dial is perhaps too bursty compared to the original?

Many thanks in any case...


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Looks fantastic! Just what I was hoping for! Did you catch a thickness measurement yet? 


So how's the lume?


----------



## arsenalforlife (Jan 17, 2017)

Love the style but that logo is such an eyesore and ruins the watch.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

It seems to me that the indexes appear a little bit bolder than original 62mas for two reasons:

- pics seem taken with flash on, so the chromed frames merge with the lume

- frame and lume are of the same height, they seems flatter 

Can you confirm Doug?

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

It is great to see them fully realized. Both are really nice looking in different ways. Knowing that the photos don't fully capture the watches, I am looking forward to seeing one directly. This is very exciting. In the lume shot, is the bezel one click out of alignment?

Btw, I like the table the watches are on.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Looks fantastic! Just what I was hoping for! Did you catch a thickness measurement yet?
> 
> So how's the lume?












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Doug excellent photos!! Great looking watch, can't wait for it, Thank you Doug!!!


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I need to change my Tapatalk sig. "So how's the lume" hahaha

So how's the lume?


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

oooh they look excellent! so glad I ordered!!!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

My multi-quote thingie isn't working, so forgive me if I miss your question/quote&#8230;
- Yes, the lume pic has the bezel one click off
- I'll measure the thickness tonight
- My wife picked out the table 
- Which logo ruins the watch? One or both together?


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Awesome! I think the mww applied logo will look better with more depth to it


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just an fyi, but there are far spring bars with standard tips already on the market for those that want them. I have a pair, but not sure where they came from.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Looking as drawn up Doug.... congratulations, from concept to prototype moving forward well.
Looks fantastic.... but so very new.

My only question/ concern is the significantly bolder/ more prominent bezel numbers.
I know everything is upsized for the 40mm case and the bezel is thicker..... wondering if the numbers feel too thick in person?

Edit - this is not a criticism, i think the watch looks great, just trying to figure out what looks the most different to my eye?
The bezel looks very contemporary to me and the watch looks like it will have magnificent wrist presence for a 40mm case.


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Looking great Doug.. 

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree matthew P. The production versions would be better with less bold bezel markers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks great Doug!

Small observations (aping already mentioned points):
1) Finer bezel markings
2) Slightly deeper MWW logo (if possible)
3) Confirm/make sure the strap is real rubber!

Can't wait!!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Less bold bezel markers will be great! Is there also possibility to change indexes? 6, 9 and 12 are fine, the rest of I would prefer thinner. 
However great job, Doug. Thanks for your effort!


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Thinner bezel markers...nothing else 
Great work!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice to see photos, thanks. It's exciting to see the project develop so quickly. 

I agree whole heartedly that the bezel numerals are too large and bold. But I also think the bezel is too wide and perhaps too thick too. 
I also personally would prefer a thinner profile. It's overall too thick. The mid case imho should be thinner and have a more elongated look to it. 
Finally the markers, maybe only the lume part, are too wide and overwhelming. The hands then should be a tad thinner too. 
The logo needs to stand out more. The large markers overwhelm it too I think. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

AndyAaron said:


> Less bold bezel markers will be great! Is there also possibility to change indexes? 6, 9 and 12 are fine, the rest of I would prefer thinner.
> However great job, Doug. Thanks for your effort!


I think the 12, 6 & 9 indices are fine as is, and I do support making the other indices marginally thinner. The lengths of all the indices are fine as presented in Doug's pictures.

Thanks Doug for making this happen.....


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks, Doug, for this. 

For my part, I expect to be very pleased with the outcome (my third of your offerings.)


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> Thanks, Doug, for this.
> 
> For my part, I expect to be very pleased with the outcome (my third of your offerings.)


+1 All of the horologists in this thread are cracking me up!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Doug, here's an idea: make the MWW logo white. I believe the 62MAS logo looks better than the MWW logo due to its white color because:

1) the white 62MAS logo matches the white writing on the bottom of the dial and bezel markers 

2) the white 62MAS logo distinguishes itself from the polished metal indexes. The current silver MWW logo gets visually caught up with the indexes and as a result ruins the circular symmetry of the indexes. 

Anyone else agree or see what I mean? Thoughts?


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> Doug, here's an idea: make the MWW logo white. I believe the 62MAS logo looks better than the MWW logo due to its white color because:
> 
> 1) the white 62MAS logo matches the white writing on the bottom of the dial and bezel markers
> 
> ...


Personally, I like the current logo...more subtle.

Having said that, it's Doug's logo, and he should use the one that works for him (and his company).

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> Doug, here's an idea: make the MWW logo white. I believe the 62MAS logo looks better than the MWW logo due to its white color because:
> 
> 1) the white 62MAS logo matches the white writing on the bottom of the dial and bezel markers
> 
> ...


Agree 100%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> Doug, here's an idea: make the MWW logo white. I believe the 62MAS logo looks better than the MWW logo due to its white color...
> 
> Anyone else agree or see what I mean? Thoughts?


Nope, one selling point of the MWW logo is the raised silver application. There already is a white option for those that want it... and we already chose which one we want. That boat sailed.


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)

This is looking wonderful and I'm very excited to get the watch! Thanks for all the great work! 

My humble two cents regarding the step from prototype to production:
1. As others have said, the bezel number font should be slightly toned down. 
2. The back end of the hour and minute hands appear a tad unfinished on the prototype. Could they be made to more closely resemble the hands of the original Seiko?


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

pinkybrain said:


> Doug, here's an idea: make the MWW logo white. I believe the 62MAS logo looks better than the MWW logo due to its white color because:
> 
> 1) the white 62MAS logo matches the white writing on the bottom of the dial and bezel markers
> 
> ...


I also agree with this 100%. A more prominent (white to match the dial's writing) MWW logo would be a good thing for both the watch and hopefully Doug's business!

Thanks Doug for all the hard work so far. Hopefully you're taking our comments/suggestions as just that - not as criticism. You've done a fantastic job!

I also agree with some of the other comments/suggestions: I think a slightly thinner bezel would be better (not sure if this is possible now given case design will I suspect be final at this point) and I definitely agree with those who think thinner hour markers/indicies (all of them) would look better. In my opinion they do appear too large for the dial and seem to overwhelm it.

Thanks again Doug - and thanks for sharing the photos. It's looking good!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Opensider said:


> (not sure if this is possible now given case design will I suspect be final at this point) !


I wouldnt assume anything. Doug got to a similar spot on the Iconik 2 and actually asked his factory to take another shot at the case. But that was because it didnt meet his standards of what he was wanting for that design. I suspect he will weigh in after a few days of looking at and wearing the prototype.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Firstly, for a prototype this looks damn good! Fantastic work Doug.

Just to echo what others have said: thinner bezel markers and thinner dial indices will bring it closer to the original. The 3,6,9,12 can be brought down a hair and the other indices a bit more, just for better contrast and to make the dial a bit less busy. The hands are damn near perfect, but can be fractionally thinner.

The sunburst dial is gorgeous, love the chamfered (sp?) lines and the coin edge bezel. This is going to be something else and the 40mm case will wear like a dream.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Are the prototypes case backs finished?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Perhaps, but the change I proposed is a lot easier to do than the vast majority of modifications suggested by others. Not sure why you're picking on me; others are suggesting changes to the shape and design of the case and bezel, hands, and indexes.



dpeete said:


> Nope, one selling point of the MWW logo is the raised silver application. There already is a white option for those that want it... and we already chose which one we want. That boat sailed.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Great job Doug!
I guess sometimes money can buy happiness!

As others said:thinner indices and thinner bezel markers ...everything else is perfect.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

*edit2: I am happy with it as it is, but those suggestions are no bad...
*


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

My 2 cents... let's give Doug some time to check the prototypes in details and to wear them a bit. I'm confident in his judgement skills, if something is wrong it will notice us and to the factory for sure.
But in this step there's no room for changing things like the logo color for example. We have all already paid and most of us pulled the trigger basing on details as well.
For example, I chose the MWW logo and do not like it white.
In this step it is OK to correct all the things that are not as per the original project only.

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow Doug the watch looks fantastic. I must admit, the tease photo from the factory had me a little worried as it just didn't look 'right'. These photos however show the watch properly and I can see just how much of a good project this is, it makes me every happy to be involved with it. 

I especially like the shade of the dial and the bezel insert, It's darker than expected. I like how you've added your own, modern touch to the design. It works incredibly well with the engraved numbers. 

I echo what others have said, the font should be slimmer on the bezel and the lume markers may need slimming down a fraction. My other suggestion is that the bezel itself may be a little too high/thick? The side profile of the watch is not as slim as I had anticipated. I appreciate this may be the photos, it would be good to see the watch next to something familiar such as an SKX007 just for a sense of scale. 

I very much looking forward to seeing where this project goes, it's exceeding my expectations and I can't wait to see the finished article.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks great, Doug! Thank you for doing this project. The only thing I would change as mentioned by others are the bezel font thickness and the dial indice width, make them narrower. I love the profile of the watch and the overall look. 

Mark

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

After a day of inspection/evaluation these are the changes I am going to make for the production versions (there may be more after a week of wear): 1) thinner bezel markers, 2) thinner applied dial markers, 3) case needs a deeper cutout for strap clearance (cannot see this in pics), 4) strap will be changed if no true rubber version is available (the sample has a silicone version), 5) the hour hand may be a tad shorter (it looks as it comes too close to touching the applied hour markers).

The silver triangle logo will stay the same, remember this was done to pay homage to the original which had 'SEIKO' in applied silver. Regarding the thickness - this wears extremely comfortably due to the dimensions. It fits easily under shirt cuffs and doesn't catch on anything due to the smooth crystal slope. Also, the design is not slab sided at all. See pics below. I know many are accustomed to 200m divers with the Miyota 9015 which may be thinner as the 9015 movement is 3.90mm in height. The NE15 movement is almost 2mm taller at 5.32 mm in height, so a watch utilizing this movement and rated to 200m with a domed crystal will of course be slightly thicker. That being said, the 62mas is 12mm from caseback to bezel top and 14mm from caseback to crystal top.

Now on to more pics! These are untouched as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

btw, indexes looks larger on those pics mostly because the lume blend into one piece with frame of it.
That is maybe because lume is in the same level/hight with the metal frame.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Appreciate the natural light pics, Doug.

Personally, the small changes you have mentioned sound great.

*I would wear it, as is, without hesitation*. (_but definitely prefer rubber!_ 

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

ps...What's your wrist size, Doug?

-Mark


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Agree with what you've said Doug. And agree with buldogge - I'd wear it now as is!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

buldogge said:


> ps...What's your wrist size, Doug?
> 
> -Mark


7.25"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

On board 100% for the minor changes Doug mentioned, but I also agree that I would happily wear it as is. This is really going to be an exceptional watch.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

This is the first watch I wore to work and actually got complimented on it


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Really kicking myself for not following through on this one. Unfortunately the timing just did not pan out for me. If anyone changes their mind please let me know.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> Perhaps, but the change I proposed is a lot easier to do than the vast majority of modifications suggested by others. Not sure why you're picking on me; others are suggesting changes to the shape and design of the case and bezel, hands, and indexes.


I am not picking on anybody. But it is important to remember why some of us chose the design we chose: the other selling point of the MWW logo (besides support Doug's awesome business) is that we like the raised applied logo. It was specifically mentioned as part of the design and that is what some of us signed up for. You could try lobbying for a third dial... but changing the MWW one to white should not be an option. If Doug has any power to fine tune the case, bezel insert, indices, etc, that seems like it is up to him (this isn't a replica, it is his modern interpretation), but I feel very strongly that we were given a white choice and an applied silver choice, and we chose the applied silver choice.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

The silver logo will not be changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Doug et al...

Firstly congrats on getting to this stage so quickly. The prototypes are wonderful.

My thoughts are this.....

Could the hands be slimmed down a whisker, especially if you're thinking of thinning down the baton markers. The hands seem a little over-bearing to my eye, but its subtle. Maybe shortening the hour hand as you suggest is all thats needed. Also, as someone has mentioned above, I think the hands would benefit from some kind of finishing at the ends where they mount on the shaft.

It looks as if the bezel markings are engraved rather than printed? Is that the case? Agree the bezel markers could be slimmed down and happy either way if they have an engraved look or a printed look.

When you say thinner applied markers, do you meant in depth or width?

Regardless, the watch is looking fabulous and I'm thrilled. Minor tweaks are all thats needed to turn this from a fabulous watch to a truly stunning watch. For a prototype it is incredible how well it's come out and I'm sure the final version will be simple perfection.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Many of us also pulled the trigger based on the width of the bezel and indexes, which are identical between the drawings and prototypes, so there's no room for changing things like that. See what I did? For the sake of argument, the proportions of the watch are more important to me than the color of the logo.

This issue is moot as Doug has made his decision. I'm very happy with how this watch has turned out and also with the final modifications to the prototype chosen by Doug. The logical inconsistency of forum members not so much.



piumach said:


> My 2 cents... let's give Doug some time to check the prototypes in details and to wear them a bit. I'm confident in his judgement skills, if something is wrong it will notice us and to the factory for sure.
> But in this step there's no room for changing things like the logo color for example. We have all already paid and most of us pulled the trigger basing on details as well.
> For example, I chose the MWW logo and do not like it white.
> In this step it is OK to correct all the things that are not as per the original project only.
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you for the additional pics and the changes. I think the bezel changes and thinner markers will make a huge diff!
I'll go back to one my other point. The hands are wide as it is but are ok in proportions to markers. If we decrease markers width, which I fully support, I think the hands may be too wide and it'd be more obvious due to proportions. Just a thought. 


Thanks for taking the time to share with us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> This is the first watch I wore to work and actually got complimented on it


That's awesome. You should be proud of that  and how fast you got to this stAge.
That gray dial is stunning and once you open it up a bit with smaller markers, it'll stand out even more. Exciting stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

@ GMT Aviator - I mean thinner width of applied markers. 

Width of hands will be adjusted if necessary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> Many of us also pulled the trigger based on the width of the bezel and indexes, which are identical between the drawings and prototypes, so there's no room for changing things like that. See what I did?
> 
> For the sake of argument, the proportions of the watch are more important to me than the color of the logo.


I agree with you on both points. Some seem pretty sensitive but this is a forum project watch. It's a group projet and we are a bunch of opinionated and passionate WIS  To name that's what These group projects are, they bring discussion, suggestions of changes. And that's what we have prototypes, so we can assess and offer feedback. 
A rendering is great but it's not like a watch in the wrist. Sometimes you get the proto on the wrist and it's not what you had imagined based on specs and renderings. So then discussion begins. Nothing wrong with offering your opinions and ideas. It's what this is for. It's healthy. It's not like one of us is holding a gun to someone's head forcing changes on all. 
We're all paying participants in this project. So go ahead.... share your thoughts. Don't let others shut you down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

We're apparently in heated agreement. To reiterate, all in all I'm extremely happy with how this watch is turning out and the value is ridiculous. No, it's ridonculous. Small details like Seiko fat-tipped spring bar holes would be nice but...whatever. Now I'll get back to the painful wait.



Jeep99dad said:


> I agree with you on both points. Some seem pretty sensitive but this is a forum project watch. It's a group projet and we are a bunch of opinionated and passionate WIS  To name that's what These group projects are, they bring discussion, suggestions of changes. And that's what we have prototypes, so we can assess and offer feedback.
> A rendering is great but it's not like a watch in the wrist. Sometimes you get the proto on the wrist and it's not what you had imagined based on specs and renderings. So then discussion begins. Nothing wrong with offering your opinions and ideas. It's what this is for. It's healthy. It's not like one of us is holding a gun to someone's head forcing changes on all.
> We're all paying participants in this project. So go ahead.... share your thoughts. Don't let others shut you down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> After a day of inspection/evaluation these are the changes I am going to make for the production versions (there may be more after a week of wear): 1) thinner bezel markers, 2) thinner applied dial markers, 3) case needs a deeper cutout for strap clearance (cannot see this in pics), 4) strap will be changed if no true rubber version is available (the sample has a silicone version), 5) the hour hand may be a tad shorter (it looks as it comes too close to touching the applied hour markers).
> 
> The silver triangle logo will stay the same, remember this was done to pay homage to the original which had 'SEIKO' in applied silver. Regarding the thickness - this wears extremely comfortably due to the dimensions. It fits easily under shirt cuffs and doesn't catch on anything due to the smooth crystal slope. Also, the design is not slab sided at all. See pics below. I know many are accustomed to 200m divers with the Miyota 9015 which may be thinner as the 9015 movement is 3.90mm in height. The NE15 movement is almost 2mm taller at 5.32 mm in height, so a watch utilizing this movement and rated to 200m with a domed crystal will of course be slightly thicker. That being said, the 62mas is 12mm from caseback to bezel top and 14mm from caseback to crystal top.


BRAVO......SLOW CLAP ( yes I'm in heated agreement as well ).
Seems a great looking project watch will get even better.

12mm/14mm with Dome sounds fantastic.

Im loving how this one is turning out and how quickly its moving forward through the process.
And in all honesty Im really happy that everyone gets to offer up thoughts / impressions and requests but we don't have to continually go through long drawn out opinion polls and group think compromises.

Sounds like the changes being proposed by Doug will shift the watch to looking a bit less modern and slightly closer to the original without being a 1:1 copy.

My one question to you doug.......
is the hour hand shortening driven by visual aesthetics or a concern that the hour hand could contact the marker?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ I'm concerned about the hour hand tip making contact with the hour marker. Watching it with my loupe - it comes close. Too close for comfort.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Btw - the hands and hour markers are all brushed finish as requested by the crowd before prototyping. That will not change either. 

Someone asked about this earlier - The bezel markers are engraved and painted into the PVD coated steel insert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

Besides the thickness of the numerals, you may also be noticing the difference in the typeface used for the bezel numbers. The Seiko used numbers with squarish zeros, rather than round zeros. In general, the numerals on the Seiko are wider-looking and a bit boxier. I have seen posts from owners of 62MAS watches looking for replacement bezel inserts noting that the typefaces used didn't quite match those of the original bezels.



matthew P said:


> View attachment 10642114
> View attachment 10642138
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

News just in.. this project is awesome. I'm really happy with those prototypes but absolutely agree with Doug and others points on just freeing up a bit of space by thinning markers and bezel detials. 

The final product is going to be beautiful. Well done Doug.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Next to a couple of Seikos and my Iconik 1, this is one of my most comfortable wearing watches. You all are in for a treat 

In regards to some comments, remember that I (ManchesterWatchWorks) do not make one to one copies (I'm sure someone else will). I like to do modern interpretations of these classics. Kinda akin to cover songs.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Really looking forward to this and following up on an earlier ?, perhaps you've already answered. Is the strap going to be 100% rubber ?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ I'm looking into a rubber (not silicone) version of the tropic strap on the protos. But if there currently is no mold for it, then we will move to plan b (ie., another style rubber strap or possibly nato).


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> ^ I'm looking into a rubber (not silicone) version of the tropic strap on the protos. But if there currently is no mold for it, then we will move to plan b (ie., another style rubber strap or possibly nato).


Uncle seiko waffle or tire tread look appealing.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Next to a couple of Seikos and my Iconik 1, this is one of my most comfortable wearing watches. You all are in for a treat
> 
> In regards to some comments, remember that I (ManchesterWatchWorks) do not make one to one copies (I'm sure someone else will). I like to do modern interpretations of these classics. Kinda akin to cover songs.


Cover songs. What a brilliant way to put it!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> ^ I'm looking into a rubber (not silicone) version of the tropic strap on the protos. But if there currently is no mold for it, then we will move to plan b (ie., another style rubber strap or possibly nato).


Bonetto Centurini or Borealis? I have more NATOs than rubber straps, but that's my $0.02. Feel free to give me some change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

No NATO please!

Maybe one of the rubber waffle straps?

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Acurry said:


> Bonetto Centurini or Borealis? I have more NATOs than rubber straps, but that's my $0.02. Feel free to give me some change.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think most BC and def Borealis may be too thick at the lugs for this design.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I hear ya about regular natos, but what if it's a "seatbelt" nato?


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

In my case, just not a NATO strap fan...don't have one on a single watch. Had a 2pc. "nato" from Dagaz for awhile that was pretty comfortable...basically a nylon strap with contrasting stripe and nato like hardware.

Plus...just don't think they are a great match for a "dive watch".

Having said that...I'm planning on putting it on a Dassari leather bund (doesn't "make sense" either), depending how the size looks on me...

-Mark



Djk949 said:


> I hear ya about regular natos, but what if it's a "seatbelt" nato?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> I hear ya about regular natos, but what if it's a "seatbelt" nato?


I might consider the seatbelt Nato. I saw a comparison on one of the forums a few weeks ago. A lot of people like the PhenomeNato.

Here's my wishful thinking: Yokobies BOR?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

I'm fairly certain Doc is planning on offering a genuine rubber tropic-style strap for his new line of Nth watches. Maybe there's an option of going through his people for the straps? IDK


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Acurry said:


> Here's my wishful thinking: Yokobies BOR?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beads of rice, this is the way!!!!

Already bought from Yobokies, exactly for this watch!
Not cheap thoug.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Definitely will not be a steel strap. That cost is way too high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope for either rubber with logo on buckle or maybe... seatbelt sounds interesting as a possibility. Love to see I a BOR picture mentioned by previous poster.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

wakemanna4 said:


> I'm fairly certain Doc is planning on offering a genuine rubber tropic-style strap for his new line of Nth watches. Maybe there's an option of going through his people for the straps? IDK


And those are 20mm.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

What about shark mesh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Im holding out hope for some sort of vintage looking genuine rubber.

Waiting is the worst.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Buckle will be logo engraved. Any type of steel strap is not an option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

As been said, i purchaised a bor bracelet with straight endlinks because i thinks it will look great in the 62 Mas.
With the watch i'd like to see a tropic style...rubber, silicon, we know you'll di the best you can.
I'll be fine with everything.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

For me no nato please....Just stick to the original tropic plan...!!

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

From the pics posted, the changes Doug is making per post 1574 are exactly right.  The reason the bezel numerals look bolder than the original may be because they are engraved rather than flat like the original. Notice the lettering seems less bold in plan view.
For those who have issues with the MW logo, remember that it is specular so how prominent it looks will change with how the light plays on the watch. No such issue with the white "62MAS". 
If possible, the strap should match the look of the original (1 - 2 - 1 diamond hole tropic?).


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Artonthewrist said:


> I hope for either rubber with logo on buckle or maybe... seatbelt sounds interesting as a possibility. Love to see I a BOR picture mentioned by previous poster.


This is a Yobokies bracelet on my Athaya Vintage Lamafa.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

FWIW: my Watchgecko seat belt NATO is the most comfortable strap I've got.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ mine too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Next to a couple of Seikos and my Iconik 1, this is one of my most comfortable wearing watches. You all are in for a treat
> 
> In regards to some comments, remember that I (ManchesterWatchWorks) do not make one to one copies (I'm sure someone else will). I like to do modern interpretations of these classics. Kinda akin to cover songs.


Good to know. Being comfortable is an important attribute. I can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tropic rubber is definitely the best choice imo. It'll look fantastic. 

Got plenty of natos and hardly ever wear them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

I too hope it will be rubber. Have ordered a couple from obris morgan to fit squale. I guess the Cuda type rubber strap will be expensive. Having said that I have the seat belt nato from Cincy straps and IMO the best value for money. Anyway it's up to Doug. Great work Doug. 

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)

62MAS needs a tropic rubber imo.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Are we there yet!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

When in doubt, use rubber. Better safe, than sorry.


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Next to a couple of Seikos and my Iconik 1, this is one of my most comfortable wearing watches. You all are in for a treat


I agree with your opinion on how how comfortable the Iconic 1 is, it just fits/sits perfectly. The Iconic 1 came with no strap and tbh I would prefer the 62MAS came with none either rather than send us a sub-standard strap we all then go and replace. Seatbelt Natos are lovely - but are they right for 62MAS? Genuine question, not sure of the answer.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Acurry said:


> Are we there yet!?!


Just around the next bend.

How about we play the license plate game?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

First choice is still rubber in tropic style. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Hopefully the rubber tropic is workable......
But for the purposes of discussion the woven perlon NATO has a vintage vibe and a different look.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Doug, regarding the close proximity of the markers and the hour hand, it may be that the designer(s) of the original 62MAS ran into exactly the same issue. The fact that you have the same issue means design wise, you're on the right track. Notice that on the originals the hour hand also comes very close to the hour markers.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

+1 on the Tropic


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

dpeete said:


> +1 on the Tropic


+2


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Ukal said:


> +2


+3


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

...and they will come 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

And oh what a home coming it will be.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

For your viewing pleasure...the camera loves this thing 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh yes yes please us tease us even more!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I can't wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

So I know a bunch of minor changes have been discussed and Doug has agreed to implement a bunch more..... wondering what the current timeline is and how the tweaks effect the manufacture timeline and delivery date?

In a perfect world I'd just forget about this watch and be pleasantly surprised when it shows up but I know I don't have the patience or will power to not keep checking this thread daily although I know the middle of the year is current estimate. 
I assume conversations will begin in Ernest after Chinese New Year vacation ends?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ha... Did you scratch the bezel already?


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Looks like light reflection


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll know more timeline wise after CNY. There's radio silence right now. But having done this before, prototype to production changes usually don't affect it too much. 

No bezel scratches. Must be reflections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Doug has been very kind to allow me to play with this "imperfect" prototype for a few days. More pictures and thoughts to come. Here is a teaser.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep, really giving myself some hard kicks for not getting my ish together in time to get in on this one.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Doug has been very kind to allow me to play with this "imperfect" prototype for a few days. More pictures and thoughts to come. Here is a teaser.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hi VWG,

How does it feel to start a thread on WUS about a 62MAS possible homage in September 2016 and getting a fully functional prototype on your desk 4 months later??! 

Cheers!

S.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ OMG. So glad I got in. Looks very good, VWG and Doug!


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

smille76 said:


> How does it feel to start a thread on WUS about a 62MAS possible homage in September 2016 and getting a fully functional prototype on your desk 4 months later??!


It is pretty amazing what these guys are getting done here. I would love to reward the effort by picking up an Equinox, but the cash was spent on the 62MAS! For anybody who is looking for a cool Seiko 7016 Monaco-style chrono, make sure you check out https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/327455689/return-to-simple-the-equinox-watch-series


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi VWG,
> 
> How does it feel to start a thread on WUS about a 62MAS possible homage in September 2016 and getting a fully functional prototype on your desk 4 months later??!
> 
> ...


Kudos to Doug and VWG indeed for making this happen and so quick!


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Doug has been very kind to allow me to play with this "imperfect" prototype for a few days. More pictures and thoughts to come. Here is a teaser.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Awesome!!!
The dial and bezel markers do not look too thick IMO.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Doug has been very kind to allow me to play with this "imperfect" prototype for a few days. More pictures and thoughts to come. Here is a teaser.
> 
> Love it, I could take it as is.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hour hand looks too long, but believe Doug already plans to remedy. I am very much looking forward to receiving this diver.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Doug has been very kind to allow me to play with this "imperfect" prototype for a few days. More pictures and thoughts to come. Here is a teaser.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Is it just me, or does the font on the 10 look thinner than the other numbers, and just about right?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I trust that Doug won't make the markers too much thinner. I think the extra thickness of the markers and hands over the original is very appealing. Maybe even an improvement. It works very well aesthetically, at least to my eyes.



sriracha said:


> Awesome!!!
> The dial and bezel markers do not look too thick IMO.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't mean to thread steal, so my apologies if this is a problem. I saw on FB that another forum is reporting the possibility of a 62MAS reissue with 8L35 and 40mm diameter that will be shown at BaselWorld. This homage was mentioned in the thread and would be a bargain compared to this rumor!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

pinkybrain said:


> I trust that Doug won't make the markers too much thinner. I think the extra thickness of the markers and hands over the original is very appealing. Maybe even an improvement. It works very well aesthetically, at least to my eyes.


I tend to agree. I dont have time to expand today but in person the watch seems very cohesive. Doesnt seem too big but I'll do some more pics tomorrow to give everyone a better perspective.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I tend to agree. I dont have time to expand today but in person the watch seems very cohesive. Doesnt seem too big but I'll do some more pics tomorrow to give everyone a better perspective.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hmm. Interested to hear more. They looked like they could trim a few lbs to me. They're definitely taking up more real estate than the indicies on the original, as well as this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

I've never handled an original, but the SBDC027 doesn't seem like a good reference... it has rectangular indices but any picture of the 62MAS appears to me to show that the indices are actually trapezoidal for all but the 12, 6 and 9 positions, which causes them to be thicker towards the center of the dial:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tsteph12 said:


> Hour hand looks too long, but believe Doug already plans to remedy. I am very much looking forward to receiving this diver.


agreed and yeap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dpeete said:


> I've never handled an original, but the SBDC027 doesn't seem like a good reference... it has rectangular indices but any picture of the 62MAS appears to me to show that the indices are actually trapezoidal for all but the 12, 6 and 9 positions, which causes them to be thicker towards the center of the dial:
> View attachment 10715490


I think the markers are rectangles but the cutout inside where the lume material is trapezoidal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I tend to agree. I dont have time to expand today but in person the watch seems very cohesive. Doesnt seem too big but I'll do some more pics tomorrow to give everyone a better perspective.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


They are too thick and take too much real estate and take from the gorgeous grey dial. 
The 12 almost looks like a square 
But I still like the watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Doug has been very kind to allow me to play with this "imperfect" prototype for a few days. More pictures and thoughts to come. Here is a teaser.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's so cool. Glad you got to try the proto. Well deserved for your contribution in this special project. Amazing how fast it's moving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Love it just the way it is, the more lume the better!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

It's just me or the bezel is not aligned with dial indexes? Please Doug, we already live in a world of Seiko's misaligned indexes and bezels...Just ask the factory to perfectly align everything is expected to be aligned 

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Would love to have a bracelet option. Maybe Doug or someone could do some research and let us know which aftermarket bracelet would fit and look reasonable. (I know that Doug isn't doing a bracelet)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

skipwilliams said:


> Would love to have a bracelet option. Maybe Doug or someone could do some research and let us know which aftermarket bracelet would fit and look reasonable. (I know that Doug isn't doing a bracelet)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Regarding the bracelet; yesterday Doug and I kicked around an idea that's a possibility as an additional purchase item for those that wanted one. I'll let Doug explore that idea to see if it makes sense for him before saying anything further. I think it will look perfect though.

I'm going to order the vintage style bracelet from Watch Gecko to see how that works. If anyone wants to send me (i will mail back) a 20mm straight end link jubilee or oyster, I'll take pics of that as well. I really want to try the Yobokies beads of rice. If we can get a few options set up on the prototype it will give us a good idea of what we want to order.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I personally QC all bezel alignment before a watch goes out


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Regarding the bracelet; yesterday Doug and I kicked around an idea that's a possibility as an additional purchase item for those that wanted one. I'll let Doug explore that idea to see if it makes sense for him before saying anything further. I think it will look perfect though.
> 
> I'm going to order the vintage style bracelet from Watch Gecko to see how that works. If anyone wants to send me (i will mail back) a 20mm straight end link jubilee or oyster, I'll take pics of that as well. I really want to try the Yobokies beads of rice. If we can get a few options set up on the prototype it will give us a good idea of what we want to order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I would like to pick the endmill president bracelet with solid end link and clasp. Kinda like the strapcode kind but half the cost. Am I asking too much?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> I personally QC all bezel alignment before a watch goes out


Can you lob a call into Seiko Corporate and see if you can show them how it's done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> I personally QC all bezel alignment before a watch goes out


Doug...this sounds very good to me!! 
I'm confident you are going to do a beatiful job this time as well ;-)










Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

@watchninja123 ^yes. Lol.

If there is going to be a steel option, it will be a existing steel h-link strap I have made for another series.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> @watchninja123 ^yes. Lol.
> 
> If there is going to be a steel option, it will be a existing steel h-link strap I have made for another series.


Like the equinox series?....... that would be a good look, vintage vibe but relatively light weight and looks to be comfortable.
End links with some sort of pattern that continues the look of the bracelet always look better in my opinion when mounted to cushion cases.









I also like the "super thin beads of rice" style watch that VWG mentioned many pages ago.

I will probably end up wearing on rubber but appreciate you guys entertaining some sort of bracelet option, many seem to be keen.

Plus it will give us all something to talk about as the months drag on awaiting delivery.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I would pony up for a bracelet option so long as it is relatively thin to match the modest size of the watch. The option below looks great. So many micro brand bracelets are comically thick.



matthew P said:


> Like the equinox series?....... that would be a good look, vintage vibe but relatively light weight and looks to be comfortable.
> End links with some sort of pattern that continues the look of the bracelet always look better in my opinion when mounted to cushion cases.
> 
> View attachment 10723010
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I do like the H-link referenced above.

Hopefully I will be able to show a couple of more ideas soon. I will say that I am concerned that both of these options below may be too blingy for the 62MAS. Thankfully that polished chamfered edge is there to possibly tie the look together?

This is the strap I am buying from Watch Gecko, I found a few "real world" pics of it. The lug ends of the 62MAS are much better suited to use this strap that the pics below.





































Tommy_boy is very generously letting me use his Yobokies Beads of Rice to take a few pics with


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Vwg- solid mesh is a great choice. Have been considering taking it off my Vostok for the 62MAS.









So how's the lume?


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

VWG, great effort overall and thank you as well for the bracelet search. Count me in.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

I've seen a lot of options for the beads of rice style bracelet but without proper end links I think they always look a little bit awkward. Happy to proved wrong with regards to the BOR though. I think the H-link style bracelet would be perfect for this watch.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Given how short the lugs appear on the prototype and the lack of a curve between the lugs, I don't know that we'll be able to fit endlinks or that they'll even be necessary. The H-link bracelet with straight end links should look nice.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I like all the proposed bracelets. I'll wait to see how they look on the watch before I make my choice. I suspect that the H link will be the option as they're already being made for the equinox. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

digivandig said:


> Given how short the lugs appear on the prototype and the lack of a curve between the lugs, I don't know that we'll be able to fit endlinks or that they'll even be necessary. The H-link bracelet with straight end links should look nice.


FWIW: it is doable. As an example, checkout the H-link bracelet UncleSeiko makes for the Pogue 6139-600x H-Link Bracelet


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Acurry said:


> I suspect that the H link will be the option as they're already being made for the equinox.


I hope so. That bracelet is really interesting, i think it's the best choiche, with BOR bracelet (but I already bought it  ).
Looking at the case, i guess straight endlinks is the only way to go.
And tropic or waffle rubber.

Can't wait!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

On H-link steel...(the production version has no grooves on the endlinks - they're smooth brushed steel). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> On H-link steel...(the production version has no grooves on the endlinks - they're smooth brushed steel).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks really nice, if you don't mind me asking, from where is this H-link?

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Whatever you'll do, i'm sure about one thing.
I'm waiting for a great watch, i'm so glad i joined this project.

I'd like to thank Piumach, who brought to my attention this watch sharing it on italian forum.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I like the H-link the best. But the Watch Geko and Yobokies BOR also look very good. 
Very pleased that we have attactive bracelet options in the future, whether from MWW, or an aftermarket supplier. This project just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> It looks really nice, if you don't mind me asking, from where is this H
> 
> This is a MWW strap which will be on the Equinox as well. If I do offer this, it will definitely be less than the Yobokies and Watchgeckos. Just have to figure out the logistics.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Strap for me all the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Uggghhh. You are really killing me with the announcement of a bracelet. I am now vigorously kicking myself for not jumping in. o|


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> On H-link steel...(the production version has no grooves on the endlinks - they're smooth brushed steel).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm leaning towards this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

The H Link works for me, two thumbs up !


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> On H-link steel...(the production version has no grooves on the endlinks - they're smooth brushed steel).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!! Gives us another option. Well done Doug!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

First let me apologize for the dust on the pics. I just didn't have enough time to wipe everything down between shots. Also the weather here was very overcast and the lighting is not as bright as I would have preferred. These photos have not been tweaked at all other than adding the decorative frame on each shot and reducing the pixel count down to what is postable on WUS.

First lets start with shots of the case itself.





















The Dial





















Side Profile





























Lug ends & Case Back (***You will not get an orange case back....lol. The case back on this proto was actually one for a future project that Doug is working on and it isn't my place to reveal what he hasn't done himself yet, hence the orange tape!***) There is very little room between the lug holes and the case. You will see what I am talking about in the next post.





















Close up of glass and bezel









Next to its 2nd cousin the Turtle SRP773


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is a lume shot. Both the Turtle and the 62MAS were charged outside under the overcast light. The 62MAS did receive a bit more charge time than the Turtle but I'm not sure how much that makes a difference. This shot is 3 minutes after coming indoors.

















This next shot is about 30 minutes later.









The controls on this were not well executed so I will do this again soon. But the 62MAS definitely seems to hold its own and then some when it comes to lume!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

this project just continues to get better.
the tweaks will just improve an already good looking watch and the H link bracelet already looks good (production version with no grooves is a good call doug ).
Id go with an H link before an BOR or an oyster based on what I've seen, if we can lower the cost with a group buy and ship with Rubber tropic and the optional H link that would be fantastic ( id defiantly pay extra for that option).

Good job with the photographs VWG.... the handset looks better than i expected.... add some bevels on the sided and they would be MM300 quality?

edit - I will also say I really like the lack of gap between the end of the tropic / H link and the case...... I imagine its a fine line between too much and too little.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are some strap looks for you all to consider. some of the straps are not appropriate but these are what I had in hand for 20mm and I thought I would try it for grins.

Bond NATO....personally I love this look!

















Then I tried a leather Nato. The leather is too thick to fit between the lug hole and the case. These are from Cheapest Nato Straps and if you have bought from them before you know they are not very thick. I possibly could have forced them to fit by putting in the lugs bars after the strap but I didn't want to try.















I laid them on top of the strap just to give you an impression of how it looks. The dark brown is very appealing to me!





















This next one is for Brice. But getting it to fit was a bear!















This is a Citizen rubber strap. I like the look but I'm afraid it won't fit. Here is a pic of the strap lug holes next to the OEM MWW strap. You will see how much more room the Citizen takes. I may try to get this one to fit later. But like the canvas it will take some fiddling.























These last straps I did not use the lugs bars and for the sake of time I just laid the straps in between the lug ends.

























































Here is a wrist shot on my 7.25" wrist


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Before anyone mentions it.....yes i goofed and didnt line up the lume pip with the 12 o'clock marker.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Said it before and I'll say it again...everything looks fantastic on a Bond nato!

Great pictorial review


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are a couple of side by side shots with the turtle



















The 62MAS wears more like a heavy SKX007 on the wrist.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Btw - my proto's lume also goes toe to toe with my Seiko's lume


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Great pics VWG thanks. I have to say that grey sail cloth strap looks great on it. I'll have to invest in one of those and a BOR bracelet for mine I think!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm really liking that big ol' crown.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

VWG, stop teasing me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Before anyone mentions it.....yes i goofed and didnt line up the lume pip with the 12 o'clock marker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Now you need to align it back and retake all the pictures


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ukal said:


> Great pics VWG thanks. I have to say that grey sail cloth strap looks great on it. I'll have to invest in one of those and a BOR bracelet for mine I think!


That is a Hadley Roma MS850 cordura strap. I'm not sure if sail cloth is the same material? I tried a Brady Sail Cloth once and it felt plasticky. The HR is more like a Nylon weave in terms of feel. I havent worn it yet so i cant tell you if it is comfortable or not.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks VWG for all the pics with the all the straps, gives a really good perspective of what the 62MAS will look like with any combo of strap.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Dat lume!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

valuewatchguy, thanks for making the wait so much more enjoyable with so many pictures !


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

impalass said:


> valuewatchguy, thanks for making the wait so much more enjoyable with so many pictures !


Yes what he ^ said for sure !!!


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the pics. Really impressed with the case brushing quality. On par with sumo.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Great photos and thank you. Regarding prior posting that length of hour hand would be reduced, is plan to shorten it such that it allows a separation and not to cover portion of dial marker? Thank you.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Doug made that comment and he may want to clarify that but I think he's trying to bring the hour hand back in line with what the original was.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Thank you for clarifying. I think that would look perfect.


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

Can't wait to get my hands on one... Looks fantastic 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

o|o|o|:-x


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

I follow this thread very closely and I just want to say thank you to Doug and VWG for the photos. The colour and finish of both the dial and the bezel insert look exceptional and indicate that this watch is going to look fantastic on a dark grey strap, as VWG's photos confirm!
From the initial renders I was concerned over the shade of grey used. I was sceptical it may end up a lighter sunburst but it looks like you've really nailed it Doug. Also the case finishing looks incredible from the close up photos. Is the bezel 60 or 120 clicks? and any comment on the action/feel of the bezel?

If the H-link bracelet becomes a reality I'd like to get on board with it. Watch Gecko do a lovely genuine rubber Tropic strap which I am interested in depending on what strap this ends up shipping with.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

looking at the comparison shot of the turtle the dial and bezel insert looks the same size.... this watch looks like it will have a lot of wrist presence at 40mm.

That H link is looking better and better everytime I look at it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is not a comparison between the two watches but I had a request to see these side by side.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

This watch is going to kill it. Love all the pics, @vwg, thank you for your efforts. |> All the bracelets look amazing and will offer a great option to the tropic strap, which is stellar. Rock. On.  :-!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Awesome pics VWG!

The bezel is 120 click unidirectional. And the hour hand will be shortened to resemble the original (as VWG mentioned) and to clear the hour markers.

Here it is on a Cuda...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks also for the GS comparison pic. (Drool) The ultimate for when I grow up ... maybe a retirement present from somebody who knows how much I deserve it! :-d


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

One word..... WOW


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Fantastic!!! 🤤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Tommy_boy is very generously letting me use his Yobokies Beads of Rice to take a few pics with


The rice is in the mail, lol.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

So, this is how we will do the ordering process for the h-link steel strap. I have posted a pledge tier on my current KS campaign for the bracelet as the Equinox will also use the same strap. I chose this way as KS provides me with all the necessary customer info for efficient logistics as I will have to reconcile those who order the strap with their 62mas order so they can ship together (when pledging on KS, please use the same name you used when pre-ordering the 62mas). If you backed an Equinox and wish to have an extra steel strap for your 62mas, just increase your pledge by $52 as I will send a survey at the campaign close to ask whether or not an extra steel strap was ordered as well. In the event that the KS campaign does not succeed, we will find another way. 

Here's the link - http://kck.st/2kjRHB9

Also, to reiterate, the solid endlinks will not have the grooves as seen in the pics - they will just be brushed finished to match the case better.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks great. You guys are killing me over here, lol.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

H Link pledge made, thanks for providing the option Doug.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice!
In for an extra h-link.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Plegde made, before I forget and miss out. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks, Doug! This is great.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Put my pledge in for the H link. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Bracelet option looks good Doug..... Im in either way but Im guessing some people would be curious to hear more about the specs.

- 20MM at lugs tapering to?

- Clasp type?

- Divers Extension?

- Weight of the watch on bracelet?

glad this could happen, thanks for the hustle.

PS - Im guessing someone here can do a good photoshop to remove the grooves on the end link, I unfortunately lack that skill set.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in also on the H-link


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

H-link is 20mm and tapers to 18mm. It has a traditional safety fliplock clasp (as I was researching my 500m dive watch, the divers I spoke with said diver's extensions were just a gimmick - they never use them). 
I'll have to get back to you on weights.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I'm glad I asked about the bracelet. I know it wasn't me that prompted all this discussion, but the end product is good for us all. 

$52 pledge entered.

Thanks Doug


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's a professional photo of the strap by El_Geek









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

When i look at the prototype on the bracelet it does look like it could benefit from slimmer hour markers / seeing more dial..... wasn't sure earlier.

Pledged on the bracelet - I'm quite OK with the safety clasp and no divers extension, will keep the thickness down.

Doug... you mentioned you were going to create a bit more space for straps? will that create a visible gap between the end link and the case.... fit looks good and snug already?


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

BOR,H link...i got more bracelets than watches 
Of course i'm in


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

I am not. I like tropical strap or bond nato better. However Doug again showed his willingness to make us all happy


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

The extra room for the strap will only be visible on the caseback side. So you won't see a gap on the crystal side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello Doug thanks for adding the bracelet. Does it have screw in pins? Solid clasp?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Friction pins and a solid clasp and solid endlinks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Screw pins are so overrated, bigly. Glad the clasp isn't yooge


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

taike said:


> Screw pins are so overrated, bigly. Glad the clasp isn't yooge


Is it made in Gina?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

Got one. Thanks Doug! It's going to be a great looking combo.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Uggghhh. You are really killing me with the announcement of a bracelet. I am now vigorously kicking myself for not jumping in. o|


......lack of a bracelet was the reason I didn't jump on this and now I've seen this I'm feeling the same as you o| o| o| o| o| o|


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> The extra room for the strap will only be visible on the caseback side. So you won't see a gap on the crystal side.
> Just some questions before I put in my pledge for the bracelets.
> 1. Will the end links will be "fitted" (flush against the case and across the top surface of the lugs)?
> It helps that facing the lugs, this watch has a straight case profile.
> 2. How small a wrist can be accommodated? I just ran into two different Citizen watches that even with all the adjustment links removed; are too large for a 6" wrist


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> ......lack of a bracelet was the reason I didn't jump on this and now I've seen this I'm feeling the same as you o| o| o| o| o| o|


Hornet here is one for you










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Don't think the endlinks will be fitted as it's being used on two different watches. Not a dealbreaker. I'm in.

On a side note, I see why micros do homages. The Equinox is unique and stunning but not killing it on KS. But yet folks harp on micros for not doing original designs :/


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hornet here is one for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

You guys re killing me. I need one badly


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Looking very very nice gents, the logo and font used is nice too, fonts perfect for this watch, too small for me but if it was 44 id be all over it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


>


Sorry mate couldn't resist! Hopefully one shows up for you on watch recon upon release.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry mate couldn't resist! Hopefully one shows up for you on watch recon upon release.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm sure one will, but I'm on a buying abstinence phase........


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm sure one will, but I'm on a buying abstinence phase........


And how long is THAT going to last?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm sure one will, but I'm on a buying abstinence phase........


Errr......me too.....starting today

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> And how long is THAT going to last?


Good question and I've not got a good answer. You have my permission to "verbally" abuse me if you see any behaviour that looks like it's going towards purchasing.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Errr......me too.....starting today
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Really?!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Good question and I've not got a good answer. You have my permission to "verbally" abuse me if you see any behaviour that looks like it's going towards purchasing.......


I think I will do you one better. I will post pictures of my MWW 62Mas and you can drool uncontrollably and scan WatchRecon for sales that never will come.

And, yes, I'm feeling a little sadistic this morning. ;->


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I think I will do you one better. I will post pictures of my MWW 62Mas and you can drool uncontrollably and scan WatchRecon for sales that never will come.
> 
> And, yes, I'm feeling a little sadistic this morning. ;->


I love being teased by a sadist..........b-)


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Watch19 said:


> Just some questions before I put in my pledge for the bracelets.
> 1. Will the end links will be "fitted" (flush against the case and across the top surface of the lugs)?
> It helps that facing the lugs, this watch has a straight case profile.
> 2. How small a wrist can be accommodated? I just ran into two different Citizen watches that even with all the adjustment links removed; are too large for a 6" wrist


1. Endlinks are not fitted. We had to improvise here to get an affordable steel strap for use on this one. The best choice in this case was the Equinox's h-link. 
2. My wrist is 7.25" with 2 more links to spare and all micro adjustment clasp holes to tighten on the h-link strap. So, it should comfortably fit a 6" wrist


----------



## Dadistic (Sep 24, 2015)

Just pledged for an h-link.

Thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is for you Lume-a-holics










This one is fun. I'm going to miss this when the markers get a little smaller.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This one turned out a little clearer. It almost looks fake. No editing done here other than what my phone may do automatically to adjust white balance or ISO on its own. In this setting the actual brightness to my eyes looked more like the previous picture. But there are moments when the green of the lume is so vivid just like you're seeing here.

I pulled this one out of a drawer after sitting overnight in the dark, walked outside to my car in the parking lot, came back inside, check a quick email and then set up for the shot. I was outside for less than a minute.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> This one turned out a little clearer
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


For some reason, this made me think of the glowing car in Repo Man. That is some lume.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

In for a bracelet. Thanks Doug.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THANKS so much for all the pics VWG!! The dial just look mesmerizing just done right. With smaller marker and more sunburst dial freed up it'll look perfect!! The brushing on the hands is spot on too. And smaller font on bezel will finish the look just right. It'll elevate the watch imho. 
This is one killer project watch. 
Thanks!

I must say your profile shot gave me comfort too, looks great. 
The bond nato is the winner. 
ToxicRoo will look great too, it's thin yet strong so should work well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Doug made that comment and he may want to clarify that but I think he's trying to bring the hour hand back in line with what the original was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap. And it makes sense. The proto's too long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Awesome pics VWG!
> 
> The bezel is 120 click unidirectional. And the hour hand will be shortened to resemble the original (as VWG mentioned) and to clear the hour markers.
> 
> ...


That looks awesome
I want to try it on my 20mm Hirsch pure too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

VWG, I was starting to go into MWW 62MAS withdrawl (nothing for 24 hrs) when I came across your pro lume pictures and I'm going to miss those large markers too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I backed the Equinox project so I'll have the bracelet to use on both watches. 
I am super impressed with Doug's original Equinox design taking cues from vintage watches but what a cool watch!!
Even contemplating getting both if i have the $ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> 1. Endlinks are not fitted. We had to improvise here to get an affordable steel strap for use on this one. The best choice in this case was the Equinox's h-link.
> 2. My wrist is 7.25" with 2 more links to spare and all micro adjustment clasp holes to tighten on the h-link strap. So, it should comfortably fit a 6" wrist


Pledge entered for 2 H-Links. One for each watch ordered.
Thanks!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thinking I may need to order a bracelet so I have one just in case I am some how able to get my hands on one of these. :think:


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

As a couple of others have mentioned, I think that the size of the 12, 6, & 9 indices are fine but the secondary indices are _just_ a little too close in size at a glance. If they were to go on a bit of a diet I think it would go a long way in letting the cardinal indices stand out and give the dial a little breathing room.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thinking I may need to order a bracelet so I have one just in case I am some how able to get my hands on one of these. :think:


Practical thing to do would be to order the equinox.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

that Equinox looks incredibly lovely



Jeep99dad said:


> I backed the Equinox project so I'll have the bracelet to use on both watches.
> I am super impressed with Doug's original Equinox design taking cues from vintage watches but what a cool watch!!
> Even contemplating getting both if i have the $
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Agreed!



taike said:


> Practical thing to do would be to order the equinox.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

stunning and super cool factor for sure with retro feel, I had to try it!


mdsaitto said:


> that Equinox looks incredibly lovely


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

taike said:


> Practical thing to do would be to order the equinox.


That type of advice is what makes this place so dangerous. lol.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> That type of advice is what makes this place so dangerous. lol.


Maybe this will help 

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...simple-the-equinox-watch-series?ref=discovery


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Y'all are bad people 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

One of the things that the 62mas does so well is it has very little glare. Almost like a flat crystal. After years of dealing with glare from domed and double domed glass this was a pleasant surprise. The 2 reflected lights in this picture are picked up by my camera but not my eyes. The dial does reflect though......how cool. Love how the grey seems to turn a shade of brown in this picture.










Not sure if its the AR coating or the shape of the glass but the AR ability of the 62Mas is much better than most.

Tommy boys BOR bracelet came in today, I'll take some pics tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^Thanks, VWG. Looks fantastic. I was worried about the reflection that a double domed crystal can attract as well. Doug assured me though that not all crystals are created equal and he was right!


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Y'all are bad people
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As someone said earlier, think of us as your support group.


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> One of the things that the 62mas does so well is it has very little glare. Almost like a flat crystal. After years of dealing with glare from domed and double domed glass this was a pleasant surprise. The 2 reflected lights in this picture are picked up by my camera but not my eyes. The dial does reflect though......how cool. Love how the grey seems to turn a shade of brown in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a really gorgeous watch. It looks nice on that strap, too.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> One of the things that the 62mas does so well is it has very little glare. Almost like a flat crystal. After years of dealing with glare from domed and double domed glass this was a pleasant surprise. The 2 reflected lights in this picture are picked up by my camera but not my eyes. The dial does reflect though......how cool. Love how the grey seems to turn a shade of brown in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look forward to the BOR pics and I need info on that brown strap STAT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance. I've not kept up with the thread since getting my order in. How does one go about pledging for a bracelet?


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> So, this is how we will do the ordering process for the h-link steel strap. I have posted a pledge tier on my current KS campaign for the bracelet as the Equinox will also use the same strap. I chose this way as KS provides me with all the necessary customer info for efficient logistics as I will have to reconcile those who order the strap with their 62mas order so they can ship together (when pledging on KS, please use the same name you used when pre-ordering the 62mas). If you backed an Equinox and wish to have an extra steel strap for your 62mas, just increase your pledge by $52 as I will send a survey at the campaign close to ask whether or not an extra steel strap was ordered as well. In the event that the KS campaign does not succeed, we will find another way.
> 
> Here's the link - http://kck.st/2kjRHB9
> 
> Also, to reiterate, the solid endlinks will not have the grooves as seen in the pics - they will just be brushed finished to match the case better.


Here you go.


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Alpineboy said:


> Here you go.


Much obliged!!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

A bit off topic, but will crown on Equinox be screw down or push/pull? Thanks.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

tsteph12 said:


> A bit off topic, but will crown on Equinox be screw down or push/pull? Thanks.


Push pull - it's only rated to 100m.

Re: 62mas: Good news - rubber (not silicone) tropic strap secured! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Laer (Dec 20, 2013)

It's really nice project. subscribed!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

If anyone for any reason has changed their mind on this preorder please let me know. I can pay you now. Thank you


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Great news on the strap. Doug, I know it's early days but any idea on the month you're expecting to ship the finished article? 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Push pull - it's only rated to 100m.
> 
> Re: 62mas: Good news - rubber (not silicone) tropic strap secured!


100 meter water proof ???? .... Ah, the Equinox watch, NOT the 62Mas..... had me worried for a second there :^)

Real Rubber, SS bracelet.... approx $400 shipped..... - the confirmed changes on this one just keep it getting better - not sure how the Seiko 62mas project will shake out but I'm feeling very good about this one right now.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Toathus said:


> Great news on the strap. Doug, I know it's early days but any idea on the month you're expecting to ship the finished article?
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Still on track for delivery commencement around 6/2017 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Push pull - it's only rated to 100m.
> 
> Re: 62mas: Good news - rubber (not silicone) tropic strap secured!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great news!! You're like Santa Clause in February 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> So, this is how we will do the ordering process for the h-link steel strap. I have posted a pledge tier on my current KS campaign for the bracelet as the Equinox will also use the same strap. I chose this way as KS provides me with all the necessary customer info for efficient logistics as I will have to reconcile those who order the strap with their 62mas order so they can ship together (when pledging on KS, please use the same name you used when pre-ordering the 62mas). If you backed an Equinox and wish to have an extra steel strap for your 62mas, just increase your pledge by $52 as I will send a survey at the campaign close to ask whether or not an extra steel strap was ordered as well.  In the event that the KS campaign does not succeed, we will find another way.
> 
> Here's the link - http://kck.st/2kjRHB9
> 
> Also, to reiterate, the solid endlinks will not have the grooves as seen in the pics - they will just be brushed finished to match the case better.


Pledged for one H Link bracelet.

Thanks Doug.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of the Yobokies Beads of Rice on the MWW 62MAS. I personally love the look!

A big thank you to Tommy_Boy for sending me his bracelet so that we could have these pictures!

I will make note that this bracelet is designed for use with Seiko FAT srping bars. It works on the thin bars. If you switch to the fat bars with small ends , there is a worry in my mind that the bars may not line up with the lug holes.

The brushed finishes are slightly different between the case and bracelet. The shiny center link don't look nearly so shiny in person. They look good with the small polished bits of the 62MAS.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

It took me a while to get past the finer brushing of the BOR's outer links compared to the finish of the watch case on which I had it. Eventually it clicked. 

I expect to make the same adjustment with this case. The H-link bracelet just doesn't get me going as much as this one does.

Thanks to VWG for the pics.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for the photos, VWG!

Could you also do a side view shot of the bracelet on its own? Just want to see how much flex the bracelet has.


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

Excellent pics, VWG. Adds alot to the discussion and enthusiasm. Appreciated!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That BOR doesn't work for me dur to end links. It'd need to have fitted end link for my personal taste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That BOR doesn't work for me dur to end links. It'd need to have fitted end link for my personal taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fitted EL would be nice. The advantage the h-link will have is using a brushed end link with out any pattern/grooves. That will give a visual impression of having a fitted EL. Or at least better than the BOR

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I agree with VWG and Brice. I prefer the BOR but the H link has brushing that is closer to the homage than the BOR. I'm glad I got on board with the H link. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd love to see a few more pics of the h-link on the watch from different angles. Any chance we could get a few more of those?


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Doug,
i just want to say a thing...
Slim a bit indices and numbers on the bezel and, looking at the pictures leaked in the Seiko 62 Mas reissue topic, you're going to kick asses from Vermont to Japan. If the name on your dial was Seiko, you would have production lines busy for at least a couple of years.
Wonderful job!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Don't think the yobokies BOR is a good match for this diver. I am wearing it right now on a silver dialed Sumo and the watch looks good but not toolish anymore, rather DOXAesque. It will conflict with the 62mas aesthetic, it's vintage but not the right kind of vintage.


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

Is this already closed pre-order 62MAS homage watch?
or any purchase chance later?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MAZATO said:


> Is this already closed pre-order 62MAS homage watch?
> or any purchase chance later?


Preorder is closed. 150 pieces have been sold old.

MWW has indicated this is the only production run of this model.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

MAZATO said:


> Is this already closed pre-order 62MAS homage watch?
> or any purchase chance later?


Unless Doug has a couple of slots in his back pocket you will have to wait for the flippers

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

Alright, Thanks for kind info.
I was join too late. (join this forum today)

There is no such community forum in Japan.
I am very excited to know WU and will wait for next project.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

MAZATO said:


> Alright, Thanks for kind info.
> I was join too late. (join this forum today)
> 
> There is no such community forum in Japan.
> I am very excited to know WU and will wait for next project.


Welcome!


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

MAZATO said:


> Is this already closed pre-order 62MAS homage watch?
> or any purchase chance later?


I'm sure there will be some for sale after the first week. There always is after a watch project like this. I recognize some of the names here as notorious watch flippers. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

FYI: Relative accuracy of the Prototype NE15 movement. 

There are no surprises here. The NE15 is consistant with every 6R15 I have owned. By that I mean when the Power reserve is low, there are wild movements in the daily timing of the watch. The first couple of days on teh wrist had me at +9 and +8. The last couple of days and now i am seeing +2 and +0. 

Obviously each piece may be different and certainly my very own official version may not run as well as this prototype. So YMMV!

For those of you that swap watches daily none of this is relevant.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Beads of rice not doing it for me personally. Glad I'm in the H-link train. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

MarkND said:


> I'm sure there will be some for sale after the first week. There always is after a watch project like this. I recognize some of the names here as notorious watch flippers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Heh, I am one of those, with few other, BUT...this watch is cheap and too cool so it will be not easy to grap preowned I suppose. And if yes, they will sell fast. Like f.e. halios delfins


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> Heh, I am one of those, with few other, BUT...this watch is cheap and too cool so it will be not easy to grap preowned I suppose. And if yes, they will sell fast. Like f.e. halios delfins


My suggestion is to let Doug know that you are interested.

ManchesterWatchWorks
Email: [email protected]
Facebook: www.facebook.com/mww802

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

"Notorious flippers"...... I think they are opening the small stage at the Cochellea music festival this year?


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

MAZATO said:


> Is this already closed pre-order 62MAS homage watch?
> or any purchase chance later?


Closed. Ltd to 150.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

matthew P said:


> "Notorious flippers"...... I think they are opening the small stage at the Cochellea music festival this year?


Opening for the "Shameless Enablers".


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Wait for the real thing in July 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Stelyos said:


> Wait for the real thing in July
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and pay 10X the cost...

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

A tropic with Seiko hardware was the original strap.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

longstride said:


> A tropic with Seiko hardware was the original strap.


Just so happens that is the standard strap that doug is providing.

The Hlink bracelet is an optional purchase item.

Here is a vintage Seiko that used an hlink










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> If anyone for any reason has changed their mind on this preorder please let me know. I can pay you now. Thank you


Same here. Really like this watch, if someone wants to get rid of it, pm me 🙂


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I will post some more tomorrow. But here are few to give you the impression of how the H-Link will work!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Acurry said:


> I look forward to the BOR pics and I need info on that brown strap STAT!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap is really nothing special.
https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/vintage-watchbands/products/kvarnsjo-vintage-leather-3?variant=26545150416


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Alpineboy said:


> Thanks for the photos, VWG!
> 
> Could you also do a side view shot of the bracelet on its own? Just want to see how much flex the bracelet has.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

VWC,

Thank you again for this visual feeding helps lots during the waiting time.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

That bracelet looks great on there. Almost like it was made for it. |> So I just put in an order for the bracelet. 

AAAAAAAAAND thanks to another member on here (not sure if he wants to be named) I now also have an MWW 62MAS with MWW logo on order. :-! Was in at the beginning and some issues arose for me so I did not buy in when the time came. Things worked out and I REALLY can not wait to get my hands on it. Thanks VWG and Doug for putting this project together. Really looks to be an amazing project and so happy I was able to get back in the game on it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdullah;38504306Really looks to be an amazing project and so happy I was able to get back in the game on it.[/QUOTE said:


> congrats and welcome to the party!
> 
> Good choice on the H-Link bracelet!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is a cleaned up picture










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Much appreciated, VWG!


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Stelyos said:


> Wait for the real thing in July
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect Seiko have been watching this thread with interest and finally decided to make their 62Mas re re as a result.

However, they've missed the boat really. They should have released this watch on the 50th anniversary last year.

The MWW offering is way more exclusive at a ltd run of 150 pieces vs the 2,000 they are going to supply, and if anyone thinks they'll bag one of Seiko's for $3K I think you'll be one of the fortunate few 'cos I imagine the rarity factor of one of theirs coupled with demand amongst hard core Seiko collectors will force the price even higher within days or weeks. (Crikey, the 50th anniversary ones I have cost me 4 digits each).

Doug's MWW offering is a great reference and in time, I'm sure will become a huge collectors asset in it's own right. Just look how many posts there are here already looking for cancelled orders, and that demand will only rise after the watch is on our collective wrists.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep from the looks of it that Seiko reissue is going to be far from "affordable". Actually like what I see so far of the MWW version better.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I need to order that bracelet.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

GMT Aviator said:


> I suspect Seiko have been watching this thread with interest and finally decided to make their 62Mas re re as a result.
> 
> However, they've missed the boat really. They should have released this watch on the 50th anniversary last year.
> 
> ...


What makes matters better for MWW is the 43mm variants that Seiko is going to offer at the same time as the 39.6mm Reissue. 
Same 6R15 (NE 15) movement, much too large 43mm size, and different (which for seiko could mean hideous..... they havent hit it out of the park with a diver since the 50th anniversary sumo....IMHO) dial configurations ......all for $300 - $400 more than the MWW offerings. No thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks VWG!! THe H- bracelet doesn't do it for me just seeing the watch sitting in a flat surface. I think it's because the first link in the lugs is too thin, not tall enough. 
But I think it's more important to see how it looks on the wrist to get a true feel for how it may look where it matters 
Would you mind posting a few wrist shots for us ?

I really appreciate all your help and hope you are also enjoying this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yep from the looks of it that Seiko reissue is going to be far from "affordable". Actually like what I see so far of the MWW version better.


3k with likely the same mvt as the Mm300. 
It looks very promising but i was hoping for 1.5-2k or a regular 6r15 and sub1k price 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GMT Aviator said:


> I suspect Seiko have been watching this thread with interest and finally decided to make their 62Mas re re as a result.
> 
> However, they've missed the boat really. They should have released this watch on the 50th anniversary last year.
> 
> ...


As much as I am a fan of this project and an excited backer, I doubt Seiko created this new model due to this thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

What makes the H bracelet fit so well is that the case profile is straight across between the lugs. 
Except for the SKA's and Turtles, is this a characteristic of vintage Seiko divers?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I sure hope Seiko's not watching 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Even if they were, Doug, I doubt they'd base marketing decisions on the rantings of a few WIS. I bought a turdle, but other than that SRP77x series I've seen little that has impressed me in the last few years.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Im sure the Seiko 62mas LE is going to be awesome..... 3000$ awesome Im not so sure, but the wearability and finishing will likely be pretty good.
The bracelet choice / End links is something I'm really curious to see.
From what i understand the original never had a designed bracelet so I will be curious to see what they decide.
Im wondering if it will have MM300 quality casework/ hand finishing but me more wearable ( than the MM300) on a bracelet?

Either way Im real happy to be in on this project as Im sure the larger / cheaper seiko version is going to be a big miss for me on steel or rubber.
Id also love to see how the H link looks on wrist... great photos so far VWG.

This little project that could certainly seems to be delivering for its price point.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Looking at these pictures numbers on the bezel really look too big. 
But the dial...it's beautiful. I'm curious to see what the Seiko reissue will look like, but i'm not sure that the 3k dial will be better looking than this. Sunburst charcoal is the way.
I'm in love with it.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

gabbro said:


> Looking at these pictures numbers on the bezel really look too big.
> But the dial...it's beautiful. I'm curious to see what the Seiko reissue will look like, but i'm not sure that the 3k dial will be better looking than this. Sunburst charcoal is the way.
> I'm in love with it.


Hi,

Yes, the numbers size has been noted and will be corrected on the production version.

You can read the comments in this thread a couple of weeks back when the prototype was released.

Basically, the proposed changes (besides the bezel markers) are slimmed down/shorter hands and smaller dial markers.

Should be quite perfect after these modifications since it looks great now with these minor flaws.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, the numbers size has been noted and will be corrected on the production version.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know.
I was one of the "slimmers".
I was just remarking it because in the last pics it seemed quite evident to me, and because i just wanted to say that, despite this fact, it still looks fantastic 

P.S. The H link bracelet is a great solution, i tink i will use it in rotation with the tropic.
Now, I have this BOR bracelet that doesn't look so good on the MAS...oh s...t, I have to buy another watch! 
Or use it on my Squale 1521...but it's not fun


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> That bracelet looks great on there.
> AAAAAAAAAND thanks to another member on here (not sure if he wants to be named)


You were a bit faster to respond. Just missed it so I'm still looking... 😔


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

The watch looks great and all the production changes are welcomed. One thing that bothers me a little is the date window, the fact that it is a little more towards the center compared with the markers. But I know that this is not an easy change since this is the radius of the date wheel. I can leave with this (unless something can be done about it, like bigger date wheel, but I doubt).


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ That cannot be changed.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I am really excited about this watch and know it will surely be a hit with fellow WIS's. This will be my first from MWW and likely not the last.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

What he said ^


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Did i mention that the lume on this watch is really good. I havent been able to compare directly to Seiko yet but it is surprisingly good. This shot is right after coming indoors and taken in a dimly lit room. No editing. Taken with Samsung Note 5.










By the way........ still running +2 seconds per day. YMMV.
Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Hell I prefer it being plus seconds than minus seconds!

This is shaping up to be a seriously good watch.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

That lume is awesome and I suspect it's due to the filling of the indices. I sure hope it stays awesome when they're smaller. Personally I'd rather the dial stays same but bezel markers are thinner.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sriracha said:


> That lume is awesome and I suspect it's due to the filling of the indices. I sure hope it stays awesome when they're smaller. Personally I'd rather the dial stays same but bezel markers are thinner.


I really think reducing the size of the markers on the dial will raise the overall classy appearance of the watch. It will show off more of that gorgeous gray Sunburst dial. But yes that is a concerned that Doug actually shares with you that the lume might be affected. So I know he'll have that conversation with his Factory as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

A spot is reserved amongst my Seiko Divers...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HIPdeluxe said:


> A spot is reserved amongst my Seiko Divers...
> 
> View attachment 10832450


It's like the who's who of seiko there

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are a few pics of the H-Link after being sized.

The claso has 4 micro adjusts. No 1/2 links. I have a 7.25" wrist and I took out 3 links and came in 3 of the micro adjusts. It is not tight and has some wiggle on the wrist but can not rotate around my wrist. Links are SUPER easy to adjust thanks to split pins. The clasp is very low profile bareley thicker than each link.

These are not the best shots but it should give you an idea of what the bracelet looks like installed.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

We have been talking about reducing the size of the markers on the prototype recently and I though I would put these pictures of the original dial back out there to give a sense of the proportion.

Here is one of the current protptype


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Not especially interested in bracelets, but these are amazing pictures!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

VWG if you keep posting quality pics at this pace and the wait till June is going to be easy peasy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

impalass said:


> VWG if you keep posting quality pics at this pace and the wait till June is going to be easy peasy.


Lol.

I'm obviously enamoured by the watch. I believe it will be very well recieved when it is on all of your wrists.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I ordered a double-diamond dial, but I have been having second thoughts. Anyone with a 62MAS dial incoming who wants to swap, shoot me a PM.

Edit: I'll be happy with whichever one I get, just a leetle bit happier with the 62MAS.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Great wrist shots - thanks.

The end link ties in nicely with the case...... sure, it would be great if there wasn't a step down but for an after market bracelet this one ties in pretty well visually.










Looking at these two together I agree they are pretty close. In upsizing the dial it does seem like there is an opportunity to see more grey sunburst with out loosing the impact of the signature lume shape/ rectangular hour markers by narrowing them a small amount. ( the gaps between hour markers seem closer on our version even though it's a larger dial)

In Doug and VWG I trust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

To my eyes, looks like the proto dial markers are spot on with the original.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

matthew P that sums it up for me too, "In Doug and VWG I trust."


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Looking at the pics of the original vs the prototype, notice the distance between the edges of the indicies and the seconds markers on either side. On the original, the is definitely more space between the indicies and the markers so slightly narrowing them would make the dial perfect.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here are a few pics of the H-Link after being sized.
> 
> The claso has 4 micro adjusts. No 1/2 links. I have a 7.25" wrist and I took out 3 links and came in 3 of the micro adjusts. It is not tight and has some wiggle on the wrist but can not rotate around my wrist. Links are SUPER easy to adjust thanks to split pins. The clasp is very low profile bareley thicker than each link.
> 
> ...


VWG- Any shots of the clasp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

If anyone was wondering what Seiko's affordable 62mas variant would look like....










Congrats doug! You out seiko'ed Seiko at their own classic!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Jeez ..., not even close, very disappointing.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

What is with those hideous hands, guess Seiko figured if they could wreck the tuna, why not a classic remake.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

lack of Date frame is the biggest disapointment to me.
They wanted to differentiate it from the Limited Edition I guess?

....... they succeeded.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Talk about a big belly flop.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Monster hands only look good on a Monster. Maybe not even there.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ruggs said:


> VWG- Any shots of the clasp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I kinda like these hands on my SBBN035 but they lack some refinement for a "classic"/vintage styled dive watch. Looks way too modern and toolish IMO.

Glad I am in the 62MAS project, it was a wise decision I guess.

S. 

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Those lower end Seiko 62Mas offerings are simply dreadful by comparison the the original.

Seiko have an incredible ability to deliver what their fans don't want. It's quite incredible.

Whoever runs their design and future strategy departments needs firing....quick!

So thats it then. If you want a great looking 62Mas, MWW is the ONLY place to be.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Just looking at the comparison shots VWG posted of the MWW and original side by side.

Great pictures and in you guys I trust, but I have to say, I think if you're going to reduce the width of the baton markers it should be by only a whisker.

One of the reasons I find the original the 62mas dial so enchanting, is that the inward ends of the baton markers allow for a 'circle' to be apparent on the inner dial. I fear if the batons become too thin (aka rolex DJ36mm), then this lovely effect could be lost.

I'm certain you've already thought this through and a subtle change is most welcome but I'd hate to see the inner circle effect the batons give to the dial lost.

Also, as the baton markers currently stand, they seem quite proportional to the date window.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks all. But I don't think it's too difficult to out-Seiko Seiko these days :/

@GMT Aviator - you nailed a couple key design elements I do not want to lose as they seem small but add up to the overall design aesthetic - that inner 'circle' effect and the proportionality of markers to date window (the date window and 6:00 and 9:00 markers are exact same width taking up 2 minute of space each) Also, the awesome lume. But we'll find the perfect compromise 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> If anyone was wondering what Seiko's affordable 62mas variant would look like....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These suck imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

And the Seiko 62mas 8l35 version is officially $3000!


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Doug - will the production clasp be signed?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

dpeete said:


> Doug - will the production clasp be signed?


Yes. It will be engraved with the MWW triangles logo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just wanted to pass on that this H link bracelet is a winner for my 7.25 inch wrist. The stepped down end Link bothered me at first but after two days on the wrist I hardly notice it.










Good night have a good week you all. I'll be tied up quite a bit this week at work so my ability to post new pictures will be limited. I should be able to answer quick messages or questions if you have any about the bracelet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

^ How did it bother you at first, looks or was it comfort ?


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just wanted to pass on that this H link bracelet is a winner for my 7.25 inch wrist. The stepped down end Link bothered me at first but after two days on the wrist I hardly notice it.


Nice to know. I ordered my bracelet last week. It'll be a long wait for the watches.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Artonthewrist said:


> ^ How did it bother you at first, looks or was it comfort ?


Just looks. I am used to seeing a fitted solid end link. This one took a little getting used to. The flat lug ends helps everything tie together nicely.

I terms of comfort this is really nice. I would equate it to the SARX series bracelets or Dagaz's H-Link.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks VWG. Appreciate all the pictures. 

Is there a lot of flex on the h-link bracelet when you hold it on its side with the watch attached (without you wearing the watch)?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Alpineboy said:


> Thanks VWG. Appreciate all the pictures.
> 
> Is there a lot of flex on the h-link bracelet when you hold it on its side with the watch attached (without you wearing the watch)?












You may have to rotate this around to see it correctly but not much flex.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^Nice! Thanks again, VWG. Really glad I also signed up for the h-link bracelet.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Alpineboy said:


> ^Nice! Thanks again, VWG. Really glad I also signed up for the h-link bracelet.


+1


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Alpineboy said:


> ^Nice! Thanks again, VWG. Really glad I also signed up for the h-link bracelet.


+2


----------



## Hemi Jim (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm going for the bracelet.... will it fit my slightly over 8" wrist though?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> If anyone was wondering what Seiko's affordable 62mas variant would look like....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That Seiko is just...all kinds of wrong. How can they put out that nice Turtle reissue and then come up with this abomination? What, if you can't fork out $3K for the 'real' reissue, you get this stinker?


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, their catalog pictures always sucked. I wouldn't buy a tuna only by looking at the catalog. But indeed that is not very promising.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> You may have to rotate this around to see it correctly but not much flex.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Nice solid bracelet. In the muted daylight, the lume is holding it's own. Great.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

that was actually muted indoor can lighting in my house.

I wore it last night to bed. Literally have it a 7 second charge around 9PM with an old flashlight. In the morning @ 4:30AM it was still easily readable the lume plots are not as tight as my old MM300 but there was no struggle to read it.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Licu said:


> Well, their catalog pictures always sucked. I wouldn't buy a tuna only by looking at the catalog. But indeed that is not very promising.


I agree and think it's pretty common knowledge. I think he was referring to some of the design details - like the hands. The $3k limited edition has period-accurate hands while the standard Prospex version has parts-bin hands.

(I'm just glad they didn't stick 007/009 hands on it.)


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> I agree and think it's pretty common knowledge. I think he was referring to some of the design details - like the hands. The $3k limited edition has period-accurate hands while the standard Prospex version has parts-bin hands.
> 
> (I'm just glad they didn't stick 007/009 hands on it.)


Yes, the hands just don't work with the rest of the watch (but they've kind of work on tuna). Knowing Seiko, my fear is that the next 007/009 will have these hands too. Someone there is a fan of these lately.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Licu said:


> Yes, the hands just don't work with the rest of the watch (but they've kind of work on tuna). Knowing Seiko, my fear is that the next 007/009 will have these hands too. Someone there is a fan of these lately.


Exactly.

On a happier note than that of my previous post, I am now in for the H-Link Bracelet.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> I agree and think it's pretty common knowledge. I think he was referring to some of the design details - like the hands. The $3k limited edition has period-accurate hands while the standard Prospex version has parts-bin hands.
> 
> (I'm just glad they didn't stick 007/009 hands on it.)


Yup.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> I agree and think it's pretty common knowledge. I think he was referring to some of the design details - like the hands. The $3k limited edition has period-accurate hands while the standard Prospex version has parts-bin hands.


That dial isn't great either. The large split 12 marker, and the trapezoidal indices (not just trapezoidal lume) don't look right together.


----------



## txusito74 (Nov 27, 2013)

I am not sure if this is the place but I want to be added to get 1 unit. Who should I contact?

thanks and regards, 

Txus


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

txusito74 said:


> I am not sure if this is the place but I want to be added to get 1 unit. Who should I contact?
> 
> thanks and regards,
> 
> Txus


Think you're too late, all sold already...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

txusito74 said:


> I am not sure if this is the place but I want to be added to get 1 unit. Who should I contact?
> 
> thanks and regards,
> 
> Txus


Hi,

This is a preorder for 150 watches. It was on sale last fall 2016.

All the 150 watches are claimed and there won't be a 2nd run.

Wait for the release and hopefully you'll be able to get a used one.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## txusito74 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok, if one of you when receiving the watch is not happy with it please contact me.

Regards 

Txus


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Get in line......


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

A reminder please from one watch brother to another what was the thickness of this beauty going to be again ?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

13.5mm, wears true to the specs. It reminds me most of a SKX007 on the wrist, in terms of size and weight.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Tried a lot of straps but finally settled in on this carbon fiber patterned leather strap for my prototype. Has a modern yet vintagey feel. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> 13.5mm, wears true to the specs. It reminds me most of a SKX007 on the wrist, in terms of size and weight.


Thank you !!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Tried a lot of straps but finally settled in on this carbon fiber patterned leather strap for my prototype. Has a modern yet vintagey feel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks really good! But honestly this watch being a charcoal color dial with brown undertones really works well with a YUGE variety of straps. I am waiting for a Toxic ShizNit to be available again and try the grey on the 62MAS.

You nailed the dial color! I said from the beginning that the shade/texture of grey would make or break this watch. There is good grey and bad grey. This is great grey!

I'm looking forward to hearing what you think of the rubber tropic straps that you switched to.

Have you already sent your requested tweaks to the factory? Is there anything different that you requested than what you posted here previously?


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Tried a lot of straps but finally settled in on this carbon fiber patterned leather strap for my prototype. Has a modern yet vintagey feel.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doug...Is that the Equinox project strap?

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Tried a lot of straps but finally settled in on this carbon fiber patterned leather strap for my prototype. Has a modern yet vintagey feel.


That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Tried a lot of straps but finally settled in on this carbon fiber patterned leather strap for my prototype. Has a modern yet vintagey feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is going to be an honor to wear this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Tried a lot of straps but finally settled in on this carbon fiber patterned leather strap for my prototype. Has a modern yet vintagey feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^..an honor and a pleasure.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing what you think of the rubber tropic straps that you switched to.
> 
> Have you already sent your requested tweaks to the factory? Is there anything different that you requested than what you posted here previously?


LOL..... you're just as bad as the rest of us.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

--


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

@ VWG - Yep, I sent all requests to the factory and they have been confirmed. There are no changes that weren't discussed or presented here 

@ buldogge - The carbon textured strap is the one on the Equinox too. Good eye 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

calcisme said:


> It is going to be an honor to wear this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's got me thinking about selling my 6105-8119.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I haven't been following closely but this is not the strap that will be included? I know we discussed a rubber tropic strap.

If not, can we have the option to buy it? Reason I ask is that this looks just plain gorgeous.



Djk949 said:


> Tried a lot of straps but finally settled in on this carbon fiber patterned leather strap for my prototype. Has a modern yet vintagey feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

digivandig said:


> Yeah, it's got me thinking about selling my 6105-8119.


Just say no to drugs!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> ...can we have the option to buy it? Reason I ask is that this looks just plain gorgeous.


Sounds like a new KS pledge tier coming on... bracelet and strap.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^I'm gonna need an intern!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> ^I'm gonna need an intern!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it's not even summer yet! LOL!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> @ VWG - Yep, I sent all requests to the factory and they have been confirmed. There are no changes that weren't discussed or presented here
> 
> @ buldogge - The carbon textured strap is the one on the Equinox too. Good eye
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great.

Good to know that both the bracelet and strap from the Equinox I backed on KS will see use on multiple watches. 
That's versatility. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> @ VWG - Yep, I sent all requests to the factory and they have been confirmed. There are no changes that weren't discussed or presented here
> 
> @ buldogge - The carbon textured strap is the one on the Equinox too. Good eye
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry if this has been covered but, are you gonna beef up the double diamond logo a little bit for production run?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm afraid that ship has sailed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

When I saw the latest pictures of watch with Hlink strap I changed my mind and just pledged for one as well...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I posted this in the WRUW thread and my IG feed (Ikeepgoodtime) as well but it has been a few days since i posted here so this is what i bring. This photo did have some minor tweaking done to it so i dont want to represent this as what you see in your hands.










Oh and this NE15 is running 13 seconds fast.....after 13 days. The last 3 days have only seen about 4 hours a day of wear so the PR is doing a good job. 
Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I posted this in the WRUW thread and my IG feed (Ikeepgoodtime) as well but it has been a few days since i posted here so this is what i bring. This photo did have some minor tweaking done to it so i dont want to represent this as what you see in your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Just wow. Great watch, great shot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

I am glad that the Equinox is now fully-funded. I am now in for one of the H-link bracelets.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

To all those who were not able to be a part of this project and might be viewing this thread - thanks for your enthusiasm and kind words. However, I (ManchesterWatchWorks aka MWW) will not be making another run of the 62mas homage watch and there is no wait list. This was a very exclusive project and limited to 150 pieces only. This will not change. But don't worry - I am sure there will be a flipper among us who will post one for sale shortly after delivery and I am pretty sure another company will pick this up as the popularity is quite obvious!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Double post


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Every time I see a post in here from you (Doug) or VWG I get excited and think maybe they are ready for shipping even though I know its still way too early. :-x What can I say, I'm a big kid, lol. Really can not wait for this one to deliver. Thanks again to both of you for the awesome work on this.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> To all those who were not able to be a part of this project and might be viewing this thread - thanks for your enthusiasm and kind words. However, I (ManchesterWatchWorks aka MWW) will not be making another run of the 62mas homage watch and there is no wait list. This was a very exclusive project and limited to 150 pieces only. This will not change. But don't worry - I am sure there will be a flipper among us who will post one for sale shortly after delivery and I am pretty sure another company will pick this up as the popularity is quite obvious!


A dig at Deep Blue perhaps.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I was thinking Borealis. They've been known to ride the coat tails of popular projects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> I was thinking Borealis. They've been known to ride the coat tails of popular projects.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Borealis is who i would suspect. Deep Blue has not the slightest clue how to build a watch with reasonable proportions.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Borealis is who i would suspect. Deep Blue has not the slightest clue how to build a watch with reasonable proportions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


No, but they do seem to be copying Seiko of late.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Borealis is who i would suspect. Deep Blue has not the slightest clue how to build a watch with reasonable proportions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Borealis has kind of made one similar. The scorpionfish. I had the white version and sold it because it didn't wear too well on my wrist.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

watchninja123 said:


> Borealis has kind of made one similar. The scorpionfish. I had the white version and sold it because it didn't wear too well on my wrist.


Wowsers! If that was intended to be a homage to the 62MAS, they seriously missed the mark.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MikeyT said:


> Wowsers! If that was intended to be a homage to the 62MAS, they seriously missed the mark.


It wasn't, so they didn't.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/bore...order-open-affordable-zrc-homage-1860002.html


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

I also have the white scorpionfish and it is one of my favorite divers. Top notch finish, ceramic bezel, very good bracelet. Wish the lume was better. 

It is heavy and big and has nothing to do with the 62 mas.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Licu said:


> I also have the white scorpionfish and it is one of my favorite divers. Top notch finish, ceramic bezel, very good bracelet. Wish the lume was better.
> 
> It is heavy and big and has nothing to do with the 62 mas.


True. It's is very well built. As you said it is big and heavy. Even with all the links removed from the bracelet it is still too big for my wrist haha.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> No, but they do seem to be copying Seiko of late.


Even Seiko copies Seiko. Better that than copying Rolex. Like in Hollywood, the copies don't always live up to the originals.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

My bad. I misread watchninja123's comment.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Borealis is who i would suspect. Deep Blue has not the slightest clue how to build a watch with reasonable proportions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Didn't they put out a replica of the Seiko SKX last year ?? I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw someone post on and I thought it was a Seiko. Sad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Didn't they put out a replica of the Seiko SKX last year ?? I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw someone post on and I thought it was a Seiko. Sad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like an skx, only yooge

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> valuewatchguy said:
> 
> 
> > Borealis is who i would suspect. Deep Blue has not the slightest clue how to build a watch with reasonable proportions.
> ...


Sounds like you haven't seen the "improved" turtles yet.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Over on the "Upcoming Seiko" thread they have pics of the 6R powered 62MAS. All I can say is WOOOOOF

I'm so happy I got in on this.

Doug has said probably 30 times in this thread that he'll do no more but I really wonder what the market would be. I'm sure there are others who would pay 600 for this one, especially compared to 800 for a freakin 44mm case that doesn't look like the 62MAS and is probably topped with hardlex 

So how's the lume?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> So how's the lume?


Looks great to me.







Pic courtesy of VWG


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Over on the "Upcoming Seiko" thread they have pics of the 6R powered 62MAS. All I can say is WOOOOOF
> 
> I'm so happy I got in on this.
> 
> Doug has said probably 30 times in this thread that he'll do no more but I really wonder what the market would be. I'm sure there are others who would pay 600 for this one, especially compared to 800 for a freakin 44mm case that doesn't look like the 62MAS and is probably topped with hardlex


I don't like the 44mm MAS lookalike, but CSG should stand for Curved Sapphire Glass.
By the way, Doug watch is exactly what they had to be. Sorry for them...but happy for me.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Now I see why folks keep asking me for a second run...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/prospex-sbdx019-pre-orders-now-open-4072138.html


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Seiko's latest gambit seems not to be well received. Oh well.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Seiko's latest gambit seems to be as well received as a turd in the punch bowl and right before Basel World. Does it even participate in that event? If so, the stench will follow it there.


The 39mm reissue will take all the limelight. Every one of the 2000 limited editions will be spoken for before Basel 2017. The larger versions won't even be a blip on the radar by then. And that's not even mentioning the other new models that they'll release that we don't know anything about just yet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> The 39mm reissue will take all the limelight. Every one of the 2000 limited editions will be spoken for before Basel 2017. The larger versions won't even be a blip on the radar by then. And that's not even mentioning the other new models that they'll release that we don't know anything about just yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Agree with VWG..... must be some great stuff coming down the pipe if they felt the need to push this one out early.

I'm glad I got in on this order, helps avoid getting caught up in the LE hype.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

The rendering on the Timeless pre order page has the seconds hashmarks drawn way too long. 
Our (more) limited edition looks right.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> Now I see why folks keep asking me for a second run...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/prospex-sbdx019-pre-orders-now-open-4072138.html


After all of Seiko's well-documented QC problems over the past 5-10 years, they go and introduce another obvious issue...'Droopy Dial'! :-d









And that Timeless rendering on the link makes it look like one of those 'lovely' redials you can snag on the 'bay for a 'bargain' price...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watch19 said:


> The rendering on the Timeless pre order page has the seconds hashmarks drawn way too long.
> Our (more) limited edition looks right.


I'm not really sure why they decided to create their own rendering when Seiko has already been leaking what looks like prototype photos or at least much much higher quality renderings. Sort of does a disservice to that watch that they're asking $3,600 for a deposit.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm not really sure why they decided to create their own rendering when Seiko has already been leaking what looks like prototype photos or at least much much higher quality renderings. Sort of does a disservice to that watch that they're asking $3,600 for a deposit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The timeless rendering is awful. Looks like they lengthened the minute hash markers so that the date window lines up with the other hour markers, as much as l like symmetry I prefer the MWW shorter minute lines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr (Sep 17, 2016)

Some odd timing with both releases here, I'd be more inclined towards the MWW version however, seeing as I think the spirit of an attempt of an homage is better than a re-issue


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Not to mention $360 as opposed to $3600.



Sdengr said:


> Some odd timing with both releases here, I'd be more inclined towards the MWW version however, seeing as I think the spirit of an attempt of an homage is better than a re-issue


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sdengr said:


> Some odd timing with both releases here, I'd be more inclined towards the MWW version however, seeing as I think the spirit of an attempt of an homage is better than a re-issue


For what it's worth the Manchester Watch Works version was initiated in September of 2016. 5 months before Seiko announced their reissue.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Are we there yet 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Lol. Is Doug the driver in that cartoon?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

sriracha said:


> Lol. Is Doug the driver in that cartoon?


Equipped with this...









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## jrsdad (Apr 21, 2010)

Look forward to seeing these in the metal.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sriracha said:


> Lol. Is Doug the driver in that cartoon?


Yes and I play the annoying 5th grader that won't shut up in the back seat 

Loved that movie too 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's been quiet here but I've been working on something special&#8230;(drum roll)

The 62mas steel h-link strap will now come with custom solid fitted&#8230;yes, fitted endlinks! 
I couldn't live with myself if I sent these straps out without the details I would want...

If you'd like one, order through my current KS page here - http://kck.st/2kjRHB9
You're welcome


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing! Thank you Doug. I was already in... but there is really no excuse any more for those that aren't 

You mentioned the clasp will be signed... is it the one that is currently in the Equinox pics with the locking clasp... or is it possibly like the one on the Iconik 2 that is locking and has a pushbutton mechanism?



Djk949 said:


> It's been quiet here but I've been working on something special&#8230;(drum roll)
> 
> The 62mas steel h-link strap will now come with custom solid fitted&#8230;yes, fitted endlinks!
> I couldn't live with myself if I sent these straps out without the details I would want...
> ...


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

That's awesome news Doug!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Wow! This is wonderful, Doug. Thank you!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Very appreciated sir. :-!


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh no he didn't!!! I'm a total sucker for the details. I was already in on the bracelet option but this is going to take the whole package to the next level. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Bad quote


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> It's been quiet here but I've been working on something special&#8230;(drum roll)
> 
> The 62mas steel h-link strap will now come with custom solid fitted&#8230;yes, fitted endlinks!
> I couldn't live with myself if I sent these straps out without the details I would want...
> ...


Welp that seals it. I'm a steel guy so this is GREAT news!!

Just want to clarify to pledge the $52 option (it still says straight end link) so I'm not sure how to make note my order would be for the 62MAS - if that bracelet is different now that the end links are fitted.

Thanks Doug! This is the cherry on top!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> It's been quiet here but I've been working on something special&#8230;(drum roll)
> 
> The 62mas steel h-link strap will now come with custom solid fitted&#8230;yes, fitted endlinks!
> I couldn't live with myself if I sent these straps out without the details I would want...
> ...


Thanks for the good news man! One question though. For those who ordered the watch that come with the bracelet and strap as a whole package, would they get the fitted end link for the 62mas?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

watchninja123 said:


> Thanks for the good news man! One question though. For those who ordered the watch that come with the bracelet and strap as a whole package, would they get the fitted end link for the 62mas?


I think what Doug is implying is that there will only be bracelets with fitted end links now. End links for all!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think what Doug is implying is that there will only be bracelets with fitted end links now. End links for all!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sorry I was referring to the equinox watch from kickstsrter. So if I order the equinox, the bracelet will also come with fitted end links.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think what Doug is implying is that there will only be bracelets with fitted end links now. End links for all!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah. That's what I'm asking too. The end links for the 62MAS are the same as Equinox? I just want to be sure I'm not ordering the wrong bracelet.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Love it, "fitted end links for all" to quote VWG. Well done Doug, you hit the ball out of the park again !


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh shoot I'm in now! MAH MAN


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

The clasp is a signed flip lock safety clasp. No buttons. 

The $52 KS steel strap pledge now comes with fitted solid endlinks to the 62mas case. I can't change the description on the KS page. 

For those who ordered the Equinox, you will have to order the 62mas endlinks separately. I'll put up a ordering page on my website for that purpose closer to ship time. 

If you ordered the Equinox and want another steel strap for the 62mas (in addition to the one that comes with the Equinox), I'll have to put up a ordering page for that also. 

Btw - Equinox endlinks will fit the 62mas but would not be custom fitted to the 62mas case (ie., no gaps). 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not surprised that this 62mas project is a one off...... Dougs killing himself to make it as good as possible. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I just can't do things half ass. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Doug,

Is it possible to order bracelet with mentioned end links on your site, rather that through Kickstarter?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> It's been quiet here but I've been working on something special&#8230;(drum roll)
> 
> The 62mas steel h-link strap will now come with custom solid fitted&#8230;yes, fitted endlinks!
> I couldn't live with myself if I sent these straps out without the details I would want...
> ...


Wow. That's awesome. Thank you so much for going the extra mile

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

tsteph12 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Is it possible to order bracelet with mentioned end links on your site, rather that through Kickstarter?


I'd rather not at this point as KS will give me good data to reconcile 62mas watch orders and strap orders so they can ship together. PayPal doesn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Customer had a great point - if you preordered the Equinox and 62mas and want the $52 steel strap for the 62mas, just increase your KS pledge by $52. I'll reconcile these orders via survey at campaign close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> I'm not surprised that this 62mas project is a one off...... Dougs killing himself to make it as good as possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Doug has made it his mission to show Seiko up at their own game and he is succeeding at 10% of Seiko's price.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

digivandig said:


> I think Doug has made it his mission to show Seiko up at their own game and he is succeeding at 10% of Seiko's price.


Sshhh this is our little 150 iteration secret

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> Customer had a great point - if you preordered the Equinox and 62mas and want the $52 steel strap for the 62mas, just increase your KS pledge by $52. I'll reconcile these orders via survey at campaign close.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What will the end links alone for the 62mas cost?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

dpage said:


> What will the end links alone for the 62mas cost?


If you're an Equinox backer and just want the endlinks, increase your KS pledge by $30.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> The clasp is a signed flip lock safety clasp. No buttons.
> 
> The $52 KS steel strap pledge now comes with fitted solid endlinks to the 62mas case. I can't change the description on the KS page.
> 
> ...


I'll go that route, just order the end links I think and switch my Equinox bracelet back and forth with the 62MAS. 
That's all very exciting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> If you're an Equinox backer and just want the endlinks, increase your KS pledge by $30.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I just backed Equinox yesterday probably get the Lume dial!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dpage said:


> Thanks, I just backed Equinox yesterday probably get the Lume dial!


congrats!
I am excited about this one, even if i wonder how it'll fit/wear on the wrist. 
I am tempted to get a second, both a 3-hand and chrono version. Maybe one for my dad, just curious if it'll wear ok on his larger wrist


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Doug, any chance to get a picture / sketch how the endlinks will fit the case? I know that you don't have yet a sample, but maybe give us an example of other watch with similar case / endlinks?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

@Jeep99dad - It should fit bigger wrists comfortably as a 37mm tonneau wears more like a 40mm circular case. Btw - My wrist is 7.25". 

@Licu - This is the closest case I could come up with off the top of my head. But this has an oyster strap not an h-link. Hope this helps.

Pic borrowed from interwebs.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> @Jeep99dad - It should fit bigger wrists comfortably as a 37mm tonneau wears more like a 40mm circular case. Btw - My wrist is 7.25".
> 
> @Licu - This is the closest case I could come up with off the top of my head. But this has an oyster strap not an h-link. Hope this helps.
> 
> Pic borrowed from interwebs.


Try this one

The case shape is completely different but the end link fit should be very similar










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Doug & valuewatchguy, I've assumed is in that style. Pledged for one as this watch deserve a good bracelet.


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks so much, Doug. You're really going all-out on this. Impressive!

In for two more 62MAS and bracelets (One can wish ... .) 
Seriously looking at an Equinox now.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> @Jeep99dad - It should fit bigger wrists comfortably as a 37mm tonneau wears more like a 40mm circular case. Btw - My wrist is 7.25".
> 
> @Licu - This is the closest case I could come up with off the top of my head. But this has an oyster strap not an h-link. Hope this helps.
> 
> Pic borrowed from interwebs.


Wow... I haven't checked on the status of the 62MAS for a long time now since I didn't expect so many updates so soon. The prototype looks amazing and reading the through the mass of posts it seems that all the small gripes I had when comparing the prototype to the original (especially bezel font size and thickness of the indices) are getting fixed as well. Just loving how this is going to turn out.

When it comes to the bracelet I'm glad to have that option as well. The passion that goes into this project can really be noticed by the amount of options and detail put in. But when it comes to the endlinks of the O&W and Dagaz above I have to admit I'm not a big fan.

To be fair I think that only very few companies get endlinks right. Most (like the O&W and Dagaz above as well) try to incorporate the endlinks into the case to make the whole look like it's "one piece". But since making it fit that perfectly would take an incredible amount of precision and you can't avoid the small gaps anyway, it usually ends up looking kind of ugly.

While not a big Rolex/Sub guy I have to say that they are one of the few to get this thing right. I also like how, by basically not even trying to, they make the fit of the endlink to the case look to be precision-made:









While the endlinks are clearly shaped to harmonize with the case they are not made to fit a 100%. The links are slightly smaller than the case and that gives the "gaps" a deliberate design element - like it's there to add, not substract, from the aesthetics. Now of course the top side of the endlinks on the 62MAS aren't going to be covered by the bezel (like it is on the Sub) so I'm not sure how it would look there and whether this is too much to ask for anyway. But maybe it's a worthy idea and at least allows me to rant a bit on endlinks lol.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Wow... I haven't checked on the status of the 62MAS for a long time now since I didn't expect so many updates so soon. The prototype looks amazing and reading the through the mass of posts it seems that all the small gripes I had when comparing the prototype to the original (especially bezel font size and thickness of the indices) are getting fixed as well. Just loving how this is going to turn out.
> 
> When it comes to the bracelet I'm glad to have that option as well. The passion that goes into this project can really be noticed by the amount of options and detail put in. But when it comes to the endlinks of the O&W and Dagaz above I have to admit I'm not a big fan.
> 
> ...


The lug ends of the rolex and 62mas are very different which limit how much the bezel can overhang on the 62MAS.

But rolex does do a great bracelet in all ways. For $6000+, I would expect no less.

But Doug is no slouch in the quality dept and the end links are items he is paying attention to. Without going into a lot of detail, Manchester Watch Works has an exciting year ahead!

-VWG

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

digivandig said:


> I think Doug has made it his mission to show Seiko up at their own game and he is succeeding at 10% of Seiko's price.


He should be consulting for Seiko. Imagine the MWW 62MAS with a 8L35 installed. ;-)


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

I am not sure I want to... the NE15 is a great place to be... good movement, reasonable price. I couldn't afford more


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> The lug ends of the rolex and 62mas are very different which limit how much the bezel can overhang on the 62MAS. But rolex does do a great bracelet in all ways. For $6000+, I would expect no less. But Doug is no slouch in the quality dept and the end links are items he is paying attention to. Without going into a lot of detail, Manchester Watch Works has an exciting year ahead! -VWG Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


 Yeah for sure the bezel overhang might make a difference in the look. I didn't intend this as criticism anyway, just an overall observation and rant about endlinks in general. I'm super pleased by how this project has turned out and I'm really really impressed by MWW.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^No worries. I am also picky about endlinks (as you will see with a new model released later this year) but as VWG said this case is very different.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> ...I am also picky about endlinks (_*as you will see with a new model released later this year*_)...


:rodekaart Tease alert! Come. On. We need more!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

So my resolve was smashed and I bought the bracelet.

Now I have to buy another watch for my orphaned BOR bracelet.

This hobby is killin' me. :-d


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

tommy_boy said:


> So my resolve was smashed and I bought the bracelet. Now I have to buy another watch for my orphaned BOR bracelet. This hobby is killin' me. :-d


Atta boy! That's the spirit. :-!


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> ^No worries. I am also picky about endlinks (as you will see with a new model released later this year) but as VWG said this case is very different.


On your website, I see two new models indicated as coming in the next couple months, and one more this fall. I am looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Horoticus said:


> :rodekaart Tease alert! Come. On. We need more!


 Right now, all I can say is that it's a Swiss Made dive watch with a unique patent pending bezel indicator that is rated to 500m&#8230;and it won't be a pre-order - instant gratification sales only


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> ...it's a Swiss Made dive watch with a unique patent pending bezel indicator that is rated to 500m&#8230;and it won't be a pre-order - *instant gratification sales only*


My favorite type of sale..."Buy Now" |>


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Right now, all I can say is that it's a Swiss Made dive watch with a unique patent pending bezel indicator that is rated to 500m&#8230;and it won't be a pre-order - instant gratification sales only


Let us enjoy the 62mas for awhile before releasing a new model! Lol


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Right now, all I can say is that it's a Swiss Made dive watch with a unique patent pending bezel indicator that is rated to 500m&#8230;and it won't be a pre-order - instant gratification sales only


Ballpark on when it should be available?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Right now, all I can say is that it's a Swiss Made dive watch with a unique patent pending bezel indicator that is rated to 500m&#8230;and it won't be a pre-order - instant gratification sales only


Ballpark on when it should be available?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ best guess is early July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

More teasers please ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Right now, all I can say is that it's a Swiss Made dive watch with a unique patent pending bezel indicator that is rated to 500m&#8230;and it won't be a pre-order - instant gratification sales only


I am curious ... dang
Not helping my bank account 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Very very curious. Even though I swear by my dive computer, I still wear a good ol Seiko as a "back-up" when diving. It'd be fun to see a novel bezel


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Too much is never enough and the only thing I can't resist is temptation.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

We should probably discuss the upcoming 500m diver in a new thread to avoid confusion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Good idea, Doug. I'm easily confused.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> We should probably discuss the upcoming 500m diver in a new thread to avoid confusion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm very ready to start the thread as soon as you give me a code name Project___________?

Lol. Man i cant wait to see this one come to life!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> We should probably discuss the upcoming 500m diver in a new thread to avoid confusion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sign me up. Almost no chance I don't buy because I can plan for it!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm very ready to start the thread as soon as you give me a code name Project___________?
> 
> Lol. Man i cant wait to see this one come to life!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


How about Project Beluga 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

You've come a long way baby beluga

Seems like only yesterday that the Tatoskok was released 

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> How about Project Beluga
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here we go!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upco...ks-k-project-beluga-4103170.html#post39311482


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^Get in line......


Damnit


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just to get back on topic, I just signed up for a bracelet for my 62MAS.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> Just to get back on topic, I just signed up for a bracelet for my 62MAS.


With that in mind Im happy to see fitted end links, Im hoping the end link retains the oreginal "C" shape with out the indented lines.... it had a good symmetry with the rest of the H links...... too often end links on cushion sales can stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ yep. No indented lines on the endlinks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

Glad I checked in on this thread. I'm in for a bracelet too via KS.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm in for the Logo version which I just confirmed on the survey, and the painful wait continues but with light at the end of the tunnel. the painful part only due to my own impatience in the desire to see this in the metal, the rate of idea to design to production has been fantastic and a hearty thanks to VWG pushing this forward and to Sir Doug at MWW for the production of this wonderful piece.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Man this thing needs to drop soon! 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Toathus said:


> Man this thing needs to drop soon!
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Less than 4 months to deliver on "first half of 2017" The clock is ticking Doug!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Doug - I have a quick question: I've been really busy recently and as a result haven't been keeping-up with this thread. I've therefore missed the opportunity to purchase, via your Equinox Kickstarter campaign, the matching bracelet for my 62MAS. o| Could you tell me please if there is there another way for me to purchase the bracelet? Many thanks!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Less than 4 months to deliver on "first half of 2017" The clock is ticking Doug!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. We're still on track for June 



Opensider said:


> Hi Doug - I have a quick question: I've been really busy recently and as a result haven't been keeping-up with this thread. I've therefore missed the opportunity to purchase, via your Equinox Kickstarter campaign, the matching bracelet for my 62MAS. o| Could you tell me please if there is there another way for me to purchase the bracelet? Many thanks!


Email me at [email protected] and we'll get you sorted.


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

Email me at [email protected] and we'll get you sorted.[/QUOTE]

Will do, thanks Doug! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Doug, Glad to see June is still the plan.

Will there be any more prototype pic's that show real world tweaks from the first prototype dial / handset ?

Is a prototype fitted end link bracelet getting made up?

I know you are busy but I'm guessing I'm not the only one that would love to see some Q&D snap shots ?

cheers


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I will receive the first piece off the production line for final inspection and approval before mass production. Pics will definitely be posted then of the finished product 

The fitted endlinks are being engineered as we speak. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Not to sound like a "Fan Boy", but gotta say Doug that you are The Man! Am so impressed with how quick you are to respond to any and all questions/comments (kinda worry whether you're getting enough sleep). You truly seem like a genuine WIS and confident continued success is in your future. Cheers.


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

I was receiving a couple of e-mails from kickstarter in the last few days, asking to answer questions or complete a form. Did I miss something? Is this important? Maybe my English is not good enough to get the point, sorry! Doug, if this is crucial, please let me know! Otherwise, I'd let pass the reward that I was promised if I answer those questions. TIA


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

If it is the same notice I got, yes, I recall that it is important because you submit contact info that confirms your pledge.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> If it is the same notice I got, yes, I recall that it is important because you submit contact info that confirms your pledge.


Thanks tommy - my first kick starter.
I just went thru the electronic trash to find the email - confirmed my shipping info , bracelet pledge and 62mas dial.
I trashed it last week thinking it was spam.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

matthew P said:


> Thanks tommy - my first kick starter.
> I just went thru the electronic trash to find the email - confirmed my shipping info , bracelet pledge and 62mas dial.
> I trashed it last week thinking it was spam.


You can always find the surveys in your Kickstarter account 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

kristo said:


> I was receiving a couple of e-mails from kickstarter in the last few days, asking to answer questions or complete a form. Did I miss something? Is this important? Maybe my English is not good enough to get the point, sorry! Doug, if this is crucial, please let me know! Otherwise, I'd let pass the reward that I was promised if I answer those questions. TIA


Check your spam or trash because I do need those KS surveys completed to make sure everyone gets what they ordered 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seiko did a nice job with the 62mas but this makes me appreciate the 62MWW even more.

Pics by james dowling




























Now i cant wait to see what doug's revision with the slightly thinner markers and hands look like. I think seiko may have gone a bit too small on the markers with their reissue.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I've posted this before but just a reminder of what all of us are waiting for !










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SRP (Dec 9, 2016)

*Video* just posted.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

SRP said:


> *Video* just posted.


Sincerely think Doug's interpretation of the original is better than Seiko's



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Jguitron said:


> Sincerely think Doug's interpretation of the original is better than Seiko's


It certainly looks that way based on the current batch of pics.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko did a nice job with the 62mas but this makes me appreciate the 62MWW even more.
> 
> Pics by james dowling
> 
> ...


To put it bluntly these pictures suck, and do nothing for the reissue.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh I forgot to mention that the gent who took the pics was quoting 3800 Euro as the price. By tomorrow Seiko's official embargo will be finished and AD's will be free to discuss market pricing and availability BUT if 3800 Euor is correct ...............WOW.........that is $4100 USD RRP!!!!!!!

I am so happy that I will have one of the 150 limited edition versions of the 62MWW watch! 

On a related [email protected] Doug when do you think we will see what the revisions look like? And very swet strap you found for the Beluga by the way!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

But Seiko did capture the vintage dome perfectly (if you're into that sort of thing).



valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko did a nice job with the 62mas but this makes me appreciate the 62MWW even more.
> 
> Pics by james dowling
> 
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The Seiko reissue doesn't really do much for me and the price just makes it an alien species to my world. 

Very excited to be in on this one. Thanks again VWG , Doug and the gentleman who allowed me to get his spot. :-!


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

mplsabdullah said:


> The Seiko reissue doesn't really do much for me and the price just makes it an alien species to my world.
> 
> Very excited to be in on this one. Thanks again VWG , Doug and the gentleman who allowed me to get his spot.


^
yeah what he said !!! ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko did a nice job with the 62mas but this makes me appreciate the 62MWW even more.
> 
> Pics by james dowling
> 
> ...


I think it looks good. Just bad pics. I am sure it looks great in the metal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> To put it bluntly these pictures suck, and do nothing for the reissue.


the photo's are awfully lit / too much hard light quick and dirties.... this watch will look a lot better with a sympathetic lens - that being said Im happy to have passed on it

the 62mww scratches the itch at a tenth of the price and will most likely live on in my collection as a guilt free reminder of a successful / attractive WIS collaboration.
If the 62www bezel is slightly thinner font and the hour markers are slightly reduced on the production model it will still look different than the original and current seiko offering, and look good doing it.
PS - not a fan of the waffle strap...... much prefer the tropic weave rubber


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry guys - I thought I previously posted the production renders. Lol. At any rate, here they are 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Sorry guys - I thought I previously posted the production renders. Lol. At any rate, here they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Sorry guys - I thought I previously posted the production renders. Lol. At any rate, here they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lume plot on the minute hand seems disproportionately short. Was that by Design?

You nailed the font on the bezel.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

pinkybrain said:


> But Seiko did capture the vintage dome perfectly (if you're into that sort of thing).


Who isn't into that sort of thing? That's probably the only thing that I wish we could have had different on the 62MWW. But that would have been fortunately increased the total thickness to an unpopular level.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^Both. These aren't custom made hands. That was cost prohibitive. So I had to choose the best fit considering all the engineering and design elements. But don't worry - we're still gonna lume the hell out of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> To put it bluntly these pictures suck, and do nothing for the reissue.


You're right I'm sure the actual piece is fabulous. I read that they are made in the same facility alongside Grand Seiko. That's usually a very good sign.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> The lume plot on the minute hand seems disproportionately short. Was that by Design?
> 
> You nailed the font on the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes, is this actual? Lume length of minute hand looks stubby.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

THAT LOOKS GREAT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oh I forgot to mention that the gent who took the pics was quoting 3800 Euro as the price. By tomorrow Seiko's official embargo will be finished and AD's will be free to discuss market pricing and availability BUT if 3800 Euor is correct ...............WOW.........that is $4100 USD RRP!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so happy that I will have one of the 150 limited edition versions of the 62MWW watch!
> 
> On a related [email protected] Doug when do you think we will see what the revisions look like? And very swet strap you found for the Beluga by the way!


For the price Seiko is asking for one of their re-issues, I would say they have definitely under-performed. IMHO, the overall result of this 62MAS re-issue, at least per the posted pictures, is grossly underwhelming!

The "8L" caliber is nice, but it just does not excite me enough to spend that kind of coin on one!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Strom Trooper said:


> For the price Seiko is asking for one of their re-issues, I would say they have definitely under-performed. IMHO, the overall result of this 62MAS re-issue, at least per the posted pictures, is grossly underwhelming!
> 
> The "8L" caliber is nice, but it just does not excite me enough to spend that kind of coin on one!


The collectors will snap them up. The enthusiasts will probably be stopped by the $. The modders will take the 43mm version and try to make it look like the reissue. The uninformed will never know about it because it isnt at their local Tourneau store.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

matthew P said:


> THAT LOOKS GREAT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving the thinner font on bezel and scaled down markers. 
Also like the way the hour hands are slightly rounded on the short end. 
Dosnt look like you took too much length off the length..... did you shorten the hour markers slightly? The date wheel doesn't seem to jut out quite as much?

IMO this is fantastic news/ changes..... glad you remembered to share the renders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Sincerely think Doug's interpretation of the original is better than Seiko's
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Man, the more I look at them, the more I like the 62MAS version. Doug's design is well worth the money of what Seiko has coming out. I don't doubt that they'll be sold out fast, but I couldn't spend more than $500 on that design. The movement doesn't move me at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Wow. Amazing what a little "tightening up" will do!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> The lume plot on the minute hand seems disproportionately short. Was that by Design?
> 
> You nailed the font on the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The bezel IS perfect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Acurry said:


> Man, the more I look at them, the more I like the 62MAS version. Doug's design is well worth the money of what Seiko has coming out. I don't doubt that they'll be sold out fast, but I couldn't spend more than $500 on that design. The movement doesn't move me at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are all sold already, have been . 

I now wish I had picked the 62MAS dial 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Seiko Official Site:
First Diver's Re-creation | Sea | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation

Compared to the original, the new seems to have slightly more rounded corners on the hour markers and the smaller ones have less taper on the lume plots.
Overall, nice but not 8 times nicer.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Pics from monochrome










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

And on steel...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are some shots with the original prototype........the changes you made really tightened up the design. Looks more upscale.

Nice work Doug!

New prototype 









Old prototype




























Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

As do I, Brice, as do I. I even posted a WTT in the thread with no takers.



Jeep99dad said:


> They are all sold already, have been .
> 
> I now wish I had picked the 62MAS dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> And on steel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smokes. That's hot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> And on steel...


I'm glad I changed my mind and chipped in for the bracelet.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I feel the one area where the Seiko reissue really shines above the MWW is the beautiful vintage domed crystal. But for 4k I just don't think it's special enough or better enough. Unless I find a big bag of money, I'll take the MWW. The Seiko would have to be <2k like the MM300 for me to reconsider.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

By and chance do you have a side view of the new rendering with bracelet ?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> They are all sold already, have been .
> 
> I now wish I had picked the 62MAS dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. I was all for the MWW logo when I ordered but now I'm loving the 62MAS logo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is the 6R15 version from seiko. Not all that bad except for the hands. I'm not as much a fan of the blue version (not pictured) But the black one i could see myself checking out if Doug had not been willing to do the 62MWW. The end link fit looks rough though. Maybe the actual pieces are finished better. Retail pricing of around $1000 should put street price between a sumo and shogun. I think these will be popular mods with people trying to make it look more like the reissue. Anyone want to bet crystal times comes out with a domed sapphire to fit this watch?










The 62MWW now with fitted bracelet is going to be a sought after commodity when it starts hitting wrists. Especially since doug is aiming to get his out well before July when Seiko is releasing theirs.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> And on steel...


Thanks Doug... the fitted end link looks level with the case and the lack of indent certainly works well. - loving the bracelet look actually, a lot more than the pin striped seiko version. 
The Hands are obviously the largest change. 
They seem more vintage now with the thinner size and the tips move them closer to the original and away from the broad MM300 style of the previous prototype. 
I personally prefer the lack of triangle on the tip and the shorter tails with the more rounded finish slim the look up even more. 
The diminished lume may disappoint some but I suspect that in the metal the added chrome will give a nice kick. As you previously noted, " you're going to lume the .... out of them", I'm sure they will glow plenty. 
The thinner markers and bezel match the handset nicely and overall I prefer the less modern feel.

Really looking forward to seeing this in person..... thanks for your commitment to this project and your willingness to obsess over the smaller details, I for one appreciate your passion and willingness to tweak on this project. 
And thx the VWG for your continued efforts as well. I wasn't a huge fan of the 62mas dial when I first saw it but it's really grown on me now.

Compared to the seiko LE I think this may be the best $400 I've spent on a watch. 
Loving thew 62mww

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't wait for a Seiko 6R15 vs Seiko 8L35 vs MWW 62mas comparo!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> And thx the VWG for your continued efforts as well


No problem. I never thought i would be recognized for how well i drool over a new watch.

But if it is my duty to be the chief drooler regarding the 62MWW then I will bear that burden with pride.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> And on steel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great new renders Doug! The thinner bezel font (although I personally still slightly prefer the original Seiko font but that's no big deal) and thinner indices really are an improvement. Also this reminds me I need to order that bracelet!

One more thing I wanted to mention but guess I forgot earlier: I was looking at a post of the prototype next to the original vintage 62MAS and was thinking the whole time something's different but I couldn't quite point it out at first. But from all the pics I've seen of the original 62MAS the lume fillings of the indices are a bit recessed. This gives the indices (or the whole dial really) more depth, more shadows and makes the wall of the indices stand out a bit more to give them a 3D look. In the prototype on the other hand the lume filling is level with the surrounding wall of the indices (except on the hands... which I think is the way it should look).

























Even the reissue appears to have this recess even if not as pronounced:









The prototype only has the recesses on the hands while the indices look a bit "flat":


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MONVMENTVM said:


> The prototype only has the recesses on the hands while the indices look a bit "flat":
> 
> ]


It doesn't appear flat in hand (to me) but the "filled" indices allow for this radioactive lume










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> ...*chief drooler*.../QUOTE]
> 
> Duly noted!  |>


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

MONVMENTVM said:


> One more thing I wanted to mention but guess I forgot earlier: I was looking at a post of the prototype next to the original vintage 62MAS and was thinking the whole time something's different but I couldn't quite point it out at first. But from all the pics I've seen of the original 62MAS the lume fillings of the indices are a bit recessed. This gives the indices (or the whole dial really) more depth, more shadows and makes the wall of the indices stand out a bit more to give them a 3D look. In the prototype on the other hand the lume filling is level with the surrounding wall of the indices (except on the hands... which I think is the way it should look).
> 
> Even the reissue appears to have this recess even if not as pronounced:
> The prototype only has the recesses on the hands while the indices look a bit "flat":



View attachment 11276962


I noticed this as well and Doug wrote about this earlier.
He mentioned that the lume breaks down and sinks over time so that the vintage pieces get that cool concave dished out lume shape.
If you look at the monochrome pictures of a real modern 62mas the lume seems more level and less dished... I suspect they fill the lume pots to the brim to maximize lume ( as dough says he wants to do) , then over time they will sink.

Does modern lume even break down in the same manner? I wonder if the 62mww will look the same with enough aging?


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

matthew P said:


> View attachment 11276962
> 
> 
> I noticed this as well and Doug wrote about this earlier.
> ...


Yes I have actually thought of this as well, that it might have sunken over time. But I got reminded to post this observation by actually seeing it in the new Seiko reissue as well (even though of course not as pronounced). Also... I guess it would take a looong long time until the lume will sink ^^. But to be fair more lume = more glow in the dark. :drool:


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> ^Both. These aren't custom made hands. That was cost prohibitive. So I had to choose the best fit considering all the engineering and design elements. But don't worry - we're still gonna lume the hell out of it
> 
> The minute hand lume plot was much longer on the prototypes vs the production renders. Was that change due to the length issue with the hour hand?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watch19 said:


> Djk949 said:
> 
> 
> > ^Both. These aren't custom made hands. That was cost prohibitive. So I had to choose the best fit considering all the engineering and design elements. But don't worry - we're still gonna lume the hell out of it
> ...


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Final Production Renders...

Spot on Doug. They look fantastic. The hands being thinned a whisker has made a big difference, and the markers being thinned down has also kept everything in proportion whilst retaining the classic design elements of the dial. Personally I think the second hand lume marker looks great. It's appears easily visible without being intrusive. The thinner bezel markings have also helped take away a certain cartoon type element that was visible in the prototype font.
Its a beautiful watch in all regards and I can't wait to hold one in person and admire its classic, yet sized up proportions.
Seiko's re re of the same is nice, but on balance when you consider the cost of the thing, it doesn't come close to what you've created here, which in every way, is the better buy......by a country mile!
I'm certain everyone will love it, and everyone else will wish they had it. Normally that sort of watch envy comes at a huge cost. I feel lucky I found this thread when I did all those months ago.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

I feels big like such a parrot but what ^ said and amen to getting on board I'm sure the Group150 will enjoy these fine time pieces ?


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

The production renders look really fantastic! :-!
Even convinced me to order the bracelet as well, but the KS campaign is closed already with no possibility to pledge.

Is there a chance still to get the bracelet?
Thx!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> And on steel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here a good wrist shot of the LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is the 6R15 version from seiko. Not all that bad except for the hands. I'm not as much a fan of the blue version (not pictured) But the black one i could see myself checking out if Doug had not been willing to do the 62MWW. The end link fit looks rough though. Maybe the actual pieces are finished better. Retail pricing of around $1000 should put street price between a sumo and shogun. I think these will be popular mods with people trying to make it look more like the reissue. Anyone want to bet crystal times comes out with a domed sapphire to fit this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These already come with a curved sapphire crystal.

http://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/spb051j1


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Those hands! I think they look right on a Monster, but nowhere else. I know they aren't 'exactly' Monster hands, but close enough.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is the 6R15 version from seiko. Not all that bad except for the hands. I'm not as much a fan of the blue version (not pictured) But the black one i could see myself checking out if Doug had not been willing to do the 62MWW. The end link fit looks rough though. Maybe the actual pieces are finished better. Retail pricing of around $1000 should put street price between a sumo and shogun. I think these will be popular mods with people trying to make it look more like the reissue. Anyone want to bet crystal times comes out with a domed sapphire to fit this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not bad at all besides that silly hour hand. 
It'll be a 500$ watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

kecsmade said:


> The production renders look really fantastic! :-!
> Even convinced me to order the bracelet as well, but the KS campaign is closed already with no possibility to pledge.
> 
> Is there a chance still to get the bracelet?
> Thx!


I am also interested in this. I wasn't initially but now I think I should get it.....


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> Those hands! I think they look right on a Monster, but nowhere else. I know they aren't 'exactly' Monster hands, but close enough.


I believe those are the newer Tuna hands:


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

The new prototype looks great. I am so glad I am in this project. 
The biggest fail from new Seiko reissue is that the brand name SEIKO is not plastic as on original, but only printed. It is small detail but makes huge difference. I owned "62mas" that I bought for few bucks on ebay. Despite it was cheap and crappy watch the dial looked great.


















This is also why I have chosen the version with MWW logo instead of just printed 62MAS...


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree!

I'm regretting not getting a backup / other dial variant on this one. I'm super excited on this project. 
I can't wait!



GMT Aviator said:


> Final Production Renders...
> 
> Spot on Doug. They look fantastic. The hands being thinned a whisker has made a big difference, and the markers being thinned down has also kept everything in proportion whilst retaining the classic design elements of the dial. Personally I think the second hand lume marker looks great. It's appears easily visible without being intrusive. The thinner bezel markings have also helped take away a certain cartoon type element that was visible in the prototype font.
> Its a beautiful watch in all regards and I can't wait to hold one in person and admire its classic, yet sized up proportions.
> ...


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh, the agony... June seems so far away (especially since we're getting snow in the Boston area on Friday)....

Will there be a revised prototype to drool over? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't know about a 2nd proto but doug is probably busy with shipping out orders of the Iconik 3, working on his Beluga brand, Equinox production, new trench watch, plus he has briefly mentioned to me that he has a few other MWW watch projects in the works. I'm really not sure how he juggles all of that by himself. That is my assumption why he has been quiet on this thread lately.

So back to the question.....62MWW Beta version ready for viewing?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's not bad at all besides that silly hour hand.
> It'll be a 500$ watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe one day but right now it is close to 800 bucks for the non bracelet model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

He usually gets the first one off the production line to evaluate. So I'm guessing we will get pics of that in June.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Is the kickstarter still open to get the bracelet? I've been debating whether or not to pick it up, but I think I'd regret it if I didn't.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

wakemanna4 said:


> Is the kickstarter still open to get the bracelet? I've been debating whether or not to pick it up, but I think I'd regret it if I didn't.


Send doug an email. If he can help you he will.

[email protected]

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

sriracha said:


> He usually gets the first one off the production line to evaluate. So I'm guessing we will get pics of that in June.


^This 



wakemanna4 said:


> Is the kickstarter still open to get the bracelet? I've been debating whether or not to pick it up, but I think I'd regret it if I didn't.


Email me when they ship and I'll see if I have any extras steel straps.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

sriracha said:


> He usually gets the first one off the production line to evaluate. So I'm guessing we will get pics of that in June.


^This 



wakemanna4 said:


> Is the kickstarter still open to get the bracelet? I've been debating whether or not to pick it up, but I think I'd regret it if I didn't.


Email me when they ship and I'll see if I have any extras steel straps.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

It's been a while and probobly mentioned somewhere but what did the thickness end up being, does someone know ?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ Case is 11.5mm. Caseback to top of crystal is 13.0mm.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> ^ Case is 11.5mm. Caseback to top of crystal is 13.0mm.


Did it slim down?...... those numbers just keep getting better? This is going to wear well on a bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> ^ Case is 11.5mm. Caseback to top of crystal is 13.0mm.


A very pleasant surprise, I was expecting a height of 14mm. June can't come quick enough !


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

impalass said:


> A very pleasant surprise, I was expecting a height of 14mm. June can't come quick enough !


While I am eagerly awaiting the final product Im also a little concerned for my bank account once this one arrives.
So far just "having this one on pre-order" has kept me from splurging on the Seiko LE 62mas, the crepas Tornado and the CWard 38mm vintage Trident.

Im loving each change and improvement as the watch moves through the process and my expectations for a successful implementation/ satisfactory execution of manufacturing may be getting dangerously high...... but Im hoping this will fill my desire for a smaller/ affordable , comfortable vintage inspired daily wear watch on a well fitted bracelet.
Im assuming it will so I'm passing on all the other preorders, and looking forward to this one.


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

matthew P said:


> While I am eagerly awaiting the final product Im also a little concerned for my bank account once this one arrives.
> So far just "having this one on pre-order" has kept me from splurging on the Seiko LE 62mas, the crepas Tornado and the CWard 38mm vintage Trident.
> 
> Im loving each change and improvement as the watch moves through the process and my expectations for a successful implementation/ satisfactory execution of manufacturing may be getting dangerously high...... but Im hoping this will fill my desire for a smaller/ affordable , comfortable vintage inspired daily wear watch on a well fitted bracelet.
> Im assuming it will so I'm passing on all the other preorders, and looking forward to this one.


Shall we start counting beer bottles on the wall?! I need some distraction big time from this long wait for the delivery of our beloved 62MAS homage! :-(


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Any update on production or delivery timeframes?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

We're still on track for a June delivery commencement 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Any new pictures of the updated version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Not yet. But I'll remember to post em when I get em 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> Not yet. But I'll remember to post em when I get em
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet you'll forget.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I do have my senior moments. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh don't worry about that, one of us here will be sure to remind you!


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Are we there yet, are we there yet ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is still the original prototype but I thought I'd post it to remind everyone of what we're waiting for and how good it will be.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is still the original prototype but I thought I'd post it to remind everyone of what we're waiting for and how good it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, just injected this delight and can hardly wait .. busting at the seems ?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is still the original prototype but I thought I'd post it to remind everyone of what we're waiting for and how good it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see a photo with the integrated end links. If it wears as good as it looks, it will likely replace my Sumo for my daily watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is still the original prototype but I thought I'd post it to remind everyone of what we're waiting for and how good it will be.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The picture actually makes the wait harder. :-x Me want now o|


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> The picture actually makes the wait harder. :-x Me want now o|


I heard that last bit in Cookie Monster's voice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

calcisme said:


> I heard that last bit in Cookie Monster's voice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I was actually working to channel and capture the essence of Sir Cookie Monster. ;-)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm trying to be patient but I confess it's hard work at times.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

When will this be available to order?


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

^. The ship has saled along time ago on this one, all sold withe deliveries in June ish.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Artonthewrist said:


> ^. The ship has saled along time ago on this one, all sold withe deliveries in June ish.


ahh, oops!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is still the original prototype but I thought I'd post it to remind everyone of what we're waiting for and how good it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fishy likey.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How much were these again? I recall they were about $450?


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> How much were these again? I recall they were about $450?


350 without bracelet I think.

EDIT: $360. I forgot and I was curious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

$350 + $10 domestic shipping, IIRC. So, yeah, $360 from my PP. :thumb



SigmaPiJiggy said:


> 350 without bracelet I think.
> 
> EDIT: $360. I forgot and I was curious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

fitted end link bracelet was about 55$ more if my memory is correct. 

As noted all orders are placed and pieces allocated.... expectations are ridiculously high at this point - Doug seems to have taken this on as a passion project and I suspect at this point he's making it as good as humanely possible to avoid spending his own money on the Seiko LE.
In hind sight I even wonder if VWG and Doug would have even made this happen if they were in the know about the future Seiko redo?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> In hind sight I even wonder if VWG and Doug would have even made this happen if they were in the know about the future Seiko redo?


Well i know i would not have pursued it if i knew Seiko was coming out with one. I'm nearly 90% sure i would have bought one of the LE reissues. But honestly the 62MWW is so good that i have not felt the strong urge to pursue Seiko's official re-issue. Knowing that we put the ball into motion for the 62MWW several months ahead of Seiko's announcement actually makes me like the 62MWW that much more......sort of like being well ahead of the trend......even ahead of Seiko.

At this point it wouldn't surprise me if other micros like Borealis pruduce their own version as well, the interest in the model is strong, the huge stumbling block of seiko's asking price is even stronger, the 43mm versions are nice but will never be confused for a 62MAS resissue or homage (more a mashup of transocean, samurai, sumo), and smaller watches are definitely becoming en vogue.

I think the fitted end links will provide the level of complete offering that will set the new bar for value. $415 for a watch with these specs and decent bracelet and rubber strap and really nuclear lume. Its as good as my SD Tuna with the new Lumibrite. And your opinion of the NE15 may be different than mine but it is a more expensive offering than the NH35 and the one in the proto was running +1.5 sec a day. I'm glad to have it.

This watch will also be a strap monster due to the shape of the lugs.

I'm very glad Doug was willing to take this project on. I agree that he has put a lot into this project and seems to be going the extra mile to make our 150 watches as great as possible.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Well said, VWG. Thanks for both your efforts. Hats off to Doug for going the extra mile and then some. 

During the voting stage, I was indifferent on whether it was the NE15 or the NH35 but knowing what I know now about the 43mm version, am sure glad Doug had the good sense to push for the NE15!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

In hindsight, if I knew Seiko was doing their 62mas reissue - I wouldn't have taken on this project. Which would've been a big mistake as ours seems to have hit a sweet spot that neither Seiko reissues even aimed for


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> In hindsight, if I knew Seiko was doing their 62mas reissue - I wouldn't have taken on this project. Which would've been a big mistake as ours seems to have hit a sweet spot that neither Seiko reissues even aimed for


Honestly, I have to agree.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Serendipitous.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> In hindsight, if I knew Seiko was doing their 62mas reissue - I wouldn't have taken on this project. Which would've been a big mistake as ours seems to have hit a sweet spot that neither Seiko reissues even aimed for


Given that, I, for one am really glad you weren't aware of Seiko's plans. I hang some on a couple of Japanese watch fora, and those watches (and their prices) don't turn my crank at all.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> Given that, I, for one am really glad you weren't aware of Seiko's plans. I hang some on a couple of Japanese watch fora, and those watches (and their prices) don't turn my crank at all.


Same here. I'd have loved to see a few variants on this too... a Pepsi or blue model, and a silver dialed model (this watch blows my mind every time I see it: http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r109/spblouin/008-2_zps4bdb5b94.jpg). I am not sure if it lends itself to the full crazy mashup stuff that Dagaz does with Rolex, Tudor, Doxa and Omega pieces all getting thrown in.... but some other colorways would be cool. As Doug said, maybe another micro wants to carry the torch. With all of the care Doug put into this, there probably isn't much (if any) $$$ being made, but there probably are people would still pick this up at a $450 or $550 price point.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> In hindsight, if I knew Seiko was doing their 62mas reissue - I wouldn't have taken on this project. Which would've been a big mistake as ours seems to have hit a sweet spot that neither Seiko reissues even aimed for


Totally agree.

Now, there's so much disenchantment with Seiko at all levels (from the casual fan to the hard-core follower) that a second run would be a maga bomb! Maybe with some differences to keep the original run exclusive but in general a pieces that satisfies the appetites of everyone who was eagerly waiting for the right Seiko reissue.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> In hindsight, if I knew Seiko was doing their 62mas reissue - I wouldn't have taken on this project. Which would've been a big mistake as ours seems to have hit a sweet spot that neither Seiko reissues even aimed for


I don't think many of the people who bought the MWW version would be buying either expensive Seiko version. Besides I really dislike the hour hand on the cheaper Seiko, and they have been using it a lot lately.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

dpage said:


> I don't think many of the people who bought the MWW version would be buying the either expensive Seiko version. Besides I really dislike the hour hand on the Seiko, and they have been using it a lot lately.


I totally agree. The people like me who who'll spring for a 3-500 watch will not spring for a 3,500 watch.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

dpage said:


> I don't think many of the people who bought the MWW version would be buying the either expensive Seiko version. Besides I really dislike the hour hand on the Seiko, and they have been using it a lot lately.


I agree I think the hand looks cartoon like and it has put me off certain Seiko releases before

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

skipwilliams said:


> I totally agree. The people like me who who'll spring for a 3-500 watch will not spring for a 3,500 watch.
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But it was a shocker when we heard it was $3,500! Most peeps were expecting around $1000 for a SE and many were hoping for a non SE...

For $1000 most fans big or small would consider making the investment. I agree that the regular ones that are 43mm with the arrow hour hand are not as appealing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Jguitron said:


> But it was a shocker when we heard it was $3,500! Most peeps were expecting around $1000 for a SE and many were hoping for a non SE...
> 
> For $1000 most fans big or small would consider making the investment. I agree that the regular ones that are 43mm with the arrow hour hand are not as appealing...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought there was a $1k version also?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

dpage said:


> I thought there was a $1k version also?


Yes but IMHO missed the mark by being too large, hands don't look like a good match and the dial is all crowded with text... if you want the 62mas there only the limited edition in my mind.

And then there's Doug's work of art! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Jguitron said:


> Yes but IMHO missed the mark by being too large, hands don't look like a good match and the dial is all crowded with text... if you want the 62mas there only the limited edition in my mind.
> 
> And then there's Doug's work of art!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, the *Seiko Prospex Diver SLA017 is gorgeous but way more than I am willing to spend!*


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> In hindsight, if I knew Seiko was doing their 62mas reissue - I wouldn't have taken on this project. Which would've been a big mistake as ours seems to have hit a sweet spot that neither Seiko reissues even aimed for


I could not have agreed more with Doug.

Many thanks to both VWG and Doug for having the initiative and taken on the leadership to get this project off the ground.

I am so looking forward to seeing the upcoming pre-production sample(s).

Oh, just thinking out loud here: is it likely that the pre-production samples will be presented with the finalized bracelet?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Strom Trooper said:


> Oh, just thinking out loud here: is it likely that the pre-production samples will be presented with the finalized bracelet?


I think so. If I understood Doug's earlier post he gets the first sample off of the final production run to do final QC QA on it. If that's the case then whatever we see next should have the integrated bracelet on it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think so. If I understood Doug's earlier post he gets the first sample off of the final production run to do final QC QA on it. If that's the case then whatever we see next should have the integrated bracelet on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


^This 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> In hindsight, if I knew Seiko was doing their 62mas reissue - I wouldn't have taken on this project. Which would've been a big mistake as ours seems to have hit a sweet spot that neither Seiko reissues even aimed for


So what's the thought process behind no more runs on this? I'm certainly not asking or pushing the issue just genuinely curious. You've got Seiko outspec'd, outdesigned, at a better price... is it just that you only wanted to do it because there's nothing out there resembling it (at the time)?

I can't see how this wouldn't SLAY in sales. Even at $500 - would still be more desirable and cheaper than the 43mm Franken62.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ First, a little background&#8230;For MWW, I choose what watch models I make according to what I would want that I cannot find on the current market. And when I took this on, no one was making the 62mas. But I knew, as with any high profile iconic watch, someone would make this eventually (especially with the plethora of micros out there now). I also knew that if someone else made it, it would have probably ended up as something I wouldn't want  (ie., case too big, too much text on dial, too$$$, etc.). So, I took on this project.  Plus, I was going to make this part of my Iconik series anyway; I just bumped it up the schedule when VWG approached me about taking it on. 

So, to answer your question, I am only making one limited exclusive run because I would rather focus on more original pieces. This is why my Iconik series are made in small one run batches. Plus, the market will soon be flooded with 62mas homages  (look how many 6105 homages there are now) - I bet Sharkey's even working on one right now. Lol.  And most folks will put their money down on a cheaper version even if there are cut corners. That's not something I want to cater to.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

June yet? :-s

o|o|o|

Thanks again VWG and Doug. Really can not wait.|>


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I've got ants in my pants.



mplsabdullah said:


> June yet? :-s
> 
> o|o|o|
> 
> Thanks again VWG and Doug. Really can not wait.|>


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Let's see not in till June what can I do .. well oh yeah that's it's I can reread this entire thread 218 pages divided by say 38 Day's remaining = 5-6 pages ish a day and pray for the delivery to be on time or most likely many psychotic episodes are sure to follow ?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Not to mess with your head (well, maybe a little) June 30 is 69 days out. Still June, though. Bwah ha hah! Three pages per day should get you through. Bwah ha hah!



Artonthewrist said:


> Let's see not in till June what can I do .. well oh yeah that's it's I can reread this entire thread 218 pages divided by say 38 Day's remaining = 5-6 pages ish a day and pray for the delivery to be on time or most likely many psychotic episodes are sure to follow ?


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

^ Awe this MikeyT is my kind of scum fearless and inventive as Jabba the Hut would say in Starwars ? and MikeT maybe your right and this will work out better for me as I'm a slow reader so ... less is more


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm glad you have a sense of humor. I'm an incurable smartalec!


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

Cant wait to see the final form of these


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Even though VWG's bezel is off a click, I have made it my mission to put a prototype pic on every page of this thread.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

I am really jealous of the people who booked the 62MAS Homage.
Why did not I join WUS earlier?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MAZATO said:


> I am really jealous of the people who booked the 62MAS Homage.
> Why did not I join WUS earlier?


Put a watch recon alert in now, there will be at least a few flips, but I don't expect very many so you'll have to be quick.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Put a watch recon alert in now, there will be at least a few flips, but I don't expect very many so you'll have to be quick.


thanks for good advice.

I will wait for someone sell 62MAS.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

It can't be far away now. Does anyone have any details about the fitted end links? hopefully we'll get some pictures of the finished article soon.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Just confirmed the engineering specs for the fitted endlinks. Not too much longer now


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are 2 strap looks for you all to consider

Green denim canvas strap and a grey cordura strap. 
I think the colors look great on the 62MWW. The green especially matches the lume color in daylight.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ Where would you get those two?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^^ Where would you get those two?


The Cordura is a Hadley Roma model. I think I bought it on eBay for a little over $20.

The canvas is from NATO strap company and I think it was $50.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ Thank you very much!


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here are 2 strap looks for you all to consider
> 
> Green denim canvas strap and a grey cordura strap. If anyone loves the canvas strap I'll probably be listing it soon. It is brand new but I've concluded that canvas is just not for me.
> 
> ...


Now you are just toying with us!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dpeete said:


> Now you are just toying with us!


Sorry. Just prepping you. Once you get the watch you will see that it is a strap lovers watch and you'll be wondering what your options are. Consider it a PSA of sorts.

I am dying to see the Beta version with the changes Doug talked about.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here are 2 strap looks for you all to consider
> 
> Green denim canvas strap and a grey cordura strap. If anyone loves the canvas strap I'll probably be listing it soon. It is brand new but I've concluded that canvas is just not for me.
> 
> ...


Like the looks of the corduroy strap but have never had one, how is the comfort level. ?


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

"Cordura"


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Artonthewrist said:


> Like the looks of the corduroy strap but have never had one, how is the comfort level. ?


Well after 6 hours on the wrist I can tell you that it's stiff at first but seems to become more flexible very easily. It doesn't seem to be sweat inducing the way that some weather can be..... that's important for me because I live in Texas and it was 87 degrees already today.

It's not anywhere near as thick in manly of a strap as that canvas was. But at 5 millimeters thick on the underside of the wrist with two layers and a buckle it's just too thick for my preference. The Cordura strap on the other hand has a very slim profile on the underside of the wrist.

I'm enjoying the Cordura so far but it's probably more ideally suited to a field watch or military style piece.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Artonthewrist said:


> Like the looks of the corduroy strap but have never had one, how is the comfort level. ?


I would put it on par with a NATO....not a fancy seatbelt nato, but a regular nylon one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Im hanging my hopes on the fitted end link bracelet, think that will fill the wrist perfectly.
Like the look of the frayed canvas strap, almost snagged it on recon yesterday, figured Id wait to see how it lands on metal first . don't need more straps sitting unworn.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sitting next to the inspiration!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sitting next to the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best pic and combo thus far imo. awesome. Thank u for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

After seeing this shot, I'm really glad Doug chose to slim down the hour indicies in the production version.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Seems production of "me too" 62MAS homages has begun:
https://orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/fac09004D0/


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Watch19 said:


> Seems production of "me too" 62MAS homages has begun:
> https://orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/fac09004D0/


46mm case = pass.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watch19 said:


> Seems production of "me too" 62MAS homages has begun:
> https://orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/fac09004D0/


To be fair that model has been available on ebay for months.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

46mm haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Ruggs said:


> 46mm haha.


I agree. This is hard to understand: 46mm?

WTF. Did Invicta buy Orient?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Horoticus said:


> 46mm case = pass.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm sure Sharkey will come out with a cheap $150 copy soon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> I'm sure Sharkey will come out with a cheap $150 copy soon.


Who the heck is Sharkey?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Who the heck is Sharkey?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chinese maker of the Seiko 6105 and tuna homages with shark logo available on taobao


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Who the heck is Sharkey?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheap Chinese knockoffs of Seiko.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3724906


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Delete


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

My first instinct is always to say "what on earth is Orient thinking" when they, or any watch company, does something like this - make an otherwise attractive watch and then make it 46mm - but I'm sure they make conscious decisions about every aspect of their products. Which takes me full circle to "what don't I understand about watch buyers outside the WIS sphere and where are they?" I've never seen them and they should be easy to spot with watches of this magnitude on their wrists.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

HerrNano said:


> My first instinct is always to say "what on earth is Orient thinking" when they, or any watch company, does something like this - make an otherwise attractive watch and then make it 46mm - but I'm sure they make conscious decisions about every aspect of their products. Which takes me full circle to "what don't I understand about watch buyers outside the WIS sphere and where are they?" I've never seen them and they should be easy to spot with watches of this magnitude on their wrists.


Very well said, I totally agree

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am still impatiently waiting for this one.

Hey, VWG, since you have the prototype, can you take pictures of the dome from the side?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> I am still impatiently waiting for this one.
> 
> Hey, VWG, since you have the prototype, can you take pictures of the dome from the side?












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Subtle but it's there. I am
very impatient!


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Was thinking I was quick to stumble on that Orient but seems others also saw the similarities with the 62mas, considering Orients parent company not surprised they have offered something dipping into all that Seiko heritage soon after Seiko did themselves. Seems this MWW release is absolutely on trend timing wise if not abut ahead of the curve. 

All the more exciting we get a much more authentic and high quality homage.

I agree the 46mm diameter of the Orient FAC09004D0 is a really shame, I liked it's looks alot but I can barely pull of a 42mm on my stick wrists.



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

wanted to edit my last post but it copied it as quoted and quoted another post as well. My bad

Cannot delete the post...


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Recently came to terms with my issue with collecting. I'm planning one coming down to one watch. I debated selling off my preorder.

I can't do it. Someone name me another black diver at 40mm with insane lume. They basically don't exist (very limited at least). Holding out hope that this will do what I need for awhile before I come back to this hobby.

This could be "the one".










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh yes dear brother, don't do it. This is the one watch to rule all the others except mine which will have more power than yours ? I can hardly wait it's gonna be great and you will be part as well of "the fellowship of thee watch"


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's an amazingly nice dome on a sub $400 watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

As you all know the 62mas is sold out so this is no marketing BS - if I were a one watch guy this would be it. This is the the most versatile and comfortable watch I have made yet. I am just as excited as you all to get the production version with the tightened up design and steel strap on my wrist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

^ A big amen to that and are we still looking like a May delivery so far ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> As you all know the 62mas is sold out so this is no marketing BS - if I were a one watch guy this would be it. This is the the most versatile and comfortable watch I have made yet. I am just as excited as you all to get the production version with the tightened up design and steel strap on my wrist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm positive this is the primary reason that this watch has turned out so good. The brand owner is making it for himself, all the bells and whistles. You're just willing to share it with 149 of us.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Artonthewrist said:


> ^ A big amen to that and are we still looking like a May delivery so far ?


May? Lol. I was always shooting for a June delivery. And we are in track for that...so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> As you all know the 62mas is sold out so this is no marketing BS - if I were a one watch guy this would be it. This is the the most versatile and comfortable watch I have made yet. I am just as excited as you all to get the production version with the tightened up design and steel strap on my wrist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There you have it, folks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Apologies I actually meant June.. so I was half a bubble, I mean a month off.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

One whole month.......


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

At least.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

30ish bottles of beer on the wall, 30ish bottles of beer..


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

MikeyT said:


> At least.


It's not fair!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Patience is a virtue.

Good things come to those who wait.

A watched kettle never boils.


Screw that. Gimme the watch already, LOL.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> May? Lol. I was always shooting for a June delivery. And we are in track for that...so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cannot wait to dip it in the pool here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> Patience is a virtue.
> 
> Good things come to those who wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

You just "forced" me to spend more than a thousand euros just to let time pass more easily...being a watchaholic is quite dangerous


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Does anyone know what the process is for ordering the "62MAS" bracelet or am I too late to get one? Many thanks in advance.........


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Strom Trooper said:


> Does anyone know what the process is for ordering the "62MAS" bracelet or am I too late to get one? Many thanks in advance.........


Pre-orders for the watch (MWW website ) and bracelet (kick starter page for Equinox Watch ) are closed - best to reach out to Doug with a PM or and email to his MWW website, he mentioned earlier, to another poster, that some extras MAY be available ?


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

matthew P said:


> Pre-orders for the watch (MWW website ) and bracelet (kick starter page for Equinox Watch ) are closed - best to reach out to Doug with a PM or and email to his MWW website, he mentioned earlier, to another poster, that some extras MAY be available ?


 Thanks for the quick response. I will reach out to Doug to secure the bracelet.....


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dear Sigma, 
Don't listen to Art. You should definitely give up your preorder. I'm here for you and support that decision 100%.

Sincerely, 
thach



SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Recently came to terms with my issue with collecting. I'm planning one coming down to one watch. I debated selling off my preorder.
> 
> I can't do it. Someone name me another black diver at 40mm with insane lume. They basically don't exist (very limited at least). Holding out hope that this will do what I need for awhile before I come back to this hobby.
> 
> This could be "the one".





Artonthewrist said:


> Oh yes dear brother, don't do it. This is the one watch to rule all the others except mine which will have more power than yours ? I can hardly wait it's gonna be great and you will be part as well of "the fellowship of thee watch"


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sitting next to the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was walking the thread backwards paying more attention to the dial, hoping to see more MWW-branded dial pics. I assume Doug still has that prototype... feel free to post more so we can feel good about picking that option

With that mission in mind, I noticed in this pic that Doug's "WATER 200 PROOF" markings are more faithful to the source and better balanced than the Seiko remake. Love it!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's a pic I took awhile back 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes what he ^ said.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The dial rocks. That sunburst grey is spot on. Do wish I had selected the 62Mas dial i admit. But both watches look great for sure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

^ No problem Sir Brice I'll sacrifice for you and take it off yours hands ?


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Just hate seeing you disappointed.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Figured I'd better get to you before "thach" does?


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Here's a pic I took awhile back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug,

Is that woven/CF strap what you'll be shipping? I can't remember from the previous message postings.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^Nope. That was just for show and tell. It'll ship on a rubber strap unless steel was ordered.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> ^Nope. That was just for show and tell. It'll ship on a rubber strap unless steel was ordered.


You're saying that the rubber will be deleted if the steel is shipped?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> You're saying that the rubber will be deleted if the steel is shipped?


Im hoping what he means is that it will ship on Steel ( mounting SS bracelet for QC / fit approval? ) if ordered, with Rubber on the side..... thats how I remember the discussion ? - Ive always wanted a rubber version of that classic tropic strap so Im looking forward to both.

And damm I'm looking forward to seeing the changes / fitted end link bracelet that hopefully will be coming of the production line soon.?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

MikeyT said:


> You're saying that the rubber will be deleted if the steel is shipped?


If you bought the optional SS band it will be installed, the rubber strap will be included. I hope?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Artonthewrist said:


> ^ No problem Sir Brice I'll sacrifice for you and take it off yours hands ?


nice try  ain't happening 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

dpage said:


> If you bought the optional SS band it will be installed, the rubber strap will be included. I hope?


Yes


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Every time I see a post with djk listed my heart races. Too early though, I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Yes


Sorry I misunderstood you! Glad to be getting both.


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> As you all know the 62mas is sold out so this is no marketing BS - if I were a one watch guy this would be it. This is the the most versatile and comfortable watch I have made yet. I am just as excited as you all to get the production version with the tightened up design and steel strap on my wrist


Great to hear you say that, Doug. As a close follower of this thread and the development progress, there was no doubt about it.

I came over and caught up on this thread after meeting a longtime WUS member on the 's.deals' site who told me about the project. Your leadership and focus were clearly evident. Enthusiasm from members was contagious! I jumped on the pre-order for the "MW logo" homage piece. (It's still my preference - beautiful!)

So with dumb luck I stumbled into this terrific project. Thanks to you and all the generous members who offered guidance, information, and photos. By exercising zen-ish patience it will feel like a surprise summer christmas present!


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Any new input anybody.... even a macro shot that can be released ?


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> nice try  ain't happening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was afraid you were going to say that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Artonthewrist said:


> Any new input anybody.... even a macro shot that can be released ?


Huh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, with any luck, delivery could be less than 45 days away! Anyone care to guess?!

I suspect the delivery of the NE15 (6R15) movements from SII is on the critical path! ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Strom Trooper said:


> Well, with any luck, delivery could be less than 45 days away! Anyone care to guess?!
> 
> I suspect the delivery of the NE15 (6R15) movements from SII is on the critical path! ;-)


Doug always said that would be the long lead item. And maybe I just got lucky but the Prototype I had was running less than one second fast per day.

But I'll tell you it wouldn't surprise me at all if he was still tweaking the finer details to make it just perfect. But having gotten to know him through the process of getting this watch to reality the one thing that he does seem to stress out a little bit over is not delivering on a commitment he is made to his customers. So I'm sure he's working hard at meeting his delivery date in June.

He told me that he gets emails daily from people wanting to know if he will do a second run of this watch. I think the only thing stopping him from doing another 150 piece run at a premium is the fact that he mentioned to all of us that this would be a one-time limited edition run and he wouldn't want to go back on his word.

Huh..... Someone putting Integrity before profit....go figure. But never fear I'm sure Sharkey will release a one-to-one replica for about $75 very soon.

Disclaimer: none of this is especially important to this thread and I'm just making small talk trying to fill the time while waiting for the watch to arrive

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Can we see some production prototype when available? Thx

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

watchninja123 said:


> Can we see some production prototype when available? Thx
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Doug will do that when available. My guess it will be right before they start shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> (...)He told me that he gets emails daily from people wanting to know if he will do a second run of this watch. I think the only thing stopping him from doing another 150 piece run at a premium is the fact that he mentioned to all of us that this would be a one-time limited edition run and he wouldn't want to go back on his word.(...)


Well, that and the fact that actually doing another run would make future 'limited editions' really difficult. Can we agree to not be coy about the fact that we have contracted with someone to make a product and that we have paid for it?


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

HerrNano said:


> Well, that and the fact that actually doing another run would make future 'limited editions' really difficult. Can we agree to not be coy about the fact that we have contracted with someone to make a product and that we have paid for it?


I don't get it. Did you just repeat what you quoted in different words?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SigmaPiJiggy said:


> I don't get it. Did you just repeat what you quoted in different words?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Today's just not your day


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HerrNano said:


> Well, that and the fact that actually doing another run would make future 'limited editions' really difficult. Can we agree to not be coy about the fact that we have contracted with someone to make a product and that we have paid for it?


Be coy in what way? Whatever....

Have a good weekend. Mother's day Sunday in the US.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

taike said:


> Today's just not your day


Yeah - am I an idiot, or are people just being weird here? How could we get a macro shot of something on the manufacturing line? (I thought that poster was confused and asking about the Beluga).

Then yeah - no more runs because Doug said "limited - one run" --- there, I said it a third time 

My internetting is just bad I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Yeah - am I an idiot, or are people just being weird here? How could we get a macro shot of something on the manufacturing line? (I thought that poster was confused and asking about the Beluga).
> 
> Then yeah - no more runs because Doug said "limited - one run" --- there, I said it a third time
> 
> ...


Macro of one of the prototypes

Drawing a distinction between business interest and just being a nice guy


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

taike said:


> Macro of one of the prototypes
> 
> Drawing a distinction between business interest and just being a nice guy


Bad at internet. Mystery solved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Be coy in what way? Whatever....
> 
> Have a good weekend. Mother's day Sunday in the US.


If I have to explain it....

Mothers day, etc, etc.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

HerrNano said:


> Well, that and the fact that actually doing another run would make future 'limited editions' really difficult. Can we agree to not be coy about the fact that we have contracted with someone to make a product and that we have paid for it?


? Not sure what this all means in reply to VWG's post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Blue or Pepsi version and a silver version.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

dpeete said:


> Blue or Pepsi version and a silver version.


I'm pretty sure Doug's NOT Seiko...


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

HIPdeluxe said:


> I'm pretty sure Doug's NOT Seiko...


If he was, we'd have paid an order of magnitude more money for our watch.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I feel like I'm having a stroke or something. I can't make heads or tales of these last ten or so posts.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> ? Not sure what this all means in reply to VWG's post


My statement was simply pointing out that we have all paid money for a product. If VWG wants to muse that the making and selling of the product is altruistic in nature, I have to draw the line there and disagree. Selling limited runs of watches is a business model designed to sell products quickly due to apparent scarcity. Reissuing the same product erases the notion of apparent scarcity and undercuts future sales efforts. It isn't just about anyone being true to his word or taking care of loyal supporters.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm really sorry i made that post over the weekend. I even mentioned that the topic was not overly pertinent and that i was just passing time till the watches were delivered. I did not intend to be controversial in any way. We have enough threads on WUS with controversies and bickering. That'll teach me!

I choose to believe what i stated and I'm okay if Herrnano or others disagree. 

Have a good week people. I no longer have the proto so i cant even post a new pic of the 62MWW. 



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

HerrNano said:


> Selling limited runs of watches is a business model designed to sell products quickly due to apparent scarcity.


It is one business model, not the only business model. It could also relate to a break even point necessary for Doug to build the watch he wants to wear and not deal with any of the other issues with building out quantities that may or may not result in excess inventory he would have to carry.

From what I can see, it is VERY uncommon for a microbrand to put out an NE15 powered, sapphire-glassed product with the apparent level of finishing this product appears to have. I can't imagine MWW is making much, if any money off this product.

So is it "altruistic", or actually a selfish desire that motivated Doug to have a quality 62MAS homage? You can call it what you want. But it certainly doesn't appear to be financially motivated. And I know I feel like I made out like a bandit getting in on this run. Thanks Doug!!!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Is this the Ginault thread? Lol.

I believe what VWG was trying to get across was that I am not making anymore 62mas watches simply because I promised not to. Obviously I could, but I won't. We are all aware of companies who have promised that and then made the said watch again.This project was made for all of us who wanted a quality homage to an icon that was not made by anyone else&#8230;yet. I did no marketing for this (as this was a complete WIS project) and this did not fall into my business model plans. Yes, there is a "contract" in that anyone who paid for one of these will get one - that's it.  This is limited to 150 because that'sall I wanted to make and I am still a one man show (with other interests as well). So, this limited edition business is just icing for those who got on board at the right place and right time  


Btw - I will post pics as soon as I can


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> ]Btw - I will post pics as soon as I can


Are we there yet?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm really sorry i made that post over the weekend. I even mentioned that the topic was not overly pertinent and that i was just passing time till the watches were delivered. I did not intend to be controversial in any way. We have enough threads on WUS with controversies and bickering. That'll teach me!
> 
> I choose to believe what i stated and I'm okay if Herrnano or others disagree.
> 
> ...


really didn't see an issue with your post. 
this all helps with the wait


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Is this the Ginault thread? Lol.
> 
> I believe what VWG was trying to get across was that I am not making anymore 62mas watches simply because I promised not to. Obviously I could, but I won't. We are all aware of companies who have promised that and then made the said watch again.This project was made for all of us who wanted a quality homage to an icon that was not made by anyone else&#8230;yet. I did no marketing for this (as this was a complete WIS project) and this did not fall into my business model plans. Yes, there is a "contract" in that anyone who paid for one of these will get one - that's it.  This is limited to 150 because that'sall I wanted to make and I am still a one man show (with other interests as well). So, this limited edition business is just icing for those who got on board at the right place and right time
> 
> ...


good stuff, appreciate your integrity and making this project watch for us


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> Is this the Ginault thread? Lol.
> 
> I believe what VWG was trying to get across was that I am not making anymore 62mas watches simply because I promised not to. Obviously I could, but I won't. We are all aware of companies who have promised that and then made the said watch again.This project was made for all of us who wanted a quality homage to an icon that was not made by anyone else&#8230;yet. I did no marketing for this (as this was a complete WIS project) and this did not fall into my business model plans. Yes, there is a "contract" in that anyone who paid for one of these will get one - that's it.  This is limited to 150 because that'sall I wanted to make and I am still a one man show (with other interests as well). So, this limited edition business is just icing for those who got on board at the right place and right time
> 
> ...


Well, this is my first MWW, but based on the way this went so far (I am referring to Doug way of keeping its initial promise) it won't be my last. I am now regularly checking MWW site for my next purchase. Doug you may not directly gain much from this project, but for sure you will get some long time customers.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm just here for the pics and updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

When's the target date again? Oh, yeah, after Memorial Day weekend, right?


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Is it June yeeeeeet!? 
I'm down to my Tisell Sub, Zodiac Seawolf, and a couple of vintage pieces. 

High hopes I can stand to clear out one or two after this arrives. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Is it June yeeeeeet!?
> I'm down to my Tisell Sub, Zodiac Seawolf, and a couple of vintage pieces.
> 
> High hopes I can stand to clear out one or two after this arrives.
> ...


Yeah, didn't work for me. I currently have 4 on the way with none sold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Production is moving along...we are still on track for a June delivery commencement...but it may be toward the end of June.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Doug, any pictures to share?


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Well that sounds good, and I think that some of the brothers including myself have been a bit wacky in our commentary and speaking for myself I'm just super jacked up to get this watch and just never really had such enthusiasm in quite a while. Go team MWW : )


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> Production is moving along...we are still on track for a June delivery commencement...but it may be toward the end of June.


Many thanks to both VWG and Doug for getting this project off the ground and seeing it through it where we are today. :-!

The finish line is not that far away now and, I for one, will need a lot distractions/diversions to get me through the next few weeks! :-(


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I'm really excited about this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Is it too late to buy in? I just discovered the thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

usc1 said:


> Is it too late to buy in? I just discovered the thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch recon in about 6 weeks will be your best bet. No doubt there will be some flips.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Or not. The 62Mas will only be available in hidden whispers, backroom deals away from the attention of the hordes salivating for a glimpse of the elusive watch. The only realistic way you'll see it is in Vegas when a high roller slaps it down from his wrist as part of a pot in a high stakes poker game and the crowd goes, ooh! -- the rare 62Mas! A lucky cop in the middle of nowhere in Wyoming with all those long stretches of road and sky will get offered a 62Mas to get out of a speeding ticket.

Back East, the World's Most Interesting Man will be sporting it in those commercials. But, it won't be featured in those commercials with actors pretending to sport expensive watches and saying that it's their favorite watch.

It will be so elusive that people will swear it's a unicorn but those in the know smile, including Doug. People will get frustrated in their quest and start madly scribbling notes on how the 62Mas is not real, has never been real, and has always been a figment of imagination by the WUS diver crowd. People will swear that the photos extant are Photoshopped and start thinking Value Watch Guy is a bot.

On a more serious note, you'll have a chance at WatchRecon or in the land of cheap Chinese knockoffs, high priced dreck, and used underwear, i.e., Fleabay.

Best of luck. Seriously.



matthew P said:


> Watch recon in about 6 weeks will be your best bet. No doubt there will be some flips.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^the world's most interesting man actually lives in Manchester 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

<postscript>

Oh, and in the Apocalypse that is coming, the 62Mas will be worth a very rare V8 Interceptor.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I here Sharkey/Merkur is frantically working on getting their 62Mas copy released soon.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> I here Sharkey/Merkur is frantically working on getting their 62Mas copy released soon.


Really wouldn't surprise me. I'm actually surprised Borealis has not announced their own version by now. The chatter on their own board from their members seems to drive most of their new releases for what I've seen.

I think there is space in the market for someone who can incorporate all of the goodness of the original 62mas yet still give it its own unique Style. I think Seiko would have had a runaway hit if they could have taken the movement and dial of the 43 millimeter version and stuck it in the case of the limited edition. Different than the reissue but still the same in many ways.Thankfully Doug filled that void for us without even planning it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

I handled the reissue at a GS event recently, and had a few impressions:

1. Thicker than I expected
2. Dial is amazing, as was the crystal.
3. Bracelet felt cheap and fit poorly, like a turtle or Sumo. I can't believe they're not making a proper GS quality bracelet for it given the price point.

I also saw the new prospex versions, and really liked the blue variant. The blue is really well executed on both the dial and bezel. I was quoted $695 for one, but I'm sure that will come down with time. I'm not entirely sold on the hands, but they might grow on me.

I definitely left happy that I'm in on this project! Thanks again to Doug and VWG for making this happen.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

usc1 said:


> Is it too late to buy in? I just discovered the thread.


Read the previous 229 pages, you lazy bastard!

Kidding.

I'll be checking the For Sale threads my own damn self. Good luck.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

This is not the kind of post I'd like to make but here goes - My factory was misinformed about the tropic rubber strap we had on order for the 62mas. Apparently the strap was only tooled for a 22 or 24mm size. As this project is already closed, there was no room or time for making a custom strap. So, my factory and I scoured suppliers for a strap befitting this watch (ie., retro look, comfortable and high quality). I looked at other tropics from other suppliers but the material was either soft, dust attracting silicone, stiff uncomfortable rubber and/or vanilla scented or just plain crap. In addition, many suppliers only sold certain straps to certain watch companies (ie., the waffle straps - which woulda been perfect).

After sampling almost a dozen different straps, this is the only one that met my strict criteria.

I sincerely apologize for this last minute change.

Cheers,
Doug










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

^Doug - ya gotta do whatcha gotta do. Think this 'plan b' looks great, too. Appreciate your upfront honesty and dedication. Carry on!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> This is not the kind of post I'd like to make but here goes - My factory was misinformed about the tropic rubber strap we had on order for the 62mas. Apparently the strap was only tooled for a 22 or 24mm size. As this project is already closed, there was no room or time for making a custom strap. So, my factory and I scoured suppliers for a strap befitting this watch (ie., retro look, comfortable and high quality). I looked at other tropics from other suppliers but the material was either soft, dust attracting silicone, stiff uncomfortable rubber and/or vanilla scented or just plain crap. In addition, many suppliers only sold certain straps to certain watch companies (ie., the waffle straps - which woulda been perfect).
> 
> After sampling almost a dozen different straps, this is the only one that met my strict criteria.
> 
> ...


Hey
..... happens. Not the end of the world, better than an issue with the watch itself 

Not a fan of this new strap personally. Is it mounted inside out?

Not sure who supplied him, but NTH has an awesome 20mm Tropic rubber with their Antilles and Azores. Great quality and not a dust magnet  Not sure how friendly you guys are but perhaps he may help

Man that logo dial is hot. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

And yes - the strap is mounted correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey
> *..... happens.* Not the end of the world, better than an issue with the watch itself
> 
> *Not a fan of this new strap personally. Is it mounted inside out?*
> ...


:-d Those were going to be my exact responses!

I appreciate that hiccups happen. Just glad it's with the strap (which I'll replace with the bracelet anyway) and not any other part of the watch.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh well, will you seek to have the original produced at a later time and is that still the prototype?


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

I definitely want to get a tropic on this watch... I am fine with buying one.

Is this the NTH strap: 20mm Tropic Rubber Strap, Black - Janis Trading Company

Any other recommendations?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ruggs said:


> I handled the reissue at a GS event recently, and had a few impressions:
> 
> 1. Thicker than I expected
> 2. Dial is amazing, as was the crystal.
> ...


Disappointing to hear about further chronic bracelet issues - especially on such an expensive piece. Odd when you consider the $950 Transocean appears to have a fantastic bracelet. I'll be gunning hard for one of these when they become available and price drops a bit.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Not a big fan of that replacement strap, Doug, but as is said, "Needs must!" Besides, I have a 20mm Tropic strap in hand, and the bracelet coming. Waiting (im)patiently.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I ordered the bracelet and was planning on wearing it on that so , as others have mentioned Im happy they watch itself isn't the issue.

As far as the tropic strap, disappointing as it certainly looked the part, and would have completed the package nicely.

The new strap just looks like an inside out ISOfrane ? 
Is there text on the other side or anything to prevent it being worn inside out / flipped the other way?

I will say that the ISOfrane style straps do look good on cushion cased divers.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I can certainly vouch for the NTH tropic straps. I think I'll be ordering one for this one.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I can certainly vouch for the NTH tropic straps. I think I'll be ordering one for this one.


Yep, they're nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

That's the proto in the pic. 

We're just waiting on the NE15's and steel straps for the production pieces 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Agreed, stuff happens. 
Not an issue for me as I'm lucky and sprung for the bracket as well and have a few of the NTH tropics on hand to swap around.

That really looks sharp Doug. Can't wait!


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

*double post*

double post


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's an appropriate replacement strap:

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

pinkybrain said:


> Here's an appropriate replacement strap:
> 
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> View attachment 11944986


I agree! I have one of those and it's a quality piece, pliable but not flimsy and supple against the skin, and huge bonus is it doesn't collect lint !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

CMA22inc said:


> Agreed, stuff happens.
> Not an issue for me as I'm lucky and sprung for the bracket as well and have a few of the NTH tropics on hand to swap around.
> 
> That really looks sharp Doug. Can't wait!


Wait WHAT?!?! ....I stepped away for a while and obviously I've missed something?!....are you saying there was a bracelet option?!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> This is not the kind of post I'd like to make but here goes - My factory was misinformed...


*Lets out deep breath*

All good.

No delay.

Thing will be a strap monster anyway and probably live on the bracelet most of the time.

New strap is pretty cool though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMH478 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pretty watch! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Watchgecko also sells a decent tropic strap for those interested.

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

I kinda like the new strap.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

^ Me too


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Wait WHAT?!?! ....I stepped away for a while and obviously I've missed something?!....are you saying there was a bracelet option?!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Equinox bracelet offered as an add-on back a few months ago

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Djk949 said:


> This is not the kind of post I'd like to make but here goes - My factory was misinformed about the tropic rubber strap we had on order for the 62mas. Apparently the strap was only tooled for a 22 or 24mm size. As this project is already closed, there was no room or time for making a custom strap. So, my factory and I scoured suppliers for a strap befitting this watch (ie., retro look, comfortable and high quality). I looked at other tropics from other suppliers but the material was either soft, dust attracting silicone, stiff uncomfortable rubber and/or vanilla scented or just plain crap. In addition, many suppliers only sold certain straps to certain watch companies (ie., the waffle straps - which woulda been perfect).
> 
> After sampling almost a dozen different straps, this is the only one that met my strict criteria.
> 
> ...


Goodness that's gorgeous. Hate I missed out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Really can not wait to get my hands on this :-!


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Have you handled one? I like Watchgecko and love the seatbelt NATO's I got from them, but rubber can be tricky... I want to make sure it isn't too hard.



smille76 said:


> Watchgecko also sells a decent tropic strap for those interested.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

What will the watch be shipped on, the bracelet or the rubber strap ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm taking a chance on this one.

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/130263056117

They have non slotted styles as well. It says nos and rubber but no telling if that is accurate.

They also accept offers.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I should have it in about 10 days so I'll report back if it was a winner or a dud.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dpeete said:


> Have you handled one? I like Watchgecko and love the seatbelt NATO's I got from them, but rubber can be tricky... I want to make sure it isn't too hard.


I read the user reviews on their site and it looked perfect. Most of their rubber straps are made by Bonetto Cinturini so it should be good.

I ordered one myself and added a few NATOs (they have a promo currently).

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Meh... Mine's going straight on a mesh anyway.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Artonthewrist said:


> What will the watch be shipped on, the bracelet or the rubber strap ?


If you ordered steel, it will be shipped on the steel strap. If not, it will ship on rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

The new rubber is disappointing but this project is so well priced paying up for a quality Tropic is not a biggie, imho of course.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm taking a chance on this one.
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/130263056117
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have one of those, vintage "basket-weave" tropic straps.

They are great for vintage style watches, but they wear small. Mine is 20mm and it tapers to 16mm. The comfort is great though.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Any photos yet of the final version with trimmed down dial markers and shortened hour hand confirmed in prior posts?


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Otto Frei tropic straps are $10. I actually had one arrive today, so I haven't worn it yet - but the price was right, and it looks the part. Very soft.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have one of those on my Stowa Prodiver. Pretty sure that's the lint magnet Doug was speaking of. I also have a NOS tropic on my '60's Seatime that one's pretty nice.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

beefyt said:


> Otto Frei tropic straps are $10. I actually had one arrive today, so I haven't worn it yet - but the price was right, and it looks the part. Very soft.


I think I need one for this guy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

beefyt said:


> Otto Frei tropic straps are $10. I actually had one arrive today, so I haven't worn it yet - but the price was right, and it looks the part. Very soft.


They are comfortable, but attract everything. A waste of money IMHO.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

If the updated strap makes you want to dump your preorder spot, I am here for you. 

Call me. You're welcome.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

dpeete said:


> Have you handled one? I like Watchgecko and love the seatbelt NATO's I got from them, but rubber can be tricky... I want to make sure it isn't too hard.


I have one, in 22mm. It's an OK strap, I don't wear it nearly as much as I expected to. It is very long and the buckle holes are very far apart. It's too tight or too loose for me, which is a shame. I have a watchgecko zulu diver rubber NATO which is far far better quality, also the Borealis Isofrane style strap is a lot better than the watch gecko tropic. It's a shame as I love the style of the tropic, it just doesn't work on my wrist.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one of those, vintage "basket-weave" tropic straps.
> 
> ...


The 16mm worries me a bit. It was okay on the Oris 65 bracelet but I suspect it will feel smaller on the rubber strap.

If it's decent quality I should be able to resell it though to someone who's looking for a smaller strap.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

beefyt said:


> Otto Frei tropic straps are $10. I actually had one arrive today, so I haven't worn it yet - but the price was right, and it looks the part. Very soft.


I had two of those and gave one away. It attracted dust and lint. The material wasn't too great but it's cheap so wasn't a buggy 
I kept one just in case. I highly recommend the one from Janis as an alternative.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> I think I need one for this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the watch I had mine on, I'd pass if i wear you. Get a better quality strap for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Echo the sentiments on the new strap not being quite as good as the original. It'll go with the Obris Morgan isofrane strap collection I have stored away. Hoping to get a BOR bracelet for this bad boy and will now be on the hunt for a tropic alternative.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Ukal said:


> Echo the sentiments on the new strap not being quite as good as the original. It'll go with the Obris Morgan isofrane strap collection I have stored away. Hoping to get a BOR bracelet for this bad boy and will now be on the hunt for a tropic alternative.


The Watchgecko one looks legit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Are these comfortable and 100% all rubber ?


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Artonthewrist said:


> Are these comfortable and 100% all rubber ?


I meant to say is the MWW replacement strap comfortable and all rubber ?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Artonthewrist said:


> I meant to say is the MWW replacement strap comfortable and all rubber ?


Yes and yes. Plus it doesn't attract lint and doesn't stink 

Wears a lot like my Isofrane type straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

^ There's a reason lots of folks use Isofrane...looks great and wears well. At least this one has a "twist" to the design of it.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

sriracha said:


> ^ There's a reason lots of folks use Isofrane...looks great and wears well. At least this one has a "twist" to the design of it.


Agreed ^

I'm warming up to this strap and echo matthew P's thought of wearing it inside out, hopefully there's no obvious writing/logos on the underside.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> Yes and yes. Plus it doesn't attract lint and doesn't stink
> 
> Wears a lot like my Isofrane type straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great news. Will make a nice pop combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

this threads getting too long..... just took me 8 minutes to find the update/ tweaked renderings.

Looking at the prototype again I was thinking the font really looks chunky - tweaked rendering looks so much better IMO so here it is again - you will have to imagine it with an ISOstyle rubber strap. or the fitted end link bracelet.

I wonder if the 62MWW is going to land before or after the 62MAS reissue?

Is the new stock strap 20mm/ 20mm buckle or does it taper?

From the picture above I suspect its thicker and has less taper than the previous tropic which may well be a good thing for those owners with big wrists - it certainly looks like it fills the lugs well and with no gap - thats one of the things that I've always liked about cushion cases and ISOfranes.

Will it come on an RS type buckle?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^ If Doug doesn't chime in, perhaps the World's Most Interesting Man can! ;->


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm taking a chance on this one.
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/130263056117
> 
> ...


I wish it came with this!!! ^^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I ordered the Ebay one and have the NTH Tropic one. So we'll see which one I think is best.

But has anyone bought the Hirsch Ayrton watch strap? It looks a lot like a Tropic but is very expensive.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

The new rubber strap does not taper - it is 20mm at the buckle.

Beware that most of those ebay tropic straps are plasticky and very uncomfortable. Look for ones without that "plastic" sheen to it...more of a matte black. But then you have to make sure it's not lint attracting silicone which is harder to spot from just pics.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Amusing myself with a "life sized / scaled down to actual size " computer comparison of the prototype on NON end link prototype and the Tweaked final prototype.

Compared to my 37mm Caravelle I suspect this one will have a Vintage look but wear like a modern diver on bracelet.

The things you do while waiting on a project pre order.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Awaiting final photos of actual production version. Really hope the hour hand allows some clearance between it and dial marker.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't remember if it's been mentioned by Sir Doug or perhaps VWG, could someone tell me if the new bracelet has split pins or is of the pin, sleeve and collar type ?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Not sure, but I think screws.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm going to have watch closely on the sales corner! So bummed I missed this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

The clearance between hour hand and marker will not be an issue. It was clearing enough distance on the prototypes but I wasn't taking any chances. 

The steel strap has standard pins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> The new rubber strap does not taper - it is 20mm at the buckle.
> 
> Beware that most of those ebay tropic straps are plasticky and very uncomfortable. Look for ones without that "plastic" sheen to it...more of a matte black. But then you have to make sure it's not lint attracting silicone which is harder to spot from just pics.


This is not a good news... I think it will look chunky on the 40mm case... 
Doug, could you think about an alternative band? I'm not a big fan of isofrane straps and it is so far from the original design. 
Eventually you may consider to ship the watch without the band and refund the value of it to those are not convinced about the new one, what do you think?

Nicola

Inviato dal mio VKY-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> This is not the kind of post I'd like to make but here goes - ..........
> 
> So, my factory and I scoured suppliers for a strap befitting this watch (ie., retro look, comfortable and high quality). I looked at other tropics from other suppliers but the material was either soft, dust attracting silicone, stiff uncomfortable rubber and/or vanilla scented or just plain crap. In addition, many suppliers only sold certain straps to certain watch companies (ie., the waffle straps - which woulda been perfect).
> 
> ...





piumach said:


> Doug, could you think about an alternative band?


@piumach i think doug has looked at many alternatives. He has probably even considered going full custom if not for the time and expense.

Having easily worn the proto on non tapering leather 2 piece and nato straps, i don't think the non tapered rubber will be that different. Maybe not ideal but not horrible either.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok so I've been gone a while...can someone point me in the direction of the bracelet option that is/was being offered from MWW for the 62Mas please ?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Ok so I've been gone a while...can someone point me in the direction of the bracelet option that is/was being offered from MWW for the 62Mas please ?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Contact Doug directly. No promises.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Acurry said:


> Contact Doug directly. No promises.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Copy that ! Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay the Ebay strap was shipped sooner than expected. Unfortunately it won't be staying. The strap is not 100% rubber nor is it plastic. It is some combination and very very flexible. Not silicone either. Should be a comfy strap.

But the taper is too much for my 7.25" wrist. 16mm is just a bit too small on this strap.

Going to the sales forum soon.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Damn. I ordered the same strap.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

^I own several tropic straps of varying sizes and have nothing but great things to say about how they wear. Based on what I've seen, the 20mm variety (from multiple vendors) does taper to 16mm in just about every case. One option mentioned that I cannot confirm is Doc's (Janis). Does anyone know the buckle width of his tropic?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Horoticus said:


> ^I own several tropic straps of varying sizes and have nothing but great things to say about how they wear. Based on what I've seen, the 20mm variety (from multiple vendors) does taper to 16mm in just about every case. One option mentioned that I cannot confirm is Doc's (Janis). Does anyone know the buckle width of his tropic?


20mm Tropic Rubber Strap, Black - Janis Trading Company

tapers to 18mm per the janis web site


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Specs say 18 mm at the buckle.

20mm Tropic Rubber Strap, Black - Janis Trading Company


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

^Thanks guys. Bad google-fu...b-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^ Damn. I ordered the same strap.


You may like it. It's just visually a tad to small for me.

Here is the strap next to two other 20mm straps.

the first is a 20mm leather strap that tapers to 18mm at the buckle.









The other is a 20mm strap that flares a little wider at the lugs then tapers to 18mm at the buckle BUT because the rubber is thicker the strap looks much larger to my eyes.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^ We'll see when I get it! It's due next week, I think. Thanks, VWG!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Don't forget Uncle Seiko's waffle strap and Tire Tread straps (Pics from the US site)



















or the WJEAN MM300 strap (I think the 20mm version only comes in black)









**Not my pic**

I'm not sure it matters so much for me anymore. At this point I am just going to wait in Doug's strap because I think I would wear this on the fitted end link bracelet anyway. One thing that just occurred to me is that the lug design will work better with a thicker rubber strap than a thinner one, so the faux-inside-out Iso style strap may be a better option than these vintage tropic styles.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> 20mm Tropic Rubber Strap, Black - Janis Trading Company
> 
> tapers to 18mm per the janis web site


That one is the way to go imho. Great strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

piumach said:


> This is not a good news... I think it will look chunky on the 40mm case...
> Doug, could you think about an alternative band? I'm not a big fan of isofrane straps and it is so far from the original design.
> Eventually you may consider to ship the watch without the band and refund the value of it to those are not convinced about the new one, what do you think?
> 
> ...


The dude's gone way out of his way to put this on the table for us in the first place. This just seems like bad form. It's not like straps are outrageously expensive or anything.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

^agreed. Plus this watch was a steal - strap or no strap!


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Newton13 said:


> The dude's gone way out of his way to put this on the table for us in the first place. This just seems like bad form. It's not like straps are outrageously expensive or anything.


That's not necessarily a bad idea imo. It sounds like most people don't like the new strap and are looking for alternatives? Of course Doug is not obliged to do this and we'd respect any final decision.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Newton13 said:


> piumach said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a good news... I think it will look chunky on the 40mm case...
> ...


Probably it's my poor english but, what's wrong with what piumach said?
The new strap seems to be a bad imitation of the Isofrane stile...if ut wasn't for the wonderful bracelet, i would be upset.
Luckily i'm in, and i'll never change it with the rubber strap


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

For anyone who is upset enough to not want the watch now, there is almost a 100% chance it would be sold within 24 hours of listing your for sale ad.

This was the original silicone strap and nonfitted endlink, they should give a good perspective of what i was talking about the tropic strap being a little thin for the thickness of the lug ends.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

My guess is when you factor in the time Doug has put into this venture of a 150 examples only the profit margin is peanuts if any. Seems to me he did us a favour because he is a true WIS and for reasons beyond his control the Tropic is no more.

I can't think of another example of a homage that gives so much for so little. To now expect him to put more time in for refunds over a change of rubber strap is akin to a slap in the face. Just my two cents.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> For anyone who is upset enough to not want the watch now, there is almost a 100% chance it would be sold within 24 hours of listing your for sale ad.
> 
> This was the original silicone strap and nonfitted endlink, they should give a good perspective of what i was talking about the tropic strap being a little thin for the thickness of the lug ends.
> 
> ...


I'll be the first in queue to buy it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

As jeep99dad had said, at least there's nothing wrong with the watch head 

The strap cost is built into the mass production cost and is very small in comparison and the new one has been ordered and confirmed. As such, there will be no partial refunds. Plus, I priced this project as low as I could (and undercut every NE15 powered custom made dive watch out there). In addition, as VWG said, if the new strap is really a complete deal breaker for you, the secondary market is ready to pounce. I still get messages everyday from folks asking to get in on this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

I want it, i want it with the barcelet,and possibily, i want it now!!!


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Guys, 

I'm putting my preorder up (Absolutley ZERO to do with the strap or anything else- just need the cash). 

MWW dial + bracelet. If anyone is interested, pm me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> As jeep99dad had said, at least there's nothing wrong with the watch head
> 
> The strap cost is built into the mass production cost and is very small in comparison and the new one has been ordered and confirmed. As such, there will be no partial refunds. Plus, I priced this project as low as I could (and undercut every NE15 powered custom made dive watch out there). In addition, as VWG said, if the new strap is really a complete deal breaker for you, the secondary market is ready to pounce. I still get messages everyday from folks asking to get in on this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well said. Can't agree more. 
It seems petty to me to ask for a strap refund, being such a small component of the project and pricing plus given the overall project value and how you've run it. 
Also there are many times, I buy a watch with a strap I don't like and won't wear, even with more expensive watches where the strap is a more expensive component like a Tudor or Alpina... and many micros. There are plenty of after market options at a wide price range. Plus I am buying the watch not the cheap strap that it comes on. The focus should be on the watch execution and delivery. I am glad and thankful you tried and looked for alternatives. I may not be a fan of the new strap but it doesn't take away from the project. I very much look forward to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Pm sent too: SigmaPiJiggy


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> well said. Can't agree more.
> It seems petty to me to ask for a strap refund, being such a small component of the project and pricing plus given the overall project value and how you've run it.
> Also there are many times, I buy a watch with a strap I don't like and won't wear, even with more expensive watches where the strap is a more expensive component like a Tudor or Alpina... and many micros. There are plenty of after market options at a wide price range. Plus I am buying the watch not the cheap strap that it comes on. The focus should be on the watch execution and delivery. I am glad and thankful you tried and looked for alternatives. I may not be a fan of the new strap but it doesn't take away from the project. I very much look forward to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You couldn't stand not putting every watch on a canvas strap anyway!

?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> You couldn't stand not putting every watch on a canvas strap anyway!
> 
> 🤣
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


 touché

Though I plan to wear it a lot on the bracelet and the NTH Tropic and Hirch Pure too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> touché
> 
> Though I plan to wear it a lot on the bracelet and the NTH Tropic and Hirch Pure too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooh Hirsch Pure.... good idea!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

FYI - If you sell your 62mas spot now, you are responsible for shipping it to the new owner. Thanks.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Can you guys please just stop talking about this sensational watch I missed out on? Thanks, lol. |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oooh Hirsch Pure.... good idea!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I absolutely love the Hirsch Pure. I have one in 20 and 22. Great quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Every time Doug post's I open this thread hoping for the "first off the line " product shirts..... Not yet.

FWIW the thicker ISOstyle strap does look like it will fill the lugs better.

And VWG...... wouldn't "almost 100%" be 99%?.....:think: :-d


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I come back and there are like 10 pages of posts since last I visited! 

Woohoo, woohoo! Factory pics must have gone up. 

Ah, sadly, no. Then I scroll down and see the "this is not the kind of post I want to make..." 

Huh???? The production watches arrived and the dials are all kinda greenish? There is no "7" hour marker? 

But no...it's the strap. 

The strap? There are 10 pages of posts about ... the strap.

The watch comes with a strap? Oh, OK. 

Hey, tomorrow is June 1, the watches should be in this month! 

Carry on.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BigBluefish said:


> I come back and there are like 10 pages of posts since last I visited!
> 
> Woohoo, woohoo! Factory pics must have gone up.
> 
> ...


We are just getting antsy waiting for this watch......... at least i am!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Teedubyaw (Jun 3, 2016)

I dig


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> FYI - If you sell your 62mas spot now, you are responsible for shipping it to the new owner. Thanks.


Please tell me that the reason is they're on the way...
I know it's not, but let me dream...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

If you're selling a highly coveted piece NOW, you're slightly short of insane. Wait till you at least get to fondle it. Gently.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> If you're selling a highly coveted piece NOW, you're slightly short of insane. Wait till you at least get to fondle it. Gently.


It's like ordering Angelina Jolie off the bride mail order catalogue and flipping her before a test drive because you don't like the barrette in her hair 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

gabbro said:


> Please tell me that the reason is they're on the way...
> I know it's not, but let me dream...


we all wish.... Im assuming the shipping info/ labels, etc is all prepped and ready to go.
Seeing as how we haven't seen a "first" that I assume needs to be approved before the run continues Im guessing extremely late June is optimistic.
I cant imagine we will have it in hands till July - but maybe I'm just setting myself up for a pleasant surprise.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's like ordering Angelina Jolie off the bride mail order catalogue and flipping her before a test drive because you don't like the barrette in her hair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps one of the best analogies ever.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

For Angelie Jolie, please replace with a red haired girl with freckles and a beautiful smile.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's like ordering Angelina Jolie off the bride mail order catalogue and flipping her before a test drive because you don't like the barrette in her hair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Times.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Newton13 said:


> The dude's gone way out of his way to put this on the table for us in the first place. This just seems like bad form. It's not like straps are outrageously expensive or anything.


Dear Newton 13, perhaps my post could appear not completely polite or adequate, but kindly forgive me, English language is not my mother tongue and I'm not able to express myself in English as I can do in Italian.
That said, just to avoid any further misunderstanding, let me clarify that in my post I've just expressed my personal opinion about a late change in the project (even if of secondary importance) and a further alternative proposal.
Doug has always been very open to us and he has also promoted a mutual interaction with the people directly here on the thread instead of private messages, so this is way I used the same channel.
I think that is my right not to like the new strap, it's just a matter of personal taste. And I do not understand why the option to receive the watch only without the new strap it's not doable; I can understand the original one, the production of which was planned since the beginnning, but the new one?
Anyway, I do not want to argue with anyone here. I'm still convinced about the watch and I'm happy that we are approaching the final step of the project, can't wait to have the watch on my wrist


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> As jeep99dad had said, at least there's nothing wrong with the watch head
> 
> The strap cost is built into the mass production cost and is very small in comparison and the new one has been ordered and confirmed. As such, there will be no partial refunds. Plus, I priced this project as low as I could (and undercut every NE15 powered custom made dive watch out there). In addition, as VWG said, if the new strap is really a complete deal breaker for you, the secondary market is ready to pounce. I still get messages everyday from folks asking to get in on this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, now it's clear to me why you cannot refund the cost of the strap. I'm happy too that the problem was on the strap rather than on the watch itself.
If the majority of the people liked the new strap, it's fine to me too.
Thank you again for your efforts, looking forward to receive the watch before August vacation 

Cheers,
Nicola


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Can you guys please just stop talking about this sensational watch I missed out on? Thanks, lol. |>


I stumbled too late onto this thread, so I also missed out on joining the list.

Not to worry though, I'm sure there's other neat offerings in the horizon... ;-) |>


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Mystik said:


> I stumbled too late onto this thread, so I also missed out on joining the list.
> 
> Not to worry though, I'm sure there's other neat offerings in the horizon... ;-) |>


I wouldn't worry as these watches will hit the sales forum sooner or later. I have already gotten an offer to take a spot in the pre-order but declined as I already have a 62 re-issue on order. I would like one of these as a beater in the future though. I would also take a look at the Seiko 051/053 coming up as well.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

If anyone would like to relinquish their pre-order spot, please PM me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

hked said:


> If anyone would like to relinquish their pre-order spot, please PM me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm sent


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I got the eBay Tropic strap like VWG. I am not too impressed. I think the NTH Tropic is a much better buy. 

NTH on the bottom and ebay on the top.

Forgive the coloring, both are darker in real life. My iPhone camera seems to have lightened them up a bit considerably.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ PM NOT sent.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

I joined WUS on 10/14/16 and ordered MWW 62MAS a week later. Got lucky for once. There have been other purchases since but this may be the best. 
All good, except for my wallet.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

For real



Tanjecterly said:


> For Angelie Jolie, please replace with a red haired girl with freckles and aw beautiful smile.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

I was going to wait for the sales corner for one as well but I saw some moves there now 

PM  me if you need to give up your preorder.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Jguitron said:


> I was going to wait for the sales corner for one as well but I saw some moves there now
> 
> PM  me if you need to give up your preorder.
> 
> ...


Send a PM to Tanjecterly


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Lol.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

usc1 said:


> Send a PM to Tanjecterly


Lol

Good one!

The suicide mission unaware



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I just received my Tropic rubber strap from Watchgecko.

Very nice strap, it is the exact same strap that comes on my Helson Spear Diver. 100% identical in size and look minus the Helson signed buckle. Silky smooth, flexible and NOT a silicone-dust magnet.

This is probably made by those who makes CUDA straps (Helson, Armida, etc...because the plastic smell is identical...not vanilla).

Will be perfect and looks identical to the NTH one too based on the pics I saw.

Here is a quick shot on a Helson Skindiver without removing the lug bars to give you an idea.

Cheers,

Seb









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

That one looks good, Smille.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

I really don't care right now about the strap, don't get me wrong, I love a decent strap but I just want to see some pictures of the finished watch


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

I'd love to get one of these. Obviously missed out on the pre-order. Give a shout if you want to sell yours to me.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Goodness that's gorgeous. Hate I missed out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Me to, but I dit order the Borealis Sea Storm.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

No fully assembled shots yet but here's a crappy factory pic of the tightened up dial...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

^ oh now that was just like a shot of joy !!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Took a little digging but here is the new dial against the old one

You can really see the changes on the 12,6,and 9 markers. Harder to tell on the other markers but the changes are very subtle.

Good work doug!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Mikey likey!



Djk949 said:


> No fully assembled shots yet but here's a crappy factory pic of the tightened up dial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^Thank you, Doug! Dial's looking good!


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Took a little digging but here is the new dial against the old one
> 
> You can really see the changes on the 12,6,and 9 markers. Harder to tell on the other markers but the changes are very subtle.
> 
> ...


Very nice refinements to the markers makes for a more balanced dial. I wouldn't have thought that such a subtle change to marker width would come out so well.

I can't wait for them to get completed.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^Great comparo shot, VWG. Really shows the changes. Thanks!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Like the changes - I'm just here for the photographs










I'm ready to give this one some days off

I noticed the bezel font is almost the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Tight! Thanks for the compare shot VWG


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you for the update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

The tightened up dial is a huge improvement over the proto. Amazing how a dial that seems so simple at a glance gets it's iconic look from it's subtle detailing.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Big improvement. The new dimensions look a lot more classic and less cartoon like than the prototype.


----------



## backpacker416 (Jul 18, 2011)

Is there an estimated price?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

backpacker416 said:


> Is there an estimated price?


Priceless.

Sold out


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

There's a Tom Selleck lookalike that is trying to flog his.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> There's a Tom Selleck lookalike that is trying to flog his.


Gross


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

backpacker416 said:


> Is there an estimated price?


If you want one, there are only two ways now

1. Look here for someone posting a "I want to sell my spot in line".

OR

2. Wait for the inevitable flippers once it ships.

Note, that if you buy someone's spot, Doug posted a note that said that you'll have to get the original buyer to ship you the watch as he's not facilitating spot-in-line transfers.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

skipwilliams said:


> If you want one, there are only two ways now
> 
> 1. Look here for someone posting a "I want to sell my spot in line".
> 
> ...


There may be another way, but be prepared to sacrifice a live chicken, and your dignity


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Are we there yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

What he said ^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Good glad to see all that Lume!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Are we there yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's gonna be a close one - getting shipping started before July - but I'm still confident it will happen 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> It's gonna be a close one - getting shipping started before July - but I'm still confident it will happen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am so excited. 

Of course I was just kidding around, trying to kill time as we wait  and it reminds me of this movie I watched with my kids 
 surely all parents will have heard of this a few times 









Back to the watch... not rushing you. 
I'd rather do this right and wait a bit more to be honest 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

"Back to the watch... not rushing you. 
I'd rather do this right and wait a bit more to be honest" 

Me too


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

"Back to the watch... not rushing you. 
I'd rather do this right and wait a bit more to be honest" 

Me too


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

A pity I missed out on this one. Now I have to go for the sbdc051.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> A pity I missed out on this one. Now I have to go for the sbdc051.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry the sbdc051.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

taike said:


> Gross


Your teddy bear avatar is better?!?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

usc1 said:


> Your teddy bear avatar is better?!?


No judgment on anyone's avatar. I simply found the description of a mustachioed man pleasuring himself to be a bit disturbing. But as they say, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah. If there was judgment on avatars, mine would be up there with the worst of em. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Flogging in UK parlance means selling. See the first definition here.

Urban Dictionary: flog


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Flogging in UK parlance means selling. See the first definition here.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: flog


Selling his 62mas? Well that's even more disgusting than flogging the bishop


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

taike said:


> No judgment on anyone's avatar. I simply found the description of a mustachioed man pleasuring himself to be a bit disturbing. But as they say, different strokes for different folks.[/
> 
> Why would you infer masturbation?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't think we're speaking the same language. Nevermind.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

taike said:


> I don't think we're speaking the same language. Nevermind.


You're not making any sense. Why you would you envision a man with facial hair masturbating is beyond me. Different strokes for different folks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Now, who's being naive, Kay?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Come on guys, keep it above the belt. Stop posting [email protected] in this thread; show some respect for Doug and VWG by taking this pointless arguing somewhere else.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

smille76 said:


> Come on guys, keep it above the belt. Stop posting [email protected] in this thread; show some respect for Doug and VWG by taking this pointless arguing somewhere else.
> 
> S.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


agreed. This is just silly.

Take it to PM guys if you must have those back and forths.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Nothing to see here people..... move along.

Here's a watch photograph to move things along

Caravelle on antique stitching leather. 









Pease exhuse my typo's...... damm fat finglers


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

While you wait, check out the high price spread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322.html


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Watch19 said:


> While you wait, check out the high price spread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322.html


I like the MWW prototype a little better. I wish the Seiko was around $1k. I'd be a buyer then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watch19 said:


> While you wait, check out the high price spread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322.html


Very nice watch. Wish I could but my $ will go to an IWC or Tudor instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very nice watch. Wish I could but my $ will go to an IWC or Tudor instead.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you on the Tudor next in the watch box vintage 9411 blue snowflake if I can find the right one for the right price or a Heritage Chrono blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

sure - it looks good but I still feel good about our project - and oh so glad that we got it going before the seiko version was released.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Watch19 said:


> While you wait, check out the high price spread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322.html


Way overpriced imo and leaves me with a feeling of "meh".


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

tsteph12 said:


> Way overpriced imo and leaves me with a feeling of "meh".


I was surprised to see 19mm lugs. It's probably some historic nod. But what a PITA not to be able to swap in 20mm straps

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

19mm is odd, literally


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Just reminded of BC 295 by a post in NTH tropics. Think it would be a good pairing with 62mas.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

matthew P said:


> sure - it looks good but I still feel good about our project - and oh so glad that we got it going before the seiko version was released.


The Seiko reissue is a beautiful watch, but I actually prefer the MWW, for these reasons:

1. DLC steel bezel versus aluminum bezel. I am hard on my watches, and aluminum bezels get scratched up too quickly in my experience.

2. I don't like how the indices are pushed to the center of the dial to line up with the date window. At this price point, they should've created a bigger date disk. My 41mm Oris ProPilot is about $1500 list and has a custom large date wheel, which was one of the main reasons why I chose it over other excellent pilot watches (Stowa, Sinn, IWC).

3. I don't like the rounded corners of the indices. Maybe that is a function of the indices being raised out of the dial rather than applied, but I'd rather have indices with sharp corners like on the original (and on the MWW homage).

4. Price/performance ratio.  If Seiko were to fix issues 1-3 if/when they issue a non LE version, I would buy one, even at $3000, but that is highly unlikely. 

Here is the Seiko reissue (pics from the web):










And the original for comparison:










And of course the 62MWW:



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Earl Grey said:


> The Seiko reissue is a beautiful watch, but I actually prefer the MWW, for these reasons:
> 
> 1. DLC steel bezel versus aluminum bezel. I am hard on my watches, and aluminum bezels get scratched up too quickly in my experience.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything you said.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Agree with everything you said.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Word..

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very nice watch. Wish I could but my $ will go to an IWC or Tudor instead.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a smart thing to do, Jeep99dad. These Seikos are getting overpriced.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm excited about this project too, but I disagree. I understand this is a fan thread - hey, I signed up early and eagerly for this project too - but the Seiko is just on another level. And it should be, considering the price.

In my view, the crystal on the Seiko is one of many features that set it apart from the Black Bay and nearly everything else on the market. Its intentional and exaggerated distortion and play on light is just magic. Very few watches do this, and even fewer do it this well.





















(As an aside, distortion is caused by the difference in angle between the inner and outer sides of the crystal. Some vintage domed crystals, like the one on the Black Bay and upcoming Seaforth, keep the angles more consistent so the distortion is limited and you don't get this same effect. Others - most famously the tropic domed Submariners from the 70's - have diverging angles at the edge of the crystal. Obviously, whether or not this visual effect is good or bad is entirely a matter of preference. I love this type of distortion. When you see it in the flesh it's really mesmerizing.)

But I still agree with a lot of what you said. If Seiko cut a couple corners on the dial and finishing to price it in line with the MM300 and gave it 20 mm lugs it would be a home run. Seiko is frustrating like that.



Earl Grey said:


> The Seiko reissue is a beautiful watch, but I actually prefer the MWW, for these reasons:
> 
> 1. DLC steel bezel versus aluminum bezel. I am hard on my watches, and aluminum bezels get scratched up too quickly in my experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> I'm excited about this project too, but I disagree. I understand this is a fan thread - hey, I signed up early and eagerly for this project too - but the Seiko is just on another level. And it should be, considering the price.
> 
> In my view, the crystal on the Seiko is one of many features that set it apart from the Black Bay and nearly everything else on the market. Its intentional and exaggerated distortion and play on light is just magic. Very few watches do this, and even fewer do it this well.
> 
> ...


Agree on all counts.
Much like the MM300 and GS dive watches, owners will gush about its on wrist qualities while others will snipe from a distance.
Unfortunately with the limited run there will be less owners, but I'm sure someone will be able to photograph it in a way that captures its finest points and allows up to appreciate it from afar.

Domed crystal aside its a simple one dimensional watch with design cues representative of the technology and design aesthetic from 50 plus years ago.Im not surprised so many find it MEH at this point, early renderings and poorly lit photographs didn't do it any favors.

I personally was never a huge fan of the original and never understood the prices being paid for the vintage originals nor would i be willing to pay the ask for the new LE's.
Im not saying I don't think its worth it ( I think the sales have shown theres definitely a market for the watch at its asking price ) , I'm just saying for the price, its not worth it to me.

The 62MWW project was a great opportunity to try the 62MAS look at a more than fair asking price.
We all jumped on board when there was no alternative but regardless of how the two compare I suspect owners of both versions have a lot to be happy about. 
I know at least one person here has dibs on both versions and I very much look forward to the comparison shots and review.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Seiko LE is sold out, right? I suspect it is a stunner in hand. And obviously the movement is on a whole different level.


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

matthew P said:


> Agree on all counts.
> Much like the MM300 and GS dive watches, owners will gush about its on wrist qualities while others will snipe from a distance.
> Unfortunately with the limited run there will be less owners, but I'm sure someone will be able to photograph it in a way that captures its finest points and allows up to appreciate it from afar.
> 
> ...


Yes, a detailed comparison of the 62MWW and Seiko 62MAS "re-issue" would most certainly be an interesting read, indeed! We will see if and when that happens, hopefully in the not-too-distant future!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Friend of mine ordered Seiko. I am waiting for my MWW so hopefully I will be able to post some pictures together side by side...


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

^
Now that I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> I'm excited about this project too, but I disagree. I understand this is a fan thread - hey, I signed up early and eagerly for this project too - but the Seiko is just on another level. And it should be, considering the price.
> 
> In my view, the crystal on the Seiko is one of many features that set it apart from the Black Bay and nearly everything else on the market. Its intentional and exaggerated distortion and play on light is just magic. Very few watches do this, and even fewer do it this well.
> 
> ...


I agree that the Seiko reissue is on a whole other level. It's gorgeously finished and well proportioned, which makes its very few and very avoidable shortcomings that much more frustrating. The beautiful distorting crystal actually may go a long way towards reducing the problem of the over-long minute markers. Hard to say without seeing a video. On my SKX with single domed sapphire the minute track is completely invisible when looking at it straight on, due to the distortion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Earl Grey said:


> I agree that the Seiko reissue is on a whole other level. It's gorgeously finished and well proportioned, which makes its very few and very avoidable shortcomings that much more frustrating. The beautiful distorting crystal actually may go a long way towards reducing the problem of the over-long minute markers. Hard to say without seeing a video. On my SKX with single domed sapphire the minute track is completely invisible when looking at it straight on, due to the distortion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking at the photos again, I am becoming convinced that the minute markers are not too long on the Seiko reissue. I think it may all be due to the distortion of the crystal.

Looking at this photo, the minute markers from 43 minutes to 60 minutes look about the right length, and do not look distorted. From 5 to 10 minutes, and from 30 to 43 minutes, the markers look too long, but they also look distorted.










Meanwhile in this second photo, which is more head on, most of them are too long, but I now believe that's due to distortion.










But the applied markers are still too rounded. (Gotta convince myself somehow that I don't want this $3000+ Seiko!)

Here is hoping we can start discussing 62MWW production photos instead really soon! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> Looking at the photos again, I am becoming convinced that the minute markers are not too long on the Seiko reissue. I think it may all be due to the distortion of the crystal.
> 
> Looking at this photo, the minute markers from 43 minutes to 60 minutes look about the right length, and do not look distorted. From 5 to 10 minutes, and from 30 to 43 minutes, the markers look too long, but they also look distorted.
> 
> ...


IMHO, the dome crystal on the Seiko 62MAS has excessive distortion which is overdone and not necessary.

My $60 Vostok beater diver has a thick old school acrylic crystal and it has only very minor distortion along the perimeter of the dial or at least it does not distract the wearer from reading the time properly or quickly!

I wish too that pictures of the 62MWW pre-production version will be available soon!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Strom Trooper said:


> IMHO, the dome crystal on the Seiko 62MAS has excessive distortion which is overdone and not necessary.
> 
> Ironic, that crazy boxed sapphire with all it's distortion is what pushed me over the edge.
> 
> The 62MAS has been my #1 grail since the 70's when a co-worker had one and I'm eagerly looking forward to both versions.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I'm guessing if shipping does still start in June, it's gonna be June 30th. Lol.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

sriracha said:


> I'm guessing if shipping does still start in June, it's gonna be June 30th. Lol.


Hey, it's still June. If he makes June, I'll be happy. 
Be nice to have for barbecues on the 4th.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I am not a fan of that waffle strap on the Seiko LE - strike that off the list of potential after market straps.

I know a bunch of you already have straps waiting, hopefully Dougs "1st of the line" 62MWW will get photographed with both the rubber and bracelet..

this is my first pre-order, I cant help but wonder if theres not going to be a let down when it actually arrives and theres no more anticipatory waiting.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> I am not a fan of that waffle strap on the Seiko LE - strike that off the list of potential after market straps.
> 
> I know a bunch of you already have straps waiting, hopefully Dougs "1st of the line" 62MWW will get photographed with both the rubber and bracelet..
> 
> this is my first pre-order, I cant help but wonder if theres not going to be a let down when it actually arrives and theres no more anticipatory waiting.


The dial on this one is really special. I cant tell you what is different but i haven't seen anyone else do sunburst this well. The lume is better than most seiko models. Wears really well on straps. The ar is very well done also.

I think this watch will actually surprise people at how good it is.

It is different enough than the LE reissue that it doesnt feel like a rep. Actually in some ways doug did a better 62mas than seiko did.

I hope it comes soon!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Passing time waiting on my 62MWW!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

matthew P said:


> ...this is my first pre-order, I cant help but wonder if theres not going to be a let down when it actually arrives and theres no more anticipatory waiting.


There's always another pre-order. ;-)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep cant wait for mine as well. And VWGs words above about the quality make the wait that much harder, :-x lol.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

What I'm really itching to see is how much (good) distortion we'll get from the domed sapphire on the MWW62MAS.
Sort of the reason some Speedmaster fans insist on Hesalite crystals.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watch19 said:


> What I'm really itching to see is how much (good) distortion we'll get from the domed sapphire on the MWW62MAS.
> Sort of the reason some Speedmaster fans insist on Hesalite crystals.


The style of the box/domed crystal on the 62MWW does not lend itself to much distortion. Here is pic doug took early on.

FWIW sapphire will NEVER look as good a Hesalite in terms of domed crystals distortion. Hesalite will scratch and take on much more abuse than sapphire but the look is incomparable. Here is a speedy pro hesalite and sapphire versions. You will see the difference immediately. Plastic rules!

The best sapphire domed i have seen is the 50th anniversary doxas 300.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Of course, I'm slated to be gone on vacation on or around June 30.... I'll have to contact Doug soon about that.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

no more pre orders for a while..... but I do like me some dome.

Im not expecting the 62MWW to look this good..... I think the Seiko LE has a lock on that dome look.
I do expect the 62MWW to hold up to daily wear a lot better than the hesalite.


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)

matthew P said:


> no more pre orders for a while..... but I do like me some dome.
> Im not expecting the 62MWW to look this good..... I thing the Seiko LE has a lock on that look.
> I do ecprect the 62MWW to hold unto daily wear a lot better than the hesalite.












Beauty of an Omega Matt.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Gorgeous concept homage well done sir.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

For those looking for a replacement for the rubber strap offered, uncleseiko has announced that he will soon be offering a repro rubber tropic strap in 19, 20 and 22mm sizes. 








His stuff is usually very good, so it might suit some of you.

Tropic Straps Anyone?

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...site.com/showthread.php?t=279865&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Nothing of value to add.......
but as I lay awake not sleeping a thought occurred to me 

Has anyone asked what the watch ships in?
Is it going to land with a box, tube or sandwich bag?

Inquiring minds barely care but I suspect we need the distraction?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Another picture to help build or tame the anticipation.....depending on your personality









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Nothing of value to add.......
> but as I lay awake not sleeping a thought occurred to me
> 
> Has anyone asked what the watch ships in?
> ...


It will ship in this specially-made-for-the-62mas case. This is a throwback to the Tatoskok case but with the MWW logo 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> It will ship in this specially-made-for-the-62mas case. This is a throwback to the Tatoskok case but with the MWW logo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Looks like it can hold more than one watch? Can we see the inside?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> It will ship in this specially-made-for-the-62mas case. This is a throwback to the Tatoskok case but with the MWW logo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This keeps getting better as the anticipation builds!!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> It will ship in this specially-made-for-the-62mas case. This is a throwback to the Tatoskok case but with the MWW logo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This keeps getting better and better as the anticipation builds!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. Cool useful case. Dig it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chesterred (Dec 7, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Another picture to help build or tame the anticipation.....depending on your personality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I have tried to find photos in the thread but it is just too long.

Sorry to ask, but could you possibly post some more with the bracelet please? I would love to see what is arriving a few weeks


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

^
There aren't any bracelet pictures yet.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Artonthewrist said:


> ^
> There aren't any bracelet pictures yet.


this is the" H- link style " bracelet mounted on the first prototype. - Like Art said - no pics of final product yet in any form.

the delivered watch will have a fitted end link without the groove. - first pic
the watch head will have thinner indices, thinner bezel font, thinner / different hands / different ISOfrane style rubber strap / ....... so it will look sort of like this but better- second pic 
( not sure that this helps but saves you searching for the only photographed example to date.)

Doug will photograph the "first off the line" production model and post pics - ( hopefully soon ?).


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

I sure do appreciate all the special touches that are becoming part of this wonderful project and believe this watch as a whole is going to create its own special place and I'm some glad to be a part.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Prototype with proto bracelet









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Prototype with proto bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. Thanks.


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

This is my first time seeing this, how would I go about ordering one?


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

dharper90 said:


> This is my first time seeing this, how would I go about ordering one?


They were pre-orders and they are all sold out. I missed out also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> They were pre-orders and they are all sold out. I missed out also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What do I have to lose?
Stalemate
No! too late, too late

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dharper90 said:


> This is my first time seeing this, how would I go about ordering one?


Unfortunately orders closed last December. The only way you'll get one now is to pick one up that someone sells after they receive theirs.

And in case you're wondering Manchester Watch Works is not intending on producing another run of this watch.

My recommendation is that if you see one pop up on the sales forum, you should grab it quick. I don't expect many to be available for very long.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

So guys and girls, for those of you who haven't gone for the MWW bracelet, what strap are you thinking for your MWW 62mas? I initially thought about a bead of rice bracelet and a rubber tropic but could do with some more ideas. Pics always welcome!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ukal said:


> So guys and girls, for those of you who haven't gone for the MWW bracelet, what strap are you thinking for your MWW 62mas? I initially thought about a bead of rice bracelet and a rubber tropic but could do with some more ideas. Pics always welcome!


Beads of rice on proto









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ukal said:


> So guys and girls, for those of you who haven't gone for the MWW bracelet, what strap are you thinking for your MWW 62mas? I initially thought about a bead of rice bracelet and a rubber tropic but could do with some more ideas. Pics always welcome!


I plan on using my od green 20mm canvas, Toxicnato and this Tropic strap primarily



















And possibly my Hirsch Pure 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Beads of rice on proto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to get one of these until Doug said that he'd make the H link bracelet with integrated end links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

These pictures are stoking my anticipation......


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I plan on using my od green 20mm canvas, Toxicnato and this Tropic strap primarily
> And possibly my Hirsch Pure
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure Brice - you say that now, but we all know as soon as it lands you will mount up some sick drunkArt canvas and make us all jealous of your canvas collection while the drunkArt wait list grows even longer.

VWG - what was than thin - inner wire BOR you offered up all those months ago?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Sure Brice - you say that now, but we all know as soon as it lands you will mount up some sick drunkArt canvas and make us all jealous of your canvas collection while the drunkArt wait list grows even longer.
> 
> VWG - what was than thin - inner wire BOR you offered up all those months ago?


https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-solid-mesh.php










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

This turned out AMAZING.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Soo Fuego said:


> This turned out AMAZING.


Received yours already!?


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

taike said:


> Received yours already!?


I didn't preorder. Hell, this flew under my radar tbh. Just commenting on the last pics I saw.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Tanjecterly said:


> These pictures are stoking my anticipation......


TWSS!

edit: Sorry. Thought I was still in the BSHTWSS thread.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Soo Fuego said:


> I didn't preorder. Hell, this flew under my radar tbh. Just commenting on the last pics I saw.


Well there's always the Seiko SPB051.
https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...modern-reedition-62mas-baselworld-2017-price/

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

thach said:


> TWSS!
> 
> edit: Sorry. Thought I was still in the BSHTWSS thread.


Is there such thing as TWHS?

For example, if the OP had said stroking rather than stoking?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Since I'm the last person to be considered hip and with it -- and, now that I think about it, the first person to be considered square -- I'm going to err on the side of caution and believe you said "That's What She Said!"


thach said:


> TWSS!
> 
> edit: Sorry. Thought I was still in the BSHTWSS thread.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> Well there's always the Seiko SPB051.
> https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...modern-reedition-62mas-baselworld-2017-price/
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


I wish this as closer to $500. It'd be a winner for me. I still like the MWW better, however.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> I wish this as closer to $500. It'd be a winner for me. I still like the MWW better, however.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The MWW was $350 without the bracelet and specs out very similarly to the seiko..... seems like a bargain today even though we had a lot of people pushing for an even lower price using the NH35 movement.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> The MWW was $350 without the bracelet and specs out very similarly to the seiko..... seems like a bargain today even though we had a lot of people pushing for an even lower price using the NH35 movement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes I completely agree. At $350 for a custom watch that the forum had input in to creating that's a bargain. I love the story that goes along with the MWW.

I'll be patiently watching the sales corner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

anyone not happy with theirs; please pm me  i'll be keen to pickit up from you


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> The MWW was $350 without the bracelet and specs out very similarly to the seiko..... seems like a bargain today even though we had a lot of people pushing for an even lower price using the NH35 movement.


+1 - so glad there was enough votes for the NE15/6R15. Clearly this watch deserves the nicer movement.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

350? Damn, totally messed up not getting in on this. I'll keep my eyes on some catch and releases then.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd have been ok with it shipping in a padded sandwich bag. Everything about this project is first class. I'm glad I was able to buy someone out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

dharper90 said:


> This is my first time seeing this, how would I go about ordering one?


Welcome the club of those who did not buy on a timely basis and now need to wait for flipper cause these have been sold out for many many months

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

and me too after sdre


sdre said:


> anyone not happy with theirs; please pm me  i'll be keen to pickit up from you


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Hey Doug, 10 days out!! Gotta be some updates pics somewhere? Please!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

I've been doing really well with just letting the time pass without thinking about this one too much, but now that we are in the final countdown I'm really having a hard time waiting it out. I've already ordered two straps this week in anticipation of delivery. Better come quick or I'll have to move on to the harder stuff (more watches) to curb the cravings.


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

Or a new motorcycle & gear. Got tired of frugal living. More playthings!
(Must admit the 62MWW arriving will be a welcome sight.)

The crystal topic came up while I was out of town -- sorry if it's no longer timely. 
I for one am very glad the style of the nice sapphire crystal of the 62MWW has less distortion. I appreciate the splendid clarity. Yeah, it's fun to look at the esoteric lens effect, but I mostly like to clearly see exactly what time it is at a quick glance. Maybe too pragmatic for my own good :-s


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I wish I was posting a shot of the first-off-the-production-line by now but, unfortunately, that is not the case. I've been dealing with a lug hole drilling issue for the past couple days which has been satisfactorily resolved but this means that the case will not be ready for another week or 2 (all else is near done). So, the new estimated delivery commencement will occur in early-mid July. 

In short, the case will now have 2 sets of lug holes to accommodate all sizes of straps. The drilled through holes will fit the steel endlinks and thinner straps. An additional set will fit thicker straps. This was done to allow appropriate case clearance so straps can flow downward around the wrist and to keep the lug to lug length under 50mm - which is one of the main reasons this watch is so comfy 

This is real time watch production and you get to see all the trials and trouble shooting necessary (at least in my business model) to bring a high quality piece to market 

Additionally, be aware that my fulfillment center will begin to print shipping labels. This does not mean your watch has shipped! So save yourself the anxiety and do not check tracking (if you have a USPS account and can check what's coming to you) once an hour very day until your watch arrives. I'm fairly certain this would result in some sort of psychosis and I, nor your loved ones, would want that 

Lastly, here is a pic of the newly "tightened" up bezel insert fresh from PVD'ing sans lume.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

^
Yeeeah way to go Sir Doug, a little longer for better results so glad I'm in on this project.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Having experienced one or two of these rodeos before, I remain flexible in my expectations about delivery. You will build it and it will come...BUT, I already have refresh-tracking-continuously watch psychosis, so that ain't going away anytime soon. Only another delivery can mitigate it until the next time. Carry on and keep up the great work, Doug! :-!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Does this mean I have to buy more watches to fill the void before this one comes? 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

watchninja123 said:


> Does this mean I have to buy more watches to fill the void before this one comes?


Exactly...;-)


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Carry on Doug, it's still worth the wait !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchninja123 said:


> Does this mean I have to buy more watches to fill the void before this one comes?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Just bought two  I blame Doug when my wife asks about the incoming packages she'll likely sign for 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doug
1- I've done quite a few of those and always build in delays in my expectations. Not a biggy and this seems like a short delay too. 
2- i think you've handled this project and communications very well. Plus I believe we'll get a great product and great value. 
3- It's just à watch, so not worth getting all troubled with small delays. 
4- I think this is actually awesome and value added  especially for a strap guy like me. I was just talking to my friend Art about this recently. We don't understand how more brands (all even) don't do this. Two sets of spring bar holes is ideal. B&R with the 123/126, Tudor with the BB's and Nomos to name a few could really learn a thing or two from this imo. The gap between case and strap is unsightly. Ruins otherwise great looking watches. Other watches are he opposite and don't allow enough room for aftermarket strap. 
Filson diver and VSA DM are two examples of watches offering two spring bar locations. 

So this is very good in my book 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

No worries, Doug. Carry on and keep calm!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> ...3- It's just _*à*_ watch, so not worth getting all troubled with small delays...


Agreed Brice, but it appears some French is creeping in - not there's anything wrong with that. Zut alors! :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Horoticus said:


> Agreed Brice, but it appears some French is creeping in - not there's anything wrong with that. Zut alors! :-d


Zut alors is right  sorry. I type in French and In English everyday and my iPhone autocorrect is very confused it seems 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Zut alors is right  sorry. I type in French and In English everyday and my iPhone autocorrect is very confused it seems


Absolutely no apology necessary, good sir! It gave me a good excuse to dredge up my most rusty and ancient French skills. C'est bien! We're all just passing time until this beautiful timepiece graces our wrists...:-!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Djk949 said:


> I wish I was posting a shot of the first-off-the-production-line by now but, unfortunately, that is not the case. I've been dealing with a lug hole drilling issue for the past couple days which has been satisfactorily resolved but this means that the case will not be ready for another week or 2 (all else is near done). So, the new estimated delivery commencement will occur in early-mid July.
> 
> In short, the case will now have 2 sets of lug holes to accommodate all sizes of straps. The drilled through holes will fit the steel endlinks and thinner straps. An additional set will fit thicker straps. This was done to allow appropriate case clearance so straps can flow downward around the wrist and to keep the lug to lug length under 50mm - which is one of the main reasons this watch is so comfy
> 
> ...


Bezel looks great. Thanks for the update Doug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Welcome the club of those who did not buy on a timely basis and now need to wait for flipper cause these have been somd out for many many months
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


We should start a list for those of us who are looking to take over an order.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for the update, Doug! The extra lug holes are a great idea. You're really pulling out all the stops!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

daforg said:


> We should start a list for those of us who are looking to take over an order.


Isnt that the WTB section of the forum?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

2 sets of lug holes? Mind blown. Great idea!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

sriracha said:


> 2 sets of lug holes? Mind blown. Great idea!


I have this on my Filson Dutch Harbor and it is indeed a sweet addition to a list of features in a watch.

You can swap straps and always have the perfect fit without putting any strain on the springbars and it allows to use various straps with variable thickness.

Thanks Doug for adding these sweet extras!

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Lastly, here is a pic of the newly "tightened" up bezel insert fresh from PVD'ing sans lume.


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

That's eerily like how it all started for the 62Mas project. "Hey, let's make a list of those who're interested!"

Where's VWG when you need him?



daforg said:


> We should start a list for those of us who are looking to take over an order.


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> That's eerily like how it all started for the 62Mas project. "Hey, let's make a list of those who're interested!"
> 
> Where's VWG when you need him?


Waiting List for those who wish to offload their 62MAs project 
1)SDRE


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

sdre said:


> Waiting List for those who wish to offload their 62MAs project


1)SDRE
2)daforg


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks, but I'm afraid its probably 1 and done for me! I do have my sights on another watch that i wish someone made an affordable homage of but currently nothing exists, so i guess i should never say never.

@djk949 the new insert looks great! Also the d double lug holes, sounds like it may have been an unintended consequence of your detailed QA process but it also sounds like a feature you should incorporate on future releases. Definitely worth the wait!



Tanjecterly said:


> That's eerily like how it all started for the 62Mas project. "Hey, let's make a list of those who're interested!"
> 
> Where's VWG when you need him?


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I like the dual lug holes. More strap versatility is a good thing. 
But you know somebody's going to do a drunken strap change, and get them misaligned, and get a spring bar jammed in there.
Seems to me I remember a few "wrong hole" jokes but I ain't gonna go there, uh-uh.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

There's been a lot of talk in this thread about what a great job VWG and I have been doing - and I'm sure I speak for him too when I say we sincerely appreciate that sentiment. 

But I have to also emphasize that you all have been fantastic to work with as well. Not to mention - very supportive of my OCD 

This has been an all around awesome project anyway you look at it 

Can't wait to get these beauties on your wrists!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Is it too late to make that the caseback design?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> There's been a lot of talk in this thread about what a great job VWG and I have been doing - and I'm sure I speak for him too when I say we sincerely appreciate that sentiment.
> 
> But I have to also emphasize that you all have been fantastic to work with as well. Not to mention - very supportive of my OCD
> 
> ...


Fo shizzle ma nizzle

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Errrr......

.
.
.
.
.
.
I mean I agree with what he said.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sorry guys I've been listening to Too Much 90s rap. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
But Doug, You know I've always thought from the beginning that we should share the credit for this. I did handle making the lists. You just handled the design, production, quality control, quality assurance, sourcing of components, finding new components when suppliers flaked on you , managing customer expectations, driving delivery schedules, financing, inventory, and shipping and handling. Sounds pretty evenly split to me. 
.
.
.
.
But truth be told Doug is the brains behind this operation I was just a pretty face. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I need a drink.
.
.
.
.
.
I can't wait to redo this shot with the final production version.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep great job and thanks again to both of you. I'll make sure I send equal portions of my therapy bill to each of you for my "impatiently waiting for awesome watch delivery" anxiety disorder. o|
:-!


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

The SLA017J1 is on Chrono24. Jeweller Wolfgang Steiner. €3800. That's a fast profit. Hanw.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

titusdelossantos said:


> The SLA017J1 is on Chrono24. Jeweller Wolfgang Steiner. €3800. That's a fast profit. Hanw.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


Tophotdog from japan is selling one on the forum for $3850

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks, but I'm afraid its probably 1 and done for me! I do have my sights on another watch that i wish someone made an affordable homage of but currently nothing exists, so i guess i should never say never.


Okay, inquiring minds want to know. What is the other watch?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Tophotdog from japan is selling one on the forum for $3850
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I guess thats the value proposition of the Limited Edition status..... as soon as they land you can flip for more than ask (assuming g demand is there) because buyers see all the new arrivals and know theres not another batch coming down the pipe.

Personally I was hoping to see more completion photos after a week away..... oh well , not yet it seems.


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

daforg said:


> 1)SDRE
> 2)daforg


3) trianglebrick


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

matthew P said:


> I guess thats the value proposition of the Limited Edition status..... as soon as they land you can flip for more than ask (assuming g demand is there) because buyers see all the new arrivals and know theres not another batch coming down the pipe.
> 
> Personally I was hoping to see more completion photos after a week away..... oh well , not yet it seems.


Been here, no watch pics but here's some shots.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> .....Lastly, here is a pic of the newly "tightened" up bezel insert fresh from PVD'ing sans lume.


Bezel proportions look great BTW.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

daforg said:


> 1)SDRE
> 2)daforg


3) imbiton or isaac

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

5) Gannicus


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Any more updates or pictures to help us through the weekend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

FireMonk3y said:


> Any more updates or pictures to help us through the weekend?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any little tease of a pic will suffice.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

^

Yes, "here here" what he said feed us please!


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Actually Trianglebrick was 3) if there is a list.....


Imbiton said:


> 3) imbiton or isaac
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

trianglebrick said:


> Actually Trianglebrick was 3) if there is a list.....


A list doesn't make sense for secondary sales. The marketplace will sort out who buys and at what price.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

taike said:


> A list doesn't make sense for secondary sales. The marketplace will sort out who buys and at what price.


I think its more to pass the time. As you and VWG pointed out - the WTB thread is the place to post for those of us looking to get our grubby paws on one.


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Just to pass the time, especially for those who did not get a chance to get the MWW 62MAS, you can check out the bloated version of the Seiko 62MAS via this link to the Rakuten site:

WATCHSHOP | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO Pross pecks Historical Collection (history Cal collection) during the July 21 release reservation acceptance ã€€SEIKO PROSPEX SBDC053

It is set to be released in the Japan market on July 21! Check it out! It is quite interesting!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Seiko really f'ed up the hands on that one. Glad Doug did much better.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Seiko really f'ed up the hands on that one. Glad Doug did much better.


Yup! Monster(ish) hands are great on a Monster, but nowhere else, in my opinion.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Perhaps I shouldn't be too hasty to dismiss that; it's clear that Seiko is successfully marketing the new 62MAS. It's sold out on that link above. Nonetheless I vastly prefer Doug's creation.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MikeyT said:


> Yup! Monster(ish) hands are great on a Monster, but nowhere else, in my opinion.


Those are actually the same hands from the new Tunas.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Seiko really f'ed up the hands on that one. Glad Doug did much better.


I think the biggest problem with the 43mm version of that watch is that it is 43mm but secondly many of Seikos Prospex models just seem to blend together in terms of design. At least the Sumo and Monster have original themes.

But have you seen the horrendous end link fit on the SLA017? I think this was meant to look vintage but on a $3400 watch I would want better. The dial and glass look great but the case and bracelet finishing are really sub par for the price in my view. But anyone who got one, is probably sitting on a safe investment.

But full disclosure I will likely always consider Seiko divers for my future buying options. So this is not bagging on the brand just expressing some dissapointment in their latest releases.


















Transocean










Samurai










Shogun










62MAS 43mm


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Seiko really f'ed up the hands on that one. Glad Doug did much better.


I fail to agree. Of course, these hands aren't even close to the 62mas hands. Nonetheless, especially for dive watches, it's important to be able to distinguish the hands. Seiko succeeds with their arrow hands. I like them, as well as on my 6309, SKX, SBDC007, SHF047P.
I just had to disengage from the wish for having a cheaper 6217 copy.

BTW, has MWW already announced another delivery date?


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

_?*Eternal vigilance is the price of liberty; power is ever stealing from the many to the few." 







Happy Independence Day, everybody! Enjoy!

*_


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Seiko really f'ed up the hands on that one. Glad Doug did much better.


I actually really like the hands

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Seiko UK only had 10 allocated to them and all went to Jura who had them on their web for pre-order £3700 (£1000 deposit) to which all have been allocated.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Above should state £3750.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry so quiet from me but I've been traveling. No worries though - the first off the line piece will be Fedex'd to me wherever I am. I will post pics as soon as I have it 

As it stands, delivery should still start this month. 

Happy 4th!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> I actually really like the hands
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I do too. Love my Ninja Tuna.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> Sorry so quiet from me but I've been traveling. No worries though - the first off the line piece will be Fedex'd to me wherever I am. I will post pics as soon as I have it
> 
> As it stands, delivery should still start this month.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug for this much-needed update on progress and delivery time-frame.

Happy July 4th to you too!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Would love to have it for my Florida trip on the 21st

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm hoping it will ship before the 25TH, just in time for my vacation.


----------



## Skeese (Oct 18, 2014)

Can't believe I'm missing out on this watch.....


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Skeese said:


> Can't believe I'm missing out on this watch.....


The world is coming to an end, Skeese  hane.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Doug, time for another update...?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IBNR (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, I was lucky enough to get in on the preorder for this watch but sadly missed the Kickstarter for the H-Link bracelet...which sucks because I LOVE H-Link bracelets and the look is perfect for this thing! Dammit....

Ah well, so I'm on the hunt for a classy, period-correct bracelet with 20mm straight end links and a decent flip-lock clasp (preferably with a wetsuit extension). I like the look of the BoR posted previously, but I have a few of those and would like something different. Maybe the WatchGecko tapered solid mesh....

In the meantime, if anyone ordered the MWW H-Link and is now having second thoughts hit me up!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

IBNR said:


> Well, I was lucky enough to get in on the preorder for this watch but sadly missed the Kickstarter for the H-Link bracelet.
> 
> Ah well, so I'm on the hunt for a classy, period-correct bracelet with 20mm straight end links and a decent flip-lock clasp (preferably with a wetsuit extension).
> 
> In the meantime, if anyone ordered the MWW H-Link and is now having second thoughts hit me up!


Same here - if anyone with a H-Link ordered wants to unload, I'll pay a premium.

Alternatively - anyone got a recommendation for a bracelet since I looked away to long and missed my chance??


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Same here - if anyone with a H-Link ordered wants to unload, I'll pay a premium.
> 
> Alternatively - anyone got a recommendation for a bracelet since I looked away to long and missed my chance??


Contact Doug, see if there are anymore available.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dpage said:


> Contact Doug, see if there are anymore available.


My guess is he will have extra but since he is using that bracelet on 2 simultaneous releases, he probably needs to see how many he has left after QCing the watches ordered with a bracelet up front.

But before the h-link from doug i was most interested in

The solid mesh from watchgecko

But now they have a jubilee as well that looks nice









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> My guess is he will have extra but since he is using that bracelet on 2 simultaneous releases, he probably needs to see how many he has left after QCing the watches ordered with a bracelet up front.
> 
> But before the h-link from doug i was most interested in
> 
> ...


Doug is out unfortunately.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

I've got a wjean 'chocolate bar' strap ready and waiting for mine...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

HIPdeluxe said:


> I've got a wjean 'chocolate bar' strap ready and waiting for mine...
> 
> View attachment 12344833


19mm or 20mm?


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Any final version photos yet Doug?


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Doug posted he is on vacation. He'll likely not respond. I wouldn't either, I don't think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Vacations should be sacred. Doug rightfully deserves one. We'll get updates, I'm sure.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Vacations should be sacred. Doug rightfully deserves one. We'll get updates, I'm sure.


Agreed. Let's not bother him with requests.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

taike said:


> 19mm or 20mm?


19mm...I can live with the 0.5mm gap per side...it's a little bit more 'vintage' that way! :-d


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Doug posted he is on vacation. He'll likely not respond. I wouldn't either, I don't think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Chamberlain, GBO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Vacations are important and maybe there is little or nothing he can be doing to further it along right now, but the product is late. Surely it isn't too much to ask that customers' questions get answered?


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Acurry said:


> Chamberlain, GBO!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VFL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Do I need a Captain Crunch ring decoder to figure out what just went on? ;-)


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

HerrNano said:


> Vacations are important and maybe there is little or nothing he can be doing to further it along right now, but the product is late. Surely it isn't too much to ask that customers' questions get answered?


Doug wrote he would be traveling but the watch will be sent to him wherever he is. As soon as he has his hands on it, pics will be posted.
Grass don't grow faster if you tug at it  . I'm pretty sure this thread with 150 guys waiting around impatiently will be the first thing on Doug's mind...as soon as there's something to talk about...


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

No but I guess it's all my fault for suggesting a couple of 62mas buyers that want a bracelet contact Doug!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes, I am on vacation but as I promised here is an update: I asked (as usual) to see pics before the first piece is shipped to me. And I noticed the bezel insert looked the same as the prototype - not tightened up as in the new renders. This was confirmed this morning when my factory compared the first off to the prototype. So it will take at least one more week for the bezel insert to be redone. Sorry all 

In the meantime, here are factory pics of the caseback and steel strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> Yes, I am on vacation but as I promised here is an update: I asked (as usual) to see pics before the first piece is shipped to me. And I noticed the bezel insert looked the same as the prototype - not tightened up as in the new renders. This was confirmed this morning when my factory compared the first off to the prototype. So it will take at least one more week for the bezel insert to be redone. Sorry all
> 
> In the meantime, here are factory pics of the caseback and steel strap.
> 
> ...


Looking good, what's another week anyhow!

Where's the money shot of the front side?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^don't have one yet. But it should be same as prototype. We didn't make any changes there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kristo said:


> Doug wrote he would be traveling but the watch will be sent to him wherever he is. As soon as he has his hands on it, pics will be posted.
> Grass don't grow faster if you tug at it  . I'm pretty sure this thread with 150 guys waiting around impatiently will be the first thing on Doug's mind...as soon as there's something to talk about...


amen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks, Doug! The back and bracelet are looking good. I like that it is numbered. What's a week to make sure it comes out the way it should. And thanks for keeping us posted even when you are on holiday.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

kristo said:


> Doug wrote he would be traveling but the watch will be sent to him wherever he is. As soon as he has his hands on it, pics will be posted.
> Grass don't grow faster if you tug at it  . I'm pretty sure this thread with 150 guys waiting around impatiently will be the first thing on Doug's mind...as soon as there's something to talk about...


For the record, I'm not asking any questions about delivery or anything. It's just this trend on this thread of a small group of gatekeepers discouraging people from asking questions that perplexes me. If someone comes in here and asks about delivery timelines or straps or anything, why not let the manufacturer field the question since he knows the answer? This "I'm pretty sure I know what Doug is thinking" stuff is just useless. Referring someone to a post that answers the question is great too. But in effect telling people to stop asking questions is not. We are all paying customers, no?


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks update Doug,
It's really excited!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Doug, 

Thanks for taking the time (while on holidays) to update us.

I'm also in the "what's another week or two camp". 

This exclusive project is certainly worth the wait imho.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the update sir. Enjoy your vacation. :-!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Doug. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

HerrNano said:


> For the record, I'm not asking any questions about delivery or anything. It's just this trend on this thread of a small group of gatekeepers discouraging people from asking questions that perplexes me. If someone comes in here and asks about delivery timelines or straps or anything, why not let the manufacturer field the question since he knows the answer? This "I'm pretty sure I know what Doug is thinking" stuff is just useless. Referring someone to a post that answers the question is great too. But in effect telling people to stop asking questions is not. We are all paying customers, no?


Hi,
not keeping any gates, never intendet to discourage anybody. Just thought all the info is in the thread already. No offense! I was not or am not sure what Doug is thinking, but I read what he wrote. Fortunately, Doug dropped in and gave all the answers...


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

kristo said:


> Hi,
> not keeping any gates, never intendet to discourage anybody. Just thought all the info is in the thread already. No offense! I was not or am not sure what Doug is thinking, but I read what he wrote. Fortunately, Doug dropped in and gave all the answers...


True that. And again for the record, I don't even remember you posting before so you are certainly not who I had in mind as a gatekeeper. This thing should be over soon, so not much longer to even think about it.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Last week would not be too soon to suit me, but there are manufacturing and shipping to deal with, not to mention the bezel insert issue that Doug mentioned. They will be here when they get here, I guess.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Manufacturing of new bezels , first off line approval ( after inspection?) shipping to doug, QC by doug, packaging and shipping to buyers.
It won't be anytime soon.
Much still has to happen.

Im trying to push this one to the back of my mind and telling myself that waiting is preferable to a problematic release.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for the update Doug. Enjoy what's left of your hols.

Forget Baselworld......this is THE hotly anticipated release of 2017!

The case backs look wonderful.


----------



## onev75 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello,

Everyone. First of all, thanks everyone for helping me with all your culture and your comments.

I'm waiting Doug's next release of the 62Mas. (very excited !)
But has anyone noticed that the typography of numbers in the bezel are not similar to the original 6217, or the Sla017.
Doesn't bother anyone ? 
I think the original numbers where looking so great, so vintage, and gave great personnality.
I surely respect Doug's great work, but that's a shame or not ? 
Thanks


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

onev75 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Everyone. First of all, thanks everyone for helping me with all your culture and your comments.
> 
> ...


We haven't seen what the final bezel even looks like yet. That is getting redone right now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

onev75 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Everyone. First of all, thanks everyone for helping me with all your culture and your comments.
> 
> ...


Doug's intention all along was to create a homage, not a perfect copy. I think that makes more sense, at least ethically.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

onev75 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Everyone. First of all, thanks everyone for helping me with all your culture and your comments.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

Doug has stated more than once that this is a limited edition. In other words, there will be no more releases.

Somebody correct me if I am wrong about this,


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

^
I can be one of those some bodies and verify your statement, 150 is I believe the total EVER to be made.


----------



## IBNR (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW that bracelet looks good, and I love the logo on the clasp...more bummed out than ever that I missed the boat on that add.

Mike


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

onev75 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Everyone. First of all, thanks everyone for helping me with all your culture and your comments.
> 
> ...


Remember also that this project was conceived and executed before the seiko 62LE was announced. 
As has been stated it was developed as a homage to a watch that was long ago discontinued and in obtainable in the most part. 
Fwiw the initial renders had even fatter bezel numbers / hands and dial markers. 
Doug thinned them up to make the watch more balanced , not to make it a closer copy.

Doug also mentioned earlier that if the seiko had come out earlier he would not produced his LE.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

That is what I understand as well.



Artonthewrist said:


> ^
> I can be one of those some bodies and verify your statement, 150 is I believe the total EVER to be made.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Not the same thing, but a cousin of sorts.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/blobfish-manchester-watch-works-new-creature-4485133.html


----------



## IBNR (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh man, that H-Link bracelet looks perfect for this watch...now I'm even more bummed that I missed out on it! Ah, well...at least I'm in for the watch itself, and the more I see it the more I like the WatchGecko solid mesh...that'll probably be the way to go.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Did we break the board? I keep getting emails for thread updates, but then I don't see anything here!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

That was happening to me, too,but it seems to be OK here now.



dpeete said:


> Did we break the board? I keep getting emails for thread updates, but then I don't see anything here!


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> That was happening to me, too,but it seems to be OK here now.


Yeah, as soon as I put that reply in there my web browser started showing me the replies from the last 2 days. Prior to that I'd click on the email from both my phone and on my laptop, and I wouldn't show more than page 265 of this thread. WEIRD.


----------



## onev75 (Jul 15, 2017)

matthew P said:


> Remember also that this project was conceived and executed before the seiko 62LE was announced.
> As has been stated it was developed as a homage to a watch that was long ago discontinued and in obtainable in the most part.
> Fwiw the initial renders had even fatter bezel numbers / hands and dial markers. Doug thinned them up to make the watch more balanced , not to make it a closer copy. Doug also mentioned earlier that if the seiko had come out earlier he would not produced his LE.


Thanks for the answer.
I understand. Doug has a good idea and a so good intuition.

The original 6217 was my father's watch. He had it until I was 7 and he lost his 6217. We never talked again of this watch. Then, as I was growing up I developped a taste for watches. Mostly antiques pieces. And I've been seeking for my own vision of the "perfect watch". I bought different models (mostly 70s)
Then I went to Basel this year, and I saw the Seiko re edition (Sla017). It was a crush and I was confused because it looked familiar. Then after taking information of the 6217, I realized that my "perfect watch" was the 6217 because it was the first watch in my child's eye. The model that built my taste, my look. 
I know now that both Sla017 and old 6217 are very expansive (I wanted to buy the 6217, but It's so rare). So I'm waiting this watch very much !!!! 
Some might call it nitpicky but that's why I think that the typography of the bezel is important to me ! 
That's it. sorry for bothering you with my story, but I wanted to share it with people who know watches ! After all you surely love watches for affective reasons...
Thanks Doug again for this idea !


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

onev75 said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> I understand. Doug has a good idea and a so good intuition.
> 
> The original 6217 was my father's watch. He had it until I was 7 and he lost his 6217. We never talked again of this watch. Then, as I was growing up I developped a taste for watches. Mostly antiques pieces. And I've been seeking for my own vision of the "perfect watch". I bought different models (mostly 70s)
> ...


Thanks for sharing your story. Its neat that you have such a long connection with this model. I hope you are able to get your 6217 one day!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

onev75 said:


> ...sorry for bothering you with my story, but I wanted to share it with people who know watches !


I liked reading your story - it's one of the many reasons we're all nuts about watches. Cheers! :-!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Horoticus said:


> I liked reading your story - it's one of the many reasons we're all nuts about watches. Cheers! :-!


And it's one of the many reasons I make homages 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Doug, what's the word this week?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Any photos of final production version adjusted dial marker and hour hand version yet available as mentioned in prior postings 5/29, 5/30? Thanks Doug.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes "word please" the natives grow restless.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Im sure he isn't withholding info or photos  we'll see the pics when he has them. He is probably as excited to share with us as we are to finally see it


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ Exactly. I'm still waiting on the redone bezel insert. Dial pic was posted awhile ago but here it is again...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh man... that is a great reminder of what is almost here! I keep going back and forth on the "62MAS" vs "MWW" branding. I went "MWW" to support the brand, but that 62MAS prototype is snappin'!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dpeete said:


> Oh man... that is a great reminder of what is almost here! I keep going back and forth on the "62MAS" vs "MWW" branding. I went "MWW" to support the brand, but that 62MAS prototype is snappin'!


You're not the only one. As the founding members of this project even Doug and I are split on this one. He went with the mww logo and I went for the 62mas logo.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> You're not the only one. As the founding members of this project even Doug and I are split on this one. He went with the mww logo and I went for the 62mas logo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Same here. Was on the fence. Went with the logo but now kinda wish I'd gone with 62Mas  but both will turn out great I'm sure


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Picked up the 62mas logo. That's my favorite. I'm so excited for this watch, I absolutely love the way it looks, even more than Seiko's reissue. I hope it works well for my 8.5 inch wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Would this be the difference in the prototype dial and the production dial, then?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

You guys are killing me! I almost want to unsubscribe from this post so the wait won't be as bad seeing the discussions. Almost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

The MWW double-mountain logo adds some more depth and flash to the dial imo. Both are gonna look great. (And a lot of watch for a modest outlay.)


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> ^ Exactly. I'm still waiting on the redone bezel insert.


Is there a schedule? Any ideas when the inserts will be finished and how long it is going to take from that point until shipping? TIA


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Doug, i tried to contact you by pm but i couldn't.
How can I do?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

gabbro said:


> Doug, i tried to contact you by pm but i couldn't.
> How can I do?


There is a contact button on his webpage: Contact - MANCHESTERWATCHWorks


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you.
You're right 
I've sent him an email.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

kristo said:


> Is there a schedule? Any ideas when the inserts will be finished and how long it is going to take from that point until shipping? TIA


The new bezel inserts are currently being plated and painted. So a couple more days on those.

Then we start my QA process over - I get the first off the line and confirm all is well before the rest are assembled.

I'll keep you all posted for sure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> The new bezel inserts are currently being plated and painted. So a couple more days on those.
> 
> Then we start my QA process over - I get the first off the line and confirm all is well before the rest are assembled.
> 
> ...


What? You mean you don't withhold information??


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> What? You mean you don't withhold information??


I'm not sure the purpose of a condescending post like this. People are just anxious to find out what is happening with the watch. I'm sure Doug has no problem with customers asking about the progress.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FireMonk3y said:


> I'm not sure the purpose of a condescending post like this. People are just anxious to find out what is happening with the watch. I'm sure Doug has no problem with customers asking about the progress.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You take things too seriously and must have missed the emoticons. 
I apologize to you.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> You take things too seriously and must have missed the emoticons.
> I apologize to you.


It's no problem Brice, just a little nervous as this is only my second pre-order and the first was an ANKO!! By they way, love your Halios and IWC on the carrier straps. Hope they get the grey one done, so I can order it for the 62MAS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Djk949 said:


> I'll keep you all posted for sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, we all appreciate all the effort you're putting in!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's a bad factory pic of what's on its way to me...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Looking great big D... Looking great !!!

Bravo !

Now, how about 'the other's factory , uh ?


Djk949 said:


> Here's a bad factory pic of what's on its way to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Here's a bad factory pic of what's on its way to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know they make iPhone clones in china, you would think they could take better pictures

Thanks for the update! Cant wait till you check it over and give it the thumbs up.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Djk949 said:


> Here's a bad factory pic of what's on its way to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most great news and hoping for the best.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Looking good, Doug! Despite the not so good pic  Can't wait. Thanks for the update!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks great :-!
Can't wait :-x
Need yesterday o|

Seriously great work on these Doug. Very excited to receive mine. Also very happy I have the MWW dial version on order both for looks and very happy to rep the company behind the watch as well. Thanks again to all involved for the opportunity to own one of these.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Doug, even in that blurry picture your end links look better than Seiko's effort with their re-issue. |>


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Here's a bad factory pic of what's on its way to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!
The mid bezel is the old one?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ Yes. The middle detached bezel insert is the old one.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> ^ Yes. The middle detached bezel insert is the old one.


Correct me if I'm wrong. I read it somewhere that the bezel would be one piece steel with the surface painted black. Or it has always been designed with an insert?

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

watchninja123 said:


> Djk949 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Yes. The middle detached bezel insert is the old one.
> ...


I thought I had read that somewhere(also) that the entire bezel was to be one piece S.S. that was to have Black Pvd coating and of course lumed markers.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting Doug. Could the hour hand be shortened a smidge to allow some separation between it an border of dial markers?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Artonthewrist said:


> I thought I had read that somewhere(also) that the entire bezel was to be one piece S.S. that was to have Black Pvd coating and of course lumed markers.


It was always a steel bezel insert with a PVD coat and lumed 12:00 marker.



tsteph12 said:


> Thanks for posting Doug. Could the hour hand be shortened a smidge to allow some separation between it an border of dial markers?


I looked into many different hands with a specific style, length and fit - these were the only hands that met all specs. In addition, custom hands were not in this project's budget. So, all parts are done. I just have to make sure that they all fit together nicely


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Totally amped. You made my weekend... thanks Doug.

BTW: what is the deal with your avatar... is there a Breaking Bad reference there or something?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

What, you don't like the Pontiac Aztek? Voted #1 in the world's 100 ugliest cars list by the UK Telegraph

The 100 ugliest cars: 20-1 - Telegraph

The cure for unplanned pregnancies everywhere.

The sure sign that you have hung up your man card.

His avatar is just the stock image. You haven't seen Doug's custom version. It is sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

They're so ugly and this one is the ugliest!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

dpeete said:


> Totally amped. You made my weekend... thanks Doug.
> 
> BTW: what is the deal with your avatar... is there a Breaking Bad reference there or something?


Lol. I'm a car nut so instead of using my dream car (see Porsche or any Ferrari) - I chose the ugliest car ever. Think of it as akin to calling a tall guy "shorty" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

The Aztec is so ugly that if it were an airplane, the barf bag would be on the outside. (Sorry, Doug.)


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

^Doug, your custom mod is money!


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

tsteph12 said:


> Thanks for posting Doug. Could the hour hand be shortened a smidge to allow some separation between it an border of dial markers?


Doug did his best within the budget. The hand selection discussion consumed many, many messages back during the development phase, as I remember it.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Oooooh. Now I know why they call it Xmas in July, first the Halios Seaforth, then Aevig Corvid, now this? Whoohooooo!!!

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> Lol. I'm a car nut so instead of using my dream car (see Porsche or any Ferrari) - I chose the ugliest car ever. Think of it as akin to calling a tall guy "shorty"
> 
> The Aztec was also featured in "Dark Angel" and Jessica's career did just fine after.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Lol. I'm a car nut so instead of using my dream car (see Porsche or any Ferrari) - I chose the ugliest car ever. Think of it as akin to calling a tall guy "shorty"


Now you are talking... my two favorites! Very few makes were actually born from racing like these two were. You are making me want a Morgan just to celebrate. Are you going to do a panda in the new dial style, or is that line done?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

dpeete said:


> Now you are talking... my two favorites! Very few makes were actually born from racing like these two were. You are making me want a Morgan just to celebrate. Are you going to do a panda in the new dial style, or is that line done?


Exactly!

The Morgan line is done


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Before I lose track of everything, what's the ETA on this? I ask because I'll be going on vacation from August 6 to 16 or thereabouts.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> The Morgan line is done




10-4. Another great looking MWW product.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I am so super late to this whole thing, that I am fairly ashamed to ask, but: is this still open to "pre"ordering or is everything closed? 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I am so super late to this whole thing, that I am fairly ashamed to ask, but: is this still open to "pre"ordering or is everything closed?
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Closed. Your best bet is watch the sales forum, since there will likely be a flipper or two.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

The watch looks great Doug. Can't wait for the pics after you get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Before I lose track of everything, what's the ETA on this? I ask because I'll be going on vacation from August 6 to 16 or thereabouts.


If all goes well with the first production piece I'm hopeful that shipping will commence in the next couple weeks. However one big variable is US customs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Djk949 said:


> If all goes well with the first production piece I'm hopeful that shipping will commence in the next couple weeks. However one big variable is US customs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doug, will they be shipped as a group to you and then to us, or shipped to us directly? Thanks for all your efforts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Doug, will they be shipped as a group to you and then to us, or shipped to us directly? Thanks for all your efforts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Shipped to me first and then to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Just a quickie.....

As my watches are all keepers, come deep service time, will it ever be possible to obtain a replacement bezel insert, crystal and seals as may be needed? I'd hate to ding the watch accidentally and not be able to replace one of these parts if they become damaged by mistake.

Very excited about these BTW. It's the watch I've always wanted but never had.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

^ Yeah, I'd be in for some spares too... I seem to be hard on bezel inserts.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll have a limited number of parts custom to this watch like bezel inserts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Last day of July... In some parts of the world...




Djk949 said:


> I'll have a limited number of parts custom to this watch like bezel inserts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

goyoneuff said:


> Last day of July... In some parts of the world...


Doug posted just a few above yours that he has not yet received them. Snarky comments like yours are non-productive at best. We all want our watches, but bit(hing about it won't get them here any sooner.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> Doug posted just a few above yours that he has not yet received them. Snarky comments like yours are non-productive at best. We all want our watches, but bit(hing about it won't get them here any sooner.


G is referring to the Beluga and just harassing doug a bit in good fun. No harm no foul.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

You really don't know my relationship with Doug... Clearly !

 .

It is all good !

Cheers.

G.


MikeyT said:


> Doug posted just a few above yours that he has not yet received them. Snarky comments like yours are non-productive at best. We all want our watches, but bit(hing about it won't get them here any sooner.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Djk949 said:


> I'll have a limited number of parts custom to this watch like bezel inserts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, we're going to do something like a fight club to have one, i guess


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

gabbro said:


> So, we're going to do something like a fight club to have one, i guess


DLC steel bezel inserts are MUCH tougher than aluminum. I doubt too many people will need spares, but good to hear there are some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow !

Someone got it !

  .

Happy to see this project coming ready this soon !!

Big D is da man !

Cheers.

G.


valuewatchguy said:


> G is referring to the Beluga and just harassing doug a bit in good fun. No harm no foul.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

OK


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

The wait is almost over!

As always, these iPhone pics are untouched 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh dear oh dear yes yes yes, look so good congrats.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Those look excellent Doug! Getting very excited (and impatient) now!!

Quick question...Since I'm getting the bracelet via my Equinox...Do you expect the Equinox or the 62MAS to ship first?

Lastly...I am 100% convinced I made the right choice with the MWW "diamonds"/logo...very balanced...very nice.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

They look awesome!!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like the 62mas will ship before the Equinox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow Doug!!! They look phenomenal. You nailed the H-link bracelet. I went with the 62Mas dial but there is no wrong choice here...both dials are stunning! Thanks again for doing this! I feel so lucky to be getting one.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> Looks like the 62mas will ship before the Equinox
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, Impatiently waiting!!!!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks great. Can't wait :-!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Amazing result, awesome iPhone pics. The pics should hold me over until it arrives, but make it soon!


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Looks great, I'm guessing that you approved everything and production is underway? I hope someone has both this and the sla017, would be really neat to see a side by side and comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^Yes. Assembly of the remaining pieces has commenced


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Lume looks great also!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> The wait is almost over!
> 
> As always, these iPhone pics are untouched
> 
> ...


Must be my eyes but the twin peaks logo looks like it scaled up in size a bit from the proto. It looks really good in the final renditions.

You did nail the bracelet!

The crystal looks smoother (not as harsh) than i remember on the proto.

The lume is fantastic as expected. I may have mentioned this before but the lume on the 62mww competes neck and neck with seiko's new lumibrite compound on my sbdb009.

Well done Doug!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures, Doug! Looking forward to the actual piece!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow, they look fantastic, Doug!


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks good. The only thing that bothers me a little, now that I have seen the last photos, is how thin the lume looks on hands. Even hands look too thin now. Don't remember if the first protos were the same.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. These turned out great. I am glad for the small changes we made. The final product looks fantastic and the dial is superb. Thanks for sharing pics of each model. The logo version looks much better than I had anticipated. Super happy.


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, hands seem different now. Lume is shorter and thiner. First protos looked better imho. But looks good nevertheless.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Looks great Doug!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Licu said:


> Looks good. The only thing that bothers me a little, now that I have seen the last photos, is how thin the lume looks on hands. Even hands look too thin now. Don't remember if the first protos were the same.





Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. These turned out great. I am glad for the small changes we made. The final product looks fantastic and the dial is superb. Thanks for sharing pics of each model. The logo version looks much better than I had anticipated. Super happy.


The hands were changed from the original proto. The ends are much more finished now and the overall proportionality (unlumed hands) is better. I believe the hands are marginally shorter as well to keep the hour hand from overlapping the applied hour markers as on the original proto. One of the side effects of this was that the lume plots on the minute hand was considerably shorter and both hour and minutes lume became thinner. It was a compromise i think to perfect the aesthetic in daylight (unlumed conditions).

Here is shot that shows the original proto hands. 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> The hands were changed from the original proto. The ends are much more finished now and the overall proportionality (unlumed hands) is better. I believe the hands are marginally shorter as well to keep the hour hand from overlapping the applied hour markers as on the original proto. One of the side effects of this was that the lume plots on the minute hand was considerably shorter and both hour and minutes lume became thinner. It was a compromise i think to perfect the aesthetic in daylight (unlumed conditions).
> 
> Here is shot that shows the original proto hands.
> 
> ...


Yes. I recall and I like it


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> The hands were changed from the original proto. The ends are much more finished now and the overall proportionality (unlumed hands) is better. I believe the hands are marginally shorter as well to keep the hour hand from overlapping the applied hour markers as on the original proto. One of the side effects of this was that the lume plots on the minute hand was considerably shorter and both hour and minutes lume became thinner. It was a compromise i think to perfect the aesthetic in daylight (unlumed conditions).
> 
> Here is shot that shows the original proto hands.
> 
> ...


Yes. But I like the proto a lot more. Don't know why but the current hands look like from another watch. Look how thin the lume is on the lume shot. The distance between lume and the edge of the hands is bigger than on the hour markers. Based on the last photos don't know if this is a keeper for me anymore. I will decide once I have it hands. A little dissapointed currently.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

As someone said...
It's not too late to ship it
Ship it good


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Agree on the thinner lume on the hands. But I guess we can't have the best of everything. Regardless, can't wait to have it on the wrist!


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

A little side by side for lume analysis. It is different. I'll forget all about it after wearing it for thirty seconds.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Licu said:


> Yes. But I like the proto a lot more. Don't know why but the current hands look like from another watch. Look how thin the lume is on the lume shot. The distance between lume and the edge of the hands is bigger than on the hour markers. Based on the last photos don't know if this is a keeper for me anymore. I will decide once I have it hands. A little dissapointed currently.


Well the good news is that you will probably have 3 PMs with offers to buy by the end of the week just based on the possibility of you selling.

Good luck and i hope you do like it enough to keep it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Assuming C3 lume, Yobokies Harold has plenty of hand options. I haven't checked for 62MAS hands, but he definitely does MM hands (which was part of the original survey process). So you can inexpensively fix whatever perceived issues you have with the choice of hands.


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, thanks for suggestions. I will certainly wait to give it a drive test before deciding. Anyway, this is just my personal preference and doesn't diminish in any way my appreciation for the way Doug handled the entire process.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

FWIW: I just verified Harold does have product in C1 and C3. His Photobucket website is just short of malware... so I'll post a link and attach and image so you don't have to follow the link:
Photobucket









FWIW: I'll probably just leave it as-is due to it being an homage... and who knows, it might even be cooler.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

dpeete said:


> View attachment 12395551


I remember there were early concerns about the hour hand hitting the indices. I wonder if replacement hands would. I also will almost certainly not bother changing the hands, but inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

FireMonk3y said:


> Looks great, I'm guessing that you approved everything and production is underway? I hope someone has both this and the sla017, would be really neat to see a side by side and comparison.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will fix that for you


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Djk949 said:


> The wait is almost over!
> 
> As always, these iPhone pics are untouched
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Hands are fine by me. Love the whole package.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Piling on HerrNano's image, it appears the Seiko re-release splits the difference between the MWW protos:








It is arguable, but I'd say the new hour hand looks closer to the original than the prototype... that prototype was pretty chubby!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Cannot wait. Great look.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

I thinks it's interesting what we all see differently in a watch. The hands don't bother me at all. 

What's the consensus on how to say 62MAS? 

Is it like 62 más, like the Spanish word for more, or 62 mass like Massachusetts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> I thinks it's interesting what we all see differently in a watch. The hands don't bother me at all.
> 
> What's the consensus on how to say 62MAS?
> 
> ...


62MWW

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> I thinks it's interesting what we all see differently in a watch. The hands don't bother me at all.
> 
> What's the consensus on how to say 62MAS?
> 
> ...


It's "Seeks Two-Maize."

JK, all this time I've been saying 62 and then each letter.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I say mas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

HerrNano said:


> It's "Seeks Two-Maize."
> 
> JK, all this time I've been saying 62 and then each letter.


You may be right with saying each letter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> 62MWW
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Six two muh wuh wuh


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

sixty two mass. However, if you go back to the origin it should probably be spelt out character by character. 62 being the family of movements (6205,6206,6217 etc) and MAS being from autoMAtic Self-dater. Who knows how the Japanese technicians or salespeople would have referred to it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Licu said:


> Yes. But I like the proto a lot more. Don't know why but the current hands look like from another watch. Look how thin the lume is on the lume shot. The distance between lume and the edge of the hands is bigger than on the hour markers. Based on the last photos don't know if this is a keeper for me anymore. I will decide once I have it hands. A little dissapointed currently.


You just made a lot of people happy  I'm sure it'll sell quick


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, this project looks amazing. If anyone needs/wants to part with their order, *ahem*, I'm listening!


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> I thinks it's interesting what we all see differently in a watch. The hands don't bother me at all.
> 
> What's the consensus on how to say 62MAS?
> 
> ...


Más


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Let the bidding begin!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just an fyi, i will be creating a new thread soon to end this one and create a space for people to post pictures of their newly received 62MAS homages from Manchester Watch Works.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

Could you put the link in here then? TIA


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kristo said:


> Could you put the link in here then? TIA


Sure thing. I'll at least wait till Doug notifies us that shipping has begun before I open up the thread but I'll definitely put a link here when I do.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

So...I have 2 first-off-the-assembly-line 62mas watches ready to go. The 62mas dial version will be delivered to VWG - for reasons I'm sure you all will agree 

The second with the triangle logo will be delivered to a randomly selected individual...I'll email that person within the hour 

Shipping will start for the remainder by end of next week.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^ I second the motion! The only condition I wish to make is that VWG will have to post a lot of pictures once he gets it.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Agree for VWG to get first and I volunteer to be random ?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

At first I was all for the 62mas logo dial. Ended up with the MWW on order and I am very glad I did. Both look great of course however that MWW is very cool on there. Really can't wait to get mine. Very nice classy looking diver.

Ps. I know you have a lot going on Doug and sorry to bother, just a reminder about my order "situation" so that it ends up to the right person (me). Thanks again :-!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Random order has been selected and notified. I'll leave it up to them if they wish to remain anonymous or post lots of teaser pics 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Doug,

For some reason I can't get an IM to you. Should I contact you through your website?

Edit: I went ahead and contacted you on your website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Super late to the party in finding this, but any chance there will be another round of preorder?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

How many of you guys ordered a Seaforth as well? I ordered both, as to me they are the two most exciting dive watches to come along since I shopped for my first diver in 2013. Back then I ended up with an SKX173 that I modded to look more like a 1960s Seiko diver, as even back then 60s Seikos were among my favorites.

Here is the modded SKX:










Now that I have the 62MWW incoming, I may put the 62MAS hands from the SKX on the 62MWW, and put the original hands back on the SKX.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I just checked my email and didn't see the notification. You must have sent it to the wrong place. 



Djk949 said:


> Random order has been selected and notified. I'll leave it up to them if they wish to remain anonymous or post lots of teaser pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

MikeyT said:


> I just checked my email and didn't see the notification. You must have sent it to the wrong place.


Better check you spam folder!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Already done. 



dpage said:


> Better check you spam folder!


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

Fantastic result! This looks like everything I'd hoped. Thanks to Doug and all the folks providing input. Doug -- masterful job managing all the varied opinions and finding the correct middle ground.

Surprised but really like the thinner hand lume. Readability at a quick glance (which is my thing) is much improved. Nice distinction between hands and markers -- when desk-diving in my office with the lights off.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

THIS THREAD IS NOW OVER.....no more Hopefully......it's here!

HERE IS THE NEW THREAD

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/anno...-manchester-watch-works-its-here-4501385.html

Click here if the other 2 links didn't work


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Earl Grey said:


> How many of you guys ordered a Seaforth as well? I ordered both, as to me they are the two most exciting dive watches to come along since I shopped for my first diver in 2013. Back then I ended up with an SKX173 that I modded to look more like a 1960s Seiko diver, as even back then 60s Seikos were among my favorites.
> 
> Here is the modded SKX:
> 
> Now that I have the 62MWW incoming, I may put the 62MAS hands from the SKX on the 62MWW, and put the original hands back on the SKX.


Similar boat here... in this case a Stargate with Dagaz 62MAS dial and MM hands, along with a Yobokies bezel


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> So...I have 2 first-off-the-assembly-line 62mas watches ready to go. The 62mas dial version will be delivered to VWG - for reasons I'm sure you all will agree
> 
> The second with the triangle logo will be delivered to a randomly selected individual...I'll email that person within the hour
> 
> Shipping will start for the remainder by end of next week.


Oh yeah!! That's awesome 
VWG definitely deserves that one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Earl Grey said:


> How many of you guys ordered a Seaforth as well? I ordered both, as to me they are the two most exciting dive watches to come along since I shopped for my first diver in 2013. Back then I ended up with an SKX173 that I modded to look more like a 1960s Seiko diver, as even back then 60s Seikos were among my favorites.
> 
> Here is the modded SKX:
> 
> ...


I got both the Seaforth and this 62Mas homage too. I'll post comparisons


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I guess it's not over


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

taike said:


> I guess it's not over


Where's Dandy Don?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

New braclet integrated end links look fantastic.... still can't believe that rubber isnt inside out, looking forward to seeing the watch. 
Thx Doug, looking good.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dpeete said:


> Similar boat here... in this case a Stargate with Dagaz 62MAS dial and MM hands, along with a Yobokies bezel
> View attachment 12397735





Jeep99dad said:


> Oh yeah!! That's awesome
> VWG definitely deserves that one





taike said:


> I guess it's not over





MikeyT said:


> Where's Dandy Don?





matthew P said:


> New braclet integrated end links look fantastic.... still can't believe that rubber isnt inside out, looking forward to seeing the watch.
> Thx Doug, looking good.


Just an FYI.....new thread created

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=43748627

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah i posted there already


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

gello How to register ? tks


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

sevens said:


> gello How to register ? tks


Buying used will be the only option- pre orders closed last November, watches ship later in August or next month.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

sevens said:


> gello How to register ? tks


If you haven't see the new thread you may want to keep an eye on it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=43748627

As owners start receiving theirs and posting more pics along with discussions...some may hint their intention to sell.


----------

